# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Катастрофы,аварии,проишест вия...

## alexvolf

Уважаемые форумчане
Долго думал поднимать данную тему или нет.Все-же решился.Хотя вообще смотреть как-то болезненно.Скопилась коллекция фотографий с различных сайтов за несколько лет по катастрофам,авариям и т.д.Решил открыть тему с присутствием некоторой цензуры-фотографии с человеческими потерями не постить только ЛА ВВС и ГВФ.Кто знает когда и где случилось прошу ваши комментарии Итак начну с аварий-Посадки на брюхо-

----------


## alexvolf

Продолжение...

----------


## alexvolf

Продолжаем Отказы шасси ЛА всем известные,где,как и что предстоит выяснять общими усилиями...

----------


## alexvolf

Смотрим далее...

----------


## Nazar

СФ , Сафоново ( Мурманская область ) , Кольский залив

----------


## alexvolf

Следующая серия-носовая стойка шасси

----------


## alexvolf

Продолжение -

----------


## alexvolf

Тянем снимки далее

----------


## alexvolf

Тянем далее тот же ряд

----------


## alexvolf

Разуваются Основные стойки

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Nazar
Приветствую Вас,спасибо что поддержали почин.Завтра продолжу т.к. разложу снимки по разделам
С уважением

----------


## Nazar

СФ , Аэродром Малое Сафоново 
Покадровая съемка.

----------


## Nazar

Продолжение

----------


## alexvolf

Пожар на земле-Ил-76 Никарагуа год,число-причина??

----------


## alexvolf

Пожар на земле-США

----------


## alexvolf

Пожар на земле-Япония самолет китайских авиалиний и пожарные во время начали тушить и тем не менее самолетсгорел полностью(очень длинная серия утомлять не буду)

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Пожар на земле-Ил-76 Никарагуа год,число-причина??


А точно Никарагуа? Судя по людям на фото, я бы сказал - Африка.

----------


## alexvolf

Пятый снимок не из той серии

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Дмитрий 
Снимком много иногда присылают по мэйлу, да и сам брожу-хожу в паутине иногда подписи есть чаще нет.Предлагаю сообществу обсудить разобратся как в той передаче ЧТО-ГДЕ-КОГДА.Изредка где будет на снимках коммент буду писать.Кстати под серией Ф-18 была такая подпись -после приземления самолета заклинило колесо правой стойки шасси-более ничего.
С уважением

----------


## alexvolf

Продолжение скомканой серии про пожары

----------


## alexvolf

Белый эроплан как раз китайский

----------


## alexvolf

Внуково-при посадке оторвал плоскость,перевернулся если не ошибаюсь. число,год-???

----------


## alexvolf

Далее проишествия при рулежке,выход за пределы ВПП и т.д.
Серия Тулуза-Бланьяк ноябрь 2007г эроплан Airbus A-340-600

----------


## alexvolf

Другая подборка...

----------


## alexvolf

Следующая серия

----------


## alexvolf

Дальше серия столкновения с различными препятствиями при рулежке и т.д.

----------


## alexvolf

Продолжение далее...

----------


## alexvolf

Продолжение серии...

----------


## alexvolf

Из той же серии...

----------


## Туляк

Ил-76 недавно горел в Африке. Было обсуждение на avia.ru. Если не ошибаюсь, из-за возгорания двигателя.

Про столкновение Б-747 и Ил-62 есть вот что:
"...11 ноября 1998г. крупно не повезло аэрофлотовскому Ил-62М RA-86564 - на стоянке в Энкоридже (США, штат Аляска) его протаранил рулящий Боинг 747-48Е HL7414 южнокорейской авиакомпании "Азиана" (зав. №25452, фюзеляжный №892), пилотов которого подвёл глазомер. Обе машины были сильно повреждены, но "Боинг" сумели восстановить, а вот ремонт "Ила" оказался экономически нецелесообразным. Поскольку вина корейцев была бесспорной, Аэрофлот поднял бучу и взыскал с "Азианы" остаточную стоимость самолёта. Саму же машину так и бросили в Энкоридже..." Журнал "Авиация", выпуск №8(№4 2000г.), Дмитрий Комиссаров, статья "Возвращёнка". Сам 62-й изначально принадлежал ВВС ГДР (DM-SEL, DDR-SEL), затем продан Интерфлюгу, а ещё позже продан по реэкспорту в Россию (Аэрофлот).

----------


## Туляк

Много фотографий есть тут:  http://vertoletciki.forumbb.ru/viewtopic.php?id=94

Чтобы не повторяться, дам ссылки:  
Из Тулы...
Из Тулы...

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Туляк
Спасибо за информацию-кое что проясняется.Возник  вопрос к Nazar-у.Бе-12 Сафоново какая причина потери плавучести?Самолет затонул?
Продолжаю серию далее-вынужденные посадки и т.д.
3-04-2006г С-5В Гэлакси 512 транспортное авиакрыло.Следуя по маршруту США-КУвейт,с промежуточной посадкой на а/б Рамштейн произошел отказ(самопроизвольное срабатывание  реверса правого ТРД) двигателей.Посадку в Довере совершали визуально.Жертв не было-отделались травмами...

----------


## alexvolf

Продолжение далее...

----------


## alexvolf

31 мая 2008г Гандурас Эрбас А-320 авиакомпания Сальвадора -Така.При посадке выход за пределы ВПП отказ тормозсистемы.На борту было 124 пассажира.Погибли 4 чел экипаж и 1 пассажир салона 1-го класса 75 человек ранено.

----------


## alexvolf

Аэропорт Хитроу-2008г дата?причина-шасси?

----------


## alexvolf

Дата на фото,предположительно Африка.Причина???

----------


## маска

Кто не видел,-посмотри.
http://video.mail.ru/mail/padov/3965/6988.html

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Кто не видел,-посмотри.
> http://video.mail.ru/mail/padov/3965/6988.html


 :Biggrin:  Да Вы что! Это же реклама! Физику забыли чтоль?  :Smile: 

Из той же серии, только гораздо интересней: http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=GT7JrI...eature=related

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемые участники форума 
Практически комментария нет. 
Возник вопрос стоит продолжать тему и постить картинки или нет?
 С уважением

----------


## Туляк

По поводу Хитроу-2008. 
http://nordair.ru/index.php?name=News&op=printe&id=723

В истории эксплуатации амфибий Бе-12 было несколько авиапроисшествий с затоплением самолётов, в том числе и на СФ. Рассматривались две версии причин: 1) повреждение фюзеляжа вследствие столкновения с посторонними предметами, типа бревна, в воде во время глиссирования с последующим заполнением внутренних отсеков водой; 2) разрушение конструкции фюзеляжа из-за воздействия вибрационных нагрузок при движении по воде на взлёте и посадке. Насколько мне известно из литературы, точной причины аварий ни по одному происшествию установить не удалось, как не удалось найти и мифического "бревна".

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Туляк
Спасибо за адресок-скачал...Выкладываю еще серию про огонь в воздухе и на земле-

----------


## alexvolf

Продолжение далее....

----------


## Туляк

> Уважаемый Туляк
> Спасибо за адресок-скачал...Выкладываю еще серию про огонь в воздухе и на земле-


Не за что.  :Wink:  Я сам когда-то очень увлекался сбором информации по АП, но с приобретением интернета ненароком захлебнулся хлынувшим на меня потоком.  :Biggrin:  Понял, что всё сразу не осилю, и забросил это дело. Хотя, может быть и зря...

В первой подборке на этой странице у всех крафтов, кроме С-130, наблюдается помпаж двигателей. У малазийского Боинга (или это Аэробус - не силён я в них) явно попадание птычки в газовоздушный тракт. Даже вылетающие осколки турбины видно. У С-17 движок спомпажировал во время руления задним ходом. В инете можно найти видео.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Продолжение далее....


Крайнее фото-не катастрофа, а элемент пилотажа Австралийских ВВС. Сбрасывают топливо, а оно воспламеняется от движков. Для самоля безопасно, а для зрителей-море эмоций.

----------


## alexvolf

Открытые капоты,люки двери и просто разгильдяйство...

----------


## alexvolf

Кстати как вам посадка Харриера на матрасы...

----------


## Туляк

Не знаю как для Харриеров, а в нашем полку для вертушек на случай невыпуска шасси (или сноса стоек) имеется специальная куча автомобильных покрышек. :)

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Туляк;34667]Не за что.  :Wink:  Я сам когда-то очень увлекался сбором информации по АП, но с приобретением интернета ненароком захлебнулся хлынувшим на меня потоком.  :Biggrin:  Понял, что всё сразу не осилю, и забросил это дело. Хотя, может быть и зря...

Обьять необьятное невозможно...Большую часть картинок получаю по почте вроде нечто спама.Мол тебе картинка -разбирайся.На клавишу ф8 редко нажимаю-благо накопители выпускать стали как бочки без дна.В 96-м когда приобретал первую машину винт стоял 40 мВ и полные тормоза с модемом Александер- был такой...Извиняюсь за офтоп.

----------


## AC

*Разбился воронежский Су-24:*
В Воронежской области потерпел аварию фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24, пилоты катапультировались, сообщил начальник Службы информации и общественных связей ВВС России подполковник Владимир Дрик. 
«Сегодня при выполнении планового учебного полета в 13.45 мск в 38 км юго-восточнее города Воронеж потерпел аварию фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24, пилоты катапультировались. 
«В результате падения самолета на земле жертв и разрушений нет, - сообщил Дрик. - Летчики подобраны службой поиска и спасения и доставлены в медучреждение. К месту аварии убыла комиссия Минобороны и Главного штаба ВВС для расследования ее причин».  ИТАР-ТАСС
http://www.gazeta.ru/news/lastnews/2..._1310265.shtml

Военно-воздушные силы РФ приостановили все полеты фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24 до выяснения причин аварии самолета этого типа в Воронежской области, сообщает РИА Новости. Су-24 разбился 19 декабря 2008 года. 
По имеющимся данным, жертв в результате авиакатастрофы нет. Оба пилота бомбардировщика успели катапультироваться и выжили, а сам Су-24 рухнул в безлюдной местности вблизи населенного пункта Масальское (по другим данным - возле села Рогачевка). 
В руководстве ВВС РФ уже назвали предварительную причину случившегося. По мнению специалистов, бомбардировщик мог разбиться из-за отказа системы пилотирования. На место авиакатастрофы уже выехала специальная комиссия военно-воздушных сил. Бортовые самописцы бомбардировщика пока не обнаружены. 
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2008/12/19/stop1/

ВОРОНЕЖ, 19 дек - РИА Новости, Елена Лазаренко. Пилоты бомбардировщика Су-24, потерпевшего аварию в пятницу под Воронежем, обследованы, в госпитализации они не нуждаются, сообщил РИА Новости источник в штабе военного округа.
"Состояние здоровья летчиков нормальное, в госпитализации они не нуждаются", - сказал собеседник агентства.
Авария произошла в 13.45 под Воронежем. На земле разрушений нет. Самолет упал в 38 километрах юго-восточнее города Воронежа. Членов экипажа подобрала поисково-спасательной служба и доставила в медицинское учреждение, где летчики прошли обследование...
http://www.rian.ru/society/20081219/157655127.html

----------


## Monox

*2005.05.12. Венгрия, MiG-29B - 02, капитан Szab&#243; "Topi" Zolt&#225;n:*

----------


## Monox

*2008.04.17. Венгрия, MiG-29B - 15, капитан Peszeki "Peszke" Zolt&#225;n:*

----------


## alexvolf

Дополнения к начатой серии Пожар в воздухе и на земле...

----------


## alexvolf

Продолжение ...

----------


## alexvolf

Продолжение далее 2007г Новосибирск (точно не известно,подпись к фото была от товарища человека погибщего в катастрофе.Вроде как вахта нефтяников).

----------


## alexvolf

Разные проишествия...

----------


## AC

> Продолжение далее 2007 г Новосибирск (точно не известно,подпись к фото была от товарища человека погибщего в катастрофе. Вроде как вахта нефтяников).


Это не Новосибирск и не 2007 г.
Это катастрофа в Варандее 16 марта 2005 г. Да, летел с вахтой...

----------


## alexvolf

К сожалению в подавляющем большинстве случаев фото- ноу коммент

----------


## alexvolf

> Это не Новосибирск и не 2007 г.
> Это катастрофа в Варандее 16 марта 2005 г. Да, летел с вахтой...


 Спасибо за инфо, буду знать.

----------


## alexvolf

Далее из серии аэродромы-взлеты,посадка,руление-столкновение и прочие...

----------


## alexvolf

Продолжение ....

----------


## AC

> К сожалению в подавляющем большинстве случаев фото - ноу коммент


Это относительно недавно... Новая Земля.
Было у Нестора:
http://hectop.livejournal.com/595078.html#cutid1

----------


## AC

Воронеж -- Балтимор, борт №12 455 бап:
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=11380&size=large

----------


## alexvolf

> Это относительно недавно... Новая Земля.
> Было у Нестора:
> http://hectop.livejournal.com/595078.html#cutid1


Спасибо,добавил в избранное

----------


## alexvolf

Продолжение серии Аэродромы...

----------


## alexvolf

Продолжение далее...

----------


## alexvolf

Дополняемое...

----------


## alexvolf

Дополнение к дополняемому

----------


## AC

Сеща, 30 января 2008 г. (само происшествие случилось 28 января):
http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=3...postcount=1227
http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=3...postcount=1229

----------


## AC

МиГ-23, Центральная Угловая, 1987 г.:
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=12258&size=large

----------


## AC

Срыв обтекателя на Ан-124 13 октября 1992 г. (холст, масло):
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=4315&size=large

----------


## AC

Потеря иранского Су-24МК (видео):
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=1b2_1237278935

----------


## alexvolf

Замена движка на Боинге 777

----------


## alexvolf

Падение Черного Ястреба

----------


## alexvolf

Боинг 737 аэропорт Амстердам

----------


## alexvolf

Говорят были гуси...Приводнение

----------


## Redan

Считаю,что подобные темы про авиакатастрофы может составлять только человек далекий от авиации-журналист (с целью создания нового опуса),дилетант,ненормальн

----------


## alexvolf

> Считаю,что подобные темы про авиакатастрофы может составлять только человек далекий от авиации-журналист (с целью создания нового опуса),дилетант,ненормальн





Share

Share this post on
Digg
Del.icio.us
Technorati
Twitter

----------


## Redan

Дорогой мой,уважаемый,alexvolf!За ником Redan,если честно,скрывается небольшой интернациональный дружный коллектив бывших и действующих офицеров и прапорщиков,разных видов родов войск,званий и должностей.Обидеть персонально Вас или кого-нибудь другого,в наши задачи не ставилось,но и за свои вышесказанные слова мы извиняться не будем.Понимаете,давно уже в СМИ пошла какая-то нездоровая мода-заниматься "трупосчётом",таким своего рода непонятным "коллекционированием" кладбищенских надгробий в среде авиации,киноактеров ипр...На некоторых сайтах появились даже темы под названием,типа:"Катастрофы ТУ-16","Катастрофы ТУ-154" итп,где авторы и болтливая публика охотно смачно делится впечатлениями,где,когда и почему гробанулся тот или иной самолет.Смакуя при этом подробностями.Спрашиваетс

----------


## Nazar

> На некоторых сайтах появились даже темы под названием,типа:"Катастрофы ТУ-16","Катастрофы ТУ-154" итп,где авторы и болтливая публика охотно смачно делится впечатлениями,где,когда и почему гробанулся тот или иной самолет.Смакуя при этом подробностями.Спрашиваетс





Share

Share this post on
Digg
Del.icio.us
Technorati
Twitter





Одинаковое одинаковому-рознь

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Redan
 Данная тема создавалась не для того что-бы смаковать с выделением слюны и прочих  человеческих жидкостей приклеенные фото-которых в паутине полным полно.Задача  создания данной темы была выяснить при каких обстоятельствах,когда,где и почему случились данные проишествия,аварии и катастрофы- это реальные случаи в жизни которые порой как Вам известно случаются.Что касается посешения погоста-так я часто бываю там помянуть ушедших друзей и родственников...
Так что волну поднимать не надо - хоть от себя лично или от коллектива 
прапоров и офицеров в котором Вы состоите.Люди сами разберуться, что плохо или хорошо.А о ком думать позвольте мне самому решать.
С комприветом к интернациональному дружному КОЛЛЕКТИВУ.

----------


## forten07



----------


## Nazar

> (отсюда моя не любовь и презрение к споттерам-довелось видеть их "помощь" на месте АП-одно алчное желание снять покруче, пока люди умирали)


Однако это не мешает Вам , снимать самому и рекомендовать выкладывание фотографий с мест катастроф , не считаете , что как-то не увязываются Ваше , вышеприведенное высказывание , с Вашим же , но сделанным ранее



> В принципе если ничего сверх ординарного нет- то и слать не собираюсь. И в чем то разделяю точку зрения.
> Но одно дело когда это что-то особое (скажем порванный МиГ-25 который сам снимал) или валк разобранной машины или даже валк места катастрофы-тогда выкладывать, а если обычное- то не стоит. Посему из всего что наснимал- ничего не выкладываю.

----------


## Redan



----------


## forten07

> Однако это не мешает Вам , снимать самому и рекомендовать выкладывание фотографий с мест катастроф , не считаете , что как-то не увязываются Ваше , вышеприведенное высказывание , с Вашим же , но сделанным ранее


Есть одна большая разница- если человек снимает и знает, что не может помочь (находиться далеко/отделен от места происшествия каким либо препятствием/на нем прямая задача снимать на случай происшествия (скажем видеосьемка на авианосцах или оператор ТВ-кампании (не трупоед папарацци)) или снимает основной момент и приступает к помощи, человек который не сразу осознает что произошло (под шоком) или как крайнее понимает, что сил его одного не достаточно (столкновение Ил-76 в Махачкале, где оператор сам не может тушить Ил-76) и открытое бездействие
(не относиться к тем кого я указал вверху) и бездействие после АП.

Пример первого:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07FgNqhV4mA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjdEvKF6F3Y
Станкявичус в Италии 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sE-7r712NC0
Рамштайн
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dfv2...eature=related

Пример второго:
Катастрофа Су-27УБ в Скнылове
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jl3LN...eature=related
С второго видео следует что кучка лемок (у Су-24М)  снимавшая это не смогла (не желала ничего делать) кроме как кричать " Ади! Ади" Завалило, .... мать..., та... таке... в рот..."(и пр не приводимые тут слова) носиться по стоянке с камерой снимая шокированных  зрителей, трупы (да и не только- там еще живых навалом было- могли бы помочь- перетянуть кровотечения и пр.) и не черта не предпринимая.
Сейчас это конечно уже история и ее доказательство которое можно приводить как док, но тогда это было открытым преступлением.




> Однако это не мешает Вам , снимать самому и рекомендовать выкладывание фотографий с мест катастроф , не считаете , что как-то не увязываются Ваше , вышеприведенное высказывание , с Вашим же , но сделанным ранее


Снимать мне конечно не мешает (только для памяти или информации-скажем валк или провод или для фото-графических работ) и рекомендовать выкладывать тоже, но тут (на ветке) речь идет уже о свершившемся-то-что отменить нельзя и все что выкладывается лишь историческое доказательство и материал для изучения. Понимаю- не стыкуется и не все зеваки с камерами у колючки или бетонки будут торчать вывалив языки глядя на то как кто-то карячиться под обломками или горит заживо (не все деграданты), но как первичное чуство наложенное опытом и эмоциональным шоком, первая реакция будет характерна и подобна реакции на них, и стыковаться задача рассмотрения одного из исторических моментов и элементарная реакция на неверное поведение людей-камер.

----------


## forten07

> Представляете,например,сай  т с "трупосчетом" всех погибших на автодорогах в мире,да с указанием подробностей и госномеров разбитых машин?!Так зачем заниматься ерундой,типа того:кто,где,когда и почему погиб?!


ДТП и ТЛП разные вещи. Не стоит равнять статистику пробега/налета на ДТП и ТЛП- не стыкуемо. Отсюда рассмотрение ТЛП намого приемлемей. Разве Вам не хотелось к примеру узнать истинную причину Гибели " Макс. Горького" или почему вдруг на втором Ан-124 отвалился обтекатель в полете или каким образом  первый Ан-70 столкнулся с Ан-74 и почему экипаж 70 не вышел через шахту (это так- для заманухи Вас) и как это предотвратить?     
Это важно, даже еси и кажеться егундой. Кстати благодаря такой ерунде у Вас на машине стоит подушка безопасности и усиленный корпус (НЕ ОТЕЧЕСТВЕННЫЙ АВТОПРОМ!)

----------


## Redan

Отчасти согласен с Вами,но только те люди,кто занимается расследованием авиапроисшествий и катастроф,в интернете на разных сайтах и форумах ветки,типа:кто,когда,где и почему гробанулся,не создают...

----------


## Nazar



----------


## unclebu



----------


## alexvolf



----------


## Redan



----------


## Nazar

Хорош лаяться , давайте по теме :Smile:

----------


## Redan

Вспомнил советское:"Пустить шапку по-гарнизону!"Значит кто-то погиб,не вернулся домой с полётов,похода,задания!Или кто-то из офицеров-прапорщиков просто умер или погиб на земле...Это означало одно:по-военному лётному (морскому) гарнизону ходили люди (Жен .Совет,школьники-дети офицеров-прапорщиков) по ДОС-ам,звоня и стуча в каждую квартиру,прося хоть рубль на похороны и поддержки семьям  погибших военных.Потом, собранные деньги передавались по назначению-семье,где произошло страшное горе...Не один рубль не пропадал!На столько тогда люди были кристально благородными и честными!!!А когда без вести на КТОФ в конце 60-х гг. пропала наша ПЛ ,то "шапку" пустили по всему КТОФ!Так людей потрясла эта трагедия!Вот,как нужно заботиться об ушедших!

----------


## AC

Этому Ту-16 и его экипажу, судя по всему, сильно повезло:
http://russianplanes.net/ID6574
http://russianplanes.net/ID6575

----------


## AC

"В Мурманской области на аэродроме Мончегорск 17 июня разбился фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24, передает РИА Новости. Самолет упал на взлетную полосу, разрушился и полностью сгорел. 
Два пилота успели катапультироваться. На земле жертв и разрушений нет. По предварительным данным, причиной аварии могла стать техническая неисправность. 
"Черные ящики" с разбившегося Су-24 уже обнаружены. Они находятся в хорошем состоянии. В Министерстве обороны создана комиссия, которая в ближайшее время приступит к их изучению. 
Фронтовой бомбардировщик с крылом изменяемой стреловидности Су-24 был принят на вооружение в 1975 году. В 1993 году серийное производство всех модификаций было прекращено. За истекший период было выпущено около 1200 этих машин".
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2009/06/17/su24/

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> "В Мурманской области на аэродроме Мончегорск 17 июня разбился фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24, ...http://www.lenta.ru/news/2009/06/17/su24/


в данном случае, скорее разведчик - в Монче 98-й гвардейский разведывательный "живет"

----------


## Nazar

> в данном случае, скорее разведчик - в Монче 98-й гвардейский разведывательный "живет"


Да конечно МР , журналистам то все равно .

----------


## AC

МОСКВА, 18 июн - РИА Новости. Полеты бомбардировщиков Су-24 ВВС России после аварии одного из них в Мурманской области приостановлены не будут, сообщил в четверг РИА Новости представитель Минобороны РФ.
Су-24 разбился в среду в 14.55 мск на аэродроме Мончегорска Мурманской области при заходе на посадку. Оба пилота катапультировались, состояние их здоровья опасений не вызывает. Жертв и разрушений на земле нет.
"Это авария СУ-24, не катастрофа, поэтому полеты самолетов этого типа не приостанавливались", - сказал представитель Минобороны РФ...
http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...174723464.html

----------


## Туляк

> "Это авария СУ-24, не катастрофа, поэтому полеты самолетов этого типа не приостанавливались", - сказал представитель Минобороны РФ...


Катастрофы ждут? Ну-ну...

----------


## AC

> Катастрофы ждут? Ну-ну...


Причиной аварии фронтового бомбардировщика Су-24 в Мурманской области стала, по всей видимости, ошибка летчика при посадке самолета на аэродроме в Мончегорске. Об этом сообщил "Интерфаксу" 18 июня начальник Службы безопасности полетов авиации Вооруженных сил РФ генерал-лейтенант Сергей Байнетов. Он назвал абсолютно правильным решение главкома ВВС генерал-полковника Александра Зелина не приостанавливать полеты Су-24 из-за происшествия. 
Байнетов, в частности, сообщил, что "во вчерашней авиационной аварии есть, очевидно, личный фактор - ошибка летчика при выполнении посадки". Решение же о приостановлении полетов, по его словам, принимается тогда, когда налицо отказ авиационной техники - в таком случае останавливается парк аналогичных воздушных судов, и проводятся технологические проверки. "Поэтому это правильное решение главкома - продолжать полеты на этом типе самолетов", - отметил генерал. 
Как уточняет агентство, на место падения Су-24 уже прибыла комиссия по расследованию инцидента и приступила к работе, а военная прокуратура Северного флота по факту происшествия начала проверку "соблюдения законодательства по проведению полетов и подготовке к ним". Бортовые самописцы, которые позволят установить причины падения самолета, расшифровываются. 
Напомним, что Су-24 российских ВВС разбился 17 июня на аэродроме Мончегорск в Мурманской области. Пилоты успели катапультироваться. Других жертв и разрушений не отмечено. Ранее сообщалось, что причиной аварии могла стать техническая неисправность...
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2009/06/18/version/

----------


## Туляк

Вот это уже другое дело. Полёты ВС приостанавливают не из-за гибели экипажа. Контора горбатого слепила, снова ляпнув неподумавши. :)

----------


## BratPoRazumu

IMHO, ждем либо инфы от мончегорцев, либо заключения - пусть предварительного - комиссии. пока что может быть всё, что угодно...
машину жаль, МР-ов невеликие закрома, да и вообще разведавиации сейчас почти нет :(

----------


## AC

> Да конечно МР , журналистам то все равно .


Помощнику главкома ВВС и сайту Минобороны тоже все равно:
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=63802
 :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Помощнику главкома ВВС и сайту Минобороны тоже все равно:
> http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=63802


Да там сидит в помощниках выпускник какого-нибудь ВУМО , которому  что Су-24М , что МР - все одно .

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Да там сидит в помощниках выпускник какого-нибудь ВУМО , которому  что Су-24М , что МР - все одно .


да и самому МО все равно, вот в мебели он ДСП от ДВП он отличит... а на аэродроме ДСС от ДСЧ вряд ли  :Biggrin:

----------


## AC

> Катастрофы ждут? Ну-ну...


*№2 -- Морозовск:*

Главком ВВС России генерал-полковник Александр Зелин принял решение о приостановке полетов фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24, сообщает "Интерфакс" со ссылкой на источник в Главном штабе ВВС. 
По словам собеседника агентства, такое решение было принято в связи со вторым за последние три дня крушением самолета данного типа. 
Днем 19 июня очередной Су-24 разбился в Ростовской области при заходе на посадку. Оба успели катапультироваться и остались живы. 
Как сообщает РИА Новости, для расследования авиапроисшествия создана комиссия Минбороны, она уже вылетела к месту крушения бомбардировщика. 
Это уже вторая авария Су-24 за последние три дня - в среду на аэродроме Мончегорска Мурманской области такой же бомбардировщик упал при заходе на посадку. Оба пилота выжили. Жертв и разрушений на земле также не было. 
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2009/06/19/stop/

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> *№2 -- Морозовск:*
> http://www.lenta.ru/news/2009/06/19/stop/


шайтан... и опять на заходе... (((
помнится, несколько лет назад две 24-ки тоже в течение недели побились

----------


## Nazar

> шайтан... и опять на заходе... (((
> помнится, несколько лет назад две 24-ки тоже в течение недели побились


Нечему удивляться , уверен на 100% , что и в этой аварии причиной стал человеческий фактор , только фактор этот сидит не в полках , а много выше  и  обвинять в этом летчиков - подлость со стороны любой комиссии по расследованию.

----------


## AC

> шайтан... и опять на заходе... (((
> помнится, несколько лет назад две 24-ки тоже в течение недели побились


Некоторые подробности тут:
http://www.redstar.ru/2009/06/26_06/2_01.html

----------


## AC

> Некоторые подробности тут:
> http://www.redstar.ru/2009/06/26_06/2_01.html


*Полеты Су-24 возобновлены:*
29 июня, AVIA.RU – Полеты фронтовых бомбардировщиков Су-24, приостановленные по решению главкома ВВС Александра Зелина после катастрофы 19 июня, возобновлены с сегодняшнего дня...
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1246268439

----------


## Бобер

хочу добавить свою старую тему: Падение вертолета Пумы. судан.

----------


## Nazar

> хочу добавить свою старую тему: Падение вертолета Пумы. судан.


Так тема никуда и не пропадала , зачем ее добавлять . К ней нужно поднимать интерес , а он поднимается новыми событиями .

----------


## Бобер

не хотел повторять фотки. просто кинул ссылку.

----------


## alexvolf

Решил продолжить   фото

----------


## alexvolf

фотографии столкновения ЛА на ВПП  (столкновение с живыми обьектами отсекается цензурой)

----------


## Mazuta

Колёса разбежались на передней ноге.

----------


## Mazuta

Сход машины с РД

----------


## Mazuta

Выкатка за БВПП

----------


## Mazuta

Не растормозилась средняя и задняя пара.

----------


## alexvolf

Чем оборачивается встреча железных птичек с живыми (отвечая требованиям орнитологов, пострадавшие живые обьекты из кадра убраны)

----------


## Бобер

случай с ми-24.

----------


## Бобер

случай с ми-26. обломки. все , что осталось после падения.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> случай с ми-26. обломки. все , что осталось после падения.


Что-то 3 фото на Ми-26 непохоже...  :Confused:

----------


## Бобер

*[RUS] MK* , да. ошибся фоткой. 3 это восьмерка. тоже не приятный случай.

----------


## Бобер

по понятным соображениям салон не выкладываю....

----------


## Бобер

еще один вертолет. только иностранного производства.

----------


## Любомирский

А это тот иностранец, который талибы недавно в Афганистане завалили?

----------


## Бобер

*Любомирский*, вам виднее.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Любомирский

Мне-то чего  :Smile:  По новостям слышал, вскользь упомянули, вот и спросил

----------


## Камчадал

Вот такая штука. Польша, аэрошоу, 2007.

----------


## AC

Ил-76МД ВВС РФ из авиакортежа тов. Путина и польский столб (фото):

Вот такая история приключилась с известным обозным бортом первых лиц РФ RA-78842 в гданьском аэропорту им. Леха Валенсы в пятницу:
http://www.jetphotos.net/viewphoto.p...6649678&nseq=0
http://www.jetphotos.net/viewphoto.p...6649182&nseq=1
http://www.jetphotos.net/viewphoto.p...6649162&nseq=2

----------


## Nazar

Залатают, ничего страшного.

----------


## AC

> Залатают, ничего страшного.


Да залатают конечно, и не такое бывало...  :Smile:

----------


## BratPoRazumu

224-й ЛО - это Мигалово, ВТА. причем тут "кортеж" вождей ведь другой отряд возит?

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Да залатают конечно, и не такое бывало...


Покрасили бы еще на всякий случай.  :Smile:  Как-никак, не самый последний борт в стране.

----------


## [RUS] MK

Катастрофа истребителя МиГ-23 ВВС СССР в Бельгии произошла в этот день, 4 июля 1989 года. Самолёт взлетел с аэродрома в Польше. После отказа авиационной техники лётчик катапультировался, а неуправляемая машина пролетела около 900 км над территорией ГДР, ФРГ, Нидерландов, Бельгии и упала на жилой дом возле франко-бельгийской границы. На земле погиб один человек.

При падении самолёта на здание погиб 19-летний бельгиец Вим Деларе (Wim Delaere), ждавший возвращения своих родителей, уехавших за покупками.

----------


## kuslin2

Катастрофа СУ-25 УБ....  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7G-5ZEaK0to

----------


## Djoker

> Ролик смонтирован на радио перехвате, аварийная посадка вертолета, Ми28 пилотажной группы "Беркуты" . На авиационном празднике, посвященный 100-летию ВВС России 12 Августа 2012 года. 
> 
> Все представленные в ролике фото вертолетов не имеют отношения к тому вертолету, что совершил аварийную посадку, а так же не все вертолеты на фото имеют отношения к пилотажная группа 'Беркуты'. 
> 
> Цель фотографий вертолета Ми 28 которые представлены в ролике, показать визуализацию данной модели.


Радио обмен. Аварийная посадка вертолета, Ми28 пилотажной группы "Беркуты" . На авиационном празднике, посвященный 100-летию ВВС России 12 Августа 2012 года. - Из кабины экипажа - Avsim.su

----------


## Djoker

BBC Russian - В мире - В Кении найдены разбившиеся вертолеты Ми-24 из Уганды




> *В Кении найдены разбившиеся вертолеты Ми-24 из Уганды*
> 
> 
> 
> _В Кении были найдены обломки двух угандийских вертолетов российского производства Ми-24. Они были обнаружены в удаленной части страны, сообщил представитель кенийской армии._
> 
> Судьба пассажиров - предположительно, на борту находились 14 человек – пока неизвестна, говорят кенийские военные.
> 
> Оба вертолета были частью партии, предназначавшейся для миротворческих сил Африканского союза в Сомали.
> ...

----------


## Djoker

> *В Кении найдены разбившиеся вертолеты Ми-24 из Уганды*


Отправка:

----------


## Djoker

> *В Кении найдены разбившиеся вертолеты Ми-24 из Уганды*


Ещё фото:

bmpd - Потеря трех вертолетов Ми-24 ВВС Уганды




> Отряд в составе четырех вертолетов ВВС Уганды вылетел  через территорию Кении с угандийского аэродрома Сороти 12 августа 2012 года. Лидером отряда выступал транспортный вертолет Ми-17В-5 (бортовой номер ВВС Уганды AF-603), в состав отряда входили также один боевой вертолет Ми-24В (номер AF-803) и два боевых вертолета Ми-24П (один с номером AF-808 и один с неустановленным номером). На борту всех вертолетов находились 10 членов экипажей и 18 других военнослужащих (в том числе на каждом Ми-24 - по пять пассажиров). Все четыре вертолета совершили промежуточные посадки для дозаправки в Кисуму (на территории Уганды близ границы с Кенией) и в Нанюки (в Кении), но после вылета из последнего пункта 13 августа на аэродром Гарисса в Кении близ границы с Сомали в 18 часов 13 августа прибыл только лидирующий Ми-17В-5. Все три Ми-24 к месту назначения в Гарисса не прибыли.
> 
> Довольно быстро был обнаружен потерпевший крушение Ми-24В (AF-803), совершивший "жесткую посадку" в районе горы Кения и полностью разбитый. Все семь находившихся на его борту военнослужащих получили травмы. Позднее, уже утром 14 августа, после длительных поисков также в районе южнее горы Кения сотрудниками кенийской Службой охраны диких животных в лесу в национальном парке были найдены оба потерпевших крушение вертолета Ми-24П. Один вертолет при вынужденной посадке перевернулся вверх колесами, а второй вертолет (AF-808) полностью сгорел. Экипаж первого из этих вертолетов успел сообщить по радио о вынужденной посадке, все семеро находившихся на его борту людей не получили серьезных травм и после нахождения вертолета были эвакуированы. Что касается сгоревшего вертолета AF-808, то оба его члена экипажа погибли в кабине. Судьба остальных пяти человек, находившихся на борту неизвестна, и их разыскивают. Причины одновременной потери трех вертолетов Ми-24 выясняются.
> 
> 
> _Потерпевший крушение на горе Кения боевой вертолет Ми-24В (бортовой номер AF-803) ВВС Уганды. 13.08.2012 (c) Peter Greste / Reuters_
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Djoker

ИТАР-ТАСС : Боевой вертолет Ми-28Н совершил жесткую посадку на аэродроме Моздок в Северной Осетии




> *Боевой вертолет Ми-28Н совершил жесткую посадку на аэродроме Моздок в Северной Осетии*
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 16 августа. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Боевой вертолет Ми-28Н /"Ночной охотник"/ совершил сегодня жесткую посадку на аэродроме Моздок, сообщили ИТАР-ТАСС в пресс-службе Южного военного округа.
> 
> "Сегодня в 09:07 мск на аэродроме Моздок Южного военного округа при выполнении учебного полета совершил жесткую посадку вертолет Ми-28Н, - отметили в пресс-службе. - При посадке экипаж вертолета не пострадал, разрушений на земле нет. Вертолет получил незначительные повреждения. Причины происшествия устанавливаются".

----------


## Djoker

Разбившийся 12 марта 2012 года торжокский Ка-52 б/н 99:



rivka381 - Не все младенцы доживают до года

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

bmpd - Второе крушение китайского K-8 в Венесуэле




> *Второе крушение китайского K-8 в Венесуэле*
> 
> Учебно-боевой самолет китайского производства Hongdu K-8 разбился во время парада в честь 92-летия ВВС Венесуэлы, состоявшегося в Каракасе. Направленный к месту падения самолета вертолет Cougar также потерпел аварию и рухнул на землю, экипажу удалось спастись. Это уже второе крушение K-8 венесуэльских ВВС: предыдущее произошло 21 июля 2010 года. В обоих случаях обошлось без жертв: летчикам удалось катапультироваться. 
> 
> 
> 
> _Падение К-8 ВВС Венесуэлы (с) Erwin Fuguet Gedde_

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Видео с места катастрофы приморско-ахтарского Су-25:

Установлена личность погибшего в Каневском районе пилота Су-25 - Новости - Девятый канал

----------


## Djoker

Видео падения Ка-52:

Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

----------


## Fencer

Авария вертолета Ка-52 в Москве - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## kfmut

Это свежее происшествие? Что-то ничего не нашёл про это.

----------


## APKAH

> Это свежее происшествие? Что-то ничего не нашёл про это.


В том то и дело, из первоисточника видео выложено 27.03.2013 с пометкой "земной резонанс Ка-32". Но на видео совсем не Ка-32, а военный Ка-29/31. Ранее о данном л/п известно не было. Судя по погоде и прыткости пожарной команды, с большей долей вероятности это Ка-31 ВВС Китая или Индии.

----------


## Djoker

Похоже, жесткая посадка Ми-28Н в Моздоке, в августе 2012-го:



http://www.splav.ru/newforum/index.p...ost__p__252402

----------


## kfmut

а повреждение обшивки хвостовой балки в районе аббревиатуры ВВС от чего такое?

----------


## ПСП

Авария Су-24МР №07, Возжаевка. 1994-1997гг. Неудачно вошел в поворот с ВПП на РД, на повышенной скорости.

----------


## Djoker

> Упавшая в Рязани вертушка.



https://vk.com/wall122140111_1401

----------


## OKA

"Истребитель-бомбардировщик Hawker Hunter упал на оживленное шоссе во время авиашоу в Великобритании. По предварительным данным, пилот сумел катапультироваться. Полиция заявила о вероятности гибели нескольких человек

Во время выполнения одной из фигур пилотажа на авиашоу в Великобритании разбился истребитель бомбардировщик Hawker Hunter, сообщает Sky News.

Инцидент произошел в Западном Суссексе, самолет упал на оживленное шоссе A27. Сразу же после инцидента трасса была перекрыта в обоих направлениях.

По информации полиции, жертвами катастрофы могли стать несколько человек. Как сообщает Би-би-си, во время падения самолета пострадали несколько автомобилей и автобус. Погибли семь человек, еще один получил ранения.

Потерпевший аварию истребитель стоял на вооружении ВВС Великобритании в 1950-60-х годах."

Подробнее на РБК: На авиашоу в Великобритании рухнул на шоссе истребитель :: Общество :: РБК

http://news.sky.com/story/1540055/se...rashes-on-road

"В сети появилось полное видео крушения самолета на авиашоу в Британии" :

http://vk.com/video254940570_1712866...6a313b21f5ef9e

http://fapnews.ru/170048-ochevidtsyi...-v-britanii-2/

----------


## ПСП

Ту-16 из 45-й УАП (Миргород) Ворошиловградского ВВАУШ  :

----------


## Djoker

> "21:14 16 сентября 2015 Военнный вертолет Ми-24 совершил жесткую посадку под Смоленском
> 
> По предварительным данным, на борту находилось 10 человек.
> 
> Вертолет Ми-24 совершил жесткую посадку в Вяземском районе Смоленской области. Воздушное судно принадлежит Министерству обороны РФ. Сотрудники оперативных служб работают на месте ЧП.
> 
> — Летательный аппарат Ми-24 совершил жесткую посадку в Вяземском районе, — сообщил LifeNews источник в правоохранительных органах. — По предварительным данным, в вертолете находилось 10 человек, в результате инцидента погибших и пострадавших нет.
> 
> Обстоятельства происшествия уточняются."
> ...

----------


## Djoker

Жесткая посадка Ми-35М ВВС Ирака:





https://twitter.com/IraqiSecurity/st...15824119312384

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Fencer

Аэродром "Гвардеец " Буревестник 41 ИАП. Тайфун "накатил" Ан-26 на МиГ-23МЛД. (с сайта "Одноклассники")

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> *Самолет Ил-76 МЧС России разбился в Иркутской области
> 
> Наземная группа спасателей обнаружила фрагменты самолета в 4 км южнее населенного пункта Рыбный Уян*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ТАСС: Происшествия - Самолет Ил-76 МЧС России разбился в Иркутской области

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Fencer

На сахалинском аэродроме после жесткой посадки сгорел военный вертолет https://ria.ru/incidents/20160903/1476011657.html
Посадка военного Ми-8 в Соколе оказалась не только жесткой, но и огненной https://sakhalin.info/videos/121054

Может кто прочитает регистрационный номер RF на хвостовой балке...

----------


## Fencer

> На сахалинском аэродроме после жесткой посадки сгорел военный вертолет https://ria.ru/incidents/20160903/1476011657.html
> Посадка военного Ми-8 в Соколе оказалась не только жесткой, но и огненной https://sakhalin.info/videos/121054
> 
> Может кто прочитает регистрационный номер RF на хвостовой балке...


Появилось видео с места жесткой посадки вертолета Ми-8 на Сахалине - Новости Сахалинской области. Происшествия - astv.ru
RF-91181...

----------


## Djoker

> *Жесткая посадка вертолета Ми-8АМТШ в Сахалинской области*
> 
> 3 сентября 2016 года при осуществлении планового полета по маршруту Черниговка - Сахалин (Сокол) вертолет Ми-8АМТШ совершил жесткую посадку. При подлёте к аэродрому в сложных метеоусловиях (туман) летчик предположительно потерял пространственную ориентировку и при зависании произвел смещение в сторону лесополосы, в следствии чего произвел жесткую посадку, опрокинулся и загорелся. Все пассажиры и члены экипажа не пострадали. На месте происшествия работает специальная комиссия.










Жесткая посадка вертолета Ми-8АМТШ в Сахалинской области - Aviadrive

----------


## KURYER

Необычный инцидент произошел 9 сентября, около 10.15, на 135-м километре трассы М8: самолет, который перевозили на жесткой сцепке, оказался в кювете. Об этом сообщили в УВД Витебского облисполкома.




> Автомобиль КамАЗ перевозил на жесткой сцепке самолет. В какой-то момент произошла техническая поломка сцепного устройства, в результате чего самолет съехал с дороги. В происшествии никто не пострадал.
> На месте работают сотрудники ГАИ, машины продолжают движение по трассе.
> Как сообщили в Министерстве обороны, это музейный экспонат, который перевозили в музей.

----------


## Avia M

> Необычный инцидент произошел 9 сентября, около 10.15, на 135-м километре трассы М8: самолет, который перевозили на жесткой сцепке, оказался в кювете. Об этом сообщили в УВД Витебского облисполкома.


Иностр. ВВС. Pilot первее... :Smile:

----------


## KURYER

> Иностр. ВВС. Pilot первее...


А у меня с фото...Лучше один раз увидеть, чем сто раз прочитать ;-))))

----------


## Djoker

> Local residents watch an Apache attack helicopter of the Greek army that crashed into the  sea as vessels with soldiers operate near the scene of the incident in the town of Asprovalta, northern Greece, Tuesday, Sept. 20, 2016. Kostas Villa/InTime News via AP







> An Apache attack helicopter of the Greek army that crashed into the sea near the town of Asprovalta, northern Greece, Tuesday, Sept. 20, 2016. Kostas Villa/InTime News via AP

----------


## OKA

После вылета с а/б Beale ,  разбился U2B Trainer

 

https://twitter.com/KPAYBacaSports

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

> После вылета с а/б Beale ,  разбился U2B Trainer
> 
>  
> 
> https://twitter.com/KPAYBacaSports


Фото и текст : 



Оба пилота катапультировались, один погиб, один ранен.

http://www.stripes.com/news/us/1-pil...rnia-1.430038:

----------


## OKA

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSv-rvGrkgU


Они там экстремалы- кусты стригут не хуже австралов  ссылки на видео 

 только матчасть потяжелее будет))




Ещё греческого "Апача" :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvQmxVqBIWY

----------


## OKA

"ИСЛАМАБАД, 24 сентября. /ТАСС/. Самолет военно-воздушных сил (ВВС) Пакистана F-7 разбился на северо-западе страны, пилот погиб. Об этом сообщает агентство Reuters.

Согласно заявлению вооруженных сил Пакистана, самолет разбился в ходе тренировочного полета недалеко от населенного пункта Джамруд.

Как сообщается, в результате крушения никто из гражданских лиц не пострадал. Представители служб безопасности начали расследование причин трагедии."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Происшествия - В Пакистане разбился самолет ВВС



F7-PG

Dailytimes | PAF fighter jet F7-PG crashes in Khyber Agency




Потери F-7 : 

Pakistan_F-7P

Ролик про PAF :




За саудитов в Йемене тоже, поди отдуваются)) И в других интересных местах))


Форум PAF : 



http://defence.pk/forums/pakistan-air-force.12/


Пилот  Flt Lt. Omer Shehzad  



http://www.newspakistan.tv/pilot-die...s-near-jamrud/

----------


## OKA

"Вертолет SuperPuma вооруженных сил Швейцарии разбился в Альпах, передает Reuters.

Инцидент произошел у перевала Сен-Готард. В результате крушения погибли два человека.

Кроме того, ранения получил помощник пилота, он был госпитализирован.

Причины крушения вертолета устанавливаются, до их выяснения все полеты вертолетов Super Puma были приостановлены."

https://www.gazeta.ru/army/news/9161459.shtml

  

http://mobile2.bazonline.ch/articles...5c3765c1000001



Two pilots die in Swiss helicopter crash - SWI swissinfo.ch

----------


## OKA

"ТЕЛЬ-АВИВ, 5 октября. /ТАСС/. Пилот израильских ВВС погиб в среду во время катапультирования из истребителя F-16 в районе авиабазы Рамон на юге Израиля. Об этом сообщила электронная версия газеты The Times of Israel.




Air Force pilot dies while ejecting from his fighter jet | The Times of Israel

По ее данным, штурман также покинул самолет и получил легкие ранения, он был доставлен в больницу. Самолет возвращался после выполнения операции в Газе.

Представители Армии обороны Израиля заявили, что причины, заставившие пилотов катапультироваться, в данный момент не установлены. Начато расследование инцидента.

Ранее сообщалось, что ВВС Израиля нанесли серию ударов по объектам ХАМАС в секторе Газа в ответ на ракетный обстрел города Сдерот с территории этого палестинского приморского анклава."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Происшествия - СМИ: израильский пилот погиб при катапультировании из истребителя

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Авария китайского истребителя-бомбардировщика JH-7A в Лючжоу:

    

Кажется, оба летуна успешно спаслись.."

"...Не дотянул он до посадочных огней" - Человек меняет кожу

----------


## OKA

"В авиационной катастрофе на Мальте погибли сотрудники французской разведки и министерства обороны        bmpd




    Как сообщает французский портал «opex360.com» в материале «Un avion ISR loué par la DGSE s’est écrasé à Malte», после того, как в июле 2016 года трое офицеров Службы быстрого реагирования (Service Action) Главного управления внешней безопасности Франции (Direction générale de la sécurité extérieure, DGSE) погибли в катастрофе вертолета Ми-35 в Ливии (принадлежал Национальной ливийской армии под командованием генерала Хафтара), французское разведывательное сообщество понесло новую утрату.

    24 октября 2016 года на Мальте при взлете разбился разведывательный самолет Fairchid SA227-АТ Merlin IV (Expediter) компании CAE Aviation, арендованный DGSE и Управлением военной разведки министерства обороны Франции. Самолет имел американский регистрационный номер N577MX и начал эксплуатироваться в 1983 году. В ходе катастрофы погибло пять находившихся на его борту человек – все французы.

 
 Разведывательный самолет Fairchid SA227-АТ Merlin IV (Expediter) (американский регистрационный номер N577MX, серийный номер АТ-577) компании CAE Aviation в аэропорту Лука на Мальте, 01.06.2016 (с) MLA Photography / www.planespotters.net

    По словам министра обороны Франции Жана-Ива ле Дриана, «легкий разведывательный самолет принадлежал компании CAE Aviation и использовался для осуществления разведывательных полетов над Средиземным морем в интересах министерства обороны. Он разбился сегодня утром при взлете в аэропорту Лука на Мальте». Катастрофа самолета повлекла гибель пяти человек на борту, из которых трое являлись сотрудниками министерства обороны, а два – гражданскими лицами, находящимися на контракте.

    Согласно информации от окружения министра, «»люди, о которых говорило министерство обороны, не все являются военными», однако без дополнительных разъяснений, так как еще не все семьи погибших были оповещены. А это может говорить о том, что они, весьма вероятно, были сотрудниками DGSE. По информации газеты "Le Point", все погибшие являлись сотрудниками разведки, летчики принадлежали к 56-й смешанной авиагруппе, которая является авиционным подразделением DGSE. Оставшиеся три человека являлись сотрудниками технического управления DGSE. Самолет должен был совершить разведывательный полет над Ливией.

    В министерстве обороны Франции было начато внутреннее расследование, во взаимодействии с местными властями Мальты, имеющее целью выяснить причины катастрофы.

    Согласно мальтийским властям, «официальная информация, фотографии и показания свидетелей, среди которых трое мальтийских военных, которые находились в казармах неподалеку, а также двух гражданских пилотов, свидетельствуют, что, очевидно, что перед падением самолета взрыва не было»."

В авиационной катастрофе на Мальте погибли сотрудники французской разведки и министерства обороны - bmpd

----------


## Avia M

01 спешит на помощь 04...

----------


## OKA

"Истребитель F-16 ВВС Греции загорелся при посадке на Крите. Об этом сообщает в среду, 2 ноября, местное издание «Ханьотика неа».

Φωτιά σε F-16 στην 115 Πτέρυγα Μάχης - ελαφρά τραυματίας ο πιλότος απο διαρροη καυσιμου - Χανιώτικα Νέα

Инцидент произошел около 15:30 по местному времени (16:30 мск) на аэродроме Акротири в Ханье. Причиной возгорания F-16 модификации Βlock 52+ стала утечка топлива из бака в левом крыле.

Возгорание ликвидировали четыре пожарные машины. Пилот был госпитализирован с небольшими ожогами, его жизнь вне опасности.

Как заявило командование 155-й авиаэскадрильи, которой принадлежит потерпевший аварию истребитель, машина не была уничтожена полностью, однако получила сильное повреждение крыла. По факту происшествия начато расследование.

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/11/02/f16/


Над Критом ночью :

----------


## Avia M

Здесь на взлёте...

Истребитель ВВС Греции F-16 lock 52 загорелся в среду при взлете с аэродрома Акротири на Крите. Об этом сообщила газета "Ханиотика неа" ,  передает ТАСС.

Возгорание самолета произошло, по предварительной версии, из-за утечки топлива. Пожарные оперативно потушили пламя.

Пилот истребителя с ожогами доставлен в военно-морской госпиталь Ханьи.

----------


## OKA

> Здесь на взлёте...
> 
> Истребитель ВВС Греции F-16 lock 52 загорелся в среду при взлете с аэродрома Акротири на Крите. Об этом сообщила газета "Ханиотика неа" ,  передает ТАСС.
> 
> Возгорание самолета произошло, по предварительной версии, из-за утечки топлива. Пожарные оперативно потушили пламя.
> 
> Пилот истребителя с ожогами доставлен в военно-морской госпиталь Ханьи.


В оригинале тоже "на взлёте", "если яндекс нам не врёт"))  
Может ещё на стоянке, на доступных фото плохо видно. Видать споттеры отсутствовали поблизости))

http://www.haniotika-nea.gr/pire-fot...ias-o-pilotos/


 

http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...ike-o-pilotos/

----------


## OKA

"В аэропорту немецкого города Лейпциг загорелся один из двигателей транспортника Ан-225 «Мрия», самого большого самолета в мире.

По словам очевидцев, это произошло, когда самолет прибыл на взлетно-посадочную полосу для вылета.

Ликвидировать возгорание приехали девять пожарных расчетов. Начало возгорания было зафиксированно камерами пассажиров.

Через 15 минут пламя было потушено. В настоящее время эксперты выясняют, когда «Мрия» сможет продолжить полет. По информации Leipziger Volkszeitung, самолет направлялся в Чили.

Ан-225 был построен еще во времена Советского Союза на на Киевском механическом заводе, его разработкой занималось КБ Антонова. Первый полет был совершен еще в 1988 году."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnqKVVgSNYo

Ещё :

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;142606]"В аэропорту немецкого города Лейпциг загорелся один из двигателей транспортника Ан-225 «Мрия», самого большого самолета в мире.

По словам очевидцев, это произошло, когда самолет прибыл на взлетно-посадочную полосу для вылета.


На видео прилёт?  Пламя прекратилось, пожарных карет не наблюдается... "Детектива".

----------


## OKA

[QUOTE=Avia M;142609]


> "В аэропорту немецкого города Лейпциг загорелся один из двигателей транспортника Ан-225 «Мрия», самого большого самолета в мире.
> 
> По словам очевидцев, это произошло, когда самолет прибыл на взлетно-посадочную полосу для вылета.
> 
> 
> На видео прилёт?  Пламя прекратилось, пожарных карет не наблюдается... "Детектива".


На первом ролике видно дым, на втором пламя из двигла.  Весь процесс заснять не удалось- в этот момент находился далеко от германщины  :Biggrin: 
Пришлось воспользоваться инфой из сети))

Ещё отрывочек :





Дополнение : 

"В государственном предприятии «Антонов» назвали причины выброса пламени из двигателя украинского транспортного самолета Ан-225 «Мрия» в аэропорту немецкого города Лейпциг.

Об этом сообщила пресс-служба компании, передает УКРОП со ссылкой на «Пресса Украины».

Как отмечается, инцидент произошел в четверг, 10 ноября. После заруливания самолета на стоянку во время выключения двигателей в процессе выбега роторов произошел короткий выброс пламени. Продолжался он около 15-16 секунд.

Позже в ходе проверки этого двигателя была обнаружена неполная герметичность отсечного клапана. Именно это, по данным «Антонова», и стало причиной краткосрочного выброса пламени. Данный дефект уже исправили.

В компании заверили, что «Мрия» не повреждена и все ее двигатели находятся в исправном состоянии. Крупнейший в мире самолет допущен к дальнейшим полетам.

Напомним, ранее местные немецкие СМИ сообщили о возгорании одного из двигателей самолета «Мрия» в аэропорту Лейпцига. Отмечалось, что пожарные потратили на ликвидацию пожара 15 минут.

Ну вот собственно и весь инцидент. опубликовано: 12.11.2016 12:29 "

http://www.forumavia.ru/t/197283/1/


 "Летим дальше: 12 ноября Ан-225 и Ан-22 стоят в плане на Рейкъявик и Дубаи



Ситуация прояснилась, оба самолета ГП «Антонов» Ан-225 и Ан-22 стоят в полетном плане на 02:00UTC (16:00 по Киеву) 12 ноября 2016 г.

12 Nov Leipzig (LEJ) Reykjavik (KEF) ADB3704 - 2:00 PM - 5:15 PM Scheduled

Напомним, что страт рейса ADB3704 ранее был запланирован на 17:00 11 ноября, то есть задержался на сутки."

http://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/92087.html


P.S. Сейчас уже на подлёте к Исландии))

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Вчера, 12.11.2016., в Северном Китае погибла Ю.Сюй при неудачном катапультировании во время аварии J-10 пилотажной группы ВВС НОАК под Таншань в провинции Хэбэй.

Global Times.

----------


## OKA

> Вчера, 12.11.2016., в Северном Китае погибла Ю.Сюй при неудачном катапультировании во время аварии J-10 пилотажной группы ВВС НОАК под Таншань в провинции Хэбэй.
> 
> Global Times.



Жаль барышню, недавно фото были с Чжухая...  Российские Здравствуйте, друзья.


"Сегодня в провинции Хэбэй во время тренировочного полета потерпел катастрофу истребитель Chengdu J-10 пилотажной группы ВВС Китая "1 августа", сообщает интернет-портал газеты South China Morning Star.
В авиакатастрофе погибла первая женщина-пилот этой пилотажной группы капитан ВВС НОАК Ю Сюй. Она погибла на следующий день после празднования 67-годовщины основания ВВС Китая. Второй пилот-мужчина выжил.
Старший лейтенант Ю Сюй поступила в летное училище в 2005 году и через 4 года стала одной из 16 первых пилотов-женщин ВВС НОАК.
Ю Сюй участвовала в показательных полетах пилотажной группы "1 августа" на авиасалоне в Чжухае в этом месяце и была одной из заметных лиц этого крупнейшего авиакосмического мероприятия. Ей было 30 лет.
Пилотажная группа "1 августа" сформирована в 1962 году и названа в честь даты основания ВВС НОАК. В мае 2009 года авиапарк группы обновили многоцелевыми истребителями Chengdu J-10. Пилотажная группа "1 августа" базируется недалеко от города Тяньцзинь и входит в состав 24-го авиаполка ВВС НОАК."

Первая женщина-пилот китайской пилотажной группы "1 августа" погибла в авиакатастрофе: dambiev



МАКС-2013 Пилотажная группа китайских ВВС "1 августа". Видео с радиообменом внутри группы: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcrYbpiuQ2M

Лётные происшествия и катастрофы в 2016 году - Страница 26

    




Первая женщина-пилот китайской пилотажной группы "1 августа" погибла в авиакатастрофе: dambiev


....


Дополнение :

"Одна из первых женщин, пилотировавших военный истребитель в КНР, погибла после того, как катапультировалась во время тренировочного полета и врезалась в другой самолет. Об этом в понедельник, 14 ноября, сообщает China Daily.

Истребитель третьего поколения J-10, которым Юй Сюй управляла вместе с мужчиной-пилотом, врезался в другой J-10, также выполнявший тренировочный полет. Китаянка катапультировалась, но задела крыло истребителя, с которым ранее столкнулся ее самолет.

Предположительно, именно полученные при ударе травмы стали причиной смерти. Издание уточняет, что во время полета женщина находилась в задней кабине.

12 ноября издание South China Morning Post сообщало, что пилот группы высшего пилотажа ВВС Китая Юй Сюй (Yu Xu) погибла во время тренировочного полета. Самолет разбился в уезде Ютянь в провинции Хэбэй. Другой пилот, также находившийся в кабине, катапультировался успешно.

Юй Сюй подала заявку на обучение пилотированию в 2005 году и четыре года спустя стала одной из первых женщин-пилотов в китайских ВВС, пишет South China Morning Post. Пилотажная группа, к которой она присоединилась в 2016-м, была основана в 1962 году."

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/11/14/yuxu/

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;142611][QUOTE=Avia M;142609]

На первом ролике видно дым, на втором пламя из двигла.  Весь процесс заснять не удалось- в этот момент находился далеко от германщины  :Biggrin: 
Пришлось воспользоваться инфой из сети))


Что тушили в течении 15 мин. 9 карет?... :Smile: 

У "Американина" само погасло...http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...135417-1-.jpg/

P.S. Китайскую барышню искренне жалко, ужасная трагедия.

----------


## Avia M

Посадки...

----------


## Avia M

В Воронежской области на военном аэродроме сел Су-27 с разрушенной кабиной / АвиаПорт.Дайджест

----------


## -=AMA=-

4 июня 2015г. Бутурлиновка

----------


## OKA

"Как сообщают нигерийские СМИ, 24 ноября 2016 года на нигерийской авиабазе Макурди при "грубой" посадке потерпел крушение один из двух тяжелых вертолетов AgustaWestland AW101 Mk 641 ВВС Нигерии, изначально приобретенных для перевозки президента Нигерии. Сообщается, что авария была вызвана ошибочными действиями пилотов вертолета из-за их недостаточной подготовки. При аварии травмы получил бортинженер вертолета.



Потерпевший аварию вертолет AgustaWestland AW101 Mk 641 ВВС Нигерии. Макурди, 24.11.2016 (с) thenewsguru.com

Нигерийские военные первоначально пытались скрыть инцидент, вообще отрицая какое-либо происшествие. Когда же об аварии стало известно, в телефонном разговоре с журналистами офицер ВВС Нигерии капитан Деле Фамуйива заявил, вызвав затем всеобщие насмешки в нигерийских медиа: "Это было не крушение. Я бы не назвал это крушением, потому что он просто упал на землю в Макурди".

Нигерия приобрела два вертолета AgustaWestland AW101 в конфигурации для VVIP перевозок для использования в качестве бортов президента Нигерии по контракту стоимостью около 42 млн долл летом 2014 года. Оба вертолета c серийными номерами 50251 и 50252 (нигерийские военные номера NAF-280 и NAF-281 соответственно, также использовались позывные "101" и "102") были построены на британском предприятии компании AgustaWestland (ныне Finmeccanica-Leonardo Helicopters) в Йовиле в числе 12 машин варианта Mk 641 в VVIP-версии по скандально известному индийскому контракту 2010 года. Данный контракт в январе 2014 года был расторгнут индийской стороной после выявившихся фактов подкупа при его заключении со стороны AgustaWestland и группы Finmeccanica индийских должностных лиц, и AgustaWestland приступила к "пристраиванию" заказанных по нему вертолетов, перепродав два из них (находившихся на заключительном этапе изготовления) Нигерии.

Машины были доставлены в Нигерию 20 октября 2014 года и 21 мая 2015 года рейсами самолетов Ан-124 авиакомпании "Антонов" и первоначально вошли в состав 101-го президентского авиаотряда в столице страны Абудже. Однако 10 октября 2016 года в рамках шумно объявленной кампании по сокращению правительственных расходов, оба вертолета были на торжественной церемонии переданы ВВС Нигерии и перебазированы на авиабазу Макурди в 200 км к юго-западу от Абуджи. Сообщалось, что один из вертолетов должен быть переоборудован в транспортный вариант, а другой - в медицинский. Машины успели пройти перекраску в камуфляжную расцветку, но еще не были переоборудованы. В летном состоянии на ноябрь находился один вертолет, использовавшийся для обучения экипажей, который и потерпел аварию.


Потерпевший аварию вертолет AgustaWestland AW101 Mk 641 ВВС Нигерии. Макурди, 24.11.2016 (с) thenewsguru.com


Two-Presidential-Helicopters

Два вертолета AgustaWestland AW101 Mk 641 c серийными номерами 50251 и 50252 (нигерийские военные номера NAF-280 и NAF-281 соответственно) во время церемонии передачи из состава нигерийского 101-го президентского авиаотряда в состав ВВС Нигерии. Вертолеты несут еще старую окраску. Абуджа, 10.10.2016 (с) Sunday Aghaeze "

Крушение нигерийского вертолета AW101 - bmpd




"Как сообщают иранские СМИ, 27 ноября потерпел крушение в Каспийском море вертолет Ми-17 Аэрокосмических сил КСИР, который был предоставлен для нужд компании "Хазар" (Khazar Exploration & Production Company), которая входит в состав Национальной иранской нефтяной компании и ведет разведку нефтегазовых месторождений на Каспии. В 4:30 утра вертолет срочно вылетел на морскую буровую установку "Амир Кябир" в 20 км к северу от порта Амирабад провинции Мазендеран, чтобы спасти сотрудника нефтяной компании, у которого случился сердечный приступ. Однако, вскоре после того как вертолет забрал больного и взлетел с буровой установки, он упал в море. В катастрофе погибли все пять человек, что находились на борту - четыре офицера КСИР и сотрудник нефтяной компании, которого должны были доставить на берег."

Катастрофа Ми-17 АКС КСИР в Каспийском море - Юрий Лямин

https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/2...in-caspian-sea

----------


## Avia M

Возм. повтор...

----------


## OKA

"Недалеко от границы с Пакистаном разбился автожир сухопутных войск КСИР

Инцидент произошел в аэропорту г.Сераван провинции Систан и Белуджистан, в результате катастрофы погиб пилот КСИР. Автожир вылетал на разведывательную миссию на неспокойной ирано-пакистанской границе.
IRGC ultralight crashes; pilot martyred

Это вторая катастрофа автожиров в Иране за последние месяцы в той же провинции Систан и Белуджистан. Напомню, что иранская полиция и КСИР достаточно активно используют вот такие испанские автожиры ELA 07.

 
На фото погибший в предыдущей катастрофе в октябре командир подразделения сил быстрого реагирования КСИР "Саберин"
https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/news/1...B1%DB%8C%D9%86



Некоторые из них в Иране даже вооружили направляющими для неуправляемых авиационных ракет"

Недалеко от границы с Пакистаном разбился автожир сухопутных войск КСИР - Юрий Лямин

----------


## Djoker

Катастрофа афганского Ми-17 29 ноября 2016 г.: diana_mihailova

----------


## Fencer

Катастрофа Ми-6АЯ 27.01.1992 года п. Тайбола (столкновение с горой) (источник https://ok.ru/igormi6.minaychenkov/photos).

----------


## Fencer

> Катастрофа Ми-6АЯ 27.01.1992 года п. Тайбола (столкновение с горой) (источник https://ok.ru/igormi6.minaychenkov/photos).


"Памятник  членам экипажа погибшим в катастрофе вертолёта МИ-6АЯ (Столкновение с горой) 27.01.1992 г.п.Тайбола" (источник https://ok.ru/igormi6.minaychenkov/a...6/577968743148).

----------


## OKA

"Пилот истребителя F/A-18 авиации Корпуса морской пехоты (КМП) США, разбившегося в Японии, найден мертвым. Об этом сообщает 8 декабря Reuters со ссылкой на заявление Пентагона.


https://www.stripes.com/marine-f-a-1...ified-1.443365




Тело капитана Джейка Фредерика (Jake Frederick), катапультировавшегося в 190 километрах к юго-востоку от города Ивакуни, было обнаружено кораблем Морских сил самообороны Японии. «Он был объявлен погибшим», — говорится в заявлении.

Обстоятельства авиакатастрофы устанавливаются.

F/A-18 разбился в японской префектуре Ямагути в среду, 7 декабря. Авария самолета, входящего в состав 242-й истребительно-бомбардировочной всепогодной эскадрильи авиации КМП (VMFA(AW)-242), стала девятой для «классических» F/A-18 (к этой категории относятся самолеты модификаций F/A-18A, B, С и D, а также канадские CF-18, предшествующие «Суперхорнетам» F/A-18E и F) за последние полгода.

Высокие темпы летных операций и частые аварии привели к сокращению парка «классических» F/A-18, в настоящий момент к тренировочным полетам в США допущены 85 машин этого типа вместо требуемых 171. Для частичного восстановления парка авиация КМП США вернула в строй 30 ранее списанных по сокращению военных расходов истребителей F/A-18C и D с «авиационного кладбища» в Аризоне. В течение ближайших лет ожидается замена F/A-18 ранних версий на новейшие F-35, однако запуск этих истребителей пятого поколения в массовую серию неоднократно откладывался."

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/12/09/pilot/

https://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/en/news/20161209_14/

----------


## Avia M

"Взлёт" 2005.

----------


## OKA

" Крушение американского конвертоплана MV-22 Osprey у берегов Окинавы

 

Американский конвертоплан MV-22 Osprey потерпел крушение у берегов Окинавы недалеко от города Наго. На его борту находились пять военнослужащих США. Все они остались живы, однако получили повреждения различной степени тяжести. В настоящее время им оказывается необходимая медицинская помощь. По некоторым данным, ЧП произошло из-за ошибки экипажа при отработке упражнений по дозаправке в воздухе."




Отсюда :

http://dambiev.livejournal.com/647496.html


"ТОКИО, 14 декабря. /Корр. ТАСС Игорь Беляев/. Инцидент с экстренной посадкой конвертоплана MV-22 Osprey ВС США в районе японской южной префектуры Окинава - крайне серьезный и вызывает большое сожаление. Об этом в среду заявил премьер-министр Японии Синдзо Абэ.

"Это серьезный инцидент, вызывающий большое сожаление, - подчеркнул глава японского правительства. - Необходимо обеспечить полную безопасность полетов Osprey.

Приостановить полеты

Ранее Япония попросила США приостановить полеты конвертопланов до выяснения причин экстренной посадки. Об этом сообщило Министерство обороны Японии.

Отмечается, что соответствующий запрос был передан американской стороне.

Как ранее сообщил официальный представитель Пентагона капитан первого ранга ВМС США Джефф Дэвис, все члены экипажа конвертоплана Osprey Корпуса морской пехоты ВС США госпитализированы после экстренной посадки на воду в районе Окинавы. "Поисково-спасательный вертолет ВВС США транспортировал пятерых членов экипажа MV-22 Osprey в госпиталь префектуры Окинава. Сейчас они проходят там курс лечения", - отметил он в беседе с журналистами.

По данным японского агентства Kyodo, машина в ходе экстренной посадки получила серьезные повреждения - отмечается, в частности, что у нее отвалились оба крыла.

На Окинаве находится база морской пехоты США Футэмма, где сейчас дислоцированы 24 конвертоплана. Размещение этих машин уже несколько лет вызывает протесты у населения, поскольку с ними неоднократно происходили опасные инциденты. В 2012 году два конвертоплана разбились во Флориде и в Марокко. В прошлом году инцидент с такой машиной произошел в зоне Персидского залива, тогда погиб морской пехотинец."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/3870101

----------


## OKA

К посту  Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.



"Самолёт Ил-18 с бортовым номером RF-91821, который сегодня утром потерпел крушение возле населённого пункта Тикси в Якутии, никогда до этого случая в аварийные ситуации не попадал.

— Подобное случилось действительно впервые. Вылетая из Екатеринбурга, самолёт был полностью исправен, никаких замечаний не было. 14 ноября 2016 г. после 300 часов налёта Ил-18 проходил регламентные работы на 308-м заводе в г. Иваново. А 17 декабря 2016 г. за день до вылета самолёт проходил полный осмотр непосредственно в аэропорту Кольцово, — рассказал Лайфу источник.

Самолёт вылетел из Екатеринбурга днём 18 декабря.

— Перед вылетом он был осмотрен. Все необходимые экспертизы, проверки были проведены с высокой точностью. Жидкостью против обледенения его в тот день не обрабатывали, так как погода была солнечная — в этом абсолютно не было необходимости, — сообщил Лайфу источник.

По его словам, следующей точкой приземления ИЛ-18 был аэродром Упрун в Челябинской области. После этого самолёт отправился в город Канск Красноярского края. Там его осматривали и заправляли в последний раз перед аварией.

Напомним, военный самолёт Ил-18 совершил аварийную посадку в районе Тикси в Республике Саха. При ударе о землю воздушное судно разломилось на три части, но возгорания не произошло. По последним данным, все выжили, однако 39 человек пострадали."

https://life.ru/t/%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2...do_krushieniia


"Похоже что он - RF-91821 (бывший б/н 75591), который базировался в Кольцово:
5. Уже начало темнеть, когда появился Ил-18 ВВС России. Борт RF-91821 свой первый полет совершил в 1965 году. По данным группы ВК "Споттинг в Новосибирске", с 2010 года этот борт базируется в Екатеринбурге, ранее - в Улан-Удэ.
http://b737.livejournal.com/1224.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eD9jDFe-b_A
Чкаловский, октябрь 2014г.:
Ил-18В RF-91821 руление и взлёт

upd:
Появилась недавно информация по борту:
Ильюшин Ил-18В Бортовой №: RF-91821
статус: попал в аварию (повреждён)
Аварийное приземление в 27 км от Тикси.
2016.12.19 Ил-18В RF-91821 Россия (СССР) - ВВС авария (повреждён) (Тикси, Якутия)
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

Пассажиры - военнослужающие: с Екатеринбурга и вертолётчики, техники с "Радушного" (авиабаза г.Каменск-Уральский) и с "Азовского" (аэродром Упрун, Челябинская обл.)."

Лётные происшествия и катастрофы в 2016 году - Страница 29

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Список пассажиров, находившихся на борту Ту-154 Минобороны России:

Состав экипажа Ту-154 85572:
1. м-р Волков Р.А.
2. к-н Ровенский А.С.
3. п/п-к Петухов А.Н.
4. к-н Мамонов А.В.
5. ст. л-т Парикмахеров В.Н.
6. м-р Трегубов В.А.
7. ст. л-т Сушков B.C.
8. ст. л-т Суханов А.О.

Список лиц, перевозимых на воздушном судне:
Военнослужащие:
1. г/л-т Халилов В.М.
2. п-к Хасанов А.Б.
3. п-к Ваганов Н.И.
4. п-к Иванов А.Ю.
5. п/п-к Колосовский А.В.
6. м-р Долинский А.И.
7. п-к Негруб А.Н.
8. к-н Абросимов С.С.

Федеральные государственные гражданские служащие:
1. Губанков А.Н.
2. Бадрутдинова О.Т.

Международная общественная организация «Справедливая помощь»:
1. Глинка Е.П.

Средства массовой информации:
1.Рунков Д.А.
2.Денисов В.В.
3.Сойдов А.А.
4.Лужецкий М.В.
5.Обухов П.К.
6.Пестов О.М.
7.Ржевский В.В.
8.Суранов А.А.
9.Толстов Е.В.

ФБГУ «Ансамбль им. Александрова»:
1.  Сонников А.В.
2.  Гужова Л.А.
3.  Ивашко А.Н.
4.  Бродский В.А.
5.  Булочников Е.В.
6.  Голиков В.В.
7.  Осипов Г.Л.
8.  Санин В.В.
9.  Майоров К.В.
10. Буряченко Б.Б.
11. Бабовников Д.В.
12. Баздырев А.К.
13. Белоножко Д.М.
14. Бесчастнов Д.А.
15. Васин М.А.
16. Георгиян О.П.
17.Давиденко  К.А.
18.Денискин С.И.
19.Журавлев П.В.
20.Закиров P.P.
21.Иванов М.А.
22.Иванов А.В.
23.Котляр С.А.
24.Кочемасов   А.С.
25.Кривцов А.А.
26.Литвяков Д.Н.
27.Мокриков А.О.
28.Моргунов А.А.
29.Насибулин Ж.А.
30.Новокшанов Ю.М.
31.Поляков В.В.
32.Савельев А.В.
33.Соколовский А.В.
34.Тарасенко А.Н.
35.Трофимов А.С.
36.Узловский А.А.
37.Халимон B.JI.
38.Штуко А.А.
39.Крючков И.А.
40.Ермолин В.И.
41.Быков C.Л.
42.Колобродов К.А.
43.Корзанов О.В.
44.Ларионов И.Ф.
45.Ляшенко К.И.
46.Михалин В.К.
47.ст.с-т Попов В.А.
48.Разумов А.А.
49.Серов А.С.
50.Шахов И.В.
51.Арчукова А.А.
52.Гильманова P.P.
53.Игнатьева Н.В.
54.Клокотова М.А.
55.Корзанова Е.И.
56.Пырьева Л.А.
57.Сатарова В.И.
58.Трофимова  Д.С.
59.Хорошова Л.Н.
60.Цвиринько   А.И.
61.Шагун О.Ю.
62.Гурар Л.И.
63.Сулейманов Б.Р.
64. Столяр И.В.
65. Валутов Р.А.

Брифинг официального представителя Минобороны России по ситуации с крушением ТУ-154 в районе Сочи по состоянию на 11:00:



С сайта МО России.

----------


## OKA

...



"МОСКВА, 25 дек — РИА Новости. Самолет Ил-76 МЧС РФ с более чем 40 спасателями и водолазами отряда "Центроспас" и центра "Лидер" вылетел в Сочи для участия в поисковой операции в районе крушения самолета Ту-154 Минобороны РФ.

Поисково-спасательные работы на месте крушения самолёта Ту-154 Минобороны РФ в Сочи

На борту самолета находятся более 40 спасателей. У специалистов МЧС имеется водолазное снаряжение и оборудование для проведения глубоководных работ, а также передвижные барокамеры и подводные управляемые аппараты "Фалькон". Специалисты имеют большой опыт глубоководных работ.

Ранее российские спасатели были задействованы в международной поисковой операции в районе крушения малайзийского аэробуса в Индонезии 28 декабря 2014 года."

https://ria.ru/incidents/20161225/1484547613.html



Лётные происшествия и катастрофы в 2016 году - Страница 31




Брифинг официального представителя Минобороны России по ситуации с крушением ТУ-154 (на 15:00) 




"По уточненным данным в настоящее время на борт спасательного судна подняты 10 тел погибших.

Продолжается наращивание группировки поисково-спасательных сил в районе авиакатастрофы самолета Минобороны Ту-154.

Сформирован район поиска площадью 10,5 км2.

Район разбит на секторы и распределен между задействованными силами. Поиск организован в круглосуточном режиме. Для подсвечивания береговой линии в темное время направлены прожекторные установки и спецтехника.

В поисках задействованы 27 кораблей и судов, 37 водолазов, 4 вертолета, БПЛА и телеуправляемые глубоководные аппараты.

В ближайшее время в район авиакатастрофы с других флотов дополнительно будут доставлены более 100 водолазов-глубоководников со специальным оборудованием.

Всего в поисково-спасательных мероприятиях принимает участие более 3 тыс. чел.

На аэродроме «Адлер» дежурят группы оказания медицинской и психологической помощи, выделен автотранспорт для перевозки родственников к местам временного размещения на фондах санаторно-курортных учреждений города.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны РФ"

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/country.htm

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Видео с веб-камеры пляжа Огонек (Адлер): пишут что вспышка, возможно, при падении Ту-154 МО России:

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Появилось радиолокационное изображение района катастрофы самолёта Ту-154Б-2 RA-85572, произошедшей 25 декабря 2016 г. в районе Сочи. Изображение получено с помощью космического аппарата Sentinel-1B (Европейское космическое агентство), снято 25 декабря 2016 г. в 6:31 по московскому (местному) времени:

ПРЕСС-ЦЕНТР ИКИ РАН.

----------


## LansE293

Пишут, что этот спутниковый снимок получен через час после катастрофы. Визуально нельзя отснять район из-за сплошной облачности. Пятно - это растекающееся топливо, там достаточно сильное течение в сторону Абхазии.
ТАСС: Происшествия - Европейский спутник зафиксировал место падения Ту-154 с точностью до 10 метров
Намеченный маршрут ТУ-154 от Сочи до Хмеймим и трек от взлета с ВПП 24 до падения в море.

В статье приведены некоторые подробности, ИМХО без фантазирования и преждевременных заявлений. 
Ъ - Взлет перешел в падение

----------


## OKA

"Уже история Ил-18В RF-91821 посадка, взлёт /август 2016  "




К посту : Катастрофы,аварии,проишествия...

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 14 янв — РИА Новости. Истребитель Jas 39C Gripen ВВС Таиланда разбился во время авиашоу, приуроченного ко Дню детей. Пилот погиб, сообщает Bangkok Post. 
Крушение произошло в 9.27 (5.27 мск) по местному времени в крупнейшем городе провинции Сонгкхла Хатъяй. Самолет рухнул на взлетно-посадочную полосу во время демонстрации маневра внезапной атаки. 

https://youtu.be/zxkT-AGlFsc

----------


## Djoker

> 22:45, 29 декабря 2011
> 
> Москва. 29 декабря. INTERFAX.RU – При подготовке к взлету на аэродроме в Волгоградской области в четверг взорвался фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24. "Инцидент произошел на аэродроме "Мариновка" в 60 км западнее Волгограда. При подготовке к взлету фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24 заискрился и взорвался", - рассказал собеседник агентства, добавив, что оба пилота самолета успели вовремя катапультироваться и остались живы.


http://www.interfax.ru/russia/224458

----------


## Fencer

> При подготовке к взлету на аэродроме в Волгоградской области в четверг взорвался фронтовой бомбардировщик Су-24.


Получается фронтовой разведчик Су-24МР...

----------


## GThomson

а началось всё в районе правого двигателя?

----------


## OKA

"Крэшнулся китайский вертолет Z-10 армейской авиации СВ НОАК...

    19 января, в 19:20 по пекинскому времени, в ходе ночного учебного полета потерпел крушение ударный вертолет Z-10 из состава 10-го полка армейской авиации 31-й Группы армий. По китайской терминологии - это авиационное происшествие "1-й степени" - с гибелью людей и полной потерей авиатехники.


    Рис. Сразу после крушения

    Видео: прибытие пожарных расчетов: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsgXUh-qY-k
    Видео: пожар на месте крушения: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF9Nm5gFxmg

    Катастрофа произошла в 25 км от базового вертодрома полка Хойань - в районе поселка Цзэшань (район Цюаньчжоу).


    Рис. место крушения

    В результате крушения вертолета погибли командир вертолета (майор Чжан Хао, 33 года) и штурман (капитан Ван Сяодун, 27 лет).


    Чжан Хао родился в городке Гуанъюнь (провинция Цзянсу) в апреле 1983 года.
    Призван в НОАК в сентябре 2001 г., в апреле 2003 года вступил в КПК. Имел несколько наград за выдающиеся заслуги. Пилот 1-го класса.
    Скорее всего, комэск или зам.комэска, освоил несколько типов вертолетной техники, активно обучал молодых пилотов.
    Первый пилот Z-10 10-го полка. Осталась жена... на восьмом месяце беременности.


    Штурман - капитан Ван Сяодун, родился в г.Суйнин (провинция Цзянсу) в феврале 1989 года.
    Призван в НОАК в сентябре 2008 года, в мае 2012 года вступил в КПК.
    В 2016 г. был признан "выдающимся низовым кадром" авиаполка. Освоил два типа вертолетов.
    Заядлый баскетболист с кличкой "черная Мамба".
    Осталась невеста, с которой вот-вот должны были расписаться.


    Это первая известная катастрофа ударного вертолета Z-10.
    Ранее инцидент с жесткой посадкой Z-10 имел место 4 марта 2014 года в районе Вэйнань (около Сиань, пилоты не пострадали)"


Крэшнулся китайский вертолет Z-10 армейской авиации СВ НОАК... - shi_lang



" Жесткая посадка самолета Lockheed C-130Н Hercules бразильских ВВС в Антарктике


Инцидент произошел 27 ноября 2014 года, но видео в сети появилось только на днях. Военно-транспортный самолет Lockheed C-130Н Hercules бразильских ВВС совершил жесткую посадку при приземлении на взлетно-посадочную полосу  авиабазы ВВС Чили «Родольфо Марч Мартин» на антарктическом острове Кинг-Джордж."




Жесткая посадка самолета Lockheed C-130Н Hercules бразильских ВВС в Антарктике: dambiev

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 31 января. /ТАСС/. Российских граждан не было среди погибших при крушении вертолетов в Демократической Республики Конго (ДРК). Об этом сообщили ТАСС в посольстве России в ДРК.

"По данным посольства России, российских граждан в двух вертолетах, потерпевших крушение, не было". Ранее в СМИ появилась информация о том, что в ДРК погибли двое российских граждан.

Ранее в СМИ появилась информация о том, что при крушении вертолетов в ДРК погибли двое российских пилотов.

Как предположил представитель посольства, такая информация могла появиться в СМИ из-за того, что в вертолетах могли находиться граждане одной из стран СНГ. "Но именно российских граждан на борту вертолетов не было", - подчеркнул собеседник агентства."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Происшествия - Посольство РФ в ДР Конго опровергло информацию о гибели россиян при падении вертолета



Military helicopters crash in Eastern Congo, 4 missing - Premium Times Nigeria

----------


## OKA

" В Японии произошел инцидент с истребителем F-15J

  
Фото (с) Sankey.com

Взлетно-посадочная полоса в аэропорту японского города Наха (самая южная префектура Окинава) была закрыта из-за инцидента с истребителем F-15. Об этом сообщило министерство государственных земель, инфраструктуры, транспорта и туризма Японии.
Отмечается, что в ходе попытки взлета у истребителя была зафиксирована неисправность переднего шасси. Информации о пострадавших в результате инцидента не поступало.
Аэропорт города Наха используется как гражданской авиацией, так и японскими силами самообороны."





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyyXtxUGBgU

В Японии произошел инцидент с истребителем F-15J: dambiev

----------


## OKA

> "МОСКВА, 31 января. /ТАСС/. Российских граждан не было среди погибших при крушении вертолетов в Демократической Республики Конго (ДРК). Об этом сообщили ТАСС в посольстве России в ДРК.
> 
> ТАСС: Происшествия - Посольство РФ в ДР Конго опровергло информацию о гибели россиян при падении вертолета


К посту : http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/4...21/#post146125




> ...Один из вертолетов бн 9Т-НМ12
> 
> Вложение 76858




Там в каментах ещё фото :

      

В ДРК потеряны вертолеты Ми-24 с грузинским и белорусским экипажами - bmpd

----------


## Avia M

Фотографии нет, есть цитата... 
Предположительно в период 1985 - 1990 г. Не обладает ли кто-либо подробностями? Спасибо.

P.S. Погиб лётчик, потеряно два самолёта.

----------


## Avia M

Вероятно недавнее, индийский Су-30МКИ... https://www.thequint.com/india/2017/...auli-allahabad

----------


## OKA

"18 марта 2017 сбит ливийский МиГ-21МФ 

https://rutube.ru/video/d554a2115e0d...5f1f/?ref=logo



18 марта 2017 ракетой ПЗРК был сбит ливийских МиГ-21 принадлежащих Ливийской Национальной Армии (LNA, другими словами - силам маршала Халифы Хафтара). Пилот полковник Adel Bashah катапультировался и находится в госпитале.


Полковник Adel Bashah

   


Всего LNA имеет порядка 17-18 МиГ-21 разных моделей, часть которых была передана им властями дружественного Египта. Известный эксперт по ВВС Ливии - Arnaud Delalande, утверждает, что был сбит один из двух имеющихся боеготовых МиГ-21МФ (бортовые номера - "18" и "27").
Как ни странно, но в моем архиве нашлось по два самолета с такими номерами в разных окрасках, а утверждать, кто из них какой модификации я не берусь..."

18 марта 2017 сбит ливийский МиГ-21МФ: militarizm

----------


## OKA

"Военный вертолет Ми-2 Вооруженных сил Украины потерпел крушение в Донбассе недалеко от города Краматорска. Об этом сообщили в пресс-центре силовой операции Киева в Донбассе.

"В районе населенного пункта Малиновка, недалеко от Краматорска, разбился военный вертолет Ми-2. По предварительной версии, падение воздушного судна произошло в результате столкновения с линией электропередач", - говорится в сообщении на странице пресс-центра в Facebook.

На месте чрезвычайного происшествия развернута поисково-спасательная операция. О количестве погибших не сообщается, но указано, что идет "эвакуация тел"."



Подробнее на ТАСС:

Вертолет Ми-2 украинских вооруженных сил разбился в Донбассе - Происшествия - ТАСС




" ...Пять человек погибли, по предварительным данным, в результате падения военного вертолета Ми-2 в районе населенного пункта Малиновка недалеко от Краматорска (Донецкая обл.), сообщил спикер Минобороны Александр Мотузяник в воскресенье вечером. "Это трое членов экипажа и два пассажира", - сказал А.Мотузяник..."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=445936

----------


## OKA

"В понедельник, 17 апреля, военный вертолет Black Hawk потерпел крушение в американском Ленардтауне (штат Мэриленд). По данным СМИ, машина рухнула на поле для гольфа.

Известно, что в момент ЧП на борту находились три человека. Всем им удалось выжить, правда, одного из членов экипажа пришлось госпитализировать, сообщает Fox News."

В США военный вертолет рухнул на поле для гольфа



Blackhawk helicopter crashes on Maryland golf course, crew member hospitalized | Fox News

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Крушение армейского самолета в центральной части Колумбии привело к гибели восьми человек, говорится в сообщении, опубликованном во вторник в "Твиттере" президента страны Хуана Мануэля Сантоса.

"Мы соболезнуем родственникам погибших в результате крушения самолета в колумбийской провинции Кундимарке. Восемь человек лишились жизни", - написал колумбийский лидер.

Как передают западные СМИ, самолет, рассчитанный на 14 человек, вылетел из аэропорта Гуаймараль в пригороде столицы Колумбии Боготы. Крушение произошло накануне.

Отмечается, что самолет направлялся в провинцию Талима в центрально-западной части страны, однако, вероятно, мог врезаться в холм."

http://interfax.az/view/702300



https://aviation-safety.net/database...?id=20170501-0



Летные происшествия (42/42) [Форумы Balancer.Ru]


Не ВВС, но впечатлило :

----------


## Fencer

Авария МиГ-29К бн 41 https://aviaforum.ru/threads/avarija...k-bn-41.44300/

----------


## OKA

"Согласно сообщению иракского оперативного командования, вертолет Bell Armed Scout IA-407 ВВС Ирака был подбит к западу от Мосула в субботу в результате обстрела группой боевиков халифата.



Вертолет осуществлял непосредственную авиационную поддержку шиитских ополченческих сил Ирака в операции по захвату деревень, все еще удерживаемых боевиками в пустыне к западу от Мосула, сообщил представитель командования бригадный генерал Яхья Расул (Brig. Gen. Yahya Rasool).

Вертолет был поражен огнем с земли вблизи района Аль-Кайраван (Al-Qayrawan), однако летчик сумел благополучно приземлиться, а затем был эвакуирован, добавил он...

Коалиция под руководством США не обеспечивает полное авиационное прикрытие операций, проводимых Народными мобилизационными подразделениями.
Последний раз, когда в апреле был сбит иракский вертолет, погибли оба пилота. В дополнение к авиационной поддержке коалиции иракские воздушные силы и армейская авиация проводят регулярные операции по изоляции города для поддержки подразделений полиции и спецназа, борющихся с халифатом."

Боевики халифата сбили вертолет ВВС Ирака Bell Armed Scout IA-407: diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

"Истребитель Mirage 2000 ВВС Греции потерпел крушение




Самолет разбился в районе архипелага Северные Спорады, пилот успешно катапультировался

Истребитель Mirage 2000 ВВС Греции разбился в ходе выполнения тренировочного полета. Пилот смог успешно катапультироваться, самолет упал в море в районе архипелага Северные Спорады.

Инцидент произошел во время военных учений возле греческого острова Скопелос. По предварительным данным, причиной аварии могла быть серьезная поломка двигателя или системы управления. Об этом сообщает издание «Прото тема».

В апреле при крушении военного вертолета на юго-востоке Греции погибло четыре человека, еще один пострадал и был госпитализирован."

Πτώση αεροσκάφους Mirage 2000 στις Σποράδες - Σώος ο πιλότος

Истребитель Mirage 2000 ВВС Греции потерпел крушение


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9VA7rCczzA

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

По Ту-154Б-2 МО в Сочи.
   
Из интернета.

----------


## OKA

> В Турции разбился вертолет с высокопоставленными военными на борту
> 
> 5 июня, 10:31
> 
> 
> Как сообщает французский ресурс «opex360.com» в статье «Le PKK affirme avoir abattu un hélicoptère militaire turc», вечером 31 мая 2017 тгода турецкий военно-транспортный вертолет Eurocopter AS532 Cougar, на борту которого находилось 13 человек, разбился спустя 3 минуты после взлета с авиабазы Сеноба, которая расположена в населенной преимущественно курдами провинции Сирнак (юго-восток Турции).
> 
> В официальном пресс-релизе генеральный штаб турецкой армии уточняет, что вертолет столкнулся с линией электропередач, заверив, что «расследование катастрофы продолжается».
> 
> В Турции разбился вертолет с высокопоставленными военными на борту - bmpd







"Обломки разбившегося вертолета Eurocopter AS532 Cougar турецкой армейской авиации, 31.05.2017 (с) twitter.com/AirCrashMayday



Дивизионный генерал Айдоган Айдин, который отвечает за ведение операций против курдских сепаратистов, а также первая женщина-командующая жандармерией генерал-лейтенант Сонгул Якут погибли в вертолете.

Эта драма вызвала всплеск эмоций в Турции. Несколько членов правительства и начальник генерального штаба прибыли в Сернак для отдания последний почестей погибшим, чьи похороны транслировались по телевидению.

Однако причина гибели вертолета может отличаться от версии генерального штаба. Так, 2 июня Курдская рабочая партия Курдистана сделала заявление о том, что вертолет был сбит курдами. Согласно ее пресс-релизу, распространенному при помощи информационного агентства Firat, «вертолет попал под огонь наших подразделений, находившихся в данном квадрате. Вертолет получил попадания, и разбился в попытки выйти из зоны обстрела»..."

В Турции разбился вертолет с высокопоставленными военными на борту - bmpd


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6jNhckY46c

----------


## OKA

Информация об иностранных ВВС из различных источников

 

С видео : 

Pilot ejects after fiery F-16 crash at Ellington Airport | khou.com

----------


## Fencer

"Авария СУ-17М3 в Борзе" (источник https://ok.ru/group/50950319898690/a...2/434538226498).

----------


## KAV

> "Авария СУ-17М3 в Борзе"


Что-то на Су-13М3 он мало похож...

----------


## OKA

Сильнейший ураганный ветер, обрушившийся на столицу Чада Нджамену 1 июля 2017 года, как сообщают, вывел из строя большую часть самолетов и вертолетов ВВС Чада, базирующихся в столичном аэропорту. Точные цифры поврежденных аппаратов не сообщается, но часть техники, видимо, получила невосстановимые повреждения. Также сообщается, что легкие повреждения получили три находившися в Нджамене самолета ВВС Франции -самолет-заправщик C-135FR и два транспортных самолета СN-235. Серьезный урон нанесен инфраструктуре аэропорта - разрушены часть сооружений, ангаров и укрытий для авиационной техники, повалены осветительные и связные мачты, и т.д.

По известным данным, ВВС Чада на 1 июля 2017 года включали один истребитель МиГ-29, шесть штурмовиков Су-25 и два Су-25УБ, четыре учебно-тренировочных самолета, использовавшихся в качестве легких штурмовиков (один Pilatus РС-9, два Pilatus РC-7 и один SIAI Marchetti SF.260WL), пять транспортных самолетов (два Leonardo C-27J и три Ан-26) и до 17 вертолетов (три Ми-24В, два Ми-17, четыре Ми-171, шесть Eurocopter AS550С2, два Aérospatiale SA316В Alouette III). Самолеты МиГ-29, Су-25 и Ан-26 и вертолеты Ми-24В и Ми-17 пилотировались и обслуживались украинским составом.

Еще пять самолетов входили в правительственный авиаотряд - Boeing BBJ, Douglas DC-9-87, Lockheed C-130H-30, Gulfstream II и Pilatus PC-12.

 

Разбитые и поврежденные ураганом вертолеты Eurocopter AS550С2 Fennec ВВС Чада. Шесть вертолетов этого типа были куплены Чадом в 2010 году из наличия ВВС Сингапура. Нджамена, 01.07.2017 (с) Tchadactuel | Actualités tchadienne

 

Поврежденный ураганом единственный истребитель МиГ-29 ВВС Чада - полученный в 2014 году с Украины самолет типа 9-13 (чадский регистрационный номер TT-OAP, заводской номер 2960710839). На втором и третьем снимках виден также поврежденный ураганом турбовинтовой самолет Pilatus PC-12 (регистрация ТТ-AAF) правительственного авиаотряда. Нджамена, 01.07.2017 (с) Tchadactuel | Actualités tchadienne

 

Поврежденные ураганом штурмовики Су-25 ВВС Чада - видны самолеты Су-25 с чадской регистрацией TT-QAI и Су-25УБ с регистрацией ТТ-QAM. Всего Чад с 2008 по 2013 годы получил с Украины восемь Су-25 и два Су-25УБ, из которых два Су-25 были к 2017 году потеряны. Нджамена, 01.07.2017 (с) Tchadactuel | Actualités tchadienne "

http://www.tchadactuel.com/wp-conten...701-WA0249.jpg

 

Из каментов :

"Собственно цена всех этих "лёгких укрытий" и "быстросборных ангаров". До первого серьёзного ветерка или снегопада."

Отсюда :

ВВС Чада повреждены ураганом - bmpd

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

> 


Текст на тему :

"Днем 23 февраля 2017 года в Бобруйске при взлете загорелся самолет МиГ.
«При выполнении плановых полетов на аэродроме „Бобруйский“ во время разгона самолета МиГ-29 произошло возгорание двигателя», — говорится в сообщении. В Минобороны отметили, что инцидент не повлек за собой негативных последствий благодаря грамотным действиям летчика и руководителя полетов. «Никто не пострадал. Самолет не покинул территорию аэродрома», — подчеркнули в Минобороны. Причины возгорания расследуются. По данным TUT.BY , пилот был вынужден катапультироваться.

Как позже сообщила региональная газета «Коммерческий курьер», корреспонденты которого побывали на месте происшествия, инцидент произошел около 15 часов, во время набора скорости перед взлетом.
«За несколько секунд до отрыва от земли у самолета загорелся один из двигателей. Пилот, чтобы избежать более тяжких последствий, был вынужден убрать шасси. Трением фюзеляжа о взлетную полосу была погашена скорость, машина остановилась. После этого пилот применил катапультирование. В боевых крылатых машинах это можно сделать еще до момента взлета: специальное устройство выбрасывает пилота на высоту, достаточную для сработки парашюта», — сообщает издание."

Видео аварии истребителя МиГ-29 ВВС и войск ПВО Беларуси на аэродроме в Бобруйске: dambiev

----------


## AndyK

> Текст на тему :
> 
> «....За несколько секунд до отрыва от земли у самолета загорелся один из двигателей. Пилот, чтобы избежать более тяжких последствий, был вынужден убрать шасси. Трением фюзеляжа о взлетную полосу была погашена скорость, машина остановилась. После этого пилот применил катапультирование...»
> 
> Видео аварии истребителя МиГ-29 ВВС и войск ПВО Беларуси на аэродроме в Бобруйске: dambiev


Судя по видео, преждевременная уборка шасси. А потом уж пожар со всеми вытекающими

----------


## Avia M

> Судя по видео, преждевременная уборка шасси. А потом уж пожар со всеми вытекающими


Именно такая версия обсуждается в кулуарах...

----------


## OKA

"Подводный" вертолет Agusta 109Е LUH бортовой номер NAF573 ВВС Нигерии



Авария произошла 6 июля в Майдугури из-за технической неисправности. ВВС Нигерии получили 12 таких вертолетов в 2010 г.



Тот же NAF573 на аэр. Кадуна, май 2012 г."

"Подводный" вертолет Agusta 109Е LUH бортовой номер NAF573 ВВС Нигерии: diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

Авторитетные источники сообщают :

Информация об иностранных ВВС из различных источников

----------


## OKA

> В Бангладеш разбился Як-130:
> https://lenta.ru/news/2017/07/12/bangladesh/


"Разбился самолет Як-130 ВВС Бангладеш

    Как сообщают бангладешские СМИ, днем 11 июля 2017 года в районе Лохагора южнее Читтагонга потерпел крушение учебно-боевой самолет Як-130 (бортовой номер 15102, "короткий" номер "102", серийный номер 130.12.02-0102) из состава 21-й эскадрильи ВВС Бангладеш с авиабазы Захур (Zahur) близ Читтагонга. Оба летчика (винг-коммандер Назмул и сквадрон-лидер Квамрул) успешно катапультировались.




    Обломки потерпевшего крушение учебно-боевого самолета Як-130 (бортовой номер 15102, серийный номер 130.12.02-0102) из состава 21-й эскадрильи ВВС Бангладеш. Логахора, 11.07.2017 (с) bdnews24.com


    Напомним, что контракт на поставку Бангладеш 16 учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130 (c опционом еще на восемь) был заключен ОАО "Рособоронэкспорт" в 2013 году в рамках предоставленного Москвой этой стране кредита на 1 млрд долл на приобретение военной продукции. Первый Як-130, построенный Иркутским авиационным заводом (входит в состав АО "Корпорация "Иркут") для Бангладеш по данному контракту (самолет с заводским номером 130.12.02-0101, бангладешским бортовым номером "15101" и "коротким" номером "101") совершил первый полет в Иркутске 29 апреля 2015 года, а второй - ныне разбившийся борт (с заводским номером 130.12.02-0102, бангладешским бортовым номером "15102" и "коротким" номером "102") совершил первый полет в Иркутске 5 мая 2015 года.

    Первые шесть построенных для Бангладеш учебно-боевых самолетов Як-130 (заводские номера с 130.12.02-0101 по 130.12.02-0106, бангладешские бортовые номера с 15101 по 15106) были доставлены из Иркутска в аэропорт Дакки транспортными самолетами Ан-124-100 российской авиакомпании "Волга-Днепр" 22-23 сентября 2015 года и были официально введены в строй ВВС Бангладеш 6 декабря 2015 года. Еще восемь самолетов Як-130 (заводские номера с 130.12.02-0107 по 130.12.02-0114, бангладешские бортовые номера с 15104 по 15114) были поставлены в Бангладеш в конце 2015 года, а два последних (заводские номера 130.12.02-0115 и 130.12.02-0116, бангладешские бортовые номера 15115 и 15116) - в 2016 году.

    Самолеты Як-130 поступили на вооружение 21-й эскадрильи "Avengers" ВВС Бангладеш, которая дислоцируется на авиабазе Захур близ Читтагонга и до ноября 2014 года была оснащена китайскими истребителями-бомбардировщиками А-5С и учебно-боевыми самолетами FT-6.

    Бангладеш стал третьим получателем Як-130 за пределами Российской Федерации после Алжира (получившего 16 самолетов в 2011 году) и Белоруссии (получившей восемь самолетов с апреля 2015 года по 2016 год). В 2016 году были также начаты поставки самолетов Як-130 в Мьянму. Произошедшая 11 июля 2017 года авария самолета Як-130 ВВС Бангладеш стала первой потерей машины этого типа за рубежом.


    Разбившийся 11.07.2017 учебно-боевой самолет Як-130 (бортовой номер 15102, серийный номер 130.12.02-0102) из состава 21-й эскадрильи ВВС Бангладеш. Снимок 2016 года (с) SAMEE55 "

Разбился самолет Як-130 ВВС Бангладеш - bmpd

----------


## OKA

"Создание любого летательного аппарата уже давно не обходится без тщательных расчетов аэродинамики с последующими продувками макетов и опытных образцов в аэродинамических трубах. Необходимо заранее исследовать как можно более режимов поведения самолета или ракеты на больших скоростях и перегрузках. Это верно также и для подвесного вооружения и оборудования — ракет, бомб, подвесных контейнеров и топливных баков.

Однако, всё предусмотреть невозможно, и в полете часто возникают нештатные ситуации, обусловленные как превышением расчетных режимов, так и человеческим фактором — вследствие плохой работы механиков. Нельзя исключать и просто роль случая вроде попадания в подвесное вооружение случайных предметов. В этой подборке кадров, снятых в воздухе, видно, к чему может привести плохая аэродинамика подвески или нештатный сброс."




Когда что-то пошло не так | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

----------


## Fencer

"Авария Су-9. Падение тяги двигателя в конце разбега. Летчик Караулов Николай Федорович. 26 марта 1965г. Самолет разломился и остановился на проезжей части шоссе Владивосток-Хабаровск. Слева за деревьями видна подъздная дорога к Красной казарме." (источник https://ok.ru/group/50097957634104/a...8/195272062520).

----------


## Fencer

"Авария 1986 год, декабрь, число не помню, пилот Володя Малахов, а Кобальнов был ведущим пары." (источник https://ok.ru/group/50097957634104/a...8/197564049976).

----------


## Fencer

"4 февраля 1983 года Миг-27К (борт 42) катастрофа: ошибка пилотирования. Погиб майор Коломыцев В. Полеты во вторую смену. При заходе на посадку, ночью, летчик перепутал высоту на 1000м вниз, посадка до ВПП около 20км. Самолет нашли утром, стоит целый, фонаря нет. При приземлении продольная при движении по снегу была столь велика, что вырвало летчика и забила его под приборную доску, при этом просто случайным движением был сброшен фонарь" (источник https://ok.ru/profile/119263354510/a...8/423061390222).

----------


## Avia M

Возможно повтор...
Два комэска. Две предпосылки. (Из истории 201 ИАП ПВО, аэродром Мачулищи) - Авиация в Беларуси - Каталог статей - Музей авиационной техники - Боровая

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Как сообщает ресурс «Economic Times» в материале «Defence forces lost 37 aircraft, helicopters in last 3 years», в период с мая 2014 года по текущий момент Вооруженные силы Индии потеряли 37 вертолетов и самолетов, при этом погибло 55 человек. Речь идет о 25 потерянных самолетах и 12 вертолетах.

Из этого числа ВВС Индии потеряли 24 самолета и пять вертолетов, причем основными причинами инцидентов стали человеческий фактор и технические неисправности. По словам официального представителя правительства, каждый инцидент расследует специальная комиссия, по итогам расследования выдаются рекомендации.



Потерянный в аварии индийский истребитель-бомбардировщик МиГ-27 (регистрация TU657), июнь 2016 года (с) ANI


Также было сообщено, что ВВС Индии модернизируют истребители МиГ-21 и истребители-бомбардировщики МиГ-27 в рамках программы борьбы с их устареванием. В том же ключе ведется модернизация истребителей МиГ-29.

На отдельный вопрос относительно готовности США передать технологии и производство истребителя F-16 в рамках программы «Make in India» был получен ответ: «нет»."

За три года индийская армия потеряла в катастрофах 37 самолетов и вертолетов - bmpd

----------


## Djoker

> *Американский истребитель совершил жесткую посадку в аэропорту Бахрейна*
> 
> МОСКВА, 12 авг — РИА Новости. Американский истребитель F-18 совершил жесткую посадку в международном аэропорту Бахрейна из-за проблем с двигателем, пилот в результате инцидента не пострадал, сообщает агентство Ассошиэйтед Пресс со ссылкой на заявление ВМС США. 
> 
> Как сообщил представитель американских ВМС Билл Урбан, самолет вылетел с борта авианосца "Нимиц" в Персидском заливе. По его словам, после возникновения проблем с двигателем пилот пытался перенаправить воздушное судно на авиабазу Шейх-Иса, но не смог этого сделать и вынужден был посадить его в коммерческом аэропорту. 
> 
> "Из-за неисправности воздушное судно невозможно было остановить на взлетно-посадочной полосе, пилот эвакуировался, когда самолет выкатился за пределы полосы", — сказал Урбан. 
> 
> Представители ВМС США начали расследование инцидента. По данным агентства, из-за происшествия работа международного аэропорта была частично нарушена.


https://ria.ru/world/20170812/1500253475.html


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...7728.738017089

----------


## Djoker

> Capt. Brett DeVries, an A-10 Thunderbolt II pilot of the 107th Fighter Squadron from Selfridge Air National Guard Base, poses next to the aircraft he safely landed after a malfunction forced him to make an emergency landing July 20 at the Alpena Combat Readiness Training Center. (Photo courtesy U.S. Air National Guard)



‘No Second Guesses:’ Selfridge Pilots Share Story of Emergency Landing > 127th Wing > Article Display

----------


## OKA

Ещё :

Момент столкновения китайского палубного истребителя J-15 с птицами и аварийная посадка на аэродром: dambiev

----------


## OKA

"Как пишет Bruno Trevidic в статье «Airbus Helicopters dans l’expectative après un crash au Mali», опубликованной французским изданием «Les Echos», причина катастрофы боевого вертолета Tiger UHT армейской авиации ФРГ в Мали, которая случилось 26 июля 2017 года и в результате которого оба члена экипажа погибли, остается неизвестной.

А это бросает тень на производителя – компанию Airbus Helicopters, чей вертолет в гражданском исполнении [Н225 Super Puma] в прошлом году разбился в Норвегии. В ожидании результатов расследования гибели немецкого вертолета Австралия и Испания приостановили полеты вертолетов Tigre, в то время как ФРГ и Франция приняли решение ограничить их эксплуатацию только для экстренных вылетов в ходе их зарубежных операций в Африке.

На сегодняшний с уверенностью можно утверждать то факт, что вертолет, который совершал наблюдательный полет в интересах войск ООН, не был сбит. На основании первых выводов расследования, опубликованных немецкими СМИ, Tiger, летевший в паре с другим вертолетом, летел по прямой со скоростью 230 км/ч на высоте 500 м, когда внезапно он клюнул носом, и спустя несколько секунд разбился. Так показал пилот второго вертолета.

От силы удара вертолет полностью разбился, что усложняет задачу следователям. Однако, согласно показаниям летчика второго вертолета Tiger, в ходе падения от несущего винта вертолета стали отлетать куски лопастей. Эта деталь заставляет вспомнить подробности катастрофы вертолета Airbus Helicopters H225 в Норвегии, у которого в полете разрушился несущий винт (редуктор -bmpd).

В Airbus Helicopters заявляют, что не могут комментировать ведущееся расследование. Производитель ограничился выпуском в начале августа формального предупреждения всем эксплуатантам вертолета Tigre относительно наличия потенциального риска «в отсутствие информации по ходу расследования, но мы обязаны предупредить наших клиентов в случае летного происшествия». При этом в компании отказались давать какие-либо объяснения о катастрофе.

Согласно источники знакомому с ситуацией, Tiger и H225 слишком отличаются с технической точки зрения, чтобы найти между этими случаями малейшую связь. Что касается потери элементов лопастей, то это может быть следствием, а не причиной падения машины. К тому же, возможная техническая проблема может быть связана с ненадлежащим обслуживанием, что снимает ответственность с вертолета. Тем более, что с момента начала эксплуатации в 2007 году, заказчикам было поставлено 135 вертолетов Tiger, и ни с одним из них не было смертельных случаев.

Возможные последствия в Австралии

Это происшествие является новым тяжелым ударом для Airbus Helicopters. Кроме потенциальных расходов на доработку вертолетов в том случае, если будут обнаружены недостатки, европейский производитель может «пролететь» мимо возможного контракта на модернизацию 22 вертолетов Tiger вооруженных сил Австралии, которые и так подвергаются суровой критике в прессе из-за высокой стоимости эксплуатации. В правительственном отчете от 2016 года предполагается приступить к их выводу из эксплуатации начиная с 2020 года.

… и для французской армии

Для французской армии, которая использует шесть вертолетов Tiger в своих операциях в Мали и Центральной Африке, данная неопределенность может еще больше усложнить и так непростую ситуацию. Из 150 вертолетов французской армейской авиации, которые теоретически могут считаться боеготовыми (из которых 62 Tiger), только 100 находятся в исправном состоянии. Об этом сообщил начальник штаба сухопутных войск Франции генерал Жан-Пьер Боссе (Jean-Pierre Bosser). И если в ходе заморских операций дефицита в исправных вертолетах не наблюдается, то части, дислоцированные во Франции, всегда испытывают серьезную нехватку вертолетов для обучения и подготовки летчиков. И это несмотря на усилия Airbus Helicopters по ускорению темпов возвращения в строй вертолетов и поставок новых машин сухопутным войскам Франции."

Причины крушения вертолета Tiger UHT Бундесвера в Мали до сих пор неизвестны - bmpd


"Как сообщает ресурс «opex360.com» в материале «Mali: Un hélicoptère d’attaque allemand s’est écrasé au nord de Gao», согласно заявлению пресс-секретаря Миссии ООН по стабилизации в Мали (MINUSMA), 26 июля 2017 года в Мали разбился боевой вертолет Airbus Helicopter Tiger UHT армейской авиации Германии. Инцидент произошел в регионе Гао.


Пара немецких боевых вертолетов Airbus Helicopters Tigеr UHT в Гао (Мали), март 2017 года (с) MarcTessensohn / министерство обороны ФРГ

На момент выхода публикации оставалась неизвестной судьба экипажа (летчика и оператора), а также причина падения. Известно, что к месту падения вертолета был направлен поисково-спасательный отряд. Это происшествие случилось спустя несколько дней после визита в Мали министра обороны ФРГ Урсулы фон дер Лейен.

В январе 2017 года немецкое правительство приняло решение укрепить свой контингент в рамках операции MINUSMA, доведя численность военнослужащих до 1000 человек. Это усиление позволило разместить в Гао четыре многоцелевых вертолета NH90 TTH и четыре вертолета Tiger UHT.

Это уже не первый случай, когда в Мали теряется боевой вертолет. В марте 2015 года там разбился голландский вертолет Boeing AH-64D Apache, причем в том же регионе Гао. Экипаж из двух человек погиб.

Всего армейской авиации ФРГ должны быть поставлены 68 вертолетов Tiger UHT, однако только 40 из них планируется единовременно поддерживать "в линии" в составе 36-го боевого вертолетного полка (Kampfhubschrauberregiment 36 (KHR 36) „Kurhessen“ во Фрицларе. К началу 2017 года армейская авиация ФРГ получила 43 серийные машины. Крушение вертолета в Мали стало второй потерей германского Tiger UHT в строевой эксплуатации - ранее один вертолет был потерян в аварии 4 марта 2013 года близ Этталя в Германии."



В Мали разбился немецкий боевой вертолет Airbus Helicopter Tiger UHT - bmpd

----------


## Avia M

Да уж... Печально. 
https://iz.ru/640575/2017-09-02/nazv...u-v-podmoskove

----------


## OKA

> Да уж... Печально. 
> https://iz.ru/640575/2017-09-02/nazv...u-v-podmoskove





"Самолет Ан-2 разбился в Балашихе во время авиашоу, выполняя показательный полет. Об этом ТАСС сообщили в экстренных службах.

"Самолет на низкой высоте выполнял показательный полет. Пилот не справился с управлением, в результате Ан-2 упал. Два человека, находившиеся на борту, погибли", - сказал источник.

При ударе о землю самолет загорелся. 

Как сообщил руководитель полетов авиашоу в подмосковной Балашихе Виктор Косухин, самолет разбился, выполняя фигуру высшего пилотажа.

"Самолет Ан-2 упал при выполнении фигуры высшего пилотажа, погибли два пилота", - сказал Косухин, добавив, что ведется расследование причин произошедшего.

При этом в экстренных службах ТАСС сообщили, что основная версия крушения Ан-2 - ошибка экипажа при выполнении фигуры высшего пилотажа. "Пилоты показывали фигуры высшего пилотажа. При выполнении мертвой петли, возможно, была допущена ошибка, пилот не справился с управлением, и самолет упал", - сказал источник.

Как сообщили в пресс-службе ГУ МВД России по Московской области, "самолет упал в поле, жертв и разрушений на земле нет, никто из зрителей не пострадал". 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjIzWvQQTQo

На земле жертв и разрушений нет. Авиашоу проводилось на аэродроме Черное ДОСААФ. Показательные выступления были приурочены к 70-летию Ан-2."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

В Балашихе во время показательных полетов упал самолет Ан-2 - Происшествия - ТАСС

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Ан-2 упал


Дмитрий Сухарев и Борис Тылевич.
   
https://russianplanes.net

----------


## OKA

"Пилот ВВС Бельгии, предположительно, выбросился из кабины вертолета во время показательных выступлений. Об этом сообщает телерадиокомпания RTL.

Инцидент произошел во время дня открытых дверей в инженерном батальоне, расположенном в коммуне Амэ провинции Льеж. Сообщается, что пилот вертолета Agusta A-109 после выброски десанта покинул кабину без парашюта над лесом на высоте более километра. Второй пилот сумел посадить боевую машину.

Предположительно, причиной такого поступка опытного пилота стал бракоразводный процесс. У него осталась маленькая дочь.

Тело пилота пока не найдено. Расследованием инцидента занялся прокурор Льежа..."

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/09/03/pryzhok/

----------


## OKA

"В августе этого года прототип американского скоростного вертолёта S-97 Raider попал в аварию. Вчера, 12 сентября, портал defensenews.com сообщил о том, что компания Sikorsky раскрыла детали этого инцидента, а также рассказала о дальнейшем развитии программы Future Vertical Lift (FVL).


Снимок с места аварии S-97 Raider wptv.com

Авария произошла 2 августа в лётном центре компании Sikorsky Development, расположенном на аэродроме Уэст-Палм-Бич (штат Флорида). Прототип отрабатывал зависание в рамках испытательного полёта, но в определённый момент пилотам пришлось совершить жёсткую посадку. Изначально сообщалось о том, что двое пилотов, находившихся в машине, не пострадали. Кроме того, на фото, снятом с другого вертолёта, совершавшего облёт места аварии, был запечатлён S-97 Raider без видимых повреждений.

По словам Криса ван Бюйтена, вице-президента компании Sikorsky по технологиям и инновациям, во время жёсткой посадки вертолёт получил «значительный урон», а оба пилота отделались лёгкими травмами, смогли заглушить двигатель и самостоятельно покинуть машину. Повреждённый прототип, налетавший 20 часов и прошедший 100 наземных тестирований, сейчас восстанавливается и в следующем году продолжит прохождение испытаний.

Изначально среди вероятных причин аварии называлась нестандартная соосная схема основного винта, но в ходе расследования эта версия не подтвердилась. «Причиной аварии является сложная система взаимодействия между землей, шасси, системой управления полётом и взаимосвязью пилотов», — заявил Крис ван Бюйтен.
Испытания вертолёта S-97 Raider

В компании Sikorsky указывают, что системы вертолёта сработали неправильно, и вместо мягкого приземления произошло падение машины с двухметровой высоты. Разработчики называют проблему программной и заявляют о том, что уже работают над её устранением. При этом компания Sikorsky утверждает, что первая авария продемонстрировала отличную работу шасси, высокую безопасность кресел пилотов и топливной системы.

Вертолёт S-97 Raider — перспективная разработка, которая создаётся для американской армии в рамках программы Future Vertical Lift (FVL). Благодаря соосной схеме основного и наличию толкающего винта эта машина может развивать скорость свыше 400 км/ч и преодолевать расстояния более 600 км. Для сравнения: максимальная скорость лёгкого многоцелевого вертолёта Bell OH-58 Kiowa составляет 222 км/ч. Испытания «Рейдера» имеют большое значение для вертолётостроения, поскольку речь идёт о принципиально новой машине, обладающей уникальными боевыми возможностями и скоростными характеристиками."

S-97 Raider: продолжение следует | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

Ролик про испытания :




Красивая тачанка, надо заметить))




"Американский военный самолет, разбившийся 5 сентября в Неваде, мог быть российским МиГ-29 или Су-27. Как сообщает Aviation Week со ссылкой на источник в Военно-воздушных силах США, истребитель входил в состав секретной эскадрильи Red Hats, что в переводе с английского означает "Красные шапки".

На то, что самолет был российского производства, указывает и тот факт, что Пентагон до сих пор не раскрывает подробности катастрофы, в результате которой погиб командир эскадрильи ВВС США подполковник Эрик Шульц.

В пресс-релизе лишь сказано, что летчик служил в 53-й испытательной группе ВВС США. И в тот день совершал тренировочный полет в ста милях от авиабазы "Неллис". На ее сайте до сих пор висит анонс упражнения для летчиков "Красный флаг", который можно проще описать, как воздушный бой с предполагаемым противником.

По данным Aviation Week, на базе есть целый ряд истребителей российского производства. Среди них МиГ-29, Су-27 и, возможно, даже новый Су-30, который мог попасть в Штаты от союзников - Индонезии и Вьетнама (те, естественно, купили их непосредственно у России). В последнее время американские военные уделяют российским истребителям повышенное внимание, так как летчики обеих стран уже сталкивались в небе Сирии, хотя инцидентов удалось избежать. Беспокоит ВВС США и участившиеся перехваты самолетов НАТО в небе Балтики.

Как рассказал "Утру" главный редактор журнала "Национальная оборона" Игорь Коротченко, в США давно существуют эскадрильи, которые имитируют противника. Они состоят из самолетов российского производства, которые американцы закупили после распада СССР на постсоветском пространстве - на Украине, в Молдавии. С помощью этих машин американских пилотов натаскивают на воздушные схватки с русскими. В январе этого года американские СМИ обошли снимки маневров Су-27 и F-16. Самолеты пролетали на небольшом расстоянии друг от друга, заходили друг другу в хвост, имитируя воздушный бой, - очень полезная практика.

Российские летчики, по словам Коротченко, такого себе позволить не могут. Парка американских истребителей в ВСК РФ просто не существует. Либо это очень большая военная тайна.

Конечно, пилоты выполняли ознакомительные полеты на F-15 и F-18 во время зарубежных визитов. И даже брали на себя управление. Но на двухместных машинах под контролем заокеанских коллег. Поэтому определенное преимущество у американских летчиков есть. Другой вопрос, что иметь дело янки придется и с новейшими российскими Су-35С и МиГ-31, которые в "тренировочной эскадрилье" вряд ли найдутся.

Андрей ШЕРЫХАНОВ  18:46, 13.09.2017 "

https://utro.ru/articles/2017/09/13/1339892.shtml



"Подполковник ВВС США Эрик "Док" Шульц, погибший в авиационной катастрофе в районе авиабазы Неллис 05.09.2017 (с) ВВС США"

https://twower.livejournal.com/2146392.html

----------


## Fencer

Бомбардировщик Ту-22М3 выкатился со взлетной полосы в Калужской области
Фотографии https://aviaforum.ru/threads/avarija-tu-22m3.44708/

----------


## OKA

> Под Борисоглебском разбился учебно-боевой Як-130
> 
> МОСКВА, 16 сен — РИА Новости. Учебно-боевой самолет Як-130 потерпел аварию вблизи аэродрома в Борисоглебске, сообщило Минобороны.
> 
> ЧП произошло во время учебно-тренировочного полета. Экипажу удалось увести самолет от близлежащих построек и благополучно катапультироваться.
> 
> "Оба пилота после приземления сразу вышли на связь, их жизни и здоровью ничего не угрожает. Для эвакуации пилотов в район аварии направлена поисково-спасательная группа", — сообщили в ведомстве.
> 
> В Минобороны добавили, что для расследования причины падения самолета на место происшествия направится комиссия по безопасности полетов Вооруженных сил, которая сейчас готовится вылететь с аэродрома Чкаловский. 
> ...


"...По данным источника ТАСС в экстренных службах региона, пилоты отказались от помощи медиков.

"Разрушений на земле нет. Находившиеся в самолете отказались от медицинской помощи", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Он уточнил, что упавший самолет принадлежит воронежскому летному училищу."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Пилотов упавшего под Борисоглебском Як-130 эвакуировали на аэродром базирования - Происшествия - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

> "49 белый"?
> 
> 
> https://vk.com/wall-112510789_366276


Б/н 49 .



"Осведомлённый источник авиационной базы ВКС РФ "Борисоглебск" подтвердил факт крушения учебно-боевого самолёта Як-130. По сообщению источника, самолётом управлял курсант 5-го курса Иван Клименко. Учебно-тренировочный полёт был плановым. В кабине помимо курсанта находился и опытный офицер-инструктор. По последним данным, его воинское звание - майор. Называется имя инструктора - Сергей Заволока.

Самолёт начал стремительно терять высоту в небе над северной частью Волгоградской области. К счастью, курсант филиала Военно-воздушной академии вместе с лётчиком-инструктором вовремя успели катапультироваться. Иван Клименко и Сергей Заволока отправлены в военный госпиталь Борисоглебска в шоковом состоянии. По последним данным, каких-либо серьёзных повреждений пилотировавшие самолёт лётчики не получили.

На месте крушения (а это поле подсолнечника) работали пожарные бригады Борисоглебского гарнизона. Горящие обломки Як-130 были потушены примерно в 14:55 (мск).

Подтверждается рабочая версия о том, что причиной крушения стали неполадки в двигателе самолёта. Ранее лётчики Борисоглебской авиабазы неоднократно высказывали нарекания по отношению к техническим аспектам самолёта Як-130. "

https://topwar.ru/125166-nekotorye-p...oglebskom.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

"Учебный самолет Л-39 потерпел крушение в Хмельницкой области, два члена экипажа погибли.

"Учебный самолет Л-39 разбился в Красиловском районе, это были плановые полеты", - сказали ТАСС в областном управлении службы по чрезвычайным ситуациям. - На место выехали спасатели и медики".

Одновременно пресс-секретарь Воздушных сил Украины Роман Юрчило подтвердил, что "во время плановых полетов произошел авиационный инцидент - упал учебно-тренировочный самолет Л-39, погибли два человека". 

Ранее агентство УНИАН со ссылкой на представителя Хмельницкой областной государственной администрации сообщило, что в районе города Хмельницкий упал военный самолет.

"Сегодня примерно 20 - 30 км от Хмельницкого в районе поворота на город Красилов упал военный самолет", - говорится в сообщении."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

На Украине разбился учебно-тренировочный самолет, есть жертвы - Происшествия - ТАСС


Дополнение :

"Пресс-центр командования воздушных сил ВСУ на своей странице в Facebook сообщил о гибели двух пилотов.



«Сегодня, 29 сентября, в 12: 21 во время выполнения учебного полета потеряна связь с самолетом L-39 в районе населенного пункта Староконстантинов. В результате авиационной катастрофы двое пилотов погибли. Это учебные полеты авиации, которые проводились сегодня в соответствии с планом мероприятий летной выучки. Такие полеты проходят почти ежедневно. На место происшествия выехала комиссия командования Воздушных сил, также там работают спасательные службы и правоохранительные органы», - сообщил начальник пресс-центра командования Воздушных сил ВСУ Роман Юрчило.

Как сообщалось, учебно-боевой самолет L-39 упал примерно в 20-30 км от Хмельницкого в районе поворота на город Красилов у села Берегели Красиловского района. На место происшествия выехали спасатели, а также руководство воинской части, базирующейся в Староконстантинове Хмельницкой области.

Напомним, что в Староконстантинове дислоцируется 7-ая бригада тактической авиации имени Петра Франко, на вооружении которой находятся самолеты Су-24М, Су-24МР и L-39."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1055833.html

"Экипаж разбившегося "Альбатроса":
Летчик-инструктор - подполковник Сергей Бородаченко (зам.комэска)
Летчик - старший лейтенант Михаил Ткаченко (старший штурман)
Судя по разбросу обломков, что-то цапнули на предельно-малой высоте."

http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/topic49395-9.html


"Видео с места катастрофы L-39 7-ой БрТА в районе Староконстантинова Хмельницкой области 








Красным отмечены части самолета и собственно место крушения. "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1058275.html


"Загадки во тьме" :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_q6AFhzjQTo

Пытались сесть на трассу, м.б.

----------


## OKA

"В Нджамене (Чад) на взлете загорелся французский "Мираж"-2000N, оба пилота успели катапультироваться с легкими травмами..."



https://afirsov.livejournal.com/260838.html


"На северо-западе Ирана разбился армейский вертолет Bell-214A

Как сообщают иранские СМИ, вертолет совершал 28 сентября после ремонта испытательный полет в районе г.Урмия (провинция Западный Азербайджан). В результате технической неисправности вертолет потерпел крушение, погиб инженер, а два члена экипажа получили ранения.
PressTV-One killed as Iranian army chopper crashes
سقوط یک فروند هلی کوپتر 214 ارتش - ارومیه "

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/664376.html

----------


## OKA

"Министр обороны республики Конго Криспин Атама Табе заявил, что в авиакатастрофе военного самолета Ан-12 погибли 12 членов экипажа", – говорится в сообщении на сайте телеканала в субботу вечером.

В информации подчеркивается, что местное издание Actualite.cd заявляет, что среди погибших могли быть трое украинцев.

По словам очевидца трагедии, самолет, следовавший в Букаву, загорелся и упал вскоре после взлета из аэропорта Нджили неподалеку от Киншасы.

Примечание: в ВВС ДРК имеется два самолета Ан-12 с этим ботовым номером  - 9T-TCH."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1062360.html

----------


## OKA

"Самолет Ан-32 военно-морских сил Перу врезался в базу национальной полиции в аэропорту города Масамари, сообщило издание El Comercio. 

https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/915653461475233793

Инцидент произошел в среду около 11:00 по местному времени в регионе Хунин. 

Сообщается, что на борту воздушного судна находились военнослужащие, которые в результате инцидента, как и полицейские базы, не пострадали.

По предварительным данным, причиной столкновения Ан-32 со зданиями стал отказ тормозной системы самолета во время посадки, из-за чего он выкатился со взлетно-посадочной полосы.

По информации издания, самолет разрушил несколько небольших построек на территории базы. Ан-32 при столкновении получил механические повреждения."

Читать дальше: https://sputnik.by/incidents/2017100...zu-v-peru.html

  

Все :

http://www.expreso.com.pe/actualidad...a-comandancia/

----------


## Avia M

МАДРИД, 12 окт — РИА Новости. Истребитель Eurofighter разбился на авиабазе Льянос (провинция Альбасете, юго-восток Испании) после парада по случаю Национального праздника Испании

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20171012/1506694840.html

----------


## OKA

> Что-то у испанцев посыпалось :(((
> 
> Самолет F-18 ВВС Испании потерпел крушение на окраине столицы страны Мадрида, летчик погиб, сообщает сайт Министерства обороны страны.
> 
> ЧП произошло во вторник утром, 17 октября, на авиабазе "Торрехон-де-Ардос". Авария произошла во время взлета "из-за потери мощности". Пилот не успел катапультироваться. Сообщается, что погибшему летчику было 26 лет, он имел звание лейтенанта ВВС.
> 
> Причины, по которым он не смог благополучно поднять самолет в воздух, пока неизвестны. В сообщении Минобороны инцидент назван "несчастным случаем". Также в нем сказано, что более точные причины ЧП определит специальная техническая комиссия.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Defensagob/statu...2airspain.html


Видео :

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-s...-idUSKBN1CM153

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrY-6xgY0Wc




 

"..The pilot was later named by the defence ministry as lieutenant Fernando Perez Serrano."



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017...f-near-madrid/

https://elpais.com/elpais/2017/10/17...35_464828.html






> МАДРИД, 12 окт — РИА Новости. Истребитель Eurofighter разбился на авиабазе Льянос (провинция Альбасете, юго-восток Испании) после парада по случаю Национального праздника Испании
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20171012/1506694840.html


Медиа :

https://elpais.com/elpais/2017/10/12...6.html?rel=mas

----------


## OKA

"Истребитель ВВС Японии F-4 загорелся в среду при попытке взлета на авиабазе Хякури в префектуре Ибараки на северо-востоке главного острова страны Хонсю. Как сообщил телеканал NHK, два пилота самолета спаслись, они отделались незначительными ушибами.
Пожар вспыхнул после того, как у разгонявшегося на взлет истребителя подломилось одно из колес шасси. Пламя удалось потушить только через 20 минут.
На прошлой неделе на острове Окинава после жесткой аварийной посадки полностью сгорел тяжелый вертолет морской пехоты США CH-53. Авария произошла всего в 300 м от жилых домов. В среду американское командование возобновило полеты этих вертолетов, несмотря на протесты центральных и местных японских властей."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

СМИ: в Японии при попытке взлета загорелся истребитель ВВС - Происшествия - ТАСС

Про CH-53 :

https://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/en/news/20171017_31/

https://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/en/news/20171018_25/

Что-то кучно пошли :

https://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/en/news/20171017_33/



Много роликов с японскими милитаристскими аэропланами )) :

https://www.youtube.com/user/takabo1e8/videos

С "Фантомами" много)) Какой-то из них кирдык))

----------


## OKA

"В Китае разбился JL-9.  Оба пилота катапультировались..."



https://afirsov.livejournal.com/266880.html

   




Crash d'un JL-9 de l'armée de l'air chinoise | East Pendulum

----------


## Avia M

Толи ещё будет...

Шесть посетителей шоу роботехники в городе Огаки, Япония, получили ранения после того, как четырехкилограммовый дрон потерял управление и врезался в толпу.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20171109/1508443109.html

----------


## OKA

"Истребитель Су-22 ВВС Ирана потерпел крушение в субботу во время боевых учений в южной провинции Фарс. Об этом сообщило Fars News Agency.
Инцидент произошел в 08:00 по местному времени (07:30 мск), о причинах падения самолета ВВС Корпуса "стражей исламской революции" (КСИР, элитные части ВС Ирана), данных нет.
По имеющейся информации, пилот погиб."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

СМИ: истребитель Су-22 ВВС Ирана потерпел крушение на юге страны, пилот погиб - Международная панорама - ТАСС


"Выполняя тренировочный полет сегодня около города Сервестан в провинции Фарс разбился истребитель-бомбардировщик Су-22М4 Аэрокосмических сил Корпуса стражей исламской революции Ирана. Пилот погиб.

 
https://www.mehrnews.com/news/414058...سروستان

Это первая катастрофа Су-22 в Иране. Напомню, что это бывшие иракские машины, перелетевшие в Иран в 1991 г., где они и простояли более двадцати лет. В последние годы на фоне все более острой нехватки боевых самолетов и невозможностью их приобрести из-за санкций ООН, в Иране занялись их восстановлением и первые машины после ремонта поступили на вооружение АКС КСИР."

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/676681.html

https://iran.liveuamap.com/en/2017/1...ear-shiraz-the

----------


## OKA

В Ираке разбился Ми-17. Экипаж и находившиеся на борту погибли.

Iraqi army helicopter crash kills seven, military says | Reuters

----------


## lindr

> "Истребитель Су-22 ВВС Ирана потерпел крушение в субботу во время боевых учений в южной провинции Фарс. Об этом сообщило Fars News Agency.


Один из этих.

----------


## OKA

> Один из этих.


Или этих :



"Судя по номеру 15-2472 из той же первой партии отремонтированных бывших иракских машин, что поступили на вооружение Аэрокосмических сил КСИР. "

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/522706.html

Или этих :

https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/media/...A8%D8%A7%D8%B3

----------


## lindr

> Или этих :


Та же четверка самолетов с другого ракурса. Их всего 4 на этой базе.

----------


## OKA

> Та же четверка самолетов с другого ракурса. Их всего 4 на этой базе.


Ну здесь пишут , что их там (в Иране) много)) :

"Насколько знаю в Иран из Ирака перелетело в 1991 г. 40 Су-22 и 4 Су-20."

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.co...41746#t7041746

КСИР вряд ли будет отчитываться на каких базах какие  номера стоят в данный момент.


https://www.jetphotos.com/airline/Ir...utionary+Guard

----------


## lindr

> Насколько знаю в Иран из Ирака перелетело в 1991 г. 40 Су-22 и 4 Су-20


Летают из них очень немного.

----------


## sovietjet

> Та же четверка самолетов с другого ракурса. Их всего 4 на этой базе.


есть статья об иранских Су-22 в текущем выпуске журнала "Combat Aircraft"

----------


## OKA

> Летают из них очень немного.


Пмшут 10 в Сирию отправляли :

https://www.strategypage.com/htmw/htairfo/20150401.aspx

Ещё иранский борт 

IRIAF Sukhoi Su-22UM-4K, serial 3-6957


 

http://www.uskowioniran.com/2014/02/...iraz-tfb7.html

----------


## Avia M

Самолет ВМС США упал в воду в Филиппинском море к юго-востоку от японской Окинавы, сообщается на сайте командования базирующегося в Тихом океане Седьмого флота США. На борту самолета находились 11 человек. Причина аварии неизвестна, проводится поисково-спасательная операция.

Самолет был на пути к авианосцу США «Рональд Рейган», который сейчас находится в Филиппинском море. По данным NHK, 8 из 11 человек спасены.

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3474651

----------


## OKA

> "Истребитель Су-22 ВВС Ирана потерпел крушение в субботу во время боевых учений в южной провинции Фарс. Об этом сообщило Fars News Agency.
> Инцидент произошел в 08:00 по местному времени (07:30 мск), о причинах падения самолета ВВС Корпуса "стражей исламской революции" (КСИР, элитные части ВС Ирана), данных нет.
> По имеющейся информации, пилот погиб."
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> 
> СМИ: истребитель Су-22 ВВС Ирана потерпел крушение на юге страны, пилот погиб - Международная панорама - ТАСС
> 
> 
> ...




" Катастрофа Су-22М4 бортовой номер 60, сер. номер 33-08, Авиации КСИР 11 ноября 2017 г.

Капитан Айюб Таммадон Сарвестани (Ayyub Tammadon Sarvestani) погиб в авиакатастрофе истребителя-бомбардировщика Су-22М4 бортовой номер 60, сер. номер 33-08, выпущенный в 1987 г., Авиации Корпуса Стражей Исламской Революции разбился в Сарвестан, Шираз 11 ноября 2017 г. "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1352413.html

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> " Катастрофа Су-22М4 бортовой номер 60, сер. номер 33-08, Авиации КСИР 11 ноября 2017 г.
> 
> Капитан Айюб Таммадон Сарвестани (Ayyub Tammadon Sarvestani) погиб в авиакатастрофе истребителя-бомбардировщика Су-22М4 бортовой номер 60, сер. номер 33-08, выпущенный в 1987 г., Авиации Корпуса Стражей Исламской Революции разбился в Сарвестан, Шираз 11 ноября 2017 г. "
> 
> https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1352413.html


Hi,

If it was serial '60', than it was NOT a Su-22M4.
Check the video. Serial '60' is a Su-22 dual aircraft.

The following Iraqi AF Su-22UM/UM3/UM3K aircraft flew to Iran in 1991;
Su-22UM/UM3 (R-29)	22501
Su-22UM/UM3 (R-29)	22505
Su-22UM/UM3 (R-29)	22507
Su-22UM/UM3 (R-29)	22509
Su-22UM/UM3 (R-29)	22513
Su-22UM/UM3 (R-29)	22515
Su-22UM/UM3 (R-29)	22521
Su-22UM3K (AL-21)	22530
Su-22UM3K (AL-21)	22531
Su-22UM3K (AL-21)	22532
Su-22UM3K (AL-21)	22533 (damaged by Iranian air defenses, but the pilot managed a safe landing)
Su-22UM3K (AL-21)	22538
Su-22UM3K (AL-21)	22539


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## OKA

> *Истребитель ВВС Польши пропал с радаров*
> 
> Истребитель ВВС Польши МиГ-29 вечером 18 декабря пропал с радаров.
> Как передаёт РИА Новости со ссылкой на радиостанцию RMF FM, самолёт должен был приземлиться на военном аэродроме в Минске-Мазовецком.
> Однако истребитель в пункт назначения не прибыл.
> При этом отмечается, что связь с пилотом была потеряна, когда он выполнял маневр для совершения посадки.
> В настоящее время ведутся поиски самолёта и пилота. Другие подробности случившегося пока не сообщаются.
> 
> Новости дня: Истребитель ВВС Польши пропал с радаров - Свободная Пресса - Новости сегодня, 18 декабря 2017 Фото


https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1392277.html

https://twitter.com/tvp_info/status/942854623265804289

http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/kraj/katas...ckiego/r2cew6c

----------


## OKA

> сегодня прошла дополнительная информация по этой аварии. Министр обороны Польши Антони Мачеревич в эфире польского телевидения заявил что "Самолет (МиГ-29) ... сломал ... десятки деревьев, ... остается визуально целым, крылья не оторваны, пилот в хорошем состоянии: серьезно повреждена нога, но жизни и здоровью его ничего не угрожает" .
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20171222/1511470739.html
> 
> P.S. : Скорее всего при заходе на посадку лётчик принял решение не катапультироваться из неисправной машины, а посадить её на ближайшую пригодную площадку, благо полёты проходили на его родном аэродроме и он должен был хорошо ориентироваться на местности, но видимо не дотянул.



Если знал местность, то при посадке на лес наверное катапультировался бы...

Сначала пишут , что пилот катапультировался :

 

Все фото :

Mińsk Mazowiecki. Katastrofa wojskowego myśliwca MIG-29 - zdjęcie 2

После пишут, что есть вопросы :

https://www.fakt.pl/wydarzenia/polit...al-sie/h1q9t30


"..До сих пор не имеет однозначных сведений, как пилот покинул самолет. В начале утверждалось, что имел он катапультироваться. Сейчас эта версия уже не является такой очевидной.

Как сообщил Антони Macierewicz, аварии истребителя МИГ-29, занимается Комиссия по расследованию Авиационных Происшествий и гражданской Авиации Государственного."

https://www.fakt.pl/wydarzenia/polsk...kandal/vkn38ev


Фото :



Mińsk Mazowiecki. Katastrofa wojskowego myśliwca MIG-29



https://www.tvn24.pl/wiadomosci-z-kr...i,800304.html#

----------


## OKA

"Два учебно-боевых самолета Як-130 ВВС Бангладеш потерпели крушение в среду, 27 декабря, столкнувшись в воздухе в округе Кокс-Базар на юго-востоке страны. Об этом сообщает Prothom-alo со ссылкой на заявление командования.

Четверым летчикам — экипажам обеих машин — удалось катапультироваться. Они госпитализированы. По сведениям издания Manab Zamin, в результате падения обломков самолетов на землю, ранения получили двое подростков 12 и 15 лет.

По словам представителей ВВС, авария произошла при выполнении тренировочного полета..."

https://m.lenta.ru/news/2017/12/27/dvasamoletabah/



http://defence-blog.com/news/two-yak...collision.html

----------


## CRC

Индийский МиГ-29К потерпел аварию на взлетно-посадочной полосе во время взлета  https://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/wiki.php?id=203719

----------


## OKA

> Индийский МиГ-29К потерпел аварию на взлетно-посадочной полосе во время взлета  https://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/wiki.php?id=203719


"В индийском Гоа при взлете с военно-морской авиабазы Даболим потерпел крушение МиГ-29К. Летчик катапультировался. По ссылке есть видео."

Лётные происшествия и катастрофы в 2018 году

https://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/wiki.php?id=203719




Вместо удалённого ролика...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> "В индийском Гоа при взлете с военно-морской авиабазы Даболим потерпел крушение МиГ-29К. Летчик катапультировался. По ссылке есть видео."
> 
> Лётные происшествия и катастрофы в 2018 году
> 
> https://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/wiki.php?id=203719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Здоровая кынкуренцыя...


Походу выкатился

----------


## Polikarpoff

Я что-то это место на карте не могу опознать, нет там так близко к забору такого количества домов.

----------


## Polikarpoff

блин, походу вообще мимо полосы садился

----------


## AndyK

Похоже без передней ноги, вот и садился на грунт...

----------


## Polikarpoff

пересмотрел несколько местоположение, получается вот так:

----------


## Avia M

Ледяной ветер обжигал разгоряченное лицо летчика, однако старший лейтенант Александр Вайраченко не замечал этого. Он переживал перипетии только что закончившегося полета, который стал для него серьезным экзаменом. Переживал, к счастью, уже на земле ...                                                       Все начиналось как обычно: предполетная подготовка, тренаж в кабине. И вот взвились над аэродромом зеленые ракеты, известившие о начале полетов. Военному летчику 2-гокласса старшему лейтенанту Вайраченко предстояло выполнить задание в зоне. В общем-то оно особой сложности не представляло, однако не зря летчики говорят, что второй полет по кругу не похож на первый....Самолет, повинуясь воле летчика, выписывал в небе фигуры высшего пилотажа. Выполняя один из маневров, предусмотренных ' заданием, Александр выключил форсаж— необходимо было уменьшить обороты двигателя. Рука привычно двинула ручку управления двигателем (РУД) на себя, однако та не поддалась. Усилие, еще о дно ...Но ручка словно прикипела в положении «максимал». На командный пункт поступил доклад о случившемся. Офицер боевого управления передал тревожную информацию руководителю полетов подполковнику В. Коршунову. Опытный авиатор понял, чем может закончиться полет в возникшей ситуации: ведь двигатель «заклинило» на максимальных оборотах, скорость высокая и Заход на посадку невозможен. РП связался с летчиком, успокоил его и обнадежил в том, что выход будет найден. Прекрасно' зная эксплуатационные особенности самолета, подполковник Коршунов посоветовал Вайраченко принудительно отключить один из насосов подачи топлива в двигатель. Но и эта мера ощутимых результатов не дала. Как быть? Этот вопрос, словно дамоклов меч, повис в тишине командно-диспетчерского пункта. Можно, конечно, увести летчика в безопасную зону и приказать ему катапультироваться, но в этом случае самолет превратился бы в груду металла. Опыт подсказывал руководителю полетов, что выход из неприятной ситуации все же есть. Он вспомнил случай, когда в подобном положении оказался лейтенант(ныне кавалер ордена «За службу Родине в Вооружённых Силах СССР» III степени)Виктор Мех. Тогда летчику удалось посадить самолет с выключенным двигателем... Решение созрело мгновенно, а память уже воспроизводила все нюансы того полета.— Будем садиться с выключенным двигателем! — услышал Александр в наушниках спокойный голос РП. Он сразу понял его замысел. Теперь главное — рассчитать дальность, на которой следовало это сделать. Александр знал, что в подобной ситуации его сослуживец выключил двигатель в трех километрах от ВПП. Снова заход, разворот на посадочный курс, выход на глиссаду. Курс, высота — все согласно расчету. По команде РП на удалении три километра Вайраченко перекрыл кран подачи топлива. И сразу в кабине воцарилась звенящая, давящая тишина, непривычная для уха летчика. Александр не замечал этого: ведь основной его задачей было теперь удержать самолет в створе взлетно-посадочной полосы. Казалось, еще мгновение — и шасси коснется спасительной бетонки. Однако небо никак не хотело заканчивать этот и без того оказавшийся сложным экзамен. Самолет приземлился на снег, не долетев нескольких десятков метров до полосы. Не хватило скорости. Той самой скорости, которой совсем недавно было в избытке. Но и это испытание Александр Вайраченко выдержал с честью. Ему удалось удержать направление пробега, и самолет остановился уже на ВПП, получив незначительные повреждения передней стойки шасси и носовой части фюзеляжа. Так, благодаря мастерству и мужеству летчика, опыту и оперативности руководителя полетов никто не пострадал, была спасена дорогостоящая боевая техника. Летчик выдержал испытание небом.

АиК №10 1992.

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

"В Китае разбился ВПУ на базе транспортного самолета Y-8 "




Лётные происшествия и катастрофы в 2018 году - Страница 2


Доп. "29 января 2018 года в провинции Гуйчжоу на юге Китая во время выполнения  тренировочного полета потерпел крушение самолет ВВС НОАК  Shaanxi Y-8GX-3 (бортовой номер 30513). В настоящее время ведется поисково-спасательная операция. Причины авиакатастрофы пока неизвестны. О том, сколько человек находилось на борту самолета, информации пока нет.
Самолет Shaanxi Y-8GX-3 является лицензионным вариантом советского военно-транспортного самолета Ан-12. Эта модификация была впервые замечена на аэродроме CFTE в Сиане а августе 2004 г., как считается, после совершения им первого полета. Этот самолет применяется в качестве особого воздушного пункта управления, контроля, связи и разведки, обеспечивая улучшенное взаимодействие в ходе операции ВВС НОАК. На этом самолете установлена направленная назад антенна неустановленного назначения (возможно космической связи) и боковой обтекатель за крылом, который также может скрывать спутниковую антенну."



https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1071890.html

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Может кому-нибудь будет интересно.
Аэродром Гаровка-2. Много архивных фотографий крушений вертолётов этой в/ч, найденные "туристами" в штабе расформированной в/ч.







https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dimidrol-khb/album/218369

----------


## lindr

Фотографии без актов к сожалению малополезны.

----------


## OKA

"Как минимум пять человек погибли в результате крушения двух армейских вертолетов на юго-востоке Франции.



Les deux hélicoptères qui se sont crashés sont deux "Gazelle" appartenant à l'école de l'aviation légère de l'Armée de terre du Cannet des Maures

LIVE. Au moins quatre morts dans un crash impliquant deux hélicoptères de l'Armée à Cabasse - Var-Matin

По данным местного издания Var Matin, катастрофа произошла рано утром в пятницу у берега озера Каркес в Провансе. Причины и обстоятельства трагедии выясняются."

https://iz.ru/703434/2018-02-02/dva-...is-vo-frantcii

----------


## OKA

" Вертолет японских Сил самообороны AH-64 упал в понедельник на частный жилой дом в юго-западной префектуре Сага. Как сообщил журналистам министр обороны страны Ицунори Онодэра, оба находившихся на борту пилота погибли.

"Мы получили уведомление от полиции, что два находившихся на борту человека находятся в состоянии остановки сердца и легких (так в Японии называют клиническую смерть, диагностировать которую могут только врачи - прим. ТАСС). Мы приносим глубокие извинения за это происшествие", - приводит его слова телеканал NHK. Он также отметил, что AH-64 совершал учебный полет.
Инцидент произошел в одном из жилых районов города Кандзаки. В результате падения вертолета загорелся двухэтажный дом, в настоящее время огонь почти потушен. По данным полиции, в нем проживала семья из четырех человек, однако на момент инцидента внутри их не было.

При канцелярии премьер-министра Японии Синдзо Абэ создан кризисный штаб, который собирает информацию об этом происшествии. Также глава правительства распорядился временно приостановить полеты вертолетов AH-64 до выяснения причин случившегося. Всего на вооружении японских Сил самообороны имеется 12 таких машин."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

В Японии военный вертолет упал на жилой дом - Происшествия - ТАСС

----------


## Fencer

Источник Су-24 Катастрофы и аварии (4/4) [Форумы Balancer.Ru]

----------


## GThomson

> Источник Су-24 Катастрофы и аварии (4/4) [Форумы Balancer.Ru]


20 АРЗ, Пушкин?

----------


## Fencer

> 20 АРЗ, Пушкин?


Перезадал вопрос в первоисточнике...

----------


## stream

Су-24МР,  RF-95467_62, окт 2017
https://russianplanes.net/ID220802

----------


## stream

В Томской области при аварийной посадке вертолета погибли два человека, борт/механик и второй пилот

https://ria.ru/incidents/20180212/1514465187.html

Ми-8Т RA-22330, s/n:8548, а/к Ельцовка, 12.02.2018

----------


## OKA

> В Томской области при аварийной посадке вертолета погибли два человека, борт/механик и второй пилот
> 
> https://ria.ru/incidents/20180212/1514465187.html ...



Не военный...

Авиапредприятие Ельцовка ЗАО

" 12.02.2018 на удалении 100 км от а/п Стрежевой (Томская область) произошло авиационное происшествие с вертолетом Ми-8Т RA-22330 ЗАО «Авиапредприятие «Ельцовка». По имеющейся информации, на борту находились три члена экипажа и три пассажира. Два члена экипажа погибли, один член экипажа и три пассажира получили травмы. Воздушное судно сгорело.

В соответствии с российским воздушным законодательством Межгосударственный авиационный комитет сформировал комиссию по расследованию данного авиационного происшествия. Комиссия приступила к работе. "

Ми-8Т RA-22330 12.02.2018

https://russianplanes.net/f!b!t!a!c!...ra-22330!ser!n

----------


## OKA

" При заходе на посадку в сирийском городе Хмеймим разбился транспортный самолет Минобороны Ан-26. Это произошло около 15.00 мск, сообщает Минобороны. Погибли 32 человека – 26 пассажиров и шесть членов экипажа.

Самолет не долетел 500 м до взлетно-посадочной полосы. Он столкнулся с землей. Огневого воздействия не было, однако Минобороны будет изучать все возможные версии крушения. По предварительным данным, это могла быть техническая неисправность, добавляет ведомство...."

https://www.vedomosti.ru/politics/ar...6/752911-an-26




...

----------


## stream

Российский военный самолет Ан-26 разбился в Сирии.
Новости на Первом Канале
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOOF...10avC0EoSAavP-

----------


## stream

Пилоты не разминулись со склоном
В Чечне разбился вертолет с пограничниками

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3568759

----------


## OKA

> Пилоты не разминулись со склоном
> В Чечне разбился вертолет с пограничниками
> 
> https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3568759






...

----------


## OKA

> А есть примеры попаданий из РПГ в самолет на глиссаде на высоте 100 м? Я знаю только два случая попаданий по вертушкам (Абхазия-Грузия и Карабах), но там высота и скорость были существенно ниже.
> Вообще предполагать можно что угодно, вплоть до атаки ястреба. .


Разве где-то публиковали данные по высоте и скорости ? Фото катастрофы? 

Там наверняка круглосуточное видеонаблюдение может вестись всеми сторонами конфликта. И район подконтрольный правительству неизвестен.

Людоеды бы видео давно выложили- это их обычная тактика.

Предполагать можно всякое, не поспоришь...

Например предполагаемая высота и удаление сопоставимы :

----------


## OKA

https://www.military.com/daily-news/...s-florida.html

"Истребитель ВМС США F/A-18F Super Hornet потерпел крушение у берегов Флориды. Об этом сообщает Fox News со ссылкой на источник.

Инцидент произошел неподалеку от города Ки-Уэст. Сообщается, что оба пилота успели катапультироваться. В настоящий момент ведутся поиски самолета и пилотов.

Местный портал FLKeysNews приводит слова очевидцев, которые сообщили, что видели взрыв и огонь на упавшем истребителе. "

Истребитель США разбился у берегов Флориды - Происшествия - Новости Санкт-Петербурга - Фонтанка.Ру


"В американском командовании сообщили о гибели двух пилотов в результате крушения истребителя F/A-18 Военно-морских сил (ВМС) США.

«С прискорбием сообщаем, что оба пилота объявлены погибшими», — говорится в заявлении, опубликованном в Twitter.

При этом уточняется, что после крушения пострадавшие были госпитализированы.

По данным телеканала Fox News, самолёт входил в эскадрилью VFA-213 «Чёрные львы», которая в 2017 году наносила авиаудары по позициям террористической организации «Исламское государство»* в Сирии и Ираке.

Причины инцидента устанавливаются.

Ранее стало известно, что к югу от штата Флорида потерпел крушение истребитель F/A-18 американских ВМС. 

* «Исламское государство» (ИГ) — организация признана террористической по решению Верховного суда РФ от 29.12.2014."

https://russian.rt.com/world/news/49...el-podrobnosti

----------


## OKA

"В Якутии из взлетающего воздушного грузовика Ан-12 посыпались золотые слитки. Самолет, перевозивший слитки золота из рудника «Купол» в Красноярск, потерял свой груз при взлете из аэропорта Якутска, где он дозаправлялся.

Оказалось, что груз на борту был неправильно закреплен. В результате отлетела часть удерживающей рампы и слитки посыпались с неба на землю.



На борту судна находилось около 9 тонн драгоценного металла."

https://123ru.net/yakutsk/139589416/




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSQpCqiktqs


"На борту Ан-12, у которого сегодня при взлете отвалился грузовой люк, находились 9 тонн золота Большая часть груза во время аварии вывалилась из самолета. Сейчас его пытаются собрать на взлетной полосе и в окрестных кустах-полях."



https://twitter.com/happycat__15/sta...516407637.html

Вопрос кто и зачем так удачно закрепил груз))

----------


## stream

Груз крепить нужно надёжно, это факт!
Пошёл груз, вырвало переднюю часть левой створки грузолюка, груз ушёл наружу, что спасло самолёт и экипаж от катастрофы!!!
Просто кому-то жутко повезло, что на Ан-12 створки грузолюка несиловые!

фото от 16.03.2018

----------


## Fencer

> Вопрос кто и зачем так удачно закрепил груз))


Это подтвердится когда не все золотые слитки найдут...

----------


## Fencer

> В Якутии из взлетающего воздушного грузовика Ан-12 посыпались золотые слитки.


Из поврежденного люка самолета Ан-12 выпало золото. На взлетной полосе Якутска найдены 172 слитка | News.Ykt.Ru: служба новостей

----------


## Fencer

> В Якутии из взлетающего воздушного грузовика Ан-12 посыпались золотые слитки.


Донесение...

----------


## MaxSafaniuk

Американские власти подтвердили информацию о крушении в Ираке вертолета HH-60 Black Hawk  ВВС США  с военнослужащими на борту.

По данным СМИ, вертолет не был сбит, он перевозил семь солдат. По предварительным данным есть жертвы.

На место крушения прибыли спасательные команды, ведется расследование инцидента, пояснили в Центральном командовании ВС США

https://edition.cnn.com/2018/03/15/p...ria/index.html

----------


## Avia M

Австралийский специалист по расследованию авиакатастроф Питер Макмэхон несколько лет изучал изображения НАСА и Google Maps, чтобы найти Boeing, который четыре года назад пропал в Индийском океане. Он рассказал, что ему удалось обнаружить самолет, пишет The Sun. 

https://lenta.ru/news/2018/03/20/boeingmh370/

----------


## OKA

> Австралийский специалист по расследованию авиакатастроф Питер Макмэхон несколько лет изучал изображения НАСА и Google Maps, чтобы найти Boeing, который четыре года назад пропал в Индийском океане. Он рассказал, что ему удалось обнаружить самолет, пишет The Sun. 
> 
> https://lenta.ru/news/2018/03/20/boeingmh370/


На р-сканнере уже поржали над разглядывателем "пулевых отверстий" по гугылмапсу))

Журналисты снова отжигают - Страница 50

----------


## Avia M

Самолет пилотажной группы королевских ВВС Red Arrows рухнул в Уэльсе. Об этом заявили представители британского Министерства обороны. 

https://videos.metro.co.uk/video/met...5111980254.mp4

Вести.Ru: В Уэльсе разбился самолет британских ВВС

----------


## OKA

> Самолет пилотажной группы королевских ВВС Red Arrows рухнул в Уэльсе. Об этом заявили представители британского Министерства обороны. 
> 
> https://videos.metro.co.uk/video/met...5111980254.mp4
> 
> Вести.Ru: В Уэльсе разбился самолет британских ВВС




Red Arrows engineer killed in RAF Valley jet crash - BBC News




"В Британии разбился учебно-тренировочный самолет, инцидент произошел над базой ВВС на острове Англси. Погиб военный бортмеханик.

Представитель Королевских ВВС подтвердил, что пилоту удалось катапультироваться, и он выжил, но сейчас находится в больнице.

Министерство обороны Соединенного Королевства подтвердило, что разбившийся самолет - истребитель "Хок", находящийся в ведомстве подразделения "Красные стрелы", авиационной группы высшего пилотажа .

Свидетели сообщают, что видели лишь одного катапультировавшегося человека - сразу перед тем, как самолет рухнул и загорелся.

Премьер-министр Тереза Мэй выразила свои соболезнования родственникам погибшего бортинженера.

Главный маршал авиации сэр Стивен Хиллиер сказал, что крушение самолета "служит напоминанием, что нельзя забывать о рисках, на которые идют люди, служащие нашей стране".

На базе британских ВВС на острове Англси проводятся учения и подготовка пилотов и летных экипажей для проведения боевых операций над морем и горной местностью. 

В общей сложности там работает около 1500 сотрудников, включая гражданских работников и военных, служащих по контракту.

 

Свидетели сообщают, что слышали очень громкий взрыв.

Хауард Ригби, который играл неподалеку в гольф, говорит, что, услышав взрыв, он посмотрел в сторону аэропорта и увидел огненный шар и разноцветный парашют.

"Только один парашют, очень невысоко над землей, что сразу же вызвало беспокойство. Я сразу понял, что произошло что-то серьезное", - говорит он.

52-летняя Энн Уилсон, которая работает в гольф-клубе, также видела последствия катастрофы: "Я не видела самого крушения, но услышала очень громкий звук. Мы тут привыкли, что над нами низко пролетают самолеты, но этот звук был необычным".

"Я пошла посмотреть, и увидела огромный огненный шар и столб дыма", - рассказывает она.

По предварительным данным, самолет направлялся с острова Англси, где проводятся тренировочные полеты, на аэродром базирования в Скэмптоне, графство Линкольншир. "

В Британии разбился учебный самолет команды высшего пилотажа - BBC Русская служба

----------


## Avia M

> Свидетели сообщают, что видели лишь одного катапультировавшегося человека - сразу перед тем, как самолет рухнул и загорелся.


Интересно каков алгоритм "выхода"? Возможно и неисправность... Печально.

----------


## Avia M

Дело прошлое, но своего рода уникальное.

Самолет, видимо, был подбит в крыло, и летчику удалось приводниться: он посадил самолет на воду, выбрался и на надувной резиновой лодке дрейфовал в [Керченском] проливе".  это произошло 15 ноября 1943 года, во время проведения Керченско-Эльтигенской десантной операции.
"Летчику удалось спастись, спас его лучший друг Александр Карпов, они были земляки, из Ставропольского края, однополчане. Когда Карпов вернулся с боевого вылета, ему стало известно о том, что сбит его друг. Он вызвался найти своего друга. И он его обнаружил",  по наводке однополчанина Крайнего подобрал спасательный катер.

в апреле 1944 года, во время освобождения Крыма, самолет Крайнего снова сбили, летчику удалось сесть на воду. Спас его снова тот же земляк.
"Карпов вылетел, нашел над морем своего друга, попутно он сбил немецкий гидроплан, который был направлен, чтобы взять в плен Крайнего. Наш спасательный катер подобрал Крайнего и взял в плен тех немцев со сбитого гидроплана", - рассказал Горбунов.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Ученые восстановили историю летчика истребителя, поднятого со дна Керченского пролива - Наука - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

> Дело прошлое, но своего рода уникальное.
> 
> Самолет, видимо, был подбит в крыло, и летчику удалось приводниться: он посадил самолет на воду, выбрался и на надувной резиновой лодке дрейфовал в [Керченском] проливе".  это произошло 15 ноября 1943 года, во время проведения Керченско-Эльтигенской десантной операции.
> "Летчику удалось спастись, спас его лучший друг Александр Карпов, они были земляки, из Ставропольского края, однополчане. Когда Карпов вернулся с боевого вылета, ему стало известно о том, что сбит его друг. Он вызвался найти своего друга. И он его обнаружил",  по наводке однополчанина Крайнего подобрал спасательный катер.
> 
> в апреле 1944 года, во время освобождения Крыма, самолет Крайнего снова сбили, летчику удалось сесть на воду. Спас его снова тот же земляк.
> "Карпов вылетел, нашел над морем своего друга, попутно он сбил немецкий гидроплан, который был направлен, чтобы взять в плен Крайнего. Наш спасательный катер подобрал Крайнего и взял в плен тех немцев со сбитого гидроплана", - рассказал Горбунов.
> 
> 
> ...



Есть в разделе  До 1945

Ветка  Авиация 1939 - 1945 гг.   , например.

И много других))

----------


## Avia M

Причиной крушения вертолета Ми-17-1В в Сенегале мог стать некачественный ремонт на Украине, заявил РИА Новости официальный представитель производителя этой машины — холдинга "Вертолеты России".

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180326/1517245938.html

Не иначе происки диверсантов Нади с Мишей... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

В Новой Зеландии на открытии авиашоу истребитель Як-3 задел машину при посадке и поврелдил консоль крыла. Летчик — отставной пилот Артур Дови не пострадал, но находится в шоковом состоянии. 

https://www.aex.ru/news/2018/4/2/182931/

----------


## OKA

> В Новой Зеландии на открытии авиашоу истребитель Як-3 задел машину при посадке и поврелдил консоль крыла. Летчик — отставной пилот Артур Дови не пострадал, но находится в шоковом состоянии. 
> 
> https://www.aex.ru/news/2018/4/2/182931/






"В Новой Зеландии на открытии авиашоу истребитель Як-3 задел машину при посадке и раскрошил крыло. Летчик — отставной пилот Артур Дови не пострадал, но находится в шоковом состоянии. Шоу открылось в 10 утра, но его программа была прервана примерно на 35 минут, поскольку на место инцидента съехались аварийные службы.
Приземляясь самолет зацепил крылом стоящую на земле аэродромную машину, сообщает New Zealand Herald. Уточняется, что в результате инцидента Як-3 также потерял шасси.
Самолет серьезно поврежден. Управляющий авиашоу Эд Тейлор сказал, что левое крыло самолета сильно повреждено вместе с шасси с этой стороны.

    «В самом начале авиашоу это был настоящий позор. Конечно, наши первые мысли были о пилоте, и наши службы экстренной помощи сработали очень оперативно», — сказал он. "

https://news.rambler.ru/incidents/39...t=news&updated


https://youtu.be/gz07Q5Etyjc

https://youtu.be/KCqlp69bo7g

https://www.forumavia.ru/t/199686/1/

----------


## OKA

Мьянма F-7 .  21+




https://vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2849182.htm



"В Восточной Африке разбился американский штурмовик

Пилот успел катапультироваться и был госпитализирован, на данный момент его состояние стабильно.

Штурмовик Корпуса морской пехоты США AV-8B Harrier упал 3 апреля в Джибути, сообщает телеканал "Фокс ньюс" со ссылкой на военные источники.

По данным телеканала, пилот успел катапультироваться. Он госпитализирован, его состояние стабильно. Штурмовик принимал участие в тренировочных полётах.

В Республике Джибути, находящейся в Восточной Африке, базируются около четырёх тысяч американских военнослужащих, отмечает телеканал."

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2018/04...cials-say.html

https://life.ru/t/%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2...kii_shturmovik

----------


## OKA

" Четверо военнослужащих Корпуса морской пехоты США погибли в результате падения вертолёта CH-53E

Четверо военнослужащих Корпуса морской пехоты США погибли в результате падения вертолёта CH-53E Super Stallion 3-го морского авиакрыла в районе El Centro (шт. Калифорния) неподалеку от границы с Мексикой. Причины падения выясняются.



В ноябре прошлого года, чиновники службы сообщили конгрессу, что флот CH-53 по-прежнему находится в плохом состоянии, и только 143 вертолета в наличии  против списочного состава из 200 единиц. Хуже того, только 37% наличных вертолетов имели летную годность на тот момент времени."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1841969.html


https://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/wiki.php?id=208753

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

Катастрофы,аварии,проишествия...




Ролики о последствиях :

https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...h+in+Kedarnath

----------


## OKA

В Неваде возле Лас-Вегаса разбился F-16 с базы Нэллис.

Судьба пилота неизвестна на данный момент.

https://www.rt.com/usa/423225-f16-fi...s-vegas-crash/

----------


## Avia M

ТОКИО, 5 апр — РИА Новости. В Южной Корее потерпел крушение военный самолет, сообщило агентство Рёнхап со ссылкой на пожарные службы.
Инцидент произошел около трех часов дня в уезде Чхильгок провинции Кенсан-Пукто, в 300 километрах от Сеула.
Истребитель F-15 возвращался на базу в город Тэгу. На борту были два пилота, их судьба выясняется.
К месту крушения самолета направились пожарные и полиция. Однако поисково-спасательные работы осложняются густым туманом.
По свидетельствам очевидцев, самолет упал в горах, было слышно несколько взрывов.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180405/1517961846.html

----------


## MaxSafaniuk

> Судьба пилота неизвестна на данный момент.


Летчик погиб

----------


## OKA

> Летчик погиб

----------


## OKA

"Выживших в результате крушения в Алжире военно-транспортного самолета нет. Об этом сообщил телеканал Al-Arabia со ссылкой на армейские источники в этой стране. По их данным, "на борту находились порядка 200 военнослужащих".

Самолет Ил-76 упал через несколько минут после взлета с аэродрома военной базы в Буфарике в 50 км к югу от столицы страны. Сразу после падения на сельскохозяйственное поле борт загорелся.

Официальных заявлений алжирских властей по поводу катастрофы пока нет.

По данным правительственного информационного агентства Algerie Presse Service специальные подразделения службы гражданской обороны Алжира направлены на место крушения военно-транспортного самолета.

В 2003 году в том же районе потерпел крушение военно- транспортный самолет "Геркулес" С-130, выполнявший тренировочный полет с кратковременной посадкой на военной базе близ Буфарика. Вскоре после повторного взлета отказал и загорелся один из двигателей. В результате самолет рухнул на жилой квартал. Тогда погибли 15 человек, в том числе семеро детей."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

СМИ: жертвами крушения Ил-76 в Алжире могли стать 200 военнослужащих - Происшествия - ТАСС


https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-...eared-12341892

https://aviation-safety.net/database...?id=20180411-0



https://www.rbc.ru/photoreport/11/04...?from=newsfeed



https://www.forumavia.ru/t/199717/1/

----------


## Sveto

:Frown:  разбился и наш Г-4 , летчики-испытатели успели катапултироватся но майор Роберт Калоци погиб ,второй летчик майор Александар Матич получил травмы но его жизнь находится вне опасности

----------


## OKA

"Учебно-боевой самолет Як-130 с двумя летчиками на борту в четверг потерпел аварию в Воронежской области. Экипаж катапультировался и вышел на связь, на земле разрушений нет, сообщили в пресс-службе Минобороны РФ.

Ранее источник в силовых структурах сообщил ТАСС, что "во время учебного полета произошла авария самолета Як-130, два пилота катапультировались, их состояние выясняется".

По данным Минобороны, инцидент произошел около 09:40 мск в ходе проведения планового учебно-тренировочного полета летчиков авиабазы Краснодарского высшего авиационного училища в г. Борисоглебск (Воронежской область).

"При выполнении учебной задачи командир экипажа доложил о возникновении технической неисправности одного из агрегатов машины, препятствующей продолжению полета. Руководитель полетов дал команду на катапультирование", - сообщили в ведомстве.

В министерстве уточнили, что находившиеся на борту летчик-инструктор и курсант благополучно катапультировались, приземлились и самостоятельно вышли на связь с аэродромом. "Их жизни и здоровью ничего не угрожает. Самолет упал в безлюдной местности, разрушений нет", - отметили в Минобороны.

Выяснять причины и обстоятельства происшествия будет созданная специальная комиссия службы безопасности полетов авиации ВС РФ."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

В Воронежской области потерпел аварию Як-130 - Происшествия - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

> их состояние выясняется".


"Состояние у одного пилота нормальное, удовлетворительное, у него ничего нет, у второго — рваные раны ноги", — сказала врач.
На поиски самолета, упавшего в воду весеннего паводка, на двух лодках направились 10 человек от администрации села Большие Алабухи.

----------


## OKA

> На поиски самолета, упавшего в воду весеннего паводка, на двух лодках направились 10 человек от администрации села Большие Алабухи.


"На борту рухнувшего в Грибановском районе Як-130 находились два человека: 19-летний курсант и 38-летний инструктор, майор ВКС. Самолет упал около 9:30 у села Большие Алабухи в районе реки Ворона на затопленный луг. Уровень воды составляет 1 м.

Летчики катапультировались. Добраться до места ЧП спасателям было сложно. Место падения самолета находится далеко от берега. На машине не проехать, лодка проходит с трудом, так как уровень воды невысокий – 1 м. Как рассказали в Грибановской станции скорой помощи, летчиков отправили в военный госпиталь в Борисоглебск. Состояние обоих мужчин удовлетворительное. 

Место ЧП осмотрели с вертолета, в зоне крушения работают спасатели и сотрудники Борисоглебского авиацентра. Решается вопрос о доставке спецтехники в район падения самолета.

– Услышала сильный грохот, он был похож на взрыв. Выбежала на улицу и увидела двух парашютистов, опускающихся возле речки. В этом месте летом косят сено, а сейчас луг залит водой, – рассказала корреспонденту РИА «Воронеж» местная жительница Наталья Губарева.

Местный житель Александр Мережкин осмотрел место падения самолета в бинокль. По его словам, на месте крушения виден только хвост самолета. По информации источника РИА «Воронеж», Як-130 глубоко вошел в землю. Летчикам удалось спастись благодаря грамотным действиям опытного инструктора.

Самолет Як-130, пилотируемый летчиками Борисоглебской учебной авиационной базы, упал в Грибановском районе между селами Малые Алабухи и Власовка около 9:30 четверга, 12 апреля. Самолет находился в воздухе около 30 минут. Во время полета в учебной машине отказало управление. Экипаж доложил на Борисоглебский аэродром о решении катапультироваться."

Фото :

https://riavrn.ru/districts/gribanov...nnyy-gospital/

----------


## OKA

"Транспортно-боевой вертолет Ка-29 упал в четверг вечером в Балтийское море в ходе испытательных полетов, два летчика завода-изготовителя погибли. Об этом сообщили в пятницу в пресс-службе Балтфлота.

"12 апреля 2018 года около 23:30 мск при проведении ночных испытательных полетов в акватории Балтийского моря потерпел крушение вертолет Ка-29. Экипаж в составе двух летчиков-испытателей предприятия - изготовителя вертолета погиб", - сказали в пресс-службе, добавив, что "полет проходил в простых метеоусловиях". На месте падения проводится поисковая операция.

Как сообщили ТАСС в Калининградском гидрометцентре, минувшей ночью скорость ветра не превышала 12 м/с, высота волн была около метра. В течение дня пятницы ожидается переменная облачность. Порывы ветра могут усилиться до 12 - 14 м/с. Высота волн достигнет 1,5 метра, температура воздуха составит 10 - 12 градусов тепла, воды - до плюс 8.

"Никаких затруднений в движении судов в акватории Балтийского моря в районе Калининградской области нет. Все штатно, все нормально", - добавил дежурный калининградского морского спасательного подцентра..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Вертолет Ка-29 упал в Балтийское море - Происшествия - ТАСС





"Военным следственным отделом Следственного комитета Российской Федерации по Балтийскому гарнизону по факту крушении в акватории Балтийского моря вертолета Ка-29 возбуждено уголовное дело по признакам преступления, предусмотренного ст. 351 УК РФ (нарушение правил полетов или подготовки к ним).

По данным следствия, 12 апреля 2018 года  в соответствии с планом работы в темное время суток отрабатывались посадка и взлет вертолета с борта военного корабля. Выполнив данное упражнение, Ка-29 ушел на новый круг. После того как экипаж перестал выходить на связь, были организованы поисково-спасательные мероприятия, в ходе которых в воде обнаружены обломки воздушного судна.

На место происшествия выехала следственно-оперативная группа. Для оказания практической и методической помощи в расследовании авиационной катастрофы привлечены криминалисты военного следственного управления Следственного комитета Российской Федерации по Балтийскому флоту. Изъята документация, регламентирующая полет вышеуказанного воздушного судна, а также показания средств объективного контроля. Военные следователи принимают меры, направленные на установление всех обстоятельств произошедшего..."

http://sledcom.ru/news/item/1217364/

----------


## OKA

> ТАСС, 13 апреля. Экипаж рыболовного судна в пятницу обнаружил в водах возле греческого острова Скирос тело пилота, погибшего при крушении самолета ВВС Греции в четверг. Об этом сообщает греческий государственный телеканал ЭРТ (ERT).
> 
> По его данным, были также обнаружены и обломки самого самолета. Глава администрации острова Милтос Хатзияннакис подтвердил телеканалу информацию об обнаружении останков пилота. Его тело доставлено в военный госпиталь для проведения необходимых токсикологических исследований.
> 
> Отмечается, что одной из причин крушения могла стать, в частности, концентрация песка в воздухе - последствие пришедшей менее месяца назад бури из Северной Африки.
> 
> В четверг сообщалось о том, что "Мираж-2000-5" (Mirage 2000-5) пропал с радаров в районе острова Скирос в Эгейском море. По данным телеканала ЭРТ, самолет участвовал в операции по патрулированию района и перехвату самолетов ВВС Турции, нарушающих воздушное пространство страны.
> 
> В предполагаемом районе крушения была развернута поисково-спасательная операция, в которой были задействованы несколько вертолетов, военно- транспортный самолет "Си-130" (C-130), фрегат греческих ВМС и проходившие поблизости суда. Гибель пилота подтвердил министр национальной обороны страны Панос Камменос



Oтсюда :

Remains of Greek Pilot Found off Skyros | GreekReporter.com



"Останки Гиоргоса Балтадороса, греческого пилота самолета Mirage 2000-5, который врезался в Эгейское море в четверг, были найдены местным рыбаком у побережья острова Скирос в пятницу...

По имеющимся данным, самолет лежит на глубине 300 метров на дне Эгейского моря.

Военно-воздушные силы Греции проводят расследование того, почему современный "Мираж" врезался в море.

Самолет, пилотируемый 34-летним Балтадоросом, был одним из двух миражей, которые вылетели из Скироса вскоре после 11 часов утра, чтобы перехватить пару турецких F-16, которые нарушили греческое воздушное пространство в районе между восточными Эгейскими островами Лесбос и Хиос.

Однако, когда пара Mirage прибыла в этот район, турецкие самолеты уже ушли, и Балтадорос отправил сигнал о том, что F-16 были за пределами визуального диапазона.

По возвращении на Скирос оба самолета, как сообщается, летели на низкой высоте из-за плохой видимости из-за пасмурной погоды и африканской пыли в атмосфере..."



Могло иметь место нечто подобное :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hLsWKrEAhM

----------


## OKA

"Авария F-22A Raptor ВВС США



Инцидент произошёл 14 апреля на базе морской авиации Fallon. Вероятно, пилот, выполняя взлёт, преждевременно убрал шасси. Самолёт проскользил по ВПП и остановился. Лётчик благополучно покинул аварийную машину.

Самолёт принадлежит 3-му авиакрылу с базы Elmendorf-Richardson. На базе сообщили, что повреждения серьёзные, но есть надежда, что самолёт подлежит ремонту.

F-22A Raptor был задействован на базе Fallon в боях 1v1 выпускников школы Topgun с неизвестным для них противником."

https://vk.com/away.php?to=http%3A%2...fallon&cc_key=

 

https://vk.com/military_aircraft

----------


## Avia M

Накануне, на липецкой авиабазе произошел серьезный инцидент. Это был день репетиции Парада Победы. Как стало известно GOROD48, с липецкого аэродрома взлетел самолет Су-24МР и сразу после взлета, буквально на 100 метрах от земли у него отказал один из двух двигателей. Летчики получили приказ катапультироваться, но решили бороться за самолет до конца. Пилот и штурман сумели на одном двигателе набрать необходимую высоту, слить топливо (такая опция у Су-24 имеется) и благополучно посадить самолет.

https://gorod48.ru/news/806650/

----------


## Сергей72

*Военный самолет разбился в Аризоне, пилот катапультировался* 

Пожарная охрана озера Хавасу в американском штате Аризона сообщает во вторник о жесткой аварийной посадке, которую совершил истребитель ВВС США F-16.
Об этом пожарная служба озера Хавасу сообщает на своей странице в социальной сети Facebook, отмечая, что части двигателя и самолета в результате жесткой посадки разлетелись вокруг места ЧП.
При этом отмечается, что пилоту удалось катапультироваться, но подробностей о его состоянии в настоящее время не приводится.
В районе авиакатастрофы уже выдвинулись представители экстренных служб штата.

https://polit.info/399890-voennyi-sa...m_source=rnews

----------


## Avia M

> "Транспортно-боевой вертолет Ка-29 упал в четверг вечером в Балтийское море


"Вертолет обнаружили и подняли на борт одного из кораблей Балтийского флота в понедельник, 23 апреля, во второй половине дня, ближе к вечеру. Боевая машина находилась примерно в 6 км от берега, на глубине порядка 40 м, в предполагаемом изначально районе крушения",

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Источник: в Балтийском море обнаружили потерпевший крушение 12 апреля вертолет Ка-29 - Происшествия - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"27 апреля на аэродроме учебной авиабазы Воздушно-космических сил (г. Майкоп) проводились плановые учебно-тренировочные полеты курсантов Краснодарского высшего военного авиационного училища летчиков, сообщает департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Минобороны России.

В условиях ограниченного времени летчик-курсант 4 курса Михаил Еманов оценил обстановку и мгновенно принял решение посадить самолет на неподготовленную открытую площадку без выпущенных шасси.

Доложив руководителю полета о принятом решении, курсант Еманов успешно выполнил аварийную посадку, в результате которой сам не пострадал и сохранил дорогостоящую авиационную технику.

Благодаря профессиональным действиям летчика самолет получил незначительные повреждения и в ближайшее время, после проведения технического обслуживания, будет использоваться по назначению.

Главнокомандующим Воздушно-космическими силами за проявленное мужество курсант представлен к награде."



https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...71633-4zl2.htm

----------


## Djoker

https://vk.com/wall-123538639_703737

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kutanocwyQ[/video]


Птичка в кабине, двигатель при посадке пострадал?

----------


## AndyK

> Птичка в кабине, двигатель при посадке пострадал?


Фрагменты стекла и остатки птицы попали в ВУ, они ж сразу за кабиной. Что странного?

----------


## APKAH

> Птичка в кабине, двигатель при посадке пострадал?


Я бы сказал что это ооочень серьёзная предпосылка к л/п...курсант, в наборе на 300 м после "лобового столкновения", с разбитой передней частью фонаря и остатками птицы на шлеме, успел прийти в себя, не "дёрнуть ручки", а сориентироваться, успешно спланировать над ЛЭП с отказавшим двигателем, при этом филигранно "притереться" с полным баком "на брюхо" на неподготовленное поле (к счастью без ямок) по которому проскользил ещё 230 метров...это действительно удача. Обычно мелочь приводит к катастрофе, а тут из десяти вариантов катастроф всё завершилось благополучно.

----------


## OKA

> Фрагменты стекла и остатки птицы попали в ВУ, они ж сразу за кабиной. Что странного?


Могла быть и не одна птичка, и даже не две.

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 28 апреля. /ТАСС/. Самолет Ил-38 ВМС Индии успешно приземлился в субботу в подмосковном аэропорту Жуковский с нераскрытой передней стойкой шасси, огня нет. Об этом сообщили в департаменте корпоративных коммуникаций дивизиона "Ильюшин".

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Ил-38 ВМС Индии успешно приземлился в Жуковском - Происшествия - ТАСС

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Шарфюрер

Иранцы сбили свой же БПЛА

https://andrei-bt.livejournal.com/793368.html#comments

----------


## Бортач

> МОСКВА, 28 апреля. /ТАСС/. Самолет Ил-38 ВМС Индии успешно приземлился в субботу в подмосковном аэропорту Жуковский с нераскрытой передней стойкой шасси, огня нет. Об этом сообщили в департаменте корпоративных коммуникаций дивизиона "Ильюшин".
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Ил-38 ВМС Индии успешно приземлился в Жуковском - Происшествия - ТАСС


Стойки выпускают, а не раскрывают.

----------


## Avia M

> Стойки выпускают, а не раскрывают.


В департаменте корпоративных коммуникаций дивизиона "Ильюшин" об этом не знают... :Confused: 
И ТАСС не поправил.

----------


## SergeyL

Город48 та еще свалка, а судя по тексту лажа а не новость, писать не о чем больше.

----------


## OKA

"В Ливии разбился военно-транспортный самолет   29.04.2018

При крушении военного самолета, по предварительным данным, погибли три человека, один пострадал.

 
https://twitter.com/FezzanLibyaOrg/s...71186634534912

Как сообщает в Twitter очевидец, самолет упал вскоре после взлета из Триполи.

О том, какой марки был самолет, пока ничего не сообщается. Говорится лишь о трех погибших членах экипажа."

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...91605-rtlw.htm


С-130 

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-l...-idUSKBN1I00CO

----------


## OKA

> 


Ещё :



https://unsorted.me/viewtopic.php?p=2484219#2484219



Лётные происшествия и катастрофы в 2018 году - Страница 33

----------


## Сергей72

*В США потерпел крушение С-130 "Геркулес" Национальной гвардии*

https://topwar.ru/140872-ne-vytyanul...y-gvardii.html

----------


## OKA

> *В США потерпел крушение С-130 "Геркулес" Национальной гвардии*
> 
> https://topwar.ru/140872-ne-vytyanul...y-gvardii.html

----------


## OKA

Фото  :

http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/5...69/#post162491

...

----------


## OKA

"В дополнение к 

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4163979.html



Некоторые подробности связанные с падением Су-30 у берегов Сирии.

По данным «Коммерсанта», экипаж в составе двух человек (командир — гвардии майор Альберт Давидян) должен был совершить патрульный облет акватории Средиземного моря, для подстраховки истребитель осуществлял вылет с полным боекомплектом. У майора Давидяна уже имелся опыт выполнения подобных боевых задач. Сам Су-30СМ прошел полный цикл предполетной подготовки, к его состоянию нареканий у специалистов не возникало. Однако проблемы появились практически сразу после взлета, когда Су-30СМ поднялся примерно на 200 м и вместо дальнейшего набора высоты, как говорят очевидцы, начал неожиданно клевать носовой частью. По словам источника в органах военного управления, именно в этот момент по какой-то причине произошло резкое падение тяги в одном из двигателей. По словам экспертов, в такой ситуации летчики могли успеть катапультироваться, но вместо этого попытались выровнять самолет и вернуться на Хмеймим. При попытке разворота истребитель начал заваливаться на левую сторону и вскоре рухнул в море недалеко от города Джебла. От удара у Су-30СМ целиком оторвало левое крыло и хвостовое оперение. Оба летчика погибли.

Вариант с попаданием птицы в двигатель не окончательный, для установления причин катастрофы потребуется время. По крайней мере, как утверждает источник в авиапромышленности, расследовать ЧП будет специальная межведомственная комиссия, в которую войдут представители корпорации «Иркут» (производитель Су-30СМ), службы безопасности полетов авиации и главного штаба ВКС. Сначала нужно будет извлечь остатки самолета, в том числе двигатели и бортовые самописцы. Источники предполагают, что сделать это будет несложно: глубина в районе падения Су-30СМ не превышает 20 м, а значит, можно будет обойтись усилиями водолазов, а не привлекать специальные средства главного управления глубоководных исследований (как было, например, с кораблем-разведчиком «Лиман», обломки которого в Босфоре собирало океанографическое судно проекта 22010 «Янтарь»). Как только водолазы извлекут обломки Су-30СМ, последние будут доставлены сначала в пункт материально-технического обеспечения в Тартусе, а после самолетами военно-транспортной авиации перевезены на аэродром Чкаловский. Изучением черного ящика займется, скорее всего, 13-й НИИ Минобороны (Люберцы).

СМИ узнали подробности крушения российского Су-30СМ в Сирии - цинк

Как пишет Пегов ссылаясь на очевидцев падения, что пилоты несколько раз пытались выровнять машину, но у них не получилось.
Как сообщают, тела пилотов уже найдены и подняты."

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4165320.html


"Новая фактура по трагедии в Хмеймиме. К корпусу затонувшего в Средиземном море у берегов Сирии российского истребителя СУ-30 в настоящее время прикрепляют тросы, чтобы поднять самолет со дна. Квадрат патрулируют три катера ВМС РФ, также к месту прибыл военный корабль из Тартуса, оборудованный специальным краном. Сообщают WG очевидцы, находящие рядом с местом крушения. Всего в поисковой операции принимают участие порядка 20 водолазов. Об этом проекту WG рассказал источник в военном ведомстве, он также добавил, что после того как корпус самолета поднимут на палубу - его доставят на базу в Тартус, куда прибудут авиционные техники из Хмеймима для обследования обломков СУ-30. По информации нашего военного источника уже принято решение о транспортировки корпуса потерпевшего крушение истребителя в Москву на самолете МО ИЛ-76. Очевидцы также уточнили, что из 5 раз, которые пилоты попытались выровнять падающий самолет - 2 раза это у них почти получилось. То есть пилоты пытались спасти машину до последнего, возможно, именно поэтому они не успели катапультироваться. Также WG стало известно о том, что создана специальная межведомственная комиссия по расследованию инцидента."

https://www.forumavia.ru/t/199803/3/

----------


## Fencer

Посадившего истребитель Су-27 «на брюхо» летчика наказали https://lenta.ru/news/2018/05/04/su27/

----------


## OKA

"5 мая 2018 года первый летный прототип многоцелевого военно-транспортного самолета Embraer KC-390 во время проведения наземных испытаний выкатился за пределы ВВП на аэродроме завода корпорации Embraer г. Гавиан-Пейшоту. Первый полет опытного самолета (регистрация PT-ZNF) имел место 3 февраля 2015 года. Самолет оснащен двумя турбовентиляторными  двигателями IAE V2500, имеет взлетную массу 81 тонну, масса перевозимого груза может достигать 26 тонн. Этот проект рассматривался как один из самых главных для аэрокосмической промышленности Бразилии, наряду с производством по лицензии шведского истребителя Saab JAS-39 Gripen NG.
Этот борт вернулся к испытательным полетам два месяца назад после устранения неполадок, вызванных опасным инцидентом в тестовом полете 12 октября 2017 года, когда экипаж восстановил самолет после потери контроля во время теста с малой скоростью.
Embraer презентовал этот же самолет в прошлом месяце на авиасалоне FIDAE в Сантьяго в Чили.
Корпорация планировала до конца этого года постваить первый KC-390 на вооружение 11-го авиатранспортного крыла  ВВС Бразилии.
Экипаж не пострадал. Самолет, как видно, получил серьезные повреждения."



 




https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1168364.html


"Восстановлению не подлежит :

Embraer всё ещё надеется на поставку первого транспортного самолета KC-390 Бразильским военно-воздушным силам в четвертом квартале 2018 года, несмотря на вторую аварию с одним из прототипов самолета, случившуюся 5 мая, в результате которой были разрушены три стойки шасси и фюзеляж самолета.

Первичный анализ показал нормальную работоспособность всех систем во время наземных испытаний на установке Gaviao Peixoto компании Embraer, при прохождении ВПП, говорится в сообщении компании 10 мая. Компания заявила, что все еще расследует происшествие и не уточняет причины аварии. Embraer, несмотря на аварию прототипа 001, надеется до конца года достичь требуемых эксплуатационных характеристик, что является необходимым условием для поставки самолета военным. Компания создает альтернативный план-график продолжения сертификационных испытаний, в том числе с возможностью переноса ряда тестов для проведения на прототипе 002 и первом серийном самолете, находящимся в стадии высокой готовности на уровне сборки. Прототип 001 вернулся к полетам два месяца назад сразу после того, как Embraer устранил повреждения октябрьской аварии от жесткой посадки, произошедшей из-за потери пилотами контроля над самолетом, после того, как он заглох на испытаниях при малых скоростях."

Все фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1176569.html

----------


## OKA

"Сверхзвуковой истребитель-перехватчик МиГ-31БМ загорелся на взлете на аэродроме под Пермью. Об этом ТАСС сообщил источник в силовых структурах региона.

"Произошло ЧП с МиГ-31БМ. Он загорелся при взлете, пострадавших нет", - сказал собеседник агентства.

По данным пресс-службы Центрального военного округа (ЦВО), ЧП произошло около 17:30 мск на аэродроме в Пермском крае. "При движении по взлетно-посадочной полосе произошло возгорание правого двигателя у самолета Миг-31. Экипаж выполнил экстренное торможение, двигатель потушен силами штатного пожарного расчета. Никто не пострадал", - сказали в пресс-службе, добавив, что самолет был без боекомплекта.

Пермский аэропорт "Большое Савино" работает в штатном режиме. Об этом корреспонденту ТАСС сообщили в пресс-службе воздушной гавани.

"Аэропорт работает в штатном режиме. Обслуживание пассажиров и рейсов продолжается", - рассказали там."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Источник: МиГ-31БМ загорелся при взлете на аэродроме под Пермью - Происшествия - ТАСС




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y3tW0-2Sdg

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Оперативно выложили видео. Горел прямо напротив нового терминала аэропорта:

----------


## APKAH

> МиГ-31БМ загорелся при взлете на аэродроме под Пермью


Хорошо что заправленные баки не рванули. Борт под списание, источник запчастей.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> МиГ-31БМ загорелся на взлете


Как то он тогда на полосе неправильно стоит. Основным является курс 212 (от города). А он стоит на курсе 32 (в сторону города).

----------


## OKA

> Как то он тогда на полосе неправильно стоит. Основным является курс 212 (от города). А он стоит на курсе 32 (в сторону города).


Он прекратил взлёт ?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Взлетают, обычно, в противоположную сторону по отношению к тому как он стоит на полосе. А таким курсом, обычно, заходят на посадку (в сторону города). Такое ощущение что пожар начался на рулении.

----------


## николай-78

качество изображений оставляет желать лучшего, но похоже что это не БМ-пилоны большие, это или ДЗ или 31 из оставшихся

----------


## Fencer

"12 апреля 1985 года в понедельник -день после ПАСХИ , в 6 00 из ДС вылетели экипажи Боброва и Петрачкова , в 18 00 пришли на АС ,на посадке отказ одного , а затем второго двигателей у Боброва ,Петрачков сел стандартно , а Бобров из-за большой посадочной скорости выкатился на 100 м за пределы полосы и остановился у овражка , уткнулся передней кабиной , подломив переднюю стойку .Экипаж цел." https://ok.ru/group/43325631758503/a...3/164205639335

----------


## OKA

"Обломки пропавшего во время военных учений на Тайване истребителя F-16 обнаружены в северной части острова, пилот пока не найден, сообщает Центральное информационное агентство Тайваня.

Военно-воздушные силы Тайваня в понедельник во второй половине дня потеряли связь с одним из истребителей F-16 во время проведения ежегодных военных учений "Хань гуан". Истребитель вылетел с авиабазы "Хуалянь" и примерно через полчаса пропал с радаров и перестал выходить на связь, в тот момент воздушное судно находилось над горной местностью в районе города Цзилун на северо-востоке острова.

Многочисленные мелкие и крупные обломки были обнаружены в горной лесной местности возле города Синьбэй, также был найден парашют, однако местоположение пилота пока не установлено.

По данным пожарной службы, в поисково-спасательной операции участвуют военные, полиция и служебные собаки. После обнаружения обломков зона поисков была расширена.

Крупнейшие ежегодные военные учения Тайваня с боевой стрельбой стартовали в понедельник рано утром и продлятся до пятницы. Главными задачами учений являются отработка совместных операций на море и на земле, противодесантная оборона на севере, юге и центральных районах острова."

https://ria.ru/world/20180604/1522015992.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDgIrxmg9VQ 


Тайвань- это либо амерская Формоза, как плацдарм для контроля ЮВА, либо островная часть КНР)) 

КНР законно принадлежит её островная территория )) Без вариантов))

----------


## Avia M

НЬЮ-ДЕЛИ, 5 июн — РИА Новости. Истребитель-бомбардировщик Jaguar ВВС Индии во вторник потерпел крушение в штате Гуджарат на западе страны, 
Согласно его данным, самолет вылетел с авиабазы Джамнагар и совершал тренировочный полет. По предварительным данным, он упал на пастбище возле одной из деревень, пилот погиб.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180605/1522065512.html

----------


## OKA

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-i...-idUSKCN1IY0CH

"По предварительным данным авария произошла по технической причине, оба пилота катапультировались и доставлены в больницу. Иранцы пишут просто об истребителе F-7, но судя по двум членам экипажа - это у нас учебная спарка FT-7, то есть экспортная версия китайского JJ-7 (китайский аналог МиГ-21У).
https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/2...al-iran-photos
Судя по вот этим фотографиям via https://twitter.com/Mahdiibakhtiari/...82164747390976
Это  разбился FT-7 под номером 3-7233 "

 

Все :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/734915.html


А здесь про F-14 пишут :

https://rg.ru/2018/06/02/v-irane-raz...j-samolet.html

----------


## Avia M

В понедельник истребитель ВВС США F-15 рухнул в океан в 80 км к югу от города Наха - административного центра острова Окинава. Пилот катапультировался, его обнаружили спасатели вооруженных сил Японии. 

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Власти Окинавы требуют прекратить полеты истребителей F-15 ВВС США - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"В Болгарии разбился военно-транспортный вертолет Ми-17, погибли два человека.

Об этом сообщает BNT. 
http://js.mamydirect.com/redir/click...journal.com%2F

Крушение произошло вечером 11 июня около авиабазы Крумово, недалеко от Пловдива. Вертолет упал с высоты 30 метров.

 

На борту находились трое военных. Пилот и помощник пилота погибли, бортинженера доставили в больницу с травмами.

Министр обороны Красимир Каракачанов сообщил, что пилоты не успели сообщить о возможной проблеме, так как летели на низкой высоте. По его словам, одна из наиболее вероятных версий - это техническая поломка, а не ошибка пилотов. Вертолет с бортовым номером 417 (зав. номер 103М17 выпуска 1985 г.) входил в состав 24-ой Вертолетной Авиационной Базы (24.VAB), недавно прошел капитальный ремонт и был последним действующим вертолетом ВВС Болгарии.

Примечание: Министр обороны Болгарии Красимир Каракачанов в декабре 2017 г. напомнил, что украинская компания «Укринмаш», не имея соответствующей лицензии для подачи своего предложения, три месяца назад обжаловала контракт Министерства обороны Болгарии с фирмой «Терем» на ремонт вертолета Ми-17 и, тем самым, сорвала программу. Таким образом, отметил К. Каракачанов, «нет сомнений в том, что очередная акция «Укринмаша» является ни чем иным как саботажем очередной сделки военного ведомства Болгарии».


ОАО «МВЗ им. М.Л. Миля» заключил договор Ми-13-1424-02 от 08.08.2013 г. "Услуга по сбору и обработке информации на ООО «ТЕРЕМ-Георги Беньковски» (Республика Болгария) с целью определения его соответствия необходимым требованиям, предъявляемым к ремонтной организации, выполняющей капитальный ремонт вертолетов военного назначения Ми-8, Ми-17, ОАО «ОПК «ОБОРОНПРОМ» - Заказчик. Цена сделки:858 210,00 р.

и договор Ми-13-2111-02 от 11.11.2013 г. "Услуга по сбору и обработке информации на предприятии «ТЕРЕМ-ЛЕТЕЦ» ЕООД (Республика Болгария) с целью определения его соответствия необходимым требованиям, предъявляемым к ремонтной организации, выполняющей капитальный ремонт вертолетов военного назначения Ми-8, Ми-17, ОАО «ОПК «ОБОРОНПРОМ» - Заказчик, ОАО «МВЗ им. М.Л. Миля» - Исполнитель. Цена сделки: 834 115,00 руб. "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2164216.html

----------


## Djoker

> В распоряжении газеты ВЗГЛЯД оказался видеоролик с итогами расследования инцидента на Кубани, где курсант авиационного училища экстренно посадил самолет Л-39 после попадания птицы в двигатель.
> 
> Видеоролик представляет собой компьютерную анимацию, созданную на основании расшифровки данных самописцев. Это общепринятый метод в практике расследования авиапроисшествий – данные самописцев с помощью специальной программы преображаются в визуальный ряд, демонстрирующий реальное поведение машины в каждый момент времени и наложенный на запись переговоров экипажа.
> 
> Из видео следует, что после попадания птицы в двигатель руководитель полетов дал летчику команду катапультироваться. Однако курсант принял решение посадить воздушное судно с убранным шасси в поле (совершить вынужденную посадку вне аэродрома) и в итоге сохранил учебный самолет. На профильных форумах высказывалась версия о том, что совершить рискованную посадку курсанта вынудила техническая неисправность – якобы отказала система катапультирования. Официальных подтверждений данной информации не поступало.






https://vz.ru/news/2018/6/13/927578.html

----------


## OKA

> В Индии разбился истребитель Су-30МКИ
> 
> Москва. 27 июня. INTERFAX.RU - Проходивший испытания перед передачей в ВВС Индии истребитель Су-30МКИ разбился в среду в индийском штате Махараштра, сообщает газета The Times of India.
> 
> Оба пилота успешно катапультировались. Информации о погибших и пострадавших на земле в результате инцидента также нет.
> 
> The Times of India отмечает, что с момента принятия на вооружение разбились как минимум восемь индийских истребителей Су-30МКИ. При этом в ВВС Индии в рамках $12-милиардного контракта с Россией уже поступили 240 истребителей Су-30МКИ из 272 приобретаемых машин: большая значительная их часть была собрана по лицензии индийским концерном Hindustan Aeronautics Limited.
> http://www.interfax.ru/world/618695






Ещё :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OR-1frV7dWQ

----------


## Avia M

БУХАРЕСТ, 7 июля. /ТАСС/. Самолет МиГ-21 потерпел катастрофу в субботу примерно в 10 км от 86-й базы ВВС в районе города Фетешть в ходе показательного полета во время мероприятия на военном аэродроме Борча (уезд Кэлэраш, юг страны). В пресс-службе министерства национальной обороны сообщили, что пилот Флорин Ротару скончался. 

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Самолет МиГ-21 разбился во время показательного полета на румынской базе ВВС - Происшествия - ТАСС

https://youtu.be/oH9O1glyEgI

----------


## OKA

"На юго-востоке Ирана разбился истребитель F-4D иранских ВВС


Во время выполнения тренировочного полета разбился истребитель F-4D с 10-й тактической авиабазы ВВС Ирана расположенной недалеко от Чахбехара. Двое пилотов госпитализированы, у одного травмирована шея, у другого - нога.

  

https://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/6594066/
https://twitter.com/HosseinDalirian/...47950583468032
https://www.tasnimnews.com/en/news/2...hes-in-se-iran

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/744101.html

----------


## Avia M

Истребитель МиГ-21 индийских Военно-воздушных сил разбился в округе Кангра в штате Химачал-Прадеш на севере страны, пилот пропал без вести.

Подробнее на РБК:
https://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/5b4f0b159a79474ce22a5816

----------


## OKA

> Истребитель МиГ-21 индийских Военно-воздушных сил разбился в округе Кангра в штате Химачал-Прадеш на севере страны, пилот пропал без вести.
> 
> Подробнее на РБК:
> https://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/5b4f0b159a79474ce22a5816






  

Фото , видео :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1244162.html

----------


## OKA

"17 июля 2018 года на базе 1-й дивизии морской пехоты Южной Кореи в Пхохане потерпел катастрофу новейший южнокорейский транспортный вертолет MUH-1 - одна из двух первых машин, поставленных южнокорейской морской пехоте только в начале года. Во время взлета всего через 10 секунд после подъема в воздух у вертолета произошел отрыв несущего винта, что привело к крушению. Из шести находившихся на борту военнослужащих погибли пятеро.


Оторвавшийся несущий винт, ставший причиной катастрофы вертолета KAI MUH-1 морской пехоты Южной Кореи. Пхохан, 17.07.2018 (с) bemil.chosun




Вертолет MUH-1 (также употребляется название модификации Marineon) является разработанной для морской пехоты Южной Кореи специализированной версией среднего вертолета KUH-1 Surion производства национальной авиастроительной корпорации Korea Aerospace Industries (KAI). В начале 2018 года 1-й дивизии морской пехоты Южной Кореи были переданы две первые  машины MUH-1 (бортовые номера "001" и "002"), которые были построены в 2017 году и прошли обширную программу испытаний, в том числе на кораблях ВМС Южной Кореи, включая универсальный десантный корабль Dokdo. Всего в рамках контракта, полученного KAI в декабре 2016 года, к 2023 году морской пехоте Южной Кореи должно быть поставлено 30 вертолетов MUH-1.

Вертолеты MUH-1 для морской пехоты отличаются от армейских KUH-1 "маринизацией" оборудования и систем, а также оснащением баллонетами для возможности посадки на воду. Вертолет MUH-1 способен перевозить до 15 пехотинцев (фактическая штатная вместимость - девять пехотинцев и два бортовых стрелка). На основе MUH-1 KAI ведется разработка корабельного противолодочного варианта, и ВМС Южной Кореи в перспективе рассматривают возможность закупки 40 таких вертолетов.


Cо стороны bmpd напомним, что разработка вертолета KUH-1 Surion с осуществлялась KAI совместно с европейским объединением EADS Eurocopter (ныне Airbus Helicopters) по соглашению от июня 2006 года. При этом именно Airbus Helicopters отвечал за разработку всей несущей системы вертолета и систем управления полетом, а фактически, видимо, определил и общий облик машины, выглядящей несколько уменьшенным вариантом вертолетов семейства Puma и Super Puma. В рамках программы производства Airbus Helicopters поставляет основные узлы редукторов для всех строящихся машин KUH-1.

В связи с этим уместно вспомнить, что именно отрыв несущего винта стал причиной катастрофы вертолета Airbus Helicopters H225 Super Puma компании CHC Helicopter в Северном море 29 апреля 2016 года, приведшей к массовому выводу из коммерческой эксплуатации вертолетов семейства Super Puma по всему миру (21 выведенный из эксплуатации вертолет Н225 компании CHC Helicopter теперь "подобрала" Украина https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3220044.html ). "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3275136.html

----------


## Avia M

На севере Вьетнама разбился истребитель ВВС страны Су-22, погибли два пилота. Об этом сообщает Vietnam.net.

Подробнее на РБК:
https://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/5b5993b99a7947340d6be597

----------


## OKA

> На севере Вьетнама разбился истребитель ВВС страны Су-22, погибли два пилота. Об этом сообщает Vietnam.net.
> 
> Подробнее на РБК:
> https://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/5b5993b99a7947340d6be597







"..Су-22У бортовой номер 8551, зав. номер 17532365611, выпущенный в 1983 г., из 921-го авиаполка 371-й дивизии силы ПВО при проведении тренировочного полета с авиабазы Сан-Ванг (район Тхо Сюань, Тхань Хоа) потерял контакт с пунктом управления в 11:35, когда пролетал вблизи жилого района, и упал на холм в деревне Дуа, коммуна Nghia Dan, район Nghia Dan.

На место крушения отправились спасатели, но проведение операции осложняется сильными дождями
Местные власти информируют, что Су-22 потерпел крушение в холмистой местности в провинции Нгеан, что в 300 км к югу от Ханоя.
Отмечается, что самолет выполнял тренировочный полет. Он вылетел из аэропорта Сан-Ванг в районе Тхо Сюань.
На борту находились два подполковника - Хуат Манх Три и Фам Джиан Нам.
На место инцидента отправились спасатели, однако проведение операции осложняется сильными дождями..."

Фото :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2405066.html

----------


## Fencer

В Хурбе Су-34 при посадке выкатился за пределы ВПП komсity.ru

----------


## Fencer

> В Хурбе Су-34 при посадке выкатился за пределы ВПП komсity.ru


http://www.interfax.ru/russia/623349

----------


## Djoker

> 21:45, 03 августа 2018
> *Ми-171 совершил жесткую посадку на Эльбрусе во время тренировочного полета*
> 
> Ми-171 совершил жесткую посадку на горе Эльбрус во время тренировочного полета.
> 
> Как стало известно РЕН ТВ, инцидент произошел сегодня днем. Два вертолета "Экспериментального Авиационного Московского вертолетного завода" совершали тренировочный полет.
> 
> В какой-то момент один из них совершил неудачную посадку. Вертолет лег на бок. Пострадавших в результате жесткой посадки нет. Но вертолет получил повреждения.
> 
> Экипаж машины эвакуировали другим вертолетом в Нальчик.


Ми-171 совершил жесткую посадку на Эльбрусе во время тренировочного полета. РЕН ТВ

----------


## OKA

"4 августа в горах Швейцарии разбился «Юнкерс-52» (Junkers JU52 HB-HOT). На высоте более 2,5 км воздушное судно врезалось в гору Пиц Зегнас. «Юнкерс» вылетел из Локарно к аэродрому в Дюбендорфе. Сообщается, что люди возвращались после двухдневной экскурсии в кантон Тичино. Бомбардировщик был построен в 1939 году и был коллекционной машиной, принадлежавшей компании JU-Air, на самолете не было «черного ящика». При крушении погибли 20 человек, из них 3 члена экипажа. Большинство летевших оказались выходцами из немецкоязычной части Швейцарии и из кантона Во и Нижней Австрии.
На Flightradar24.com за 4 августа трек отсутствует."

https://news.yandex.ru/yandsearch?te...el=rel&video=1

https://aviation-safety.net/database...?id=20180804-0

Ролики и фото :

https://www.blick.ch/news/schweiz/gr...id8691588.html

  

Лётные происшествия и катастрофы в 2018 году - Страница 37

----------


## OKA

> Ми-171 совершил жесткую посадку на Эльбрусе во время тренировочного полета. РЕН ТВ





> Вертолет испытаний не прошел :  https://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=3046470



21+

----------


## Fencer

> В Хурбе Су-34 при посадке выкатился за пределы ВПП komсity.ru


Бортовой номер 30

----------


## OKA



----------


## Fencer

"831-й Галацкий Ордена Кутузова ИАП (в/ч 21888)" (источник https://ok.ru/group/51697907531877/a...1/475241994853)

----------


## Avia M

Истребитель МиГ-27 ВВС Индии потерпел крушение в штате Раджастхан, пилот выжил. Об этом сообщает Hindustan Times.
Судно вылетело с авиабазы в городе Джодхпур.
«МиГ-27... разбился этим утром в ходе регулярной миссии. Пилот успешно катапультировался.

https://www.gazeta.ru/army/news/2018...11989645.shtml

Видео. https://ria.ru/world/20180904/1527774827.html

----------


## OKA

> Истребитель МиГ-27 ВВС Индии потерпел крушение в штате Раджастхан, пилот выжил. Об этом сообщает Hindustan Times.
> Судно вылетело с авиабазы в городе Джодхпур.
> «МиГ-27... разбился этим утром в ходе регулярной миссии. Пилот успешно катапультировался.
> 
> https://www.gazeta.ru/army/news/2018...11989645.shtml
> 
> Видео. https://ria.ru/world/20180904/1527774827.html







+ https://www.youtube.com/results?sp=E...er+jet+crashes

----------


## Avia M

Инцидент...

https://youtu.be/JUJ99IRJ89c

----------


## Fencer

"Авария Су-9. Падение тяги двигателя в конце разбега. Летчик Караулов Николай Федорович. 26 марта 1965г. Самолет разломился и остановился на проезжей части шоссе Владивосток-Хабаровск. Слева за деревьями видна подъздная дорога к Красной казарме." https://ok.ru/group/50097957634104/a...0/864735459640

----------


## Fencer

"место службы - 293 ОРАП, "Выживаевка"..." https://ok.ru/vozzaevka293orap/album/45453261930702

----------


## OKA

Может боян..

----------


## Avia M

> Может боян..


Побывал внутри двигателя!?  Явно не боян... :Smile:

----------


## stream

> "место службы - 293 ОРАП, "Выживаевка"..." https://ok.ru/vozzaevka293orap/album/45453261930702


сброс не сработает, пока парашют не выпущен!!!

----------


## OKA

> Побывал внутри двигателя!?  Явно не боян...


Понятно, что имелся в виду ВЗ))

Внутри работающего двигателя человеку явно не место))

----------


## Avia M

> Понятно, что имелся в виду ВЗ))


Согласен. Комментатора на мыло!




> Внутри работающего двигателя человеку явно не место))


Да и в ВЗ тоже.  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Может боян..


Очень старый..))

----------


## OKA

> Очень старый..))


Понятно, бывает)

----------


## unclebu

> Понятно, бывает)


Например, на Су-25 техника так убило...

----------


## OKA

> Например, на Су-25 техника так убило...


Что-то про Як-130 подобное упоминалось..

----------


## OKA



----------


## Red307

То есть сирийская сторона тут никаким боком? Или сирийцев там изначально не было?

----------


## AndyK

> Например, на Су-25 техника так убило...


В другом случае (в другое время и в другом месте, но на этом же типе) испугом отделался, шлемофон незастегнутый спас...

----------


## OKA

" «ПАО «Ил» информирует, что самолёт Минобороны России Ил-20, сбитый в небе Сирии, последний раз проходил капитальный ремонт в 2011 году, был полностью исправен и должен был эксплуатироваться как минимум до 2021 года», — говорится в сообщении."

https://russian.rt.com/world/news/55...yi-il-ispraven

...

----------


## Avia M

Однажды на Дальнем Востоке...

----------


## OKA

> " «ПАО «Ил» информирует, что самолёт Минобороны России Ил-20, сбитый в небе Сирии, последний раз проходил капитальный ремонт в 2011 году, был полностью исправен и должен был эксплуатироваться как минимум до 2021 года», — говорится в сообщении."
> 
> https://russian.rt.com/world/news/55...yi-il-ispraven
> 
> ...


https://mil-avia.livejournal.com/552077.html

----------


## OKA

"  НИЖНИЙ НОВГОРОД, 19 сентября. /ТАСС/. 

Истребитель-перехватчик МиГ-31 упал в лесном массиве, разрушений на земле нет, сообщили в среду ТАСС в пресс-службе ГУ МЧС по Нижегородской области.

"Разрушений на земле нет, так как самолет упал в лесном массиве. На месте работают наши сотрудники", - сказал представитель ведомства.

Собеседник агентства уточнил, что сообщений о пострадавших в связи с инцидентом не поступало.

По данным Минобороны РФ, предварительной причиной крушения МиГ-31 стала техническая неисправность.

На месте падения работает комиссия ведомства. "

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/5582362






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIUKQoGcihs

" Время ориентировочно 15-30.
Координаты (приблизительно): 55.44782 42.56003
Экипаж жив-здоров, слава Богу. На земле жертв и разрушений нет. Высота была небольшой.
Комиссия прилетела около 20-00. "

http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/top...tml#msg1394858

----------


## Avia M

28 сентября. /ТАСС/. Многоцелевой истребитель F-35B Корпуса морской пехоты США потерпел крушение в пятницу в Южной Каролине. Об этом сообщил телеканал CNN.

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/56177...medium=desktop

"Пятый океан" бывает неподвластен даже пятому поколению...

----------


## OKA

> С почином...
> https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3757301









Полностью :

http://newsneednews.com/world-news/p...outh-carolina/


" Программа создания летучего вундерваффе, истребителя-бомбардировщика F-35 сильно постарше многих посетителей данного сайта — подожгли её в 1992 году. Фирма Локхид-Мартин тогда решила поучаствовать в конкурсе на изготовление единого ударного истребителя, способного и бомбить, и бороться с воздушными целями, и стартовать с авианосцев, и даже иногда приземляться на них. Программа многократно окупилась уже на этапе разработки — суммарные затраты на создание и доводку F-35 в начале нынешнего десятилетия исчислялись десятками миллиардов баксов, и с тех пор, ясное дело, не уменьшились. Ну а общая стоимость всех самолётов данной удачной модели, планируемых к закупке до 2070 года, учитывая расходы на их эксплуатацию и обслуживание, балансирует где-то возле полутора триллионов зелёных бумажек.

Если бы такие деньги были вложены, например, в новую лунную программу, то к семидесятому году нынешнего века, а может и раньше, в районе Моря Спокойствия не только высадились бы астронавты, но и произошла бы первая стрельба в школе.

После многолетней волокиты, доделок и допилок великолепный F-35, самая дорогая в истории система вооружения, начал поступать в войска разных демократических стран, и даже немножко воевать. В мае нынешнего года кого-то атаковал, будучи под израильским флагом. Есть мнение, обстрелу подверглись не инопланетяне, а какая-нибудь арабская землянка, где налажен выпуск самопальных ракет сверхмалой дальности. 27 сентября американский пилот верхом на F-35 жахнул по талибам в Афганистане. Ну, то есть, уже понятно, что задачи уровня простенького F-16 родом из семидесятых чудо-машине вполне по силам.

Но буквально через пару дней случилось странное. 29 сентября планета Земля, а точнее — американский штат Южная Каролина столкнулся с F-35В, тоже американским. Самолёт пострадал значительно сильнее, чем штат. Пилот катапультировался.

Большинство СМИ ошибочно сообщают, что всё было наоборот — это самолёт, мол, рухнул на землю. Глупость подобных утверждений очевидна любому, кто хотя бы вскользь интересовался тактико-техническими характеристиками мега-истребителя.

Как уже говорилось, F-35 оборудован функциями укороченного взлёта и вертикальной посадки, невидимости для радаров, а также безоговорочной победы над любым противником. А вот функцией внезапного падения он не оснащён. Поэтому глупостей о “падении” придумывать не надо.

Правда, отдельные злопыхатели начали вспоминать, что ещё в январе Пентагон бил тревогу — мол, к бою готово не более половины имеющихся F-35, и этот показатель не удаётся нарастить начиная с 2014 года. Дефектные машины потихоньку ржавеют, ожидая запчастей. Количество нерешённых конструктивных проблем F-35 якобы приближается к тысяче. Это касается не только железа, но и софта. Программное обеспечение уже апдейтили больше тридцати раз, но дыр в нём по-прежнему больше, чем на яхте с проститутками. Шлем пилота кажет не то, что надо, система диагностики повреждений сбоит, и т.п.

Брешут, поди. Не может такого быть. Это ж получится, что США активно барыжит самолётом, у которого тысяча проблем. И даже массово закупают эти утюги с крылышками для нужд собственного государства. При том, что самый дешёвый вариант начинается от 89 миллионов баксов за штуку. Уж нет ли у них там коррупции?!

Нет, лучше о таком не думать — жутко становится. "

https://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051621071

----------


## OKA

" B восточной части Афганистана на аэродроме Джелалабада разбился военно-транспортный самолет ВВС США C-130J «Геркулес», сообщает 3 октября телеканал CBS News.

По информации телеканала, ссылающегося на военные источники, погибли 11 человек, в числе которых как военнослужащие, так и гражданские. Погибли шесть членов экипажа и пять сотрудников миссии НАТО в Афганистане.

Причины и подробности катастрофы не указаны.

Представители движения «Талибан» (организация, деятельность которой запрещена в РФ) уже заявили, что самолет был сбит боевиками одного из их отрядов.

Как сообщало ИА REGNUM, в последние несколько месяцев ситуация в Афганистане обострилась из-за перебазирования в эту страну большого количества боевиков ИГ (организация, деятельность которой запрещена в РФ), покинувших Сирию после военного поражения."

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/2494009.html


" В Хартуме столкнулись Ан-32 и Ан-26 ВВС Судана
По имеющимся данным, авария произошла при выруливании самолетов на взлетно-посадочную полосу. Пострадавших в результате инцидента нет.




Обе машины получили значительные повреждения. Созданная специальная комиссия выясняет обстоятельства и точные причины происшествия. Суданские власти сообщили о закрытии аэропорта в Хартуме до особого распоряжения."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2734028.html

----------


## OKA

> " B восточной части Афганистана на аэродроме Джелалабада разбился военно-транспортный самолет ВВС США C-130J «Геркулес», сообщает 3 октября телеканал CBS News.
> 
> По информации телеканала, ссылающегося на военные источники, погибли 11 человек, в числе которых как военнослужащие, так и гражданские. Погибли шесть членов экипажа и пять сотрудников миссии НАТО в Афганистане.
> 
> Причины и подробности катастрофы не указаны.
> 
> Представители движения «Талибан» (организация, деятельность которой запрещена в РФ) уже заявили, что самолет был сбит боевиками одного из их отрядов.
> 
> Как сообщало ИА REGNUM, в последние несколько месяцев ситуация в Афганистане обострилась из-за перебазирования в эту страну большого количества боевиков ИГ (организация, деятельность которой запрещена в РФ), покинувших Сирию после военного поражения."
> ...



" Касательно вопросов о том, не является ли новость дублем новости от 2015 то:

1. Топвар https://topwar.ru/147865-samolet-vvs...t-zhertvy.html пишет, что это два разных случаях - один произошел 2 октября 2015 года https://www.rt.com/usa/317281-afghan...t-plane-crash/, другой ночью 3 октября 2018 года.
2. В комментариях пишут, что новость запустило англоязычная лента RT, но на западных ресурсах указывают Спутник.
3. Новость также появлялась на SBS, но сейчас она отсутствует https://korrespondent.net/world/4018...elovek-pohybly, так же как и на сайте BBC https://newsone.ua/news/accidents/v-...niki-nato.html, где теперь есть только новость от 2015 года.

В общем более чем странное совпадение, даже если учитывать разницу в датах 2 и 3 октября - не исключено, что все это коллективный глюк мейнстримовых медиа.
Стоит подождать официальных подтверждений/опровержений. "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4497548.html


" И в порядке разбора хвостов.
Материал про С-130 в Афганистане https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4497548.html скорее всего стал следствием коллективной галлюцинации в масс-медиа. То-ли российские, то-ли американские источники выдали гибель С-130 в Джелалабаде в 2015 году за новую историю и она как лесной пожар прошлась по мировым СМИ - как нашим. так и западным. Кто именно был первоисточником определить не удалось - наши кивает на SBC, на Западе кивают на Спутник. Но суть вопроса в том, что при небольшой корректировке - дата была изменена с 2 на 3 октября, а в числе погибших было расхождение 14 или 16 человек, появилась новая история, которая оказалась массовым коллективным глюком. Некоторые сайты уже убрали эту новость. Так что с вероятностью 95% новость о гибели С-130 в Джелалабаде 3 октября 2018 года является репликой новости о гибели С-130 2 октября 2015.
Так что могу лишь принести извинения за то, что дополнительно не перепроверил эту новость, а доверился мейнстримовым западным и нашим источникам, попав под воздействие коллективной галлюцинации."

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4499752.html

----------


## Polikarpoff

МиГ-29 разбился в Подмосковье

Москва. 5 октября. INTERFAX.RU - Истребитель МиГ-29 упал в Коломенском районе Московской области, пилоты успели катапультироваться. Об этом сообщил "Интерфаксу" источник в авиадиспетчерских службах.

"Из-за технической неисправности, возникшей во время полета, машина стала неуправляемой, пилоты катапультировались, самолет упал в Коломенском районе. Пилоты выжили", - сказал источник.

Самолет вылетел с аэродрома в подмосковном Жуковском. Других подробностей пока не сообщается.

МиГ-29 - многоцелевой истребитель четвёртого поколения разработанный в ОКБ МиГ. Впервые МиГ-29 был показан на авиасалоне в Фарнборо в 1988 году. Самолет не по всем характеристикам превосходит аналоги, но по самому главному - маневренности - до сих пор является одним из лучших. Тяга двигателя превышает вес самолета, а это означает, что с работающим двигателем истребитель может "стоять на хвосте" или набирать высоту с ускорением.

Самолет выполнен по интегральной аэродинамической схеме с плавным сопряжением низкорасположенного крыла и фюзеляжа, что дает ему повышенные несущие свойства. У истребителя два разнесенных двигателя и двухкилевое вертикальное оперение.

https://www.interfax.ru/moscow/632024

...

Говорят, принадлежал ЛИИ. 84-й?

----------


## Антоха

> МиГ-29 разбился в Подмосковье
> 
> ...
> ...
> 
> Говорят, принадлежал ЛИИ. 84-й?


http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/4...78/#post167107

----------


## OKA

> 5 октября 2018 года потерпел аварию истребитель МиГ-29УБ-ЛЛ №84. Самолет упал в Коломенском районе Московской области, пилоты успели катапультироваться. Самочувствие лётчиков оценивается как удовлетворительное, после приземления они сами вышли на связь с руководителем полётов. Предварительной причиной аварии называют пожар двигателя. Машина принадлежала ЛИИ имени Громова и совершала плановый полет с аэродрома Жуковский.
> Вложение 88250






" Летчик-испытатель Михаил Кондратенко при катапультировании из загоревшегося в небе Подмосковья истребителя МиГ-29 получил перелом одного из позвонков. Сейчас пилот находится в реанимации горбольницы города Жуковский, но угрозы его жизни нет, сообщил ТАСС источник в медицинских кругах.

"У Кондратенко перелом одного из позвонков, по всей видимости, в результате перегрузок при катапультировании. Он находится на наблюдении в реанимации, но его жизни ничего не угрожает", - сказал собеседник агентства. Он добавил, что сейчас решается вопрос о необходимости перевода пилота на лечение в госпиталь Москвы.

Источник добавил, что второй летчик-испытатель Крутов "после обследования был отпущен домой".

Как сообщил ТАСС в свою очередь источник в авиаотрасли, летчики катапультировались, когда истребитель находился на высоте 400-500 метров.

По данным открытых источников, при катапультировании в кресле из самолета тело летчика испытывает перегрузки до 20 g. Такая перегрузка может привести к компрессионным переломам и другим повреждениям.
Авария в Подмосковье

Истребитель МиГ-29 Летно-исследовательского института имени Громова в пятницу потерпел аварию в ходе экспериментального полета. По предварительным данным, у самолета загорелся один из двигателей. Летчики увели самолет в безлюдное место - истребитель упал в районе подмосковного Егорьевска, в 57 километрах восточнее аэродрома ЛИИ в Жуковском. На земле жертв и разрушений нет.

По данным ОАК, расследованием причин авиапроисшествия займется специальная комиссия. "

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/5643137

----------


## Polikarpoff

Горел при падении как факел
Момент крушения истребителя МиГ-29 в Подмосковье запечатлен на видео . РЕН ТВ

----------


## OKA

> Горел при падении как факел
> Момент крушения истребителя МиГ-29 в Подмосковье запечатлен на видео . РЕН ТВ

----------


## Fencer

Загадочная катастрофа: МЧС вывозит из дальневосточной тайги обломки военного самолёта | Русская весна

----------


## OKA

https://twitter.com/clynch504/status...81740088709120





" Во время технических работ на военной авиабазе Флоренн в Бельгии произошел взрыв, полностью уничтоживший один истребитель F-16 и повредивший второй. Кроме того, два человека получили травмы, сообщили в Минобороны королевства.

«Взрыв произошел в четверг во второй половине дня на базе Флоренн в результате пожара, возникшего примерно в 14:10 (15:10 мск) в ходе технических работ. В результате полностью уничтожен истребитель-бомбардировщик F-16, еще один самолет поврежден. Два техника получили контузию, им оказана медицинская помощь», - говорится в сообщении ведомства.

В связи с инцидентом управление авиационной безопасности Минобороны Бельгии начало расследование предполагаемого нарушения техники безопасности.

До сегодняшнего дня в составе бельгийских ВВС было 54 самолета F-16 1982 и 1991 годов выпуска. Эксплуатационный ресурс машин практически выработан, королевство планирует приобрести у США истребители пятого поколения F-35 взамен устаревших F-16."

https://www.kp.ru/online/news/3263167/


" В Словакии упал учебный самолет L-39. Воздушное судно рухнуло в центральной части страны. Двое пилотов смогли катапультироваться.

ЧП произошло недалеко от авиабазы ВВС Слиач. Два учебных самолета проводили тренировочные полеты. Во время маневров у одного из самолетов начались проблемы. Пилот потерял управление, когда стало понятно, что машина падает экипаж принял решение катапультироваться.

После произошедшего министр обороны страны Петер Гайдош заявил, что причиной аварии мог стать выход из строя двигателя самолета.

Оба пилота уже получили поощрение от руководства за то, что успели вывести машину за пределы жилых районов. В итоге никто из людей не пострадал, сообщает «Пятый канал»."

https://www.kp.ru/online/news/3261990/



https://spectator.sme.sk/c/20934842/...s-survive.html

----------


## OKA

F-22 аварийно приземлился  на базе Элмендорф . Пилот "цел и невредим"  :

https://www.flightglobal.com/news/ar...n-2018-452620/



https://afirsov.livejournal.com/382771.html

" Вчера был точно не день «Рептора». По мимо аварии на Аляске досталось нелетному F-22 на авиабазе Тиндалл в результате удара урагана «Мишель» по Флориде. Там у «репторов» было «гнездо», но при подходе урагана предусмотрительно все летные самолеты перелетели на безопасные аэродромы. Проблема в том, что половина «репторов» небоеспособны, а часть из них нелетные – их пришлось оставить в ангарах, где их и достал ураган. Оставалось только "молиться и каяться"... но не пронесло.

 

Еще один "Рептор" там же (верхний левый угол на фото) "

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/383367.html

----------


## OKA

> В Виннице -1 Су-27.





> ... Судьба пилотов на данный момент неизвестна. .


Пишут ещё такое :

" В Винницкой области Украины упал самолет Су-27, выполнявший учебно-боевой полет, сообщила пресс-служба Генерального штаба ВСУ в Facebook.

Истребитель разбился около 17:00 в районе села Уланов, между населенными пунктами Бердичев и Хмельник. Ведутся поисково-спасательные мероприятия, говорится в сообщении.

Погибли двое пилотов, в том числе американский военнослужащий.

С 8 по 19 октября в Винницкой, а также в Хмельницкой области проходят авиационные учения "Чистое небо — 2018". Наряду с Украиной в них принимают участие страны — члены НАТО: Бельгия, Дания, Великобритания, Нидерланды, Эстония, Румыния, Польша и США."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20181016/1530796099.html

----------


## Nazar

Угробили американца на учениях..

----------


## Nazar

Борт с апакидзевского сотого КИАП еще.

----------


## Avia M

> " Во время технических работ на военной авиабазе Флоренн в Бельгии произошел взрыв, полностью уничтоживший один истребитель F-16 и повредивший второй.


Авиамеханик случайно нажал не на ту кнопку и выстрелил из пушки «Вулкан», установленной на истребителе F-16. Снаряд угодил в другой F-16, стоявший недалеко на взлетно-посадочной полосе. Самолет был заправлен для вылета и поэтому вспыхнул, как спичка. С огнем боролись около 30 пожарных, но все их усилия оказались тщетны – F-16 полностью сгорел. Незначительные повреждения получили еще два самолета, стоявшие поблизости.

Механик случайно взорвал F-16, патрулировавший границу с РФ - ЭкспертРУ - Новости дня. Военное обозрение.

----------


## OKA

> Авиамеханик случайно нажал не на ту кнопку и выстрелил из пушки «Вулкан», установленной на истребителе F-16. Снаряд угодил в другой F-16, стоявший недалеко на взлетно-посадочной полосе. Самолет был заправлен для вылета и поэтому вспыхнул, как спичка. С огнем боролись около 30 пожарных, но все их усилия оказались тщетны – F-16 полностью сгорел. Незначительные повреждения получили еще два самолета, стоявшие поблизости.
> 
> Механик случайно взорвал F-16, патрулировавший границу с РФ - ЭкспертРУ - Новости дня. Военное обозрение.


Вспоминается из старого :  " кто кинул сапог на пульт управления " ))

Версия :

----------


## OKA

> Угробили американца на учениях..


"  В катастрофе Су-27УБ борт 70 зав. номер 963104240 ВС ВСУ погибли украинский и американский летчики

Погиб зам. командира по летной подготовке 831-ой бригады тактической авиации (аэр. Миргород) полковник Александр Оксанченко. По другой информации - командир 39-ой бригады тактической авиации (аэр. Озерное) военный летчик І класса, полковник Иван Петренко.

Местный житель села Уланов прислал фото возможного места падения истребителя Су-27УБ, которое произошло сегодня в Винницкой области.




По словам мужчины, самолет упал неподалеку от его двора. На фото видно воронку в земле и остатки материала, который похож на обшивку украинского Су-27УБ.



Сегодня около 17:00, в районе с. Уланов, между населенными пунктами Бердичев и Хмельник Винницкой области, во время выполнения учебно-боевого полета в рамках международных учений "Чистое небо - 2018" потерпел катастрофу украинский истребитель Су-27УБ бортовой номер 70, зав. номер 963104240, выпущенный 30 января 1991 г .

Местная жительница Уланова сфотографировала дым от пожара, произошедшего после падения самолета. Также местные рассказывают, что пилоты перед катастрофой смогли отвести истребитель от деревни и направили его на поле.

По информации Генштаба ВСУ, погибли оба пилота: один из них украинец, другой - представитель Национальной гвардии США. Информации о жертвах среди местного населения или разрушениях отсутствует..

Как передает издание 20 минут, на снимках видно, как военные, спасатели, полицейские, а также гражданские люди отправились к месту падения самолета. Сейчас на место трагедии никого из гражданских не пускают. Над селом и полем кружил поисковый самолет.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGJn_P5gAjI

По словам очевидицы, перед катастрофой был слышен гул и свист, а затем за селом в поле поднялся столб дыма.

"Самолет крутился, когда падал. Крутить его начало над селом. Пилоты отводили самолет в поле", - рассказали очевидцы, которые видели момент падения истребителя.

По словам еще одной жительницы села Уланов, в результате падения самолета никто из местных жителей не пострадал, поскольку никого на поле в это время не было.

"Самолет упал за селом. На поле между Улановым и другим селом Пагурцы. На месте падения большая воронка... Сегодня летел-летел, был такой хлопок, а затем срыв", - сообщила Людмила в комментарии изданию Вiнниця.info.

По словам еще одного местного жителя, самолет на мгновение пропал из поля зрения, а потом "штопором пошел". Запчасти самолета разбросало по всему полю. "

Полностью :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2801995.html

----------


## OKA

" Tунисский истребитель F-5 врезался в Средиземное море во время учений в среду, но его пилот остался невредимым

Самолет F-5 исчез с экранов радаров, когда он вылетел у берегов Бизерте на севере Туниса во время учений с участием 10 средиземноморских государств.

Пилот, который катапультировался, был невредим и был спасен тунисским вертолетом, сообщил AFP представитель Министерства обороны Мохамед Зекри.

В поисках также приняли участие два итальянских вертолета, сообщили в Министерстве обороны Италии.

Совместные учения направлены на отработку наблюдения и систем ПВО в западном Средиземноморье, а также улучшение координации воздушных операций, добавил он."

https://fighterjetsworld.com/2018/10...terranean-sea/

----------


## ОБУ

В Ейске катастрофа  Л-39

----------


## OKA

> В Ейске катастрофа  Л-39


" Учебный самолет Л-39 потерпел крушение в Краснодарском крае. Об этом в четверг сообщили в Минобороны РФ.

"Сегодня около 17:00 мск при выполнении планового учебно-тренировочного полета в районе населенного пункта Должанская Краснодарского края потерпел крушение и упал в воду учебный самолет Л-39. Поиском летчиков в районе крушения занимается поисково-спасательная группа. По предварительной информации, причиной крушения могла стать техническая неисправность. Самолет выполнял полет без боекомплекта", - сказали в Минобороны.

По информации источника ТАСС в экстренных службах региона, два летчика катапультировались.. "

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/5692575

----------


## ОБУ

Пока нашли только купола(((

----------


## Avia M

> Пока нашли только купола(((


Вы выше сообщили - катастрофа...

----------


## Red307

Я думал, их уже все на Яки поменяли.

----------


## OKA

Давно пора было их на запчасти распродать\подарить "союзникам"...

С заменой запоздали...



https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4527831.html

" Поисково-спасательная группа определила примерную зону в акватории Азовского моря, в которой потерпел крушение самолет Л-39, но поиски пока не дали никаких результатов, сообщил агентству "Интерфакс-Юг" информированный источник.
       "Зона поиска определена, в настоящее время обследуется и морская, и береговая территория на предмет обнаружения катапультировавшихся летчиков", - сказал собеседник агентства.
       Ранее Минобороны РФ сообщило, что в четверг около 17.00 мск при выполнении планового учебно-тренировочного полета в районе населенного пункта Должанская Краснодарского края потерпел крушение и упал в воду учебный самолет Л-39. Поиском летчиков в районе крушения занимается поисково-спасательная группа..."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=493419

Темно уже было..

----------


## Avia M

> Я думал


Напрасно получается.

----------


## ОБУ

17.30 катер МЧС обнаружил киль, торчащий из воды, и купол, на подвесной системе никого не было

----------


## Djoker

> Я думал, их уже все на Яки поменяли.


Пишут, что моряк.




> Сегодня вечером потерпел крушение над морем один из самолетов Учебного центра Морской авиации: Л39 №16 с курсантом и инструктором на борту.



https://vk.com/wall-162637287_1142

----------


## OKA

> Скорее всего искать уже можно только тела..


Скорее всего... 

 "В районе крушения учебного самолета Л-39 в акватории Азовского моря у Должанской косы выделенными силами и средствами Минобороны России продолжается поисковая операция. Местонахождение летчиков самолета пока не установлено", - сказали в Минобороны РФ.
       По данным ведомства, в поисках задействованы 4 вертолета, 2 судна обеспечения и более 220 человек личного состава. Также в поисковой операции принимают участие два катера МЧС России и 4 катера Пограничной службы ФСБ России.
       Ранее Минобороны РФ сообщило, что в четверг около 17:00 МСК при выполнении планового учебно-тренировочного полета в районе населенного пункта Должанская Краснодарского края потерпел крушение и упал в воду учебный самолет Л-39. Поиском летчиков в районе крушения занимается поисково-спасательная группа..."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=493439

----------


## OKA

" На палубу находящегося в Филиппинском море авианосца "Рональд Рейган" упал вертолет. MH-60 Seahawk потерпел крушение сразу после взлета с палубы. Командование базирующегося в Тихом океане Седьмого флота США сообщило, что пострадавшие при крушении "Морского ястреба" находятся в стабильном состоянии..."

https://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=307...medium=desktop


"  На борту французского десантного корабля Dixmude (cудя по фото, типа "Мистраль") произошла авария с участием вертолета, в результате которой четверо моряков получили ранения. Об этом говорится на сайте минобороны Франции

Как отмечается, пострадавшие моряки находились на взлетной палубе корабля, экипаж вертолета смог своевременно покинуть воздушное судно.

Сообщается, что в результате аварии пострадали четыре человека, состояние одного из них оценивается как тяжелое.

По имеющимся данным, инцидент произошел в ходе учебной тренировки в 130 км от города Дюнкерка."

https://korrespondent.net/world/4023...-postradavshye

По наводке с https://www.forumavia.ru/

----------


## stream

л-т Неледва В.И.
л-т Середин А.В.

"Ребята ушли в вечный полёт"

----------


## FLOGGER

> Давно пора было их на запчасти распродать\подарить "союзникам"...


Зачем же из-за одной катастрофы делать такие глобальные выводы? Самолеты давно и надежно служат.

----------


## AndyK

> Зачем же из-за одной катастрофы делать такие глобальные выводы? Самолеты давно и надежно служат.


Тем более что самолет и не виноват....


> было воздушное хулиганство при полете над морем на малой высоте, в результате потеря потеря пространственной ориентировки и вход в воду вверх колесами, один перед входом пытался прыгнуть, но высоты уже не хватило (нашли), второго от удара - на фрагменты (часть нашли, остальные ищут)..выпускники марта 2018г.


 https://www.forumavia.ru/a.php?a=t&i...ge=7&count=323

Пацаны этого г.в., оба б/к...жесть, конечно....

----------


## OKA

> л-т Неледва В.И.
> л-т Середин А.В.
> 
> "Ребята ушли в вечный полёт"


" Погибшие в Ейске летчики.
Лейтенант Неледва В.И.
Лейтенант Середин А.В.
Вечная память парни. Царствия Небесного.
Для лётчиков - отдельный гарнизон...
Соболезнования родным...."

https://vk.com/military_aircraft?w=wall-5111774_561083

...





> Зачем же из-за одной катастрофы делать такие глобальные выводы? Самолеты давно и надежно служат.


Вряд ли ...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вряд ли ...


Ну, во-первых, выясняется, что самолет в этом случае не виноват.
А, во-вторых, давайте вспомним, что у нас за короткое время недавно упали МИГ-29 и МИГ-31. Их тоже "Давно пора было на запчасти распродать\подарить "союзникам"...?

----------


## OKA

" " Очевидец снял на камеру смартфона крушение вертолета Ми-17, который принадлежал военно-морским силам Мексики. Инцидент случился 20 октября в акватории Калифорнийского залива, который является частью Тихого океана.

По информации издания Newsbeezer, вертолет, на борту которого было 12 человек, принимал участие в операции по борьбе с браконьерами.

В результате происшествия один человек погиб, двое - пострадали. Причина крушения вертолета пока неизвестна."

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...11829-2owk.htm




Отседа :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETSHDWtAm7Y






> ..А, во-вторых, давайте вспомним, что у нас за короткое время недавно упали МИГ-29 и МИГ-31. Их тоже "Давно пора было на запчасти распродать\подарить "союзникам"...?


Ну , во-первых выясняется, что это внутренний диалог в голове сабжа "FLOGGER" ))

Вряд ли стоило мешать "тёплое с мягким" ))

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ну , во-первых выясняется, что это внутренний диалог в голове сабжа "FLOGGER" ))
> 
> Вряд ли стоило мешать "тёплое с мягким" ))


Лишь бы что-нибудь брякнуть.

----------


## OKA

> " Погибшие в Ейске летчики.
> Лейтенант Неледва В.И.
> Лейтенант Середин А.В.
> Вечная память парни. Царствия Небесного.
> Для лётчиков - отдельный гарнизон...
> Соболезнования родным...."
> 
> https://vk.com/military_aircraft?w=wall-5111774_561083
> 
> ...


http://js.mamydirect.com/redir/click...journal.com%2F

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4532378.html

----------


## Fencer

> Я думал, их уже все на Яки поменяли.


Летают https://russianplanes.net/search.php?sereq=L-39

----------


## OKA

" В Калифорнии произошло необычное происшествие с участием техники времён Второй мировой войны. Вчера, 23 октября, телеканал CBS Los Angeles сообщил о том, что на шоссе 101 совершил аварийную посадку самолёт SNJ-5 с опознавательными знаками люфтваффе.

По словам 43-летнего пилота Роберта Сандберга, он совершал тренировочный полёт, но двигатель начал сбоить. Выбрав наименее загруженный участок шоссе, лётчик принял решение садится на него. Приземление прошло нормально, но уже при торможении самолёт ударился крылом об отбойник, опрокинулся на нос и загорелся. Пилот смог самостоятельно покинуть самолёт. В происшествии никто не пострадал.
Репортаж телеканала CBS Los Angeles об аварии самолёта SNJ-5

SNJ-5 — одна из модификаций палубной версии самолёта AT-6 Texan. Эта машина совершила первый полёт в 1935 году, серийно производилась с 1940 года и использовалась в основном для обучения лётчиков-истребителей. Самолёт ограниченно использовался в ряде вооружённых конфликтов: в частности, для воздушной разведки и корректировки, реже — в качестве лёгкого штурмовика. До 50-х годов было построено 15 495 самолётов AT-6 Texan в различных модификациях. "

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEGUKRB46-k

https://warspot.ru/13236-v-ssha-razb...yot-lyuftvaffe



[QUOTE=FLOGGER;167530]Лишь бы что-нибудь брякнуть.[/QUOTE

http://forums.airforce.ru/kurilka/68...-2/#post167532

----------


## OKA

" Неожиданно на аэродром Колорадо-спрингс запросил посадку американский стратегический бомбардировщик В-2 - отказал один из четырех двигателей. В принципе полет на трех двигателей для В-2 не проблема (хотя для летающего крыла несимметричность тяги - вещь неприятная). Нужно учесть, что полеты В-2 совершают только с четырех специально подготовленных аэродромов, но, похоже, проблемы в полете были "ширше", чем заявлено, так как потребовалась срочная посадка, а при эвакуации экипажа одному пилоту давали кислород. Скорее всего двигатель горел в полете, а дым попал через систему наддува от компрессора в кабину, что собственно и стало причиной экстренной посадки. "



https://afirsov.livejournal.com/385922.html

----------


## Avia M

> Угробили американца на учениях..


украинский пилот Иван Петренко начал выполнять фигуру высшего пилотажа - "бочку" - на высоте 2 км, причем самолет в этот момент двигался не параллельно земле, а снижался. Су-27 сделал два полных винта, после чего вошел в штопор. В момент столкновения с землей скорость истребителя приблизилась к 1000 км/ч. Также установлено, что машина была исправна.

https://ruposters.ru/news/30-10-2018...zit-amerikanca

----------


## L39aero

Аэроинерционное вращение исходя из рассказа(

----------


## OKA

" В Афганистане разбился военный вертолет с высокопоставленными чиновниками. Погибли 25 человек.

Об этом сообщает ABCnews.

“Вертолет афганской армии с высокопоставленными чиновниками потерпел крушение, погибли все 25 человек на борту”, - говорится в сообщении.


Талибы заявили уничтожение афганского вертолета, в котором погибли 20 человек. Из чего сбили, пока непонятно, но этот ПЗРК Stinger был найден в Бадахшане полгода назад.

По информации Reuters, представитель губернатора провинции Западный Фарах Насер Мехри заявил, что два военных вертолета были отправлены в соседнюю провинцию Герат и один из них потерял контроль в плохих погодных условиях.

Представитель талибов заявил, что боевики сбили вертолет. "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2881736.html

----------


## Avia M

КАИР, 3 ноя — РИА Новости. Причиной падения истребителя МиГ-29М в Египте стали неполадки в системе управления самолетом, заявил официальный представитель армии арабской республики.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20181103/1532097763.html

----------


## Avia M

ТОКИО, 12 ноября. /ТАСС/. Американский истребитель F/A-18 с атомного авианосца Ronald Reagan упал в понедельник в море недалеко от префектуры Окинава. Об этом сообщил телеканал NHK.
По его сведениям, инцидент произошел примерно в 300 км от острова Китадайто. Находившиеся на его борту два пилота катапультировались и были спасены американским вертолетом.
Отмечается, что F/A-18 совершал тренировочный полет. По предварительным данным, причиной происшествия могли стать проблемы с двигателем.

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/5781218

----------


## Avia M

14 ноября 2018 г. Сверхзвуковой истребитель ВВС США T-38 Talon разбился во вторник на территории штата Техас близ границы с Мексикой. Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на пресс-службу базы ВВС США Лафлин.
 "T-38 Talon, дислоцированный на военно-воздушной базе Лафлин, разбился сегодня приблизительно в 19:40 (04:40 мск) на базе. Спасатели находятся на месте аварии", - уточнила пресс-служба военного объекта в своем Facebook.
 Она не раскрывает, что случилось с экипажем истребителя.
 База ВВС Лафлин расположена в 241 км западнее города Сан-Антонио.

----------


## OKA

https://sledcom.ru/news/item/1275102/



Все :

https://www.gazeta.ru/army/photo/syr...#!photo=6&full

----------


## OKA

"  Военный вертолет UH-1 упал в жилом квартале Стамбула: 4 погибших




Четверо турецких военных погибли в результате падения вертолета в одном из жилых районов Стамбула.

Об этом сообщает CNN Turk.

Вертолет упал посреди жилого квартала в районе Санкактепе в Стамбуле, на азиатской стороне города.

На фото и видео с места происшествия можно увидеть, что вертолет лежит прямо посреди улицы между жилыми домами.

Также сообщается, что одному военному удалось выжить, его с тяжелыми травмами доставили в больницу. Причины катастрофы пока неизвестны. "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3029945.html

----------


## OKA

" В результате столкновения во время дозаправки в воздухе упали в море у берегов Японии двухместный истребитель корпуса морской пехоты США F/A-18D и самолет заправщик КС-130. Оба самолета взлетели с авиабазы Ивакуни. Обычно на базе на ротационной основе находится одна эскадрилья КМП с F/A-18D. Столкновение произошло в 2 часа ночи. Ночная заправдка делает эту непростую операцию особо рискованной. Идет спасательная операция... Вряд ли экипажу заправщика это поможет..."

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/399030.html

----------


## OKA

> "4 августа в горах Швейцарии разбился «Юнкерс-52» (Junkers JU52 HB-HOT). На высоте более 2,5 км воздушное судно врезалось в гору Пиц Зегнас. «Юнкерс» вылетел из Локарно к аэродрому в Дюбендорфе. Сообщается, что люди возвращались после двухдневной экскурсии в кантон Тичино. Бомбардировщик был построен в 1939 году и был коллекционной машиной, принадлежавшей компании JU-Air, на самолете не было «черного ящика». При крушении погибли 20 человек, из них 3 члена экипажа. Большинство летевших оказались выходцами из немецкоязычной части Швейцарии и из кантона Во и Нижней Австрии.
> На Flightradar24.com за 4 августа трек отсутствует."
> 
> https://news.yandex.ru/yandsearch?te...el=rel&video=1
> 
> https://aviation-safety.net/database...?id=20180804-0
> 
> Ролики и фото :
> 
> ...






"Кадр катастрофы швейцарского Юнкерса Ju 52 авиакомпании "Ju-Air" 4 августа, в результате которой погибло 20 человек. "Тетушка Ю" прославилась прочность конструкции и является долгожителем подобно "Толстяку Дугласу". В частности в этой швейцарской авиакомпании имелись три Ju 52, использовавшихся для "покатушек" любителей старины, да и как оказалось острых ощущений. Предварительные исследования катастрофы выявили серьезные проблемы с конструкцией, в частности коррозию и трещины в лонжеронах крыла:

Хотя катастрофа, вероятно, напрямую не связана ослаблением силовых элементов, эксплуатацию двух оставшихся "юнкерсов" запретили.

Вообще, если хотите увидеть в воздухе "легенды авиации" - стройте копии, реплики, а рисковать фактически музейными экспонатами - это спесь, хотя возможно и "иного рода"(с)."

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/398361.html


" Вообще, если хотите увидеть в воздухе "легенды авиации" - стройте копии, реплики, а рисковать фактически музейными экспонатами - это спесь, хотя возможно и "иного рода"(с)."

" Неистово плюсует !"  ))

Копия и реплика- это фактически норм.спроектированный самолёт, с "винтажной" внешностью , с наличием сертификатов и пр. "нормами годности" . 

И это правильно. "Восстановленным" самолётам дорога в небо- это большой вопрос. 

Вот зачем паксов катать в 3Д, на аппарате столетней давности ? Матчасть неизвестной надёжности, например. Только на свой страх и риск ))

Красота полёта- " это страшная сила " ))

----------


## Djoker

> *Военные прокомментировали ЧП с самолётом в Ейске ВИДЕО с места происшествия*
> 
> Пресс-служба Южного военного округа дала краткое пояснение случившегося сегодня в городе Ейске.
> 
> "Сегодня около 10 часов 30 минут при взлёте военного самолета с аэродрома Центра боевого применения и переучивания летного состава морской авиации ВМФ в г. Ейске произошла утеря дополнительных подвесных топливных баков. Разрушений и пострадавших в результате инцидента нет. 
> По данному факту проводится расследование".






https://priazovka.ru/bezopasnost-chp...proisshestviya

----------


## OKA

" Исламисты из "Боко харам" 2 января сбили Ми-35М ВВС Нигерии
Погибли 5 человек экипажа.
Вертолет новый, из поставок 2017-2018 года."

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...n__=%2As%2As-R

Упал вертолёт - Страница 33



https://securitymonitorng.com/2019/0...elicopter-die/

Ролики про ВВС :

https://www.facebook.com/pg/hqnigeri...=page_internal

----------


## Avia M

Обломки исчезнувшего накануне с экранов радаров истребителя Mirage 2000 обнаружены на границе французских департаментов Юра и Ду (восток страны). Об этом в среду сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на газету L'Est Républicain.
 По данным издания, спасатели обнаружили обломки, парашют и карту. Два члена экипажа, находившиеся на борту, пока не найдены. К поиску привлечен вертолет.
 Французский истребитель пропал с радаров в среду около 11:00 по парижскому времени (13:00 мск) на востоке страны.

----------


## OKA

> Обломки исчезнувшего накануне с экранов радаров истребителя Mirage 2000 обнаружены на границе французских департаментов Юра и Ду (восток страны). Об этом в среду сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на газету L'Est Républicain.
>  По данным издания, спасатели обнаружили обломки, парашют и карту. Два члена экипажа, находившиеся на борту, пока не найдены. К поиску привлечен вертолет.
>  Французский истребитель пропал с радаров в среду около 11:00 по парижскому времени (13:00 мск) на востоке страны.






Прессуха :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6u_0025mpZs

Вертол интересный :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8Rn1z-LAAM

Перелески познавательные тоже ...

----------


## OKA

" Грузовой Боинг-707 ВВС Ирана разбился во время посадки в районе г.Кередж (Карадж) недалеко от Тегерана. По предварительным данным, что сообщают иранские СМИ самолет возвращался с грузом мяса из Киргизии и на его борту было 16 человек.
Иранские СМИ сообщают, что самолет должен был сесть в международном аэропорту Караджа - Пайам, но экипаж перепутал его с неподалеку расположенным аэродромом Фатх и попытался сесть на последний, в результате чего самолет выкатился за пределы ВПП, проломил ограждение аэропорта, выехал к зоне жилой застройки и загорелся. Пока это неофициальные данные, так что ждем более точной информации, но надо заметить, что там действительно есть проблема в том, что два аэропорта расположены всего примерно в 10 км друг от друга, при этом у аэродрома Фатх короткая ВПП длиной чуть более 1300 метров и поэтому он не годится для приема больших самолетов, которые приземляются в международном аэропорту Пайам у которого ВПП более 3600 метров. Буквально несколько недель назад там еще один самолет - пассажирский MD-88 также перепутал аэропорты и два раза заходил там на посадку, к счастью тогда экипаж вовремя понял ошибку и ушел на нужный аэропорт. "

        




Много фото :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/793060.html

----------


## OKA

Про "Мираж" :

https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...s-1604391.html

----------


## PECHKIN

> там действительно есть проблема в том, что два аэропорта расположены всего примерно в 10 км друг от друга,


Там у них ГРП вообще есть какая? Или садятся кто где захочет?

----------


## OKA

> Там у них ГРП вообще есть какая? Или садятся кто где захочет?


Ответ вашего коллеги :




> Вас в Гугле забанили? Эта информация в СМИ есть, с сети всё опубликовано...

----------


## PECHKIN

> Ответ вашего коллеги :


Очень вежливый ответ канешна... Я-то думал, что здесь авиафорум, где люди, причастные к авиации могут полялякать... А тут, вон оно что, к Гуглу отсылают... Так эти все новости есть на новостных порталах, зачем вы их здесь постите? Не сами же выдумываете ? Или, это экслюзив ?

----------


## CRC

Авиакатастрофа Су-34             https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Sea-Japan.html https://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/wiki.php?id=220909

----------


## OKA

" Потерпевший крушение в Мурманской области бомбардировщик Ту-22М3 был произведен 33 года назад, последний ремонт был в 2012 году, сообщили "Интерфаксу" в пресс-службе "Туполева".
       "Самолёт Ту-22М3, потерпевший крушение на авиабазе Оленья 22 января 2019 года, был произведён Казанским авиационным заводом им. Горбунова в 1986 году. Крайний капитальный ремонт самолёт проходил на 150 АРЗ в Калининграде в 2012 году", - заявил сотрудник пресс-службы.
       Он отметил, что специалисты компании-разработчика и производителя примут участие в работе комиссии по расследованию причин катастрофы.
       "ПАО "Туполев" выражает глубокие соболезнования родным и близким погибших членов экипажа", - добавили в пресс-службе.  "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=500093

...


" На месте крушения дальнего бомбардировщика Ту-22М3 в Мурманской области в районе Оленегорска пожарные продолжают бороться с огнем, сообщили "Интерфаксу" в Управлении ГО и ЧС Мурманской области.
       "Сообщение поступило на пульт дежурного пожарной части N43 в 13:58 МСК. Самолет горел открытым пламенем", - сказала представитель управления Елена Степанская.
       Она уточнила, что на месте происшествия "работают пожарные и спасатели воинских частей".
       Дальний бомбардировщик Ту-22М3 потерпел крушение в Мурманской области - два члена экипажа погибли, двое выжили, сообщили ранее в департаменте информации и массовых коммуникаций Минобороны России.
       "22 января 2019 года в Мурманской области после выполнения планового учебно-тренировочного полета при попадании в снежный заряд совершил жесткую посадку самолет Ту-22М3", - заявили в Минобороны РФ. По данным ведомства, "в результате жесткого касания взлетной полосы воздушным судном произошло его разрушение".
       В результате крушения самолета два члена экипажа погибли, еще два летчика доставлены в медицинское учреждение.
       В военном ведомстве подчеркнули, что полет осуществлялся без боекомплекта.
       В пресс-службе правительства Мурманской области ранее сообщили, что на месте крушения дальнего бомбардировщика Ту-22М3 произошел розлив топлива. "По информации из муниципалитета (Оленегорска, - "ИФ"), во время крушения произошел розлив топлива, в настоящее время устраняется", - сказали в правительстве Заполярья.
       В пресс-службе уточняют, что крушение произошло на военном аэродроме поселка Высокий. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=500092


" Один из пострадавших в результате крушения бомбардировщика Ту-22М3 скончался - медики  22.01.2019 16:21:56
      *** Это третья жертва крушения самолета под Мурманском

       Мурманск. 22 января. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Один из пострадавших в результате крушения бомбардировщика Ту-22М3 скончался, сообщил "Интерфаксу" руководитель мурманского территориального Центра медицины катастроф Виктор Рогалев.
       "Один из пострадавших скончался. Второй госпитализирован в отделение реанимации Оленегорской центральной районной больницы , - сказал В.Рогалев.
       Он добавил, что состояние госпитализированного характеризуется как тяжелое.
       Ранее в Минобороны России сообщили, что дальний бомбардировщик Ту-22М3 потерпел крушение в Мурманской области, на месте два члена экипажа погибли, двое выжили.
       По данным военного ведомства, после выполнения планового учебно-тренировочного полета бомбардировщик попал в снежный заряд, упал на взлетную полосу и загорелся. "В результате жесткого касания взлетной полосы воздушным судном произошло его разрушение", - заявили в Минобороны. .."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=500100






> Авиакатастрофа Су-34             https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Sea-Japan.html https://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/wiki.php?id=220909





" Один из погибших военных летчиков двух новейших бомбардировщиков Су-34, столкнувшихся над акваторией Японского моря 18 января, оказался уроженцем Барнаула 1985 года рождения. Об этом altapress.ru стало известно из информированных источников.

Погибший — майор Алексей Овсянников. Вечером 22 января военный борт с его телом прибудет в барнаульский аэропорт.

Алексей окончил Алтайскую школу-интернат с первоначальной летной подготовкой, после — Краснодарское авиационное училище летчиков. Бывал в зарубежных командировках.
У погибшего летчика остались двое детей.

Прощание с Овсянниковым состоится в Барнауле 23 января с 12:15 до 14:15 в ритуальном зале на Титова, 9а.

В этот же день состоится прощание с другим членом экипажа — 42-летним штурманом Алексеем Пайдыгановым, пишет «КП». Он родился в Йошкар-Оле, окончил Челябинское высшее военное авиационное училище штурманов. Семья майора проживает в Барнауле. У погибшего остались трое сыновей 11, 13 и 14 лет.
Тело погибшего доставят тем же военным бортом.

Что произошло

18 января в районе Японского моря потерпели крушение бомбардировщики новейшего поколения Су-34, сообщает ИА AmurMedia.

Два самолета столкнулись в воздухе около 8:07 мск. Четверо летчиков катапультировались.

В поисковой операции были задействованы шесть рыболовных судов. Одного пилота удалось оперативно спасти. Позднее моряки с рыболовецкого судна «Электрон» нашли спасательный плот, в котором обнаружили связанное фалом тело пилота в летном шлеме, гидротермокостюме и с пристегнутым парашютом.

Позднее это же судно нашло еще один плот с телом, опутанным парашютом и стропами. Вскоре моряки обнаружили сумку со снабжением, два фрагмента самолета и еще один пустой спасательный плот.

Поиски четвертого летчика продолжаются... "

https://altapress.ru/proisshestvija/...o-morya-235683

----------


## Nazar

КК- Гурьев Алексей (погиб), ПКК- Мазурин Константин (погиб), ШК- Рылков Максим (реанимация), ШО- Грейф Виктор (погиб)

----------


## sovietjet

> КК- Гурьев Алексей (погиб), ПКК- Мазурин Константин (погиб), ШК- Рылков Максим (реанимация), ШО- Грейф Виктор (погиб)


Печально. Вечная память погибшим! Надеюсь спасти ШК...

Есть информация какой самолет был..?

----------


## OKA

"..В поселке Высоком находится съемочная группа Владимир Школьников и Сергей Расюк. Мы расчитываем получить от них репортаж с новой подробной информацией уже через некотоое время. Смотрите выпуск новостей ТВ-21 сегодня в девять вечера..."

Источник : Крушение ТУ-22М3 под Оленегорском. Репортаж из военного гарнизона | Лента новостей | Телекомпания ТВ-21. Все новости Мурманска и Мурманской области




" Лётчика бомбардировщика Ту-22МЗ отправляют из Оленегорска в Североморск. Оттуда спецбортом Ил-76 он будет доставлен в Москву "

----------


## lindr

> Печально. Вечная память погибшим! Надеюсь спасти ШК...
> 
> Есть информация какой самолет был..?


В новостях сказали 1986 года выпуска, значит 83-84-я серия.

----------


## sovietjet

> В новостях сказали 1986 года выпуска, значит 83-84-я серия.


В течение 1986 года должно быть больше? Я думаю, что 83-88-я серия..

----------


## lindr

Некоторые можно отсечь если знать расклад по полкам по перевооружению на этот тип в 1986. Это есть в двухтомнике по дальней авиации и книге к 100 лет ВВС ВМФ.

----------


## OKA

" Крушение военного вертолета во время вчерашней репетиции парада в городе Кати на юго-западе Мали. По предварительным данным, обошлось без погибших. "




https://vk.com/wall-123538639_979965

----------


## Nazar

Регистрация RF-94159, б/н красный 35.
Проходил капитальный ремонт в Казани в 2012 году.

----------


## Nazar

> " Лётчика бомбардировщика Ту-22МЗ отправляют из Оленегорска в Североморск. Оттуда спецбортом Ил-76 он будет доставлен в Москву "


С Оленегорска по погоде не может борт уйти что-ли? Зачем по идиотской дороге более ста километров человека на скоряке везти?

----------


## stream

> Регистрация RF-94159, б/н красный 35.
> Проходил капитальный ремонт в Казани в 2012 году.


от *bmpd*
...Ту-22М3 прошел *ремонт на АО "150-й авиационный ремонтный завод" в Калининграде в 2012 году*, позволяет *идентифицировать* данный самолет как машину с бортовым номером "35 красный", входящую в состав сформированного в 2016 году 40-го смешанного авиационного полка (аэродром Оленья в Мурманской области) Дальней авиации ВКС России, поскольку данный борт был *единственным* Ту-22М3, завершившим ремонт на 150-м АРЗ в 2012 году.

----------


## Red307

> С Оленегорска по погоде не может борт уйти что-ли? Зачем по идиотской дороге более ста километров человека на скоряке везти?


А ту-22 не на полосе разве упал?

----------


## OKA

> С Оленегорска по погоде не может борт уйти что-ли? Зачем по идиотской дороге более ста километров человека на скоряке везти?


М.б. .. Судя по видео , вечером увезли.

" Ранее сообщалось, что для перевозки пострадавшего в Мурманскую область направили Ил-76 со специальным медицинским модулем.

Летчик бомбардировщика Ту-22М3, потерпевшего крушение в Мурманской области, был доставлен в среду на лечение в военный госпиталь в Москву, сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на источник в военных кругах.

«Пострадавший из местной оленегорской больницы, куда он был госпитализирован с места крушения, направлен на лечение в Москву, в госпиталь», - сказал собеседник.

Вчера вечером самолет Ил-76 со специальным медицинским модулем и бригадой военных врачей прилетел в Мурманскую область для перевозки летчика потерпевшего крушение самолета Ту-22М3, сообщил ТАСС со ссылкой на Минобороны России.

Состояние летчика удовлетворительное, угрозы жизни нет..."

Источник: http://www.tv21.ru/news/2019/01/23/v...avili-v-moskvu





> Регистрация RF-94159, б/н красный 35.
> Проходил капитальный ремонт в Казани в 2012 году.



https://russianplanes.net/id219583





https://aviaforum.ru/threads/katastr...2#post-2341729

https://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/wiki.php?id=221000

----------


## GThomson

> В течение 1986 года должно быть больше? Я думаю, что 83-88-я серия..


83-03 № 1683134 35 красн RF-94159 52 Шайк

----------


## Gefest83

https://vk.com/aircrash?w=wall-5751308_921430

----------


## Nazar

> А ту-22 не на полосе разве упал?


С Мончегорска имел в виду. В Оленьей полосу до сих пор не освободили..

----------


## OKA

> С Мончегорска имел в виду. В Оленьей полосу до сих пор не освободили..


" Самолет произвел касание с повышенной вертикальной в районе "зебры", дал козла, потом повторно приложился, разрушаясь. Передняя часть в сторону, остальной фюзеляж дальше по взлётке проскользил. "



http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/top...tml#msg1413929

----------


## AC

> "Самолет произвел касание с повышенной вертикальной в районе "зебры", дал козла, потом повторно приложился, разрушаясь. Передняя часть в сторону, остальной фюзеляж дальше по взлётке проскользил".


+1
https://vk.com/wall-173678697_8632
https://lenta.ru/news/2019/01/24/tu22/

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Не хами. Я не видел.

----------


## Nazar

Не ругайтесь. Не тот повод..

----------


## AC

Информация о событии:

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3506678.html#/3506678.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Момент падения бомбардировщика Ту-22М3:

----------


## Red307

Такое ощущение, что он не металлический, а из картона. Как-то легко сломался.

----------


## GThomson

> Такое ощущение, что он не металлический, а из картона. Как-то легко сломался.


перегрузка нехилая.
каркас вокруг грузового отсека и центроплана усиленный - он на месте.
излом произошел по переднему баку. отсек оборудования в "горбатом", кабина как одно целое отлетели, а от  нее отделились тяжелые блоки РЛС вместе с обтекателем.

----------


## OKA

" Немного более качественная раскадровка:

https://yadi.sk/d/wtBLmQDmhdUyWw

Интервал между кадрами 40 миллисекунд. (25 кадров в секунду)..."

https://www.forumavia.ru/t/200651/13/

Ещё обсуждение :

https://vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2881380.htm

----------


## GK21

Видео просто страшное... Жаль, что такие потери происходят в последнее время так часто.
Судя по всему, лётчики при таком погодном минимуме ниже всяких допустимых уровней, просто не видели землю. Дальность - метров 500 (при которой горящие входные, пограничные и огни ВПП должны были быть видны), а вот  нижняя кромка облачности при таком снегопаде практически отсутствовала. Отсюда, по всей вероятности, такая большая вертикальная скорость и отсутствие ручного выравнивания на финальном этапе.

----------


## Red307

> С соседнего "угостили" : 
> 
> #312 Сегодня, в 06:53 
> с просторов. "Всем привет , пишу и читаю редко но тут особый случай почитал Ваши версии многие совпали с фактами ...Вчера к нам с Оленегорска залетал Ком. ДА...провел простой но четкий информативный разбор по катастрофе. ..взетала пара Сереги в пму фронт пришел на 2 часа раньше прогнозируемого ...у Серого м/м 150 на 1.5 у Гурьева 300 на 4 по моему ...ком полка принял решение сажать в 100 км был запасной с ПМУ. ..у Кк общий налет 486 часов (все знают до перехода к дальникам моряки сидели не летали ) в мм летал с инструкторами это был первый тренир п-т в таких условиях...вошел в глиссаду позже. .. догнал высоту к дальнему над бпрм доворот на полосу с крем 23 градуса ....на заходе зажался ...экипаж не помогал...рано убрал руды на видео практически падение без скорости. ..касание сразу после торца ...разрыв фюзеляжа по 33 шпангоуту который конструктивно выдерживает 5.5 ед ...штатный штурман перед полетом заболел посадили полкового. ..у Кк заслуженный батя ...пролетал в оленегорской дивизии 23 года ушел нсбп дивизии. ..в 18 м году должны были Кк перевести в шайковку но дали дослужить до макс северной пенсии. ..короче все печально ...Ком Да планирует провести этот разбор во всех наших гарнизонах ...."


https://www.forumavia.ru/t/200651/17/

----------


## OKA

> Видео просто страшное... Жаль, что такие потери происходят в последнее время так часто.
> Судя по всему, лётчики при таком погодном минимуме ниже всяких допустимых уровней, просто не видели землю. Дальность - метров 500 (при которой горящие входные, пограничные и огни ВПП должны были быть видны), а вот  нижняя кромка облачности при таком снегопаде практически отсутствовала. Отсюда, по всей вероятности, такая большая вертикальная скорость и отсутствие ручного выравнивания на финальном этапе.



Ещё мнения :

https://news.rambler.ru/disasters/41...t=news&updated

https://politikus.ru/v-rossii/116030...urmanskom.html

https://aviaforum.ru/threads/katastr...6#post-2345212

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3508828.html

----------


## GK21

Да, разборов и мнений появилось много, эти приходилось уже видеть.
"Снежинки в воздухе", кстати, отлично просматриваются на финальных кадрах видеохроники на фоне столба  чёрного дыма, причём они мелькают с приличной скоростью перед камерой справа налево параллельно земле... В начале записи их просто не видно при таком разрешении на фоне белой мутной пелены. Ветер был, стало быть, примерно справа сзади - почти попутный, что также не содействовало успешной посадке.

----------


## OKA

" 28 января 2019 года в штате Уттар-Прадеш во время проведения тренировочного полета потерпел крушение истребитель-бомбардировщик Jaguar ВВС Индии Пилот катапультировался. Жертв на земле нет."






https://youtu.be/E7C-e_hhLZk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCRY8VDyk8w

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1470256.html

----------


## OKA

" В Израиле потерпел крушение военный cамолет "



https://twitter.com/BabakTaghvaee/st...322304/photo/1

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message5175907

----------


## OKA

Kрушение IAF Mirage 2000 в Бангалоре :



" Мираж 2000, который разбился сегодня, был недавно обновлен в HAL. 
Два молодых пилота, оба командира эскадрильи, были на приемочных испытаниях. Мы только что получили ужасную трагическую новость, что оба погибли после катапультирования. "

https://twitter.com/livefist/status/1091218688450183170



 RIP Samir & Siddharth.

https://twitter.com/livefist/status/1091355246025150464




Ролики :

https://www.youtube.com/results?sp=E...h+in+Bengaluru

----------


## Avia M

> Истребитель МиГ-27 ВВС Индии потерпел крушение в штате Раджастхан, пилот выжил.


Зачастили что-то...

НЬЮ-ДЕЛИ, 12 февраля. /ТАСС/. Истребитель-бомбардировщик ВВС Индии МиГ-27 упал во вторник в штате Раджастхан на северо-западе страны в районе полигона Покхран. Как сообщает телеканал NDTV, пилот сумел катапультироваться.

----------


## Avia M

В районе авиабазы в индийском городе Бангалор столкнулись два самолета местной пилотажной группы "Сурья Киран"

https://www.interfax.ru/world/651127

----------


## Avia M

21 февраля 2019 г.,  После запланированного ночного полета вчера в необитаемом сельскохозяйственном районе разбился фронтовой бомбардировщик ВВС Алжира Су-24 с авиабазы Айн-Усера 1-го военного округа. Об этом сегодня сообщает Минобороны Алжира.

Инцидент произошел в 22:00, около города Речайга в Вилайе Тиарет. Погибшие пилот и штурман самолета Су-24 были офицерами ВВС Алжира.

----------


## GThomson

> 21 февраля 2019 г.,  После запланированного ночного полета вчера в необитаемом сельскохозяйственном районе разбился фронтовой бомбардировщик ВВС Алжира Су-24 с авиабазы Айн-Усера 1-го военного округа. Об этом сегодня сообщает Минобороны Алжира.
> 
> Инцидент произошел в 22:00, около города Речайга в Вилайе Тиарет. Погибшие пилот и штурман самолета Су-24 были офицерами ВВС Алжира.


Су-24МРК, не знал, что разведчики были в коммерческом варианте.

----------


## OKA

> В районе авиабазы в индийском городе Бангалор столкнулись два самолета местной пилотажной группы "Сурья Киран"
> 
> https://www.interfax.ru/world/651127


Подробнее с фото и видео :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1502753.html




> Зачастили что-то...
> 
> НЬЮ-ДЕЛИ, 12 февраля. /ТАСС/. Истребитель-бомбардировщик ВВС Индии МиГ-27 упал во вторник в штате Раджастхан на северо-западе страны в районе полигона Покхран. Как сообщает телеканал NDTV, пилот сумел катапультироваться.


У индусов " чёрный февраль "...

Это ихний "мэйд" "Бахадур", скорее всего был.

----------


## Red307

> 21 февраля 2019 г.,  После запланированного ночного полета вчера в необитаемом сельскохозяйственном районе разбился фронтовой бомбардировщик ВВС Алжира Су-24 с авиабазы Айн-Усера 1-го военного округа. Об этом сегодня сообщает Минобороны Алжира.
> 
> Инцидент произошел в 22:00, около города Речайга в Вилайе Тиарет. Погибшие пилот и штурман самолета Су-24 были офицерами ВВС Алжира.


Интересная формулировка - "необитаемый сельскохозяйственный район". Если он необитаемый, кто там ведёт сельское хозяйство?

----------


## Avia M

> Если он необитаемый, кто там ведёт сельское хозяйство?


Роботы, по мобильному приложению...

----------


## OKA

> .. разбился индийский Ми-17 - двое лётчиков погибли:
> https://kashmir.liveuamap.com/en/201...inagar-airport

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Место падения Ми-17 ВВС Индии.

----------


## OKA

> .. разбился индийский Ми-17 - двое лётчиков погибли:
> https://kashmir.liveuamap.com/en/201...inagar-airport






".. Число жертв крушения военного вертолета в индийском штате Джамму и Кашмир возросло до семи, сообщает телеканал NDTV со ссылкой на представителя полиции.

https://www.ndtv.com/

Ранее сообщалось, что в результате инцидента с транспортным вертолетом ВВС Индии Ми-17 погибли два пилота.. "

https://ria.ru/20190227/1551419598.html


".. в среду утром в индийском Кашмире потерпел крушение транспортный вертолет Ми-17В-5.

По данным местного источника, вертолет Ми-17В-5 ВВС Индии потерпел крушение недалеко от Буджама, в 7 км от Международного аэропорта Шринагар. На месте были найдены по меньшей мере два тела.

Военный вертолет разбился в чистом поле вблизи села Kalaan Garend в 10.05 утра. Вертолет распался на части и тут же загорелся.

Позже индийская полиция заявила, что чиновники извлекли четыре тела из-под обломков вертолета ВВС Индии, который потерпел крушение в контролируемом Индией секторе Кашмира.

В социальных сетях были размещены фото и видео, на которых видно место крушения и обломки вертолета Ми-17."

 

https://defence-blog.com/news/indian...n-kashmir.html


Про Ми-17В-5 :

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/2632272

----------


## Rutunda

Чего-то тут молчат об этом. А между тем с пострадавшими. Вылет Л-410УВП с ВВП  19.02.19 оказался еще и тараном частной фуры и сносом ее крыши и с результатом ДТП столкновением
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-qP...ature=youtu.be

----------


## GThomson

> Чего-то тут молчат об этом. А между тем с пострадавшими. Вылет Л-410УВП с ВВП  19.02.19 оказался еще и тараном частной фуры и сносом ее крыши и с результатом ДТП столкновением
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-qP...ature=youtu.be


Опубликовано: 20 февр. 2012 г. 

"вспомнила бабка, как девкой была..." (С)

----------


## Rutunda

> Опубликовано: 20 февр. 2012 г. 
> 
> "вспомнила бабка, как девкой была..." (С)


скорее как дедом была

----------


## OKA

"Военно-транспортный самолет Ан-26 при посадке в Московской области, в аэропорту Остафьево, выкатился за пределы полосы. Об этом «Интерфаксу» сообщили в пресс-службе Минобороны РФ.

Инцидент произошел 4 марта. Отмечается, что самолет повреждений при этом не получил. Экипаж и пассажиры также не пострадали. 

«После оценки инженерно-техническим составом воздушного судна самолет приступит к плановым полетам», — сказал представитель ведомства.

Что стало причиной ЧП, не уточняется. В данный момент выясняются все обстоятельства произошедшего. "

https://360tv.ru/news/chp/samolet-an...-v-podmoskove/

----------


## OKA

> Боевой истребитель, принадлежавший Военно-воздушным силам Польши, разбился в Мазовецком воеводстве. Пилот катапультировался. Об этом рассказал майор Мирослав Гузиэль Polskie Radio 24, — сообщает TUT.BY.
> 
> МиГ-29 потерпел крушение в районе города Венгрува в 14.00 по минскому времени. Самолёт упал спустя четыре минуты после взлёта с военного аэродрома расположенного в Минске-Мазовецком.
> 
> Пилота самолёта потерпевшего крушение нашли, в данный момент он находится в военном госпитале в Варшаве. Истребитель упал в лесистой местности на удалении полутора километров от близлежащих жилых строений. На месте происшествия прибыли пожарные и наряд полиции.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/status/1102574099166044163
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/status/1102575119376044036




" В интернете опубликовано фото и видео с места падения польского истребителя МиГ-29.

  

https://twitter.com/Eire_QC/status/1...521792/photo/1

Как сообщает defence-blog.com, самолет, являющийся многоцелевым истребителем четвертого поколения упал, в районе города Сточек вскоре после взлета.

https://defence-blog.com/news/polish...r-takeoff.html

Самолет вылетел из аэропорта Минск-Мазовецкий. Крушение произошло в 13:17 на четвертой минуте полета.

Также сообщается, что самолет должен был совершить полет после проведенных на нем работ.

В результате падения самолета на места авиакатастрофы вспыхнул пожар. Сейчас ведется расследование случившегося.

Как отмечается в соцсетях, судьба пилота выясняется. Летчику удалось катапультироваться, что подтверждает видеозапись, но пока он числится пропавшим без вести (по другим данным, пилот обнаружен и госпитализирован). На фотографиях, выложенных в соцсетях, видны обломки самолета и пожар, вызванный его падением, а на видео - опускающийся парашют."

https://twitter.com/KomandanteS17/st...79972902932482

https://rg.ru/2019/03/04/poiavilis-f...-v-polshe.html


Там же в 2017 подобный случай :

Катастрофы,аварии,проишествия...

----------


## OKA

В Таиланде упала такая кракозябра - AU-23 Peacemaker , ганшип на базе Pilatus PC-6 Porter :

"..Три члена экипажа, два пилота ВВС и механик, получили легкие ранения и были доставлены в местную больницу..."


https://www.facebook.com/Scramblemag...zO5A&__tn__=-R

----------


## OKA

"  "Птичку жалко" (с)






ЧП во время авиационного шоу в Австалии. Ястреба затянуло в двигатель, взетающего тяжелого военно-транспортного самолета Boeing C-17 Globemaster III ВВС США. "

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1525701.html

----------


## Avia M

8 марта. Истребитель МиГ-21 ВВС Индии потерпел в пятницу крушение в штате Раджастхан на северо-западе страны. Пилоту удалось успешно катапультироваться...

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/61994...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

> 8 марта. Истребитель МиГ-21 ВВС Индии потерпел в пятницу крушение в штате Раджастхан на северо-западе страны. Пилоту удалось успешно катапультироваться...
> 
> https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/61994...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

" Военный самолет, который 26 марта на стоянке аэродрома города Ульяновска задел снегоуборочный автомобиль, повреждений не получил, сообщили "Интерфаксу" во вторник вечером в командовании Ульяновского гарнизона.
       "После проверки технического состояния самолет будет задействован по предназначению", - сказал собеседник агентства.
       По его словам, водителю снегоуборочного автомобиля оказана необходимая медицинская помощь. "Угрозы здоровью нет", - подчеркнул он.
       Ранее информированный источник сообщил агентству "Интерфакс-Поволжье", что снегоуборочная машина во вторник столкнулась с самолетом в аэропорту "Ульяновск - Восточный".
       "По имеющейся информации, в аэропорту "Ульяновск-Восточный" при производстве работ по очистке снега на территории дислоцирующейся на аэродроме войсковой части единица снегоуборочной техники допустила наезд на стоящее воздушное судно Минобороны", - сказал собеседник агентства.
       По его информации, "военный, который был за рулем, по предварительным данным, госпитализирован".
       Он уточнил, что проверку по факту инцидента проводит военная полиция.
       Аэродром "Ульяновск-Восточный" построен в 1983 году в качестве испытательной базы "Ульяновского авиационного завода" (ныне - АО "Авиастар-СП", входит в ОАК). В 1999 году аэропорт "Ульяновск-Восточный" сертифицирован как международный, с 2001 года открыт для международных полетов грузовых и пассажирских воздушных судов. На территории, прилегающей к международному аэропорту "Ульяновск-Восточный", в 2009 году образована Портовая особая экономическая зона... "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid...504803&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" В 7-10 утра 27 марта 2019 года на авиабазе Кларк ВВС Филиппин на острове Лусон во время руления на взлет произошло возгорание одного из двигателей военно-транспортного самолета Lockheed C-130 Hercules военно-воздушных сил этой страны.
Самолет с бортовым номером 4726 должен был перевозить  группу курсантов  Колледжа национальной обороны  в Палаван.
Причины возгорания и материальный ущерб  устанавливаются, пострадавших нет.  Lockheed C-130 Hercules  является основным  военно-транспортным самолетом ВВС Филиппин.  На вооружении  военно-воздушных сил  этой страны состояло пять самолетов данного типа, два из которых были  получены из наличия  ВМС США в 2015 году. "




https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1557779.html

----------


## OKA

> Вертолет Министерства обороны потерпел крушение в Кызылординской области, передает Tengrinews.kz со ссылкой на пресс-службу ведомства. "27 марта 2019 года потерпел крушение вертолет Военно-воздушных сил СВО ВС Казахстана. По предварительным данным с места происшествия, имеются жертвы. Количество и состояние потерпевших уточняется. Вертолет следовал в составе звена из четырех боевых вертолетов из города Актау в Шымкент. Перелет проходил в рамках комплексной проверки и учений специальных подразделений "Алтын жебе" в темное время и в сложных метеорологических условиях", - говорится в сообщении. Приказом министра обороны генерал-майора Нурлана Ермекбаева сформирована и направлена к месту крушения специально созданная комиссия Министерства обороны. В настоящее время два вертолета из четырех совершили посадку и находятся в Кызылорде, а один вертолет вернулся к месту крушения. Министерством обороны совместно с Министерством внутренних дел начато расследование причин и обстоятельств авиапроисшествия. По данным Комитета по ЧС МВД, вертолет Ми-8 потерпел крушение в Жалагашском районе Кызылординской области. Вертолет при неизвестных обстоятельствах упал и полностью сгорел.
> Подробнее: https://tengrinews.kz/events/voennyi...ibshie-365940/..



" Сенатор, генерал-лейтенант авиации Талгат Мусабаев в кулуарах сената прокомментировал катастрофу военного вертолета Ми-8:

«Прежде всего хотелось бы выразить соболезнование семьям и близким погибших вчера в авиационной катастрофе в районе поселка Жалагаш Кызылординской области в результате падения вертолета Ми-8. Эта машина принадлежала воинской части 30153, актауского гарнизона.

Полет выполнялся звеном вертолетов Ми-8. Полет был в рамках специального учения, проводившегося министерством обороны. Производился перелет этого звена из Актау - конечная Шымкент с посадками в Бейнеу, затем аэродром крайний - это Байконур.

И после вылета с Байконура через несколько минут метка на радиолокаторах диспетчерской службы пропала у этого вертолета и позже было выяснено, что вертолет упал, разрушился и полностью сгорел», - сказал он журналистам.

По его данным, полет проходил в сложных метеорологических условиях в ночное время.

«Это сложнейший полет, я вам как летчик говорю. Я знаю, что такое летать в данных условиях. Экипаж сделал все, техника есть техника, авиация - это сложнейший вид транспорта который чреват такими последствиями и не всегда зависящий от экипажа», - резюмировал он.

Сенатор сообщил, что в рамках уголовного дела будет проведено особое расследование. На сегодня там уже работает спецкомиссия минобороны.

Между тем, по его оценке, Ми-8 это надежный, давно доработанный вертолет, это один из лучших вертолетов в мире на сегодня. Вертолет прошел все типы регламентных работ и соответствовал полностью летной годности."


https://www.nur.kz/1785655-ekipaz-sd...leta-mi-8.html

" В авиакатастрофе погибли 13 военнослужащих:

Майор Роман Костыгов,

майор Тимур Кудайбердиев,

лейтенант Аслан Айтбаев,

майор Данияр Конырбай,

майор Сабыр Токбаев,

капитан Сырым Маселим,

сержант 3 класса Кайрат Нурсапанов,

старший сержант Мурат Шарипов,

младший сержант Асхат Абдулманат,

ефрейтор Айдын Абдильдинов,

ефрейтор Куаныш Саркытбаев,

ефрейтор Омирхан Каукаев,

ефрейтор Мирас Жуматаев.

Руководство Министерства обороны, личный состав Вооруженных Сил выразили соболезнования в связи с гибелью военнослужащих.

https://www.nur.kz/1785653-opublikov...sti-video.html


"27 марта в 17:35 на пульт "112" поступило сообщение о крушении вертолета Ми-8 в Жалагашском районе Кызылординской области. Вертолет при неизвестных обстоятельствах упал и полностью сгорел"
Перелет проходил в рамках учений специальных подразделений "Алтын жебе" в темное время и в сложных метеорологических условиях.
==============

17.35 это не "тёмное время суток", а день.
Заход Солнца примерно в 19.10, наступление темноты в 19.44.

Но погода вчера была действительно сложная: дождь, низкая облачность. В Кызылорде нижняя граница облачности в течение дня периодически снижалась до 100-120 м, а утром была и того меньше. "

http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/top...tml#msg1423377

" На вертолете армейской авиации глава военного ведомства генерал-майор Нурлан Ермекбаев прибыл к месту крушения вертолета Ми-8, принял доклады специалистов, работающих на месте происшествия. Об этом передает МИА «Казинформ» со ссылкой на пресс-службу Министерства обороны.

В ходе посещения министр обороны поручил приостановить полеты однотипных вертолетов (Ми-8, Ми-17, Ми-171) до полного выяснения причин авиационной катастрофы, а также приостановить действия, предполагающие применение этих типов вертолетов в ходе учения «Алтын Жебе»; организовать и провести всестороннее объективное расследование авиационной катастрофы, дать оценку действиям всех служб и должностных лиц, участвовавших в обеспечении полета; установить все обстоятельства, приведшие к авиационной катастрофе.

Также отдано поручение организовать дополнительные тренажи с летным и инженерно-техническим составом по порядку действия при попадании в опасные явления погоды. "

https://kzvesti.kz/news/36724-v-kaza...etov-mi-8.html





Упал вертолёт - Страница 33


...

----------


## OKA

"  Истребитель-бомбардировщик МиГ-27, стоящий на вооружений военно-воздушных сил Индии, потерпел крушение около города Джодхпур. Об этом сообщает газета The Times of India со ссылкой на местных чиновников.

По данным издания, самолёт был поднят в воздух в 11:45 утра по местному времени. В работе двигателей возникли проблемы, когда самолёт находился в 120 км к югу от Джодхпура. Пилот успешно катапультировался, самолёт потерпел крушение.

По предварительной информации, самолёт упал вне населённых пунктов. "

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/accidents/2602127.html

----------


## OKA

> ..."27 марта в 17:35 на пульт "112" поступило сообщение о крушении вертолета Ми-8 в Жалагашском районе Кызылординской области. Вертолет при неизвестных обстоятельствах упал и полностью сгорел"...



" По мнению командующего ВВС Сил воздушной обороны ВС РК, генерал-майора Даурена Косанова, причиной падения вертолета в Кызылординской области стал отказ техники.Об этом он сообщил на пресс-конференции в Кызылорде, прибыв с процедуры опознания тел. На момент брифинга не опознанными оставались два тела погибших летчиков.

Четыре вертолета, летевшие из Актау в Шымкент на учения «Алтын жебе» относятся к Актауской авиабазе, имеют допуск для участия в учениях, в том числе в дистанционном минировании. Все пилоты получили необходимую подготовку.

Из-за солидного расстояния между регионами, вертолеты делали остановки для дозаправки. В этот раз вертолеты заправились и продолжили путь в 17.50, в светлое время суток.

В 18.20 по времени Нур-Султана Ми-8 под командованием майора Романа Костыгова потерпел крушение в Жалагашском районе Кызылординской области.

«До пункта заправки на аэродроме «Крайний» они летели группой. Далее, так как ожидалось, что на место посадки, в Шымкент, они прибудут в темное время суток, они продолжили путь с 10-минутным интервалом.Первыми летели вертолеты под командованием двух молодых летчиков подразделения, третьим шел Роман Костыгов, замыкал командир эскадрильи. Погибший Костыгов и командир подразделения имеют опыт полетов в любых условиях, являются летчиками 2-го класса», - сообщил генерал-майор.

«Они имеют допуск совершать полеты и днем и ночью, в любых сложных метеорологических условиях, и в установленном минимуме погоды», - отметил спикер.

По его словам, произошедшее расследует государственная комиссия, и забегать вперед он не будет.

«Но, это сугубо мое личное мнение, при первичном осмотре места крушения, я как опытный летчик наблюдал, что здесь идет еще раз повторюсь - это мое сугубо личное мнение - отказ авиационной техники, однозначно. По разлету фрагментов вертолета - это начало происходить в воздухе и параллельно произошел пожар на борту», - сказал генерал-майор.

По словам Косанова, вертолеты летели на высоте 2 100 метров, и вероятно, при крушении вертолет Костыгова падал примерно 40 секунд.

«Разговаривать с землей экипажу было некогда. С высоты вертолет падал примерно 40 секунд. Некогда было в эфир выходить. Экипаж начал бороться. По разлету фрагментов вертолета до места падения видно, что машиной управляли до последнего момента. На пути падения Ми-8 оказалась ферма, и очевидцы рассказали, что вертолет буквально пролетел над ними. Экипаж боролся до конца, чтобы посадить вертолет, предотвратить катастрофу», - сообщил он.

Упавший вертолет был выпущен в 1985 году, крайний капитальный ремонт прошел в 2014 году в 405-м авиаремонтном заводе города Алматы. И как отметил Косанов, вертолет должен был эксплуатироваться 8 лет, с прохождением техобслуживания.

На момент пресс-конференции, по словам генерал-майора, были опознаны 10 тел. К ночи должны опознать всех, с проведением всех экспертиз. Затем тела погибших, вероятно, завтра развезут по родным областям. Это Алматинская, Актюбинская, Западно-Казахстанская, Туркестанская и Павлодарская области.

Комментируя работы на месте происшествия, он сообщил, что практически все фрагменты были обнаружены, но поиски продолжаются. Черный ящик был найден, и сейчас исследуется Госкомиссией.

Он отметил, что летчики Актауской эскадрильи подготовлены для полетов в любых условиях. Кроме того, перевозка личного состава разрешена, как днем, так и ночью....


https://kursiv.kz/news/obschestvo/20...-dom-schaste-i

Получается, шли на эшелоне по приборам. Значит, влияние погоды маловероятно. "

Упал вертолёт - Страница 33

----------


## OKA

> "  Истребитель-бомбардировщик МиГ-27, стоящий на вооружений военно-воздушных сил Индии, потерпел крушение около города Джодхпур. Об этом сообщает газета The Times of India со ссылкой на местных чиновников...


Видны некоторые цифры на киле :

----------


## OKA

" Два морских пехотинца США, майор Мэтью М. Виганд, 34 года, из Эмблера, Пенсильвания, и капитан Трэвис У. Брэннон, 30 лет, из Нэшвилла, Теннесси, были идентифицированы как экипаж, который погиб в катастрофе двухместного штурмового вертолета AH-1Z Viper в субботу, 30 марта 2019 года примерно в 20.45 часов. по местному времени на авиабазе морской пехоты Юма тренировочные полигоны.

Журналист Шон Сноу процитировал полковника морской пехоты Келвина У. Галлмана, командира первой эскадрильи морского авиационного вооружения и тактики, из официального коммандного релиза, опубликованного в The Marine Corps Times, в котором говорилось: “Мы присоединяемся к семьям майора Виганда и капитана Брэннона в трауре по потере любимого человека. Наши самые ценные активы-это отдельные морские пехотинцы, и наша главная цель-поддержка семей в это трудное время.”

Согласно новостным сообщениям, вертолет и его экипаж участвовали в курсе инструктора по вооружению и тактике морской пехоты США 2-19, управляемом морской авиационной эскадрильей вооружения и тактики-1 (MAWTS-1) в момент крушения. Причина крушения находится под следствием.

Согласно официальным морским СМИ США, " курс инструктора по оружию и тактике (WTI) представляет собой семинедельный период обучения, организованный морской авиационной эскадрильей оружия и тактики один в Юме, штат Аризона, который включает в себя планирование Корпуса морской пехоты и осуществление передовой воздушной и наземной тактики через серию эскалационных эволюций с целью производства сертифицированных инструкторов по оружию и тактике. Инструкторы по вооружениям и тактике служат в качестве офицеров эскадрильи, которые используют свои навыки в качестве экспертов по самолетам и вооружениям, чтобы обеспечить своим подразделениям надлежащую подготовку и оценку для обеспечения исключительной боевой готовности.”..."

https://theaviationist.com/2019/04/0...na-identified/





Видимо полёты данного типа приостановлены :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lOqa2Ps-Sc

----------


## OKA

https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20.../#.XKWK87g6AjE

" Около 13:55 первого апреля транспортный самолет MV 22 Osprey, принадлежащий Корпусу морской пехоты военно-воздушной базы США Футенма (город Гинован, префектура Окинава), совершил вынужденную посадку в международном аэропорту Осака (Итами) .

　По сообщению пресс-службы аэропорта, взлетно-посадочная полоса будет закрыта примерно на 20 минут, пока Osprey не переместится на перрон. В результате всего семь рейсов из аэропорта были задержаны на 19 минут.



　По данным Министерства обороны, Osprey объявил чрезвычайную ситуацию и приземлился в аэропорту Итами по пути с базы Ивакуни (префектура Ямагути) к базе Атсуги (префектура Канагава). Видимых повреждений самолета не обнаружено. Трое членов экипажа не пострадали.　  "

https://aviaforum.ru/threads/melkie-...17797/page-644


"     В Испании жесткую посадку совершил военно-транспортный самолет, девять человек получили ранения:
3/4/2019 A LAS 20:15
https://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arag...e-1307191.html 

- A Spanish Air Force IPTN/CASA CN-235 has experienced a hard bounced landing at Santa Cilia airport, in Huesca.
All 10 occupants were injured and the aircraft was substantially damaged "



https://aviaforum.ru/threads/avarii-...5/post-2389033

----------


## AMCXXL

> https://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arag...e-1307191.html 
> 
> - A Spanish Air Force IPTN/CASA *CN-235* has experienced a hard bounced landing at Santa Cilia airport, in Huesca.
> All 10 occupants were injured and the aircraft was substantially damaged "
> 
> 
> 
> https://aviaforum.ru/threads/avarii-...5/post-2389033


Разбитый самолет в Испании: (Airbus) CASA  *C-295* (Испания BBC: T.21)
Авиабаза:  Getafe (Madrid)  Wing-35
Регистрация Т.21-10  35-48
https://www.defensa.com/espana/accid...te-c295-huesca
Этот самолет

----------


## OKA

> "Истребитель F-35А сил самообороны Японии исчез с экранов радаров над Тихим океаном, об этом сообщает телеканал NHK."
> https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...medium=desktop
> Второй пошел.


" Japanese F35 fighter, disappears from the radar over the Pacific, no radio contact https://avia.liveuamap.com/en/2019/9...the-radar-over … via @TrafficNewsJp "



https://twitter.com/Liveuamap/status...745090/photo/1


https://theaviationist.com/2019/04/0...pacific-ocean/

----------


## OKA

> Говорят, для "стелсости" необходимо перед каждым полётом красить спецсоставом... Японцы экономят.
> 
> P.S. Нашли обломки...


Но в океане он оказался явно не из-за красочки..




" Силы самообороны Японии подтвердили в среду утром по местному времени, что пропавший F-35A разбился, указав на обломки, замеченные во вторник вечером кораблями и вертолетами, ищущими самолет.

Пилот по-прежнему отсутствует. К поискам присоединились также военные силы США, в том числе многоцелевой самолет ВМС США Boeing P-8A Poseidon, временно несущий службу в Японии.

Разбившийся самолет, который JASDF идентифицировал как серийный номер 79-8705, был первым из 13 японских F-35As, собранных до сих пор окончательной сборкой и проверкой Mitsubishi в Нагое. В дополнение к 12 самолетам JASDF F-35As, затронутым временным японским приказом о заземлении, 14-й собранный самолет, который все еще находится в Нагое и проходит предварительные летные испытания, также был заземлен.

Местные СМИ сообщили во вторник, что контакт с истребителем-невидимкой Lockheed Martin был потерян незадолго до 19:30 по местному времени, а последнее местоположение самолета было идентифицировано над Тихим океаном примерно в 85 милях к востоку от города Мисава в префектуре Аомори, в северной части главного острова Японии Хонсю.

Национальный общественный вещатель Японии, NHK, цитируя должностных лиц Сил самообороны Японии, сообщил, что пропавший F-35A был одним из четырех JASDF F-35A, которые взлетели с близлежащей авиабазы Мисава для учебной миссии в 19:00 по местному времени.

Самолеты и суда Военно-Морских Сил самообороны Японии быстро начали поисковую миссию, а вскоре после этого береговая охрана Японии отправила два судна. Другие самолеты JASDF, скорее всего поисково-спасательные самолеты U-125A и вертолеты UH-60J Black Hawk, которые развернуты на японских авиабазах, также, как сообщается, присоединились к поисковым усилиям.

Пресс-секретарь Министерства обороны США подполковник Дэйв Истберн сказал Defense News, что агентство “осведомлено и контролирует ситуацию в Японии.”
Получить последние новости в вашем почтовом ящике
Не пропустите последние новости из оборонной промышленности. Зарегистрируйтесь сегодня

Япония подняла свою первую эскадрилью F-35A только в конце прошлого месяца, с 302-м Хикотаем, установленным в Мисаве с 13 F-35A после его перевода из Хякури, к северу от столицы Японии Токио, где он управлял Mitsubishi F-4EJ Phantom II.

Валери Инсинна внесла свой вклад в этот доклад. "

https://www.defensenews.com/air/2019...-are-grounded/

Яндекс-перевод

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Но в океане он оказался явно не из-за красочки..


не факт. Один раз из-за "красочки" чуть ф-22 не потеряли, сорвало в полете примерно 4 метра покрытия и прямиком в ВЗ... Одному двигателю сразу каюк, на втором дотянул.

----------


## OKA

> ..Одному двигателю сразу каюк...


 




https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1575270.html

Дрон-макет ?

----------


## OKA

" В США разбили самолет-летающее крыло Нортроп N-9BM – прототип целой линейки «летающих крыльев» фирмы от истребителя ХР-79 до современного стелса В-2 «Спирит». Самолет фактически представлял собой летающую «модель» в масштабе 1:3 опытного бомбардировщика ХВ-35. Всего в 1942-1944 гг. было построено четыре N-9.

  

«Крылья» Нортропа в конце 40-х годов

Самолет принадлежал музею в Фейме и готовился для аэрошоу. Пилот погиб.

Вообще, идея «погонять» ценные музейные экспонаты, рискуя их потерять, – «тоже спесь»(с). Все же, если грохнется, не соберешь – это не танк. "

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/439731.html

Известным любителям "авиамотостарины" - на заметку...

Познавательное обсуждение, кста :

https://vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2890967.htm

----------


## OKA

" 23 апреля 2019 года во время посадки выкатился со взлетно-посадочной полосы истребитель-бомбардировщик Су-22М4 (бортовой номер 5858 "Красный") 921-го полка ВВС Вьетнама. Летчик не пострадал."

Фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1589428.html




Ну и ещё :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5kgp_svWxQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vv_kOGOVMWs

----------


## Avia M

Истребитель F-16 потерпел крушение в Калифорнии возле базы ВВС, сообщило местное отделение телеканала ABC.
Офис местного шерифа подтвердил падение самолета и добавил, что самолет врезался в здание. Пилот госпитализирован, его жизни ничего не угрожает. 

https://ria.ru/20190517/1553561592.html

----------


## OKA

> Истребитель F-16 потерпел крушение в Калифорнии возле базы ВВС, сообщило местное отделение телеканала ABC.
> Офис местного шерифа подтвердил падение самолета и добавил, что самолет врезался в здание. Пилот госпитализирован, его жизни ничего не угрожает. 
> 
> https://ria.ru/20190517/1553561592.html





Истребитель ВВС США F-16C c подвешенным вооружением упал на здание склада в Калифорнии. 

  

Летчик успешно катапультировался. 12 человек получили легкие ранения.
Причиной катастрофы стал выход из строй гидравлики машины.

Пресс-релиз 452th Air Mobility Wing с сообщением об аварии истребителя F-16C из состава 114th FW, произошедшей сегодня, в 03:40 PST, на авиабазе March Air Reserve Base^



https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3336109.html

----------


## OKA

" На китайских военных форумах опубликовано видео падения истребителя-бомбардировщика Xian JH-7 ВВС НОАК. Катастрофа, судя по дате, произошла вчера - 18 мая 2019 года. Как сообщается два пилота успели катапультироваться. Жертв на земле нет.
Это уже второе летное проишествие с этим типом самолета за этот год. "




https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1613216.html

----------


## OKA

> 


" Как сообщают индийские СМИ, расследование обстоятельств крушения вертолета Ми-17В-5 ВВс Индии в районе Сринагара 27 февраля 2019 года показало, что вертолет был по ошибке уничтожен ракетой зенитного ракетного комплекса SPYDER, принадлежащего также индийским ВВС. Соответствующие следственные действия с возможным предъявлением обвинений ведутся в отношении командира авиабазы ВВС Индии в Сринагаре и еще трех офицеров 

Напомним, что гибель индийского вертолета Ми-17В-5 произошла утром 27 февраля 2019 года в индийской части Кашмира примерно в 100 км от Линии контроля с Пакистаном и совпала с известными столкновениями в воздухе между ВВС Индии и Пакистана. Вылетевший из Сринагара вертолет Ми-17В-5 из состава 154-го вертолетного отряда (HU154) ВВС Индии разбился всего через 10 минут при возвращении на базу, при этом погибли все находившиеся на его борту шесть индийских военнослужащих во главе с командиром экипажа сквадрон-лидером Нинадом Мандавгане (Ninad Mandavgane), кроме того одно гражданское лицо погибло на земле.

Согласно материалам расследования, попавшим в индийские СМИ, вертолет совершал полет с выключенным устройством госопознавания, которое было отключено, поскольку создавало помехи гражданскому воздушному трафику, а также могло способствовать засечке вертолета пакистанскими средствами радиоразведки. Тем не менее, расположенный в Барнала командный центр индийской автоматизированной интегрированной системы ПВО Integrated Air Command & Control System (IACCS) определил вертолет как "свой". Вертолет также поддерживал устойчивую радиосвязь с авиационным диспетчером авиабазы в Сринагаре.

Однако расчет развернутого в Сринагаре зенитного ракетного комплекса (видимо, батареи) израильского производства SPYDER из состава ВВС Индии ошибочно индентифицировал воздушную цель в виде своего вертолета как "БЛА противника" и по команде старшего офицера ПВО авиабазы (Terminal Weapons Director - TWD) без соответствующих уточнений обстановки и согласований произвел по данной цели пуск зенитной ракеты, поразившей вертолет. Согласно индийским правилам, в период боевых действий пост TWD по ротации занимают командир авиабазы либо его первый заместитель - старший оперативный офицер авиабазы (Chief Operations Officer - COO). Именно СОО авиабазы Сринагар и был на посту TWD в тот момент. Тем не менее, командир авиабазы как старшее ответственное лицо также находится под расследованием и отстранен от должности.

Сообщается, что расследование всех обстоятельств инцидента может занять еще до года.

Напомним, что ВВС Индии заказали шесть батарей израильского ЗРК малой и средней дальности SPYDER совместного производства израильских компаний Rafael и IAI, общей стоимостью 260 млн долл, начатых поставкой индийской стороне в 2018 году. Комплекс SPYDER в варианте, поставляемом ВВС Индии, использует в качестве зенитных управляемые ракеты Derby и Python 5. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3651401.html

----------


## OKA

> https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3336109.html

----------


## OKA

> А что все молчат что сегодня Чинук американский в Афгане сбили?


Реально, "Чинук" :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3I2X05sVOk

http://avia.pro/news/nad-afganistano...-chinook-video

https://www.khaama.com/u-s-forces-he...rovince-03473/

https://thedefensepost.com/2019/05/2...istan-helmand/

https://www.ndtv.com/world-news/us-m...anding-2042834


Там их много, не впервОй)





Может и просто "он упал " )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlbFOP7kqXg

----------


## OKA

" Недалеко от границы с Китаем (маршрут полета на карте). Предварительно - отказ двигателя. На борту было 13 человек. Самолет принадлежал 43-й эскадрильи с авиабазы Джорхат, Ассам.

В свое время индусы из-за неспособности украинцев провести ремонт парка Ан-32 заморочились собственным ремонтным заводом, используя ангары для обслуживания противолодочных Р-8, но с тех пор новостей не было давно..."



https://afirsov.livejournal.com/450886.html


" Катастрофа Ан-32 ВВС Индии бортовой номер KA2752, зав. номер 10-09"  :

Список пассажиров :



Фото :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3401548.html





"Опубликован отчет об обстоятельствах катастрофы легкого штурмовика А-29В «СуперТукано» год назад на полигоне в Нью-Мексико (Янкипад-2018). Напомню, что испытания проводились в рамках очередной идеи-фикс ВВС США о разработке «дешевой» альтернативы основным своим штурмовикам А-10.



Идея состояла в том, что штурмовать позиции вражинЫ не надо – достаточно точно бросать бомбы с большой высоты (вне ПВО противника), используя современные средства обнаружения и целеуказания. Для этого по мысли «синк-тенк» ВВС США могли подойти легкие «штурмовики», типа «Бронко» OV-10, «Тукано», нового «Скорпиона» и т.д. В рамках реализации идеи на полигоне за деньги «приглашенных» был организован конкурс среди «желающих». Среди них американская фирма «Сьерра-Невада» и представила «Тукано» от бразильской «Эмбраер».

В полете, закончившемся трагически, в общем-то на небольшой самолет навесили две управляемые бомбы по 230 кг и пару пусковых с НУРС. Аэродинамика самолета была еще подпорчена установкой парой крупнокалиберных пулеметов и «шарика» оптико-электронной разведки под фюзеляжем (пустячок-с) - см. фото. Бомбы были управляемые. То есть стоят дорого. При выполнении задания на полигоне (да и в боевой обстановке) управляемые бомбы сбрасываются по одной. Залпом – слишком дорого. И фиг с ним, что возникает несимметричность нагрузки/аэродинамики.

Все это усугубилось ошибкой пилота – экипаж был смешанный: пилот моряк, а опыт боевого применения имел, похоже, только оператор(на U-28). После сброса бомбы с левого пилона пилот стал разворачивать самолет вправо. Ну, это как на двухмоторном самолете разворачиваться в сторону неработающего двигателя (не удивлюсь, если там и правое направление вращения винта). Плюс «испорченная» «шариком» и подвесками аэродинамика. Не удивительно, что самолет вошел в правую, «затягивающую» спираль. После четырех попыток выйти из нее, когда угол пикирования постоянно увеличивался, летчики попытались катапультироваться. Оператор успел, а пилот «дернул за ручки» только на высоте 100-150 м – «кресло» просто не успело отработать – самолет вошел в землю. «Прыгать» надо было на высоте не менее 300 м...

Жмотство чистой воды от организации конкурса до его проведения..."

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/450812.html

----------


## Avia M

Сирийский Су-22 уцелел после попадания ракеты. 

https://rg.ru/2019/06/07/su-22-vyder...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

" 6 июня 2019 года во время проведения полета произошло возгорание   вертолета Sikorsky CH-53E Super Stallion 465-й морской тяжелой вертолетной эскадрильи 3-го авиакрыла морской авиации ВМС США. Вертолет совершил экстренную посадку в аэропорту Империал-Каунти в Калифорнии. 
Возгорание было ликвидировано силами Департамента пожарной охраны округа Империал. Сообщается, что в результате инцидента жертв и пострадавших не имеется.

Sikorsky CH-53E Super Stallion – тяжёлый военный вертолёт, разработанный авиастроительной компанией «Sikorsky Aircraft» в 1974 году по заказу военно-воздушных сил США.
В зависимости от модификации, вертолёт Sikorsky CH-53E Super Stallion может перевозить на своём борту от 37 до 55 человек, при этом, в случае появления необходимости, вертолёт может также перевозить на своём борту и всевозможные грузы, причём, как во внутреннем пространстве, так и при внешнем креплении, что зачастую используется для эвакуации повреждённой техники из зоны ведения боевых действий. Максимальная грузоподъёмность этого летательного аппарата составляет более 18 тысяч килограмм, что в свою очередь обеспечивает широкие возможности для ведения эксплуатации данной модели. "






https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1628169.html

----------


## Avia M

8 июня при взлете истребителя МиГ-29К с аэродрома в штате Гоа от самолета отделились топливные баки, сообщает пресс-служба индийских ВМС. При падении на землю баки взорвались, начался пожар. 

https://rg.ru/2019/06/08/aeroport-v-...medium=desktop

----------


## GThomson

на авиашоу по окончании авиадартса на Су-30 выпал тормозной парашют.

----------


## Red307

> на авиашоу по окончании авиадартса на Су-30 выпал тормозной парашют.
> Вложение 93053
> 
> Вложение 93054


 Интересно, он попал в мишень?

----------


## Nazar

Индусы опять начудили маленько..))
На этот раз уронили ПТБ...

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Индусы опять начудили маленько..))
> На этот раз уронили ПТБ...


Наши тоже не так давно бак под Ейском роняли...

----------


## Avia M

> Интересно, он попал в мишень?


Естественно попал! "За рулём" лётчик-снайпер, карась запутался в стропах...

----------


## Гравилётчик

> на авиашоу по окончании авиадартса на Су-30 выпал тормозной парашют.
> Вложение 93053
> 
> Вложение 93054


Чёт какая-то болезнь у них, что ли... На репетициях к МАКСам в 2015 и 2017 тоже выпадал.

----------


## Nazar

> Наши тоже не так давно бак под Ейском роняли...


У нас прошло без взрывов и разрушений на земле. Упал, помялся и все забыли. А тут несколько машин пожар тушили.

----------


## Avia M

> Чёт какая-то болезнь у них, что ли...


Не болезнь, всего лишь "лёгкое недомогание"... :Smile:  Пройдёт.

----------


## OKA

> " Japanese F35 fighter, disappears from the radar over the Pacific, no radio contact https://avia.liveuamap.com/en/2019/9...the-radar-over … via @TrafficNewsJp "
> 
> Вложение 92058
> 
> https://twitter.com/Liveuamap/status...745090/photo/1
> 
> 
> https://theaviationist.com/2019/04/0...pacific-ocean/





> F-35A ВВС Японии разбился не в силу технических проблем, а из-за того, что его пилот потерял ориентацию в пространстве, включая ощущение высоты и положения машины. 
> 
> https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/6532617



" Глава военного ведомства заявил, что планы Японии по закупке 105 истребителей F-35 за 11,2 миллиарда долларов не будут пересмотрены из-за катастрофы.



- Министерство предпринимает все меры, чтобы подобные происшествия не повторились. 12 оставшихся на авиабазе Мисава истребителей F-35 тщательно проверены, пилоты пройдут дополнительное обучение, чтобы избежать дезориентации в полете, - рассказал Ивая.

 

Напомним, F-35A под управлением 41-летнего майора Акиноми Хосоми пропал с радаров 9 апреля около 19.25 по местному времени. Япония прекратила поиски самолета после того, как у острова Хонсю были найдены крыло и фрагменты двигателя истребителя, они сильно повреждены. Ранее был найден бортовой самописец F-35, но без носителя информации. 7 июня Минобороны Японии официально подтвердило смерть Акиноми Хосоми - фрагменты его тела и снаряжения были найдены в ходе поисков.

По имеющимся данным, F-35 вошел в воду на скорости около 1100 километров в час, пилот не предпринял попытки катапультироваться. В ходе расследования выдвигалась версия, что пилот истребителя мог потерять управления из-за кислородного голодания, но японские военные опровергли это предположение "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3433332.html

Судя по фото, не только амеры барышень на F-35 готовят))

----------


## OKA

> Не болезнь, всего лишь "лёгкое недомогание"... Пройдёт.

----------


## Avia M

Инцидент отмечен в местном городе Плоцк, где проводилось масштабное авиационное шоу. Судно “Як-52” участвовало в программе, пилоту предстояло выполнить несколько акробатических фигур, но в какой-то момент что-то пошло не так. Самолет резко начал терять высоту и на скорости рухнул в реку, что удалось снять на камеру. Вследствие случившегося скончался 60-летний пилот, прибывший в Польшу из Германии для участия в мероприятии.

Источник: https://actualnews.org/exclusive/295...-v-polshe.html

https://youtu.be/FlYABq7vm3s

----------


## Avia M

Тяжелый военно-транспортный самолет Ан-124 уничтожен в аэропорту Митига в ливийской столице Триполи.

https://lenta.ru/news/2019/06/22/tripoli/
https://twitter.com/thelibyatimes/st...09997528961024

----------


## OKA

> Тяжелый военно-транспортный самолет Ан-124 уничтожен в аэропорту Митига в ливийской столице Триполи.
> 
> https://lenta.ru/news/2019/06/22/tripoli/
> https://twitter.com/thelibyatimes/st...09997528961024


Ещё целый :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/176725.html

Обсуждение :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3482542.html

----------


## Avia M

Два истребителя Eurofighter военно-воздушных сил ФРГ потерпели крушение на севере страны. 
В ВВС ФРГ сообщили, что оба пилота катапультировались.
DPA пишет со ссылкой на источники, что один из них найден живым.

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/65851...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

> Два истребителя Eurofighter военно-воздушных сил ФРГ потерпели крушение на севере страны. 
> В ВВС ФРГ сообщили, что оба пилота катапультировались.
> DPA пишет со ссылкой на источники, что один из них найден живым.
> 
> https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/65851...medium=desktop







" Бундесвер подсчитывает потери после воздушной катастрофы. 24 июня, пресс-служба Минобороны Германии сообщила о том, что в небе над озером Флезензе (земля Мекленбург-Передняя Померания) столкнулись два истребителя Eurofighter Typhoon.

Три самолёта 73-й эскадрильи Steinhoff отрабатывали учебный бой над озером. Два истребителя столкнулись и упали на землю на расстоянии 10 км друг от друга. Оба пилота смогли катапультироваться, но один из них погиб. О происшествии доложил пилот уцелевшего самолёта.


​Фрагменты разбившегося истребителя. nordkurier.de 

По предварительной версии, самолёты столкнулись в воздухе. В военном командовании уточнили, что истребители были не вооружены, но один из них упал в лесу, вызвав пожар. Второй самолёт разбился неподалёку от посёлка, возле места его крушения были обнаружены человеческие останки (позже в полиции сообщили, что они принадлежат погибшему пилоту).

Истребитель четвёртого поколения Eurofighter Typhoon был разработан фирмой Eurofighter GmbH, созданной в 1986 году консорциумом итальянской компании Alenia Aeronautica, британской BAE Systems и европейской корпорации аэрокосмической промышленности EADS (ныне — Airbus Group). Первый полёт истребителя состоялся в 1994 году, а в 2003 году началось его серийное производство."

https://warspot.ru/14985-v-germanii-...ighter-typhoon

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Avia M

Учебно-тренировочный самолет L-39 ВВС Таиланда потерпел катастрофу в провинции Чиангмай на севере страны, один летчик погиб, еще один летчик ранен, сообщает в четверг телеканал "Тхаи Рат ТВ". Об этом сообщает РИА Новости.

Самолет, который используется для обучения летчиков-истребителей, приписанный к 411 учебной эскадрилье в провинции Чиангмай, выполнял учебный полет над горными районами провинции, когда внезапно произошел отказ двигателя, сообщает телеканал со ссылкой на командование ВВС Таиланда. Самолетом управляли летчик-инструктор и курсант.

В момент отказа двигателя самолет летел на небольшой высоте. Обоим летчикам пришлось немедленно катапультироваться. Один летчик  погиб при спуске на парашюте, ударившись о деревья при приземлении, второй  при приземлении получил серьезные травмы, но остался жив, говорится в сообщении.

----------


## OKA

> Учебно-тренировочный самолет L-39 ВВС Таиланда потерпел катастрофу в провинции Чиангмай на севере страны, один летчик погиб, еще один летчик ранен, сообщает в четверг телеканал "Тхаи Рат ТВ". Об этом сообщает РИА Новости.
> 
> Самолет, который используется для обучения летчиков-истребителей, приписанный к 411 учебной эскадрилье в провинции Чиангмай, выполнял учебный полет над горными районами провинции, когда внезапно произошел отказ двигателя, сообщает телеканал со ссылкой на командование ВВС Таиланда. Самолетом управляли летчик-инструктор и курсант.
> 
> В момент отказа двигателя самолет летел на небольшой высоте. Обоим летчикам пришлось немедленно катапультироваться. Один летчик  погиб при спуске на парашюте, ударившись о деревья при приземлении, второй  при приземлении получил серьезные травмы, но остался жив, говорится в сообщении.






Линки внизу страницы :

https://www.thairath.co.th/news/local/north/1613066

Ролики за 11 июля :

https://www.youtube.com/user/thairathonline/videos

----------


## Avia M

В Каспийском море упал азербайджанский МиГ-29...
Уточняется, что инцидент произошел накануне около 22:00 (21:00 мск).
Сейчас предпринимаются неотложные меры по поиску и спасению пилота.

https://ria.ru/20190725/1556858822.h...medium=desktop

----------


## Avia M

Пожар вспыхнул на борту гигантского военно-транспортного самолёта ВВС США Lockheed C-5M Super Galaxy во время авиашоу в Висконсине.
Инцидент произошёл в ходе приземления воздушного судна после возгорания жидкости в гидросистеме шасси. Зрители увидели дым ещё на этапе руления, а после остановки самолёта пламя охватило колёса правой стойки.

https://youtu.be/X--LZvK6rmU

----------


## Avia M

Многоцелевой истребитель F/A-18E Super Hornet разбился в среду около базы ВМС США в Калифорнии. Об этом сообщается в Twitter ВМС США.
По меньшей мере семеро посетителей национального парка Долина смерти пострадали в результате катастрофы многоцелевого истребителя в штате Калифорния. Об этом сообщила в среду телекомпания CNN.
на данный момент на месте крушения ведется "поисково-спасательная операция, но о состоянии летчика ничего неизвестно

----------


## OKA

> Многоцелевой истребитель F/A-18E Super Hornet разбился в среду около базы ВМС США в Калифорнии. Об этом сообщается в Twitter ВМС США.
> По меньшей мере семеро посетителей национального парка Долина смерти пострадали в результате катастрофы многоцелевого истребителя в штате Калифорния. Об этом сообщила в среду телекомпания CNN.
> на данный момент на месте крушения ведется "поисково-спасательная операция, но о состоянии летчика ничего неизвестно


Прессуха :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gI9z4xevwQ



https://afirsov.livejournal.com/465386.html

----------


## OKA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaubC_q1LD0

Не про ВВС, но тема горячая, во всех смыслах...

https://www.bfmtv.com/police-justice...c-1741996.html




" Пожарный самолет разбился на юге Франции 2 августа в ходе операции по тушению крупных лесных пожаров.

Как передает ТАСС, об этом мировую общественность проинформировал телеканал BFM TV, ссылаясь на пожарную службу департамента Гар.

Отмечается, что самолет рухнул в районе города Женерак. Пока неизвестно сколько было человек на борту и какова их дальнейшая судьба.

По информации портала France Info, катастрофа произошла с самолетом-амфибией Tracker, резервуар которого вмещает 3,4 тонны воды, отмечает РИА Новости.

На месте происшествия работают команды спасателей. Причины и обстоятельства крушения амфибии пока не установлены.

Пожары в департаменте начались в начале недели в районе Женерака. Они были потушены, однако 2 августа вспыхнули с новой силой, причем сразу в десятке мест недалеко от города Ним, где огнем была уничтожена растительность на площади в 150 гектаров."

https://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=3174775


Три года назад в Иркутской области Ил-76 МЧС разбился при тушении пожаров ...

----------


## Avia M

Двое военных погибли в результате инцидента, произошедшего в воскресенье во время авиашоу в колумбийском городе Медельин (столица департамента Антьокия). Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на газету El Tiempo.
По данным издания, военнослужащие сорвались с большой высоты во время исполнения части парада. В ходе воздушного дефиле они держали флаг Колумбии, который был спущен вместе с ними на тросе с вертолета. В данный момент зона проведения мероприятий закрыта, проводится расследование причин инцидента.

----------


## Avia M

В Сети появилось видео момента крушения испанского военного самолета в Средиземном море.
На кадрах, опубликованных в Twitter-аккаунте Air Plus News, видно, как воздушное судно входит в крутое пике и разбивается о воду.

https://ria.ru/20190826/1557913281.h...medium=desktop

----------


## Polikarpoff

Вообще, на кадрах видно, что он почти вырулил, метров 20-30 не хватило. Возможно, мертвую петлю не рассчитал?

----------


## Avia M

Поисковый вертолет обнаружил место падения штурмовика Су-25УБ на Ставрополье, поиски летчиков продолжаются. Об этом ТАСС сообщил во вторник источник в силовых структурах региона.
"Место падения самолета обнаружено. Парашюты летчиков с вертолета замечены не были. К месту падения будет направлен наземный поисково-спасательный отряд", - сказал он.
Источник в силовых структурах Ставропольского края сообщил во вторник, что штурмовик Су-25УБ ВКС РФ потерпел аварию на Северном Кавказе. "Полеты проводились с аэродрома Буденновск. На поиски двух катапультировавшихся пилотов вылетел вертолет, их судьба пока неизвестна", - сказал собеседник агентства.

----------


## OKA

" Сотрудники сельхозпредприятия села Чернолесское видели момент крушения штурмовика Су-25УБ на Ставрополье.

"Работники колхоза убирали подсолнечник и увидели, как воздушное судно уходит в штопор. Насколько нам известно, пилоты обнаружены. В каком они состоянии - нам неизвестно", - заявили "Интерфаксу" в администрации Советского городского округа.

По словам собеседника агентства, на месте крушения работают экстренные службы.

Ранее со ссылкой на Минобороны РФ сообщалось, что 3 сентября при выполнении планового учебно-тренировочного полета в Ставропольском крае потерпел аварию самолет Су-25УБ. В настоящее время специалисты поисково-спасательной службы ведут поиск двух летчиков.

Источник "Интерфакса" также сообщал, что перед ЧП со штурмовиком была потеряна связь. "

https://www.interfax.ru/russia/674991

----------


## PECHKIN

> колхоза убирали подсолнечник и увидели, как воздушное судно уходит в штопор


М-да, хороший колхозник должОн разбираться в штопорАх...
К сожалению, чуда не произошло, земля небом ребятам...

----------


## Avia M

19 сентября. Истребитель F-16 бельгийских ВВС разбился в четверг на территории департамента Морбиан на северо-западе Франции.
Газета Ouest-France отмечает, что один из двух пилотов застрял на линии электропередачи, предположительно, он получил травмы. По предварительным данным, самолет участвовал в учениях. Речь идет об истребителе с военной авиабазы Флоренн в Бельгии.
Очевидцы сообщают, что на месте крушения виден столб черного дыма. По данным французского издания, самолет упал в поле, неподалеку от частного дома, его фасад поврежден. 

https://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=319...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Avia M

Истребитель-бомбардировщик Tornado ВВС Германии, находясь в небе над землей Шлезвиг-Гольштейн, потерял два подвесных топливных бака. Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на агентство DPA.

Как отметил представитель военно-воздушных сил ФРГ, на момент ЧП баки уже были пусты, без топлива. Один из них упал и был обнаружен в поле в районе Восточный Гольштейн на севере Германии. Другой пока не нашли. По предварительным данным, жертв и пострадавших нет.

----------


## OKA

Встретилось про6 сент. :




" На аэродроме в Саратовской области совершил жесткую посадку военный вертолет Ми-8. «Ми-8 жестко сел в районе поселка Сокол», – уточнил источник, добавив, что вертолет принадлежит одной из силовых структур. Ми-8 упал недалеко от населенного пункта Соколовый. «Ми-8 после взлета с аэродрома попытался совершить жесткую посадку, но ударился о землю и загорелся», – заявил осведомленный источник. Несколько человек удалось спасти. По словам источника «Ведомостей», близкого к Минобороны, речь идет о вертолете Ми-8 ВКС. Он совершил аварийную посадку в районе аэродрома «Сокол», информация о пострадавших уточняется, добавил источник. Сейчас на месте ЧП работают оперативные службы. Экипаж вертолета не пострадал. Причиной аварии могло стать разрушение одной из стоек шасси. "

----------


## GThomson

> Встретилось про6 сент. :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " На аэродроме в Саратовской области совершил жесткую посадку военный вертолет Ми-8. «Ми-8 жестко сел в районе поселка Сокол», – уточнил источник, добавив, что вертолет принадлежит одной из силовых структур. Ми-8 упал недалеко от населенного пункта Соколовый. «Ми-8 после взлета с аэродрома попытался совершить жесткую посадку, но ударился о землю и загорелся», – заявил осведомленный источник. Несколько человек удалось спасти. По словам источника «Ведомостей», близкого к Минобороны, речь идет о вертолете Ми-8 ВКС. Он совершил аварийную посадку в районе аэродрома «Сокол», информация о пострадавших уточняется, добавил источник. Сейчас на месте ЧП работают оперативные службы. Экипаж вертолета не пострадал. Причиной аварии могло стать разрушение одной из стоек шасси. "


видео месячной давности перелётного РЭБовца, заваливщегося из-за неграмотного руления на старт...

----------


## OKA

> видео месячной давности ...


Три недели, если уж точнее... 

Все живы , и хорошо)

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/6849814

----------


## Avia M

> Все живы , и хорошо)


Двухместный учебно-боевой вариант истребителя МиГ-21 потерпел крушение в Индии. Как сообщают местные источники, инцидент произошел в районе авиабазы Гвалиор в штате Мадхья-Прадеш.
Находившиеся на борту самолета пилоты успешно катапультировались.

https://rg.ru/2019/09/25/padenie-let...a-v-indii.html

----------


## Avia M

27 сен - РИА Новости. Вертолет ВС Сенегала, выполнявший операцию под руководством миротворческой миссии организации ООН в ЦАР (MINUSCA), потерпел крушение в городе Буар на западе Центральноафриканской республики, в результате три человека погибли, один пострадал, вертолет Ми-35 возвращался после операции по борьбе с вооруженными группировками.

https://ria.ru/20190927/1559218418.html

----------


## Avia M

Вчера около полудня вертолет UH-60A*Black Hawk выполнял миссию MEDEVAC над*Объединенным учебным центром готовности (JRTC) в*Форт-Полке, штат Луизиана. Он*прилетел за*военнослужащим, который получил травму во*время учений. На*борту находились пилот и*еще*3*военнослужащих.
По*неизвестным причинам вертолет разбился. В*авиакатастрофе погиб один из*военнослужащих. Другие получили ранения. Один из*них*был*доставлен в*военный госпиталь армии Бейн-Джонс на*базе в*Форт-Полк, а*еще*двое*— в*региональный медицинский центр Rapides в*Александрии. Их*состояние было оценено как*стабильное. 

https://news.rambler.ru/troops/42904...ource=copylink

----------


## Avia M

Минобороны Словакии временно прекратило тренировочные полеты истребителей МиГ-29, сообщил в воскресенье глава ведомства Петер Гайдош.
В субботу вечером МиГ-29 потерпел крушение в районе города Злате-Моравце в центральной части страны, пилот успел катапультироваться. По предварительным данным, причиной аварии мог стать недостаток топлива.

https://ria.ru/20190929/1559250000.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

> 27 сен - РИА Новости. Вертолет ВС Сенегала, выполнявший операцию под руководством миротворческой миссии организации ООН в ЦАР (MINUSCA), потерпел крушение в городе Буар на западе Центральноафриканской республики, в результате три человека погибли, один пострадал, вертолет Ми-35 возвращался после операции по борьбе с вооруженными группировками.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20190927/1559218418.html


" Ми-35 разбился в Сенегале в СМУ при возвращении на базу после выполнения боевой миссии под флагом ООН в ЦАР. Погибло три военнослужащих.

https://ic.pics.livejournal.com/dian...601749_900.png

Печальная катастрофа в Сенегале, когда три солдата были убиты и один был тяжело ранен в результате крушения Ми-35 Организации Объединенных Наций (ООН).

Ми-35 принадлежал Армейской авиации Сенегала (AdlAS, ВВС Сенегала), которая развернута и назначена для ООН, была переброшена в Центральноафриканскую Республику 27 сентября 2019 года.

Ми-35 участвовал в боевой миссии 26 сентября, когда миротворческие силы ООН провели нападение на вооруженную группу 3R в Куи (Koui) на северо-западе страны. Когда вертолет возвращался в свое передовое расположение, он упал в плохую погоду в городе Буаре (Bouar), примерно в 490 километрах к северо-западу от столицы Банги. Буар имеет небольшой аэродром всего в пяти километрах к востоку от города.

Небольшое сенегальское подразделение, состоящее из примерно 100 военных и около десяти вертолетов, работает и борется в Центральноафриканской Республике против вооруженных групп с 2013 года и является частью Многопрофильной комплексной миссии Организации Объединенных Наций по стабилизации в Центральноафриканской Республике (MINUSCA).
Ми-35 ВВС Сенегала, как правило, базируются в Дакаре/Йоффе (Dakar/Yoff) и назначаются Групповым оператором авиации (GOAA). Отряд был оснащен тремя Ми-24В и двумя Ми-35П. В течение 2018 года один Ми-24В (серийный 6W-HCA/UNO-308P) и оба Ми-35П (6W-SHY/UNO-309P и 6W-SHZ/UNO-310P) были назначены для миссии ООН в Центральноафриканской Республике ,


Примечание: причиной катастрофы вертолета Ми-17 в Сенегале, произошедшей 15 марта 2018 г., мог стать некачественный ремонт, который вертолет прошел на Украине. Об этом сообщили в холдинге «Вертолеты России», который производит Ми-17.
«Обслуживание вертолета, потерпевшего крушение, велось в несертифицированной украинской компании, что делает возможным использование контрафактных запчастей и агрегатов, создающих серьезную угрозу безопасности полетов»,— отмечают в компании. Как пояснил источник агентства в сфере военно-технического сотрудничества, Россия в 2006-2007 годах поставила Сенегалу вертолеты Ми-17-1В, Ми-24П и Ми-35П и до 2008 года обслуживала их сама. После сервис данных вертолетов осуществлялся в украинском городе Конотоп.
В 2013 г. по контракту № STE-2-111-Д/К-12 с ГП ГХВП "Спецтехноэкспорт" на ГП "Авиакон" был проведен капитальный ремонт вертолетов Ми-17-1В (зав. номера 686М01 и 686М02) и Ми-35 (зав. номера 3532013812542 и 054375) ВВС Сенегала, включая капитальный ремонт их главных редукторов и двигателей. "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3917339.html

----------


## Avia M

Число погибших в результате крушения бомбардировщика времен Второй мировой войны B-17 в США возросло до семи человек.
Утром в среду бомбардировщик времен Второй мировой войны B-17 упал в международном аэропорту Брэдли в штате Коннектикут. По информации властей, после обнаружения неисправности экипаж попытался вернуться в аэропорт вылета, но при заходе на посадку самолет упал в ангар, в котором находились емкости с противообледенительной жидкостью. Сообщалось, что самолет вместе с четырьмя другими военными ретросамолетами принимал участие в выставке и показательных полетах "Крылья свободы".

https://ria.ru/20191003/1559379412.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

> Число погибших в результате крушения бомбардировщика времен Второй мировой войны B-17 в США возросло до семи человек.
> Утром в среду бомбардировщик времен Второй мировой войны B-17 упал в международном аэропорту Брэдли в штате Коннектикут. По информации властей, после обнаружения неисправности экипаж попытался вернуться в аэропорт вылета, но при заходе на посадку самолет упал в ангар, в котором находились емкости с противообледенительной жидкостью. Сообщалось, что самолет вместе с четырьмя другими военными ретросамолетами принимал участие в выставке и показательных полетах "Крылья свободы".
> 
> https://ria.ru/20191003/1559379412.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews






На тему :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g6396ldrT4

Прессуха :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXsqYp2E8Y0

Ещё ролики :

https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...IIAw%253D%253D


К вопросу о восстановлении раритетных аппаратов "до лётного состояния" :

Интересная новость



" 2 октября 2019 года в международном аэропорту Брэдли, штат Коннектикут, потерпел аварию знаменитый бомбардировщик B-17G "Nine-O-Nine". Вскоре после взлета у машины отказал двигатель №4 и пилоты запросили экстренную посадку. После приземления в торце ВПП машина врезалась в пост инструментального контроля, выкатилась вправо, пересекла газон, рулежную дорожку и, столкнувшись с противообледенительной ёмкостью, загорелась. Из тринадцати человек, находившихся на борту, погибли семеро, в том числе командир, 75-летний Эрнест МакКоли, имевший более 7300 часов налета на "Крепостях" и второй пилот, 71-летний Майкл Фостер. Выжили бортинженер и пятеро пассажиров.

"Nine-O-Nine" (серийный номер № 44 -83575) был построен в Лонг-Бич, Калифорния, компанией Douglas Aircraft Company и принят на вооружение в ВВС США в апреле 1945 года, но поучаствовать в боевых действиях ему не довелось. В 1951-м году он был переоборудован в поисково-спасательный самолет SB-17G и служил в Пуэрто-Рико. Позже его перевели в воздушной транспортную службу. В 1952 году машина, переименованная в "Miss Yucca", поработала в качестве цели на ядерном полигоне в Неваде, где пережила три ядерных взрыва. 

После 13-летнего "периода остывания" бомбардировщик был продан компании Aircraft Specialties, которая восстановила его до летного состояния и следующие двадцать лет он прослужил к качестве пожарного самолета, применявшегося для тушения крупных лесных массивов. В 1986 году самолет был продан Фонду Коллингса, который вернул ему исторический облик весны 45-го и первоначальное имя - "Nine-O-Nine". 

В августе 1987 года во время авиашоу в западной Пенсильвании с ним произошел серьезный инцидент: при приземлении сильный боковой ветер накренил машину и она задела взлетную полосу консолью правого крыла. Несмотря на усилия экипажа, самолет ушел с ВПП, повалил ограждение, снес столб линии электропередач и скатился на дно тридцатиметрового оврага. Удар был такой силы, что все четыре двигателя сорвало с креплений, а "подбородочную" турель вдавило в носовой обтекатель. В тот раз обошлось без жертв и самолет снова смогли восстановить, но от судьбы не уйдешь ...
* На сегодняшний день в Соединенных Штатах сохранилось сорок B-17 Flying Fortress, девять из которых все еще в летном состоянии. Еще восемнадцать "Крепостей" экспонируется в музеях и частных коллекциях и тринадцать находятся в процессе восстановления или на хранении. Еще семь B-17 есть в Великобритании, во Франции и в Бразилии."

https://vk.com/military_avia?w=wall-173678697_59212

Про количество хотя бы музейных Пе-8 или Ту-4 говорить не приходится...

----------


## Avia M

Катастрофа транспортного самолета Ан-12 вблизи Львова, совершавшего рейс из Испании, закончилась гибелью троих человек, еще трое пострадали, судьба двоих неизвестна. Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на данные Государственной службы по чрезвычайным ситуациям (ГСЧС) Украины.
"По сoстоянию на 9:00 установлено, что на бoрту находилось 8 человек, из них 7 членoв экипажа и один человек, сопровoждавшей груз. В результате падения самoлета три человека погибли, три человека пострадали, судьба двоих человек неизвестна", - сказано в сообщении.
Транспортный самoлет Ан-12 авиакомпании "Украина Аэроальянс" в пятницу выполнял чартерный рейс пo маршруту "Виго (Испания) - Львов (Украина)". Самолет не долетел до взлетно-посадочной полосы около 1,5 км из-за нехватки горючего...

----------


## Avia M

8 октября. /ТАСС/. Истребитель потерпел крушение на западе Германии в округе Трир-Саарбург (федеральная земля Рейнланд - Пфальц). 
истребитель принадлежал ВВС США. "Речь об F-16, приписан к [американской] авиабазе Spangdahlem"
Пилот катапультировался, его доставили в больницу.

----------


## Avia M

Ударный вертолет Ми-35П на военном параде в Индонезии продемонстрировал свою разрушительную мощь не совсем обычным способом. Это произошло случайно, но, по всей видимости, произвело большое впечатление на тех, кто оказался в эпицентре событий.

https://rg.ru/2019/10/09/video-letai...na-parade.html
https://youtu.be/O9fsrpRE2Hk

----------


## Евгений

В аэропорту Кольцово только что экстренно приземлился военный самолёт АН-12. Посадка прошла без шасси, воздушное судно просто село на «брюхо».

----------


## GThomson

> В аэропорту Кольцово только что экстренно приземлился военный самолёт АН-12. Посадка прошла без шасси, воздушное судно просто село на «брюхо».


эффект парных случаев. накануне в Могадишо

----------


## stream

> В аэропорту Кольцово только что экстренно приземлился военный самолёт АН-12. Посадка прошла без шасси, воздушное судно просто село на «брюхо».


Почему на бетон? Банально забыли шасси выпустить7

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Почему на бетон? Банально забыли шасси выпустить7


Но разве нет визуального контроля посадки с земли и подсказок от диспетчера проверить выпуск шасси и механизацию?..
Ой, мутненько чёт.

----------


## stream

Аварийная посадка на грунт...а так, карту зачитали, КВС команду отдал, б/м на автомате- выпустил, диспетчер проспал, сели на бетон с убранным

----------


## OKA

> В аэропорту Кольцово только что экстренно приземлился военный самолёт АН-12. Посадка прошла без шасси, воздушное судно просто село на «брюхо».






 

https://www.e1.ru/news/spool/news_id-66265750.html





> эффект парных случаев. накануне в Могадишо


Или ещё "эффект"  :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX3o97ETzrU

----------


## stream

https://www.amic.ru/news/448318/

Летчик-испытатель, Герой России Магомед Толбоев восхитился мастерством пилотов, которые смогли посадить на "брюхо" военно-транспортный самолет Ан-12 в Екатеринбурге.
Он сумел вспомнить только один случай, когда удалось выполнить подобный элемент пилотажа. В остальных ситуациях самолеты попросту сгорали.
"Помню, похожий случай был в 2001 году в Дубае, когда Ил-86 сел на "брюхо", – рассказал Толбоев. – *Правда, тогда летчики просто забыли выпустить шасси".*
Толбоев назвал пилотов Ан-12 молодцами и героями, но в то же время задался вопросом, *почему они выбрали для посадки с неисправным шасси асфальтированную взлетно-посадочную полосу, а не грунт*, на который приземлиться в такой ситуации проще.

----------


## Гравилётчик

> https://www.amic.ru/news/448318/
> 
> Летчик-испытатель, Герой России Магомед Толбоев восхитился мастерством пилотов, которые смогли посадить на "брюхо" военно-транспортный самолет Ан-12 в Екатеринбурге.
> Он сумел вспомнить только один случай, когда удалось выполнить подобный элемент пилотажа. В остальных ситуациях самолеты попросту сгорали.
> "Помню, похожий случай был в 2001 году в Дубае, когда Ил-86 сел на "брюхо", – рассказал Толбоев. – *Правда, тогда летчики просто забыли выпустить шасси".*
> Толбоев назвал пилотов Ан-12 молодцами и героями, но в то же время задался вопросом, *почему они выбрали для посадки с неисправным шасси асфальтированную взлетно-посадочную полосу, а не грунт*, на который приземлиться в такой ситуации проще.


Ну вот, с самого утра жду, что же скажет Толбоев. Всё, день прошёл не зря  :Cool:

----------


## OKA

> ...почему они выбрали для посадки с неисправным шасси асфальтированную взлетно-посадочную полосу, а не грунт[/B], на который приземлиться в такой ситуации проще.


Можеть быть поэтому :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX3o97ETzrU


 




https://www.e1.ru/news/spool/news_id-66265750.html

Похоже на то, что там единственная площадка с ровной "грунтовой" поверхностью- это сам аэродром)

----------


## stream

посадка неравнозначная, там самолёт не долетел до ВПП и плюхнулся на пересечённой местности. На  МС-61 все переговоры экипажа, расшифруют...

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Похоже на то, что там единственная площадка с ровной "грунтовой" поверхностью- это сам аэродром)


Между взлётками хороший, годный грунт.

----------


## OKA

> Между взлётками хороший, годный грунт.


" Терзают смутные сомненья" )

 

https://www.e1.ru/news/spool/news_id-66265750.html

И на др. фото впечатление годного грунта не создаётся))

Да и окрестности на ролике тоже не айс))

----------


## Гравилётчик

> " Терзают смутные сомненья" )
> 
>  
> 
> И на др. фото впечатление годного грунта не создаётся))
> 
> Да и окрестности на ролике тоже не айс))


А, и там перерыли... Ну, что поделать, я там пять лет уже не был и моя инфа устарела.

----------


## Avia M

Военно-транспортный самолет Ан-72 с россиянами на борту потерпел крушение в ДР Конго. Судно летело из Гомы в столицу страны Киншасу. По предварительным данным, на борту находились восемь человек: четыре члена экипажа воздушного судна, трое сотрудников службы охраны, а также водитель президента республики Феликса Чисекеди.

https://www.gazeta.ru/social/2019/10...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

> А, и там перерыли... Ну, что поделать, я там пять лет уже не был и моя инфа устарела.


Тут, кста, тоже особого выбора для места посадки не видать- только полоса :

----------


## Avia M

Два летчика ВВС Федеративной Демократической Республики Эфиопии погибли, когда их Су-27УБК потерпел крушение в районе Уке Денкака недалеко от города Бишофту (Эфиопия) 11 октября 2019 года.
Самолет потерпел крушение во время тренировок для предстоящей выпускной церемонии 15 октября 2019 года. 

https://vk.com/su27club?w=wall-16604023_18815

----------


## OKA

" Перспективный ударный беспилотник XQ-58A Valkyrie получил повреждения после нештатной посадки на полигоне Юма в Аризоне.

Авария произошла 11 сентября, аппарат выполнял третий полет. При возвращении на землю парашютная система и подушки безопасности XQ-58A сработали некорректно, пишет The Drive со ссылкой на ВВС США. "Сильный ветер у поверхности и неисправность системы мягкой посадки привели к неудаче", - говорится в сообщении командования.

Несмотря на то, что в прошлом году было показано трехстоечное шасси для Valkyrie, летные испытания аппарата проходит при помощи парашюта и надувных подушек, смягчающих удар о землю при посадке. Эта система используется с 70-х годов. О характере полученных дроном повреждений не сообщается, военные отметили лишь, что беспилотник будет отремонтирован и продолжит испытания.

Kratos XQ-58A Valkyrie - прототип недорого разведывательно-ударного беспилотника, предназначенного для работы в паре с истребителем F-35. XQ-58A должен расширять радиолокационное поле самолета, выявлять системы ПВО и по команде пилота истребителя наносить удары по земле. Для этого в его фюзеляже имеются два оружейных отсека на восемь высокоточных бомб. Длина аппарата восемь метров, размах крыла 6,7 м. "

https://rg.ru/2019/10/13/amerikanski...lo-vetrom.html

----------


## OKA

"  Катастрофа вертолета Ми-17В-5 Афганской Национальной Армии

 

Вчера в Афганистане в провинции Балх (Durrah-i-Hairratan, near Mazar-i-Sharif, Balkh province) разбился вертолет Ми-17В-5 Afghan National Army (ANA) с гибелью семерых людей на борту. Предварительная причина - техническая неисправность, но талибы приписыват победу себе. "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4002300.html

----------


## OKA

" Истребитель Су-30МК2 ВВС Венесуэлы потерпел катастрофу после взлёта с авиабазы Captain Manuel Ríos Air Base в местечке El Sombrero, Guárico.  По словам источника, истребитель-бомбардировщик Су-30МК2 находился в процессе передачи для ремонта российскими авиационными специалистами в Барселоне, штат Ансоатеги.

Оба пилота - командир этой авиабазы генерал Virgilio Raúl Márquez Morillo и капитан Nesmar Salazar погибли.

Один погиб при приземлении после катапультирования, другой до конца боролся за машину. "

 

https://twitter.com/latablablog/stat...757185/photo/1

" По словам источника, истребитель-бомбардировщик Су-30МК2 находился в процессе передачи для ремонта российскими авиационными специалистами в Барселоне, штат Ансоатеги. "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4005953.html

Ещё на тему :

https://vk.com/wall-173678697_59420

----------


## Avia M

Члены экипажа самолета Ан-24 авиакомпании "Ангара", совершившего в июле жесткую посадку в Бурятии, получили государственные награды.

https://ria.ru/20191028/1560316496.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

" Передают, что вечером грохнулся самолет, приписанный 49-му авиакрылу. Недалеко от авиабазы Холломэн . Пилот успешно катапультировался...

ВВС США в общем не случайно настаивают на скорейшей замене "фалконов" на F-35A, хотя там в конгрессе периодически предлагают "возможные модернизации" . "

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/494325.html

https://twitter.com/beverstine/statu...18377943031808

https://ktiv.com/2019/10/31/pilot-ej...in-new-mexico/


" Пошли голландцы в баню. Заодно и помылись...

Устроили торжественную встречу. Как полагается, с "аркой" из струй воды с пожарных машин...

  

Только в одной из пожарных машин оператор забыл отключить подачу в брандспойт "огнегосящего состава"- пены (до того машина участвовала в "ликвидации летного происшествия"... берусь угадать :-) с F-16). Отлично с мыльцем пошло!

Видео можно смотреть ниже на 59 минуте торжественной встречи."




https://afirsov.livejournal.com/494500.html

----------


## OKA

" Транспортный самолет C-130J Super Hercules был поврежден во вторник, когда его носовое шасси рухнуло, находясь на взлетно-посадочной полосе на базе ВВС Литл-Рок в Арканзасе, говорится в сообщении 19-го авиационного крыла по электронной почте.

1-й лейтенант Джессика Чичетто, пресс-секретарь 19-го, сказала в среду, что в результате аварии не было никаких травм. Однако Super Hercules, назначенный на 314-е крыло воздушного лифта в Литл-Роке, остается на земле, пока оценивается ущерб, сказала она.

"Оперативная безопасность является главным приоритетом для Военно-воздушной базы Литл-Рок, и будет проведено расследование, чтобы определить причину инцидента", - сказал Чичетто. По ее словам, больше никаких подробностей не поступало.

Авиабаза Трэвис пока не может сказать, что заставило экипаж совершить вынужденную посадку, и ведется расследование.

Автор: Стивен Лоси

Фотографии поврежденного Super Hercules были впервые опубликованы на неофициальной странице Facebook ВВС amn / nco / snco в среду утром. "



https://www.airforcetimes.com/news/y...t-little-rock/

Все фото :

https://www.facebook.com/AirForceFor...84834845023485


" Южная Корея 

7 южнокорейцев все еще не были найдены в пятницу утром, через несколько часов после того, как вертолет, перевозивший их, врезался в воды вблизи островов Токто в Восточном море, по данным местных пожарных властей.

Он вылетел из Докдо около 11: 26 вечера в четверг и упал в воду. Сообщается, что на борту находились пострадавший с рыбацкой лодки, его друг и пять спасателей.

На этой фотографии, предоставленной местными пожарными властями, показаны спасательные работы, проводимые в море в 200-300 метрах от островов Токто в Восточном море. 

 

Десятки морских судов, вертолетов и рыболовецких судов в этом районе присоединились к поисковым операциям безрезультатно по состоянию на 8 утра, сказал чиновник.

Официальные лица заявили, что они планируют расширить поиск, с 12 глубоководными водолазами, отправленными на место происшествия.

"Поисковые операции велись всю ночь, но было не так много событий. Поскольку приливы ослабли, а солнце взошло, мы расширим поиск с водолазами, присоединившимися к спасению", - сказал чиновник.

Премьер-министр Ли Нак-Йон поручил профильным министерствам приложить все усилия для спасения выживших и поиска пропавших пассажиров.

Пропавший вертолет EC 225 производства французской компании Airbus Helicopters, ранее входившей в группу Eurocopter, может перевозить до 28 пассажиров и летать со скоростью 250 километров в час в течение пяти часов."

https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN2019110...diplomacy#none

----------


## OKA

" 6 ноября 2019 года во время посадки на палубу фрегата Caio Duilio типа "Горизонт" ВМС Италии совершил опрокидвание вертолет Merlin EH101 HAS. Сообщается. что никто из шести членов экипажа вертолета не пострадал. Начато расследование. "

    

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1751329.html

----------


## Avia M

Двигатель загорелся в субботу у МиГ-29К, который выполнял тренировочный полет в штате Гоа на юго-западе страны, сообщил представитель индийских ВМС.
Отмечается, что обоим пилотам удалось катапультироваться.

https://ria.ru/20191116/1561012825.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

> Двигатель загорелся в субботу у МиГ-29К, который выполнял тренировочный полет в штате Гоа на юго-западе страны, сообщил представитель индийских ВМС.
> Отмечается, что обоим пилотам удалось катапультироваться.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20191116/1561012825.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews


Морская авиация




Ещё ролики :

https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...IIAw%253D%253D

----------


## OKA

> Двигатель загорелся в субботу у МиГ-29К, который выполнял тренировочный полет в штате Гоа на юго-западе страны, сообщил представитель индийских ВМС.
> Отмечается, что обоим пилотам удалось катапультироваться.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20191116/1561012825.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

" 28 ноября 2019 года при посадке в аэропорту Катола потерпел крушение ударный вертолет Ми-24 ВВС Кот-д'Ивуара. На борту находилось пятеро военнослужащих иваурийской армии, включая экипаж. Сообщается, что четверо из них тяжелоранены. При падении Ми-24 задел президентский вертолет Ми-17, который также получил значительные повреждения."

  

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1772276.html

----------


## OKA

" В Израиле сгорел вертолет СН-53 "Стильен"


Находящиеся на борту 13 человек успешно успели покинуть борт через минуту после того, как начался пожар одного из двигателей .
 Вообще "стильены" там дряхлые - лет по 45, их уже давно пора менять. Американцы предлагают его очередную модификацию СН-53К "Кинг стильен", но там ценник под 200 млн за машину (может скинут до 100 :-), если хорошо попросят). Как вариант можно купить Боинги СН-47F "Чинук"...

PS. Похоже, не вертолетная сейчас неделя. "

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/504103.html

Про французов :

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/503419.html

----------


## OKA

" В четверг, 5 декабря, в Египте при выполнении учебно-тренировочного полета потерпел крушение один из истребителей МиГ-29, поставленный Россией для ВВС Египта в рамках коммерческого контракта от 2016 г., стало известно «Ведомостям». По предварительной информации, египетский пилот успел катапультироваться, но пока о состоянии его здоровья конкретных данных не поступало, сообщили «Ведомостям» два менеджера предприятий оборонной промышленности. По их словам, причиной инцидента могли стать либо технические неполадки в комплексной системе управления истребителя, либо неправильные действия пилота.

Устанавливать причины аварии будет специальная комиссия ВВС Египта, российская сторона в ближайшее время вышлет в Каир своих специалистов, чтобы оказать содействие в расследовании, добавил один из собеседников. Представители «Рособоронэкспорта» (спецэкспортер российских вооружений) и Федеральной службы по военно-техническому сотрудничеству от комментариев воздержались.

Это уже вторая авария МиГ-29, стоящих на вооружении ВВС Египта: первый самолет был потерян 3 ноября 2018 г., тогда комиссия установила, что причиной крушения истребителя стали проблемы в его системе управления.

Египетский контракт на МиГ-29М/М2 является одним из крупнейших авиационных контрактов последнего пятилетия: 46 машин обошлись ВВС Египта примерно в $2,5 млрд. Все они будут оснащены новейшими оптико-локационными станциями ОЛС-УЭ, подвесными прицельными контейнерами, а также малогабаритной станцией постановки радиоэлектронных помех МСП. Помимо этого ВВС Египта получили российские сверхзвуковые ракеты класса «воздух-поверхность» средней дальности Х-31 (разработки корпорации «Тактическое ракетное вооружение»).

Источник «Ведомостей» в системе ВТС полагает, что инцидент с МиГ-29 едва ли скажется на общем уровне сотрудничества Москвы и Каира в сфере оружейного экспорта, а сами стороны найдут взаимоприемлемые условия для урегулирования ситуации. При этом выполнение контракта будет продолжено, добавляет он. "

https://www.vedomosti.ru/politics/ar...-egipte-mig-29

----------


## Avia M

НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 6 декабря. /ТАСС/. Вертолет Национальной гвардии США упал в четверг недалеко от американского города Сент-Клауда (штата Миннесота), погибли три человека, которые находились на борту. 

https://ren.tv/news/v-mire/633526-ve...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

" Самолет ВВС Чили с 38 людьми на борту исчез с радаров на пути . в Антарктиду, сообщает BNO News со ссылкой на местные власти.

Самолет взлетел в понедельник в 16:55 (22:55 Москвы) с базы Пунта Аренас на юге страны. На борту находились 17 членов экипажа и 21 пассажир. Самолет исчез с радаров в 18:17 (00:17 вторник по Москве) в районе пролива Дрейка.

Данных о личности находящихся на борту людей пока не имеется."

https://www.interfax.ru/world/687348



https://mobile.twitter.com/FACh_Chile

----------


## OKA

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...523502&lang=RU

" В министерстве обороны подтвердили крушение Ми-28 и гибель экипажа

Кореновск, Краснодарский край, 12 декабря 2019, 01:09 — REGNUM В Минобороны РФ подтвердили крушение ударного вертолёта Ми-28 в районе аэродрома Кореновска. 

Авария произошла около 23:00 мск двое пилотов погибли, на земле разрушений нет. Об этом сообщает РИА Новости.

Ми-28 отрабатывал учебно-тренировочный вылет в ночное время в сложных погодных условиях. К месту крушения направляется комиссия, которая расследует причины аварии. "

https://regnum.ru/news/accidents/2805223.html




" Вчера, ближе к полуночи несколько информационных агентств: ТАСС, ЮГА и др. - сообщили, что в Кореновском районе разбился военный вертолет МИ-28 «Ночной охотник». 

Экипаж: подполковник Александр Склянкин и майор Руслан Кушниренко -погибли, выполняя учебный полет.

По предварительной версии причиной катастрофы стал сильный туман в районе аэродрома."

https://twitter.com/korvesti/status/1204993346483216384




https://twitter.com/pshenichnaya66/s...930048/photo/1
...

----------


## Avia M

> Кореновск, Краснодарский край, 12 декабря 2019, 01:09 — REGNUM В Минобороны РФ подтвердили крушение ударного вертолёта Ми-28 в районе аэродрома Кореновска.


По теме?

----------


## OKA

> По теме?


Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.

----------


## OKA

> Ту-22, Астраханская обл., посадка с одним отказавшим двигателем на грунт...
> 
> в Ахтубинске на испытаниях разложили Ту-22М3М?


" Летчиков, которые смогли посадить в Астраханской области на грунт дальний бомбардировщик Ту-22М3 с отказавшим двигателем, представят к государственным наградам, сообщили в Минобороны России.
       "За самоотверженные действия экипажа Ту-22, сумевшего отвести самолет с отказавшим двигателем от населенного пункта, командование ходатайствовало перед министром обороны РФ о представлении летчиков к государственным наградам", - говорится в сообщении.
       Как ранее сообщили в ведомстве, во вторник "в Астраханской области при выполнении планового полета на бомбардировщике произошел отказ двигателя. Благодаря грамотным действиям экипажа удалось отвести машину с отказавшим двигателем от населенного пункта и выполнить посадку на грунт".
       "Летчики не пострадали, самостоятельно покинули машину, и в настоящий момент доставлены на аэродром базирования. На земле разрушений нет", - сказали в Минобороны.
       В министерстве подчеркнули, что полет бомбардировщика осуществлялся без боекомплекта..."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...523830&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" В районе горы Себелан (Сабалан) в иранском остане (провинции) Ардебиль разбился истребитель МиГ-29 ВВС Ирана. 
По информации иранских СМИ самолет пилотировал полковник Рахмани с авиабазы в Тебризе где базируется одна из двух иранских эскадрилий МиГ-29. Пилота до сих пор не могут найти, продолжается поисково-спасательная операция в горах.



На видео можно заметить дым с места падения на горе.




Пост от 25 дек.

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/883712.html

----------


## OKA

" На Тайване упал военный вертолет Black Hawk, погибло восемь человек. На борту находилось 13 человек. Об этом сообщает Reuters.
Агентство сообщает, что погиб глава Генерального штаба Тайваня Шэнь Иминь. По данным SCMP, среди погибших - один подполковник, один капитан, двое старших сержантов, один майор и два генерала."




https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1801690.html

----------


## OKA

" При выполнении учебного полета в Пакистане разбился учебно-боевой самолет FT-7. Оба пилота погибли "

  

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4366547.html

----------


## OKA

2 pilots killed in Afghan army chopper crash - Xinhua | English.news.cn

" По сообщению Минобороны Афганистана, сегодня в провинции Farah из-за технических проблем потерпел катастрофу вертолёт Ми-35 ВВС Афганистана.
Оба члена экипажа погибли.
Талибы также заявили уничтожение вертолета афганских ВВС."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4370942.html

Возможно какой-нибудь из этих :





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeCdGzn0CHo

----------


## OKA

" В районе Al-Nayrab сбит Ми-17 ВВС Сирии "

  

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4506450.html





Погибший экипаж :

https://twitter.com/ynms79797979/sta...03431393320965

...

----------


## OKA

" Военный источник сообщил, что 14 февраля 2020 года, около 13:40 вертолет сирийских ВВС был сбит ракетным ударом на западе провинции Алеппо, где базируются террористы, поддерживаемые Турцией. Экипаж погиб.

https://sana.sy/ru/?p=222324

В общей сложности у сирийцев за прошедшие пять дней получается два сбитых вертолета с погибшими экипажами и один подбитый, который вернулся до базы, но ему требуется некоторый ремонт.

Судя по останкам сбитого вертолета в этот раз похоже был еще один Ми-8/17. "

  




https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/901895.html


...

----------


## Avia M

> Причиной катастрофы в Краснодарском крае самолета L-39 в октябре 2018 года, где погибли двое военнослужащих, стало нарушение правил полетов. Уголовное дело по факту случившегося прекращено в связи со смертью экипажа, сообщили ТАСС в Военном следственном управлении по Южному военному округу.


Как же иначе... :Confused:

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщил официальный представитель ВМС Индии, утром 23 февраля 2020 года в ходе учебного полета с авиабазы авиации ВМС Индии Ганза (Даболим) в Гоа разбился одноместный корабельный истребитель МиГ-29К российского производства из состава авиации ВМС Индии. Авария произошла над морем у побережья Гоа, летчик успешно катапультировался и был спасен.

Напомним, что это вторая потеря корабельного истребителя МиГ-29К/КУБ авиации ВМС Индии за короткое время. 16 ноября 2019 года вскоре после взлета с авиабазы авиации ВМС Индии Ганза (Даболим) разбился двухместный корабельный истребитель МиГ-29КУБ, оба индийских летчика тогда также успешно катапультировались. Причиной аварии 16 ноября было названо столкновение самолета со стаей птиц, с попаданием птиц в двигатель и последующим пожаром.

Ранее ВМС Индии уже потеряли один самолет МиГ-29К, потерпевший аварию во время взлета на авиабазе Ганза 3 января 2018 года.

Всего по контрактам 2004 и 2010 годов ВМС Индии получили 45 корабельных истребителей МиГ-29К и МиГ-29КУБ (9-41 и 9-47) производства АО "РСК "МИГ", поставки которых были произведены с 2009 по 2016 годы. Эти самолеты состоят на вооружении 300-й и 303-й эскадрилий индийской морской авиации на авиабазе Ганза в Гоа. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3942363.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## PECHKIN

> "в Пакистане ]


И снова там же, F-16, к параду готовился на 23 марта, не рассчитал высоту вывода в нижней точке, даже видео есть.

blob:https://web.telegram.org/32ba1e73-8f...8-e587181be621

----------


## OKA

> И снова там же, F-16, к параду готовился на 23 марта, не рассчитал высоту вывода в нижней точке, даже видео есть.
> 
> blob:https://web.telegram.org/32ba1e73-8f...8-e587181be621






" Предстоящее празднование Дня Пакистана омрачено трагедией.  11 марта, портал tribune.com.pk сообщил о том, что в Исламабаде потерпел крушение истребитель F-16 ВВС Пакистана.

В ходе тренировочного полёта пилот отрабатывал программу выступления, которую планировалось продемонстрировать в ходе празднования Дня Пакистана 23 марта. Самолёт упал в районе Шакарпариана недалеко от парка, лётчик погиб, пострадавших и разрушений на земле нет.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paxGp7x5ywc
Видео крушения F-16 ВВС Пакистана

«Командир крыла Науман Акрам принял мученическую смерть в катастрофе. Он был единственным пилотом в самолёте», — сообщил Reuters представитель ВВС Пакистана.

Разбившийся истребитель F-16 стал уже третьей небоевой потерей ВВС Пакистана с начала года. В феврале разбился тренировочный самолёт, а в январе два пилота истребителя FT-7 погибли при крушении во время учебного полёта. "

https://warspot.ru/16808-v-pakistane-razbilsya-f-16

----------


## Avia M

"14 марта 2020 года на аэродроме Черемушки г. Чита при обслуживании 23-миллиметровой авиационной пушки вертолета Ми-8 на земле, произошел одиночный непроизвольный выстрел за пределы безопасной зоны аэродрома. Пострадавших нет"

инцидент произошел с вертолетом Ми-35. В результате разряжения боекомплекта на вертолете произошел непроизвольный выстрел, в результате которого была повреждена обшивка балкона жилого дома и остекление балкона на втором этаже.

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/79847...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Fencer

> "14 марта 2020 года на аэродроме Черемушки г. Чита при обслуживании 23-миллиметровой авиационной пушки вертолета Ми-8 на земле, произошел одиночный непроизвольный выстрел за пределы безопасной зоны аэродрома. Пострадавших нет"
> 
> инцидент произошел с вертолетом Ми-35. В результате разряжения боекомплекта на вертолете произошел непроизвольный выстрел, в результате которого была повреждена обшивка балкона жилого дома и остекление балкона на втором этаже.
> 
> https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/79847...ndex.ru%2Fnews


Владельцам квартир в доме по ул. Трактовая в Чите, которые пострадали от попадания в жилой дом вертолетного снаряда, выплатят компенсации. Об этом со ссылкой на представителей ВВО сообщает ТАСС. https://zab.ru/news/126102_kompensac..._v_chite___smi

----------


## Avia M

Впрямь ловушки?

----------


## Avia M

Истребитель потерпел крушение возле Караганды. МиГ-31.

https://youtu.be/dJSeoe3tStA

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Истребитель потерпел крушение возле Караганды. МиГ-31.
> https://youtu.be/dJSeoe3tStA


Подробности крушения от ГК силами воздушной обороны ВС РК Нурлана Орманбетова.

----------


## Avia M

Ми-26 на Ямале, кадры с места аварии

https://youtu.be/pLrvhXkW064

----------


## GThomson

> Ми-26 на Ямале, кадры с места аварии
> 
> https://youtu.be/pLrvhXkW064


посадка с отказавшим двигателем

----------


## Avia M

Один из истребителей F-15C, предположительно дежуривший, чтобы защитить президента США Дональда Трампа в «командировке» в Кэмп-Дэвиде, совершил вынужденную посадку на авиабазе Эндрю в Мэриленде. Инцидент имел место 4 мая.

https://yandex.ru/turbo?text=https%3...atform=desktop

----------


## Red307

> Один из истребителей F-15C, предположительно дежуривший, чтобы защитить президента США Дональда Трампа в «командировке» в Кэмп-Дэвиде, совершил вынужденную посадку на авиабазе Эндрю в Мэриленде. Инцидент имел место 4 мая.
> 
> https://yandex.ru/turbo?text=https%3...atform=desktop


Куда он ракеты дел?

----------


## leha-lp

> Впрямь ловушки?


Кино снимают, явно. Думаю Керосиновые ковбои(оно же Красное небо)...

----------


## Avia M

> Куда он ракеты дел?


Чтобы защитить президента США Дональда Трампа, ракеты не нужны вовсе. Достаточно одного грозного вида... :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

> Кино снимают, явно.


https://youtu.be/HwVrzD4mJ_Q

"Несанкционированные" отстрелы имеют место быть. Намедни наблюдал, на взлете...

----------


## Интересующийся

> Куда он ракеты дел?


На первой фото, справа видна телега с ними. Вверху АИМ-9, внизу похоже 120-ка со снятыми рулями.

----------


## Саныч 62

> Куда он ракеты дел?


 Ракеты? Так он же без прицела.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Red307

> Ракеты? Так он же без прицела.


Если "прицел" это РЛС, то у него похоже оторвало антенну.

----------


## Nazar

> Если "прицел" это РЛС, то у него похоже оторвало антенну.


Конус свернул, когда с полосы выкатился и стойки подломил. РЛС быстро скрутили, потому-что на этом борту АФАР стоял. Во избежание ненужных фото..
Борт скорее всего, восстанавливать не будут.

----------


## Red307

> Конус свернул, когда с полосы выкатился и стойки подломил. РЛС быстро скрутили, потому-что на этом борту АФАР стоял. Во избежание ненужных фото..
> Борт скорее всего, восстанавливать не будут.


Тоже сначала думал, что должна быть АФАР, но только первый шпангоут грязью закидан, если б при аварии была АФАР, которую потом сняли, должен был бы остаться "трафарет" из грязи вокруг АФАР.

Даже больше похоже, что была АФАР, но оторвалась при ударе и грязью забрызгало ее нижние крепежи. Прятать там уже нечего..

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

В штате Пенджаб разбился МиГ-29 ВВС Индии, пилот катапультировался.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ



----------


## Polikarpoff

Пишут что UPG

----------


## Avia M

> "Несанкционированные" отстрелы


Сегодня на "Звезде".

----------


## Avia M

> 74-зима, ночные полеты. Только что прилетевший истребитель заруливает на стоянку, техник говорит на сегодня все, отлетался. Рядом к полету готовят другой Су. Но что-то там не склеивалось (а был отказ станции РЛО) и решили в полет тот, что рядом стоял. Дальше все как всегда, пилот в кабину, рядом техник, машина АПА, команда на запуск движка, пошла раскрутка турбины и тут на глазах обалдевшего техника сзади из сопла  выпадает тело и тянет за собой чехол. Дальше подробностей я не помню, но того технаря я еще с месяц стороной обходил. Он клятвенно пообещал меня убить. Такая вот со мной была история. Ну откуда мне было знать что у них там что-то где-то отказало?


Из воспоминаний* Александра Блюшке*, 735 ИАП.

----------


## Avia M

ВАШИНГТОН, 15 мая Истребитель США пятого поколения F-22 потерпел катастрофу во Флориде при выполнении учебного полета.
пилот самолета благополучно катапультировался.

https://ria.ru/20200515/1571522460.html

Ракету не с той стороны вставили?...

----------


## Гравилётчик

> ВАШИНГТОН, 15 мая Истребитель США пятого поколения F-22 потерпел катастрофу во Флориде при выполнении учебного полета.
> пилот самолета благополучно катапультировался.


Это совсем другое! Тут понимать надо...

----------


## Avia M

> Тут понимать надо...


Ужель НЛО? :Cool:

----------


## OKA

" Самолет пилотажной группы канадских военно-воздушных сил Snowbirds ("Снегири" - ред.) разбился близ города Камлупс в провинции Британская Колумбия, о судьбе экипажа неизвестно, сообщили ВВС страны.
"Канадским королевским ВВС стало известно о том, что самолет канадских сил Snowbirds потерпел крушение в окрестностях (города - ред.) Камлупс, Британская Колумбия. Наша приоритетная задача в настоящее время - определить состояние личного состава и вспомогательного персонала аварийных служб", - говорится в заявлении канадских ВВС в Twitter.
Аэропорт Камлупса в Twitter сообщил, что к месту крушения отправились экстренные службы и спасательные воздушные суда.
Очевидец сообщил телеканалу Global News, что самолет разбился почти сразу после взлета. По его словам, пилот катапультировался."

https://ria.ru/20200517/1571588229.html

https://twitter.com/RCAF_ARC/status/1262109345241849856

----------


## Avia M

в результате крушения погибла женщина, находившая в самолете, передает телеканал Global News. Пилоту, по словам свидетельницы случившегося, удалось катапультироваться: он приземлился на крышу одного из домов.

Подробнее на РБК:
https://www.rbc.ru/society/18/05/202...ndex.ru%2Fnews

При крушении самолета пилотажной группы ВВС Канады The Snowbirds погибла его пилот капитан Дженнифер Кейси, сообщил 17 мая телеканал CTV.

https://iz.ru/1012355/2020-05-18/pil...as-zhenshchina

----------


## OKA

> в результате крушения погибла женщина, находившая в самолете, передает телеканал Global News. Пилоту, по словам свидетельницы случившегося, удалось катапультироваться: он приземлился на крышу одного из домов.
> 
> Подробнее на РБК:
> https://www.rbc.ru/society/18/05/202...ndex.ru%2Fnews
> 
> При крушении самолета пилотажной группы ВВС Канады The Snowbirds погибла его пилот капитан Дженнифер Кейси, сообщил 17 мая телеканал CTV..


Фото, видео :

https://mobile.twitter.com/hashtag/C...=hashtag_click


https://twitter.com/RCAF_ARC/status/1262109345241849856

----------


## Avia M

"Истребитель F-35A 58-й истребительной авиационной эскадрильи (входит в состав 33-го истребительного авиакрыла - прим. ТАСС) разбился сегодня [19 мая] в 21:30 [04:30 мск 20 мая] при заходе на посадку на авиабазу Эглин. Летчик успешно катапультировался и был транспортирован в госпиталь 96-й медицинской группы на авиабазе Эглин для оценки физического состояния и дальнейшего наблюдения"

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/8518973

----------


## OKA

> Сегодня примерно в 20 часов катастрофа Ми-8 из Клина. Экипаж погиб. Летчики совсем мальчишки :(((((( упали в болото
> 
> 
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 19 мая. /ТАСС/. Военный вертолет Ми-8 совершил жесткую посадку в Клинском районе Подмосковья, экипаж погиб, сообщили во вторник журналистам в Минобороны РФ.
> 
> "19 мая около 20 часов мск при выполнении учебно-тренировочного полета в 20 км от населенного пункта Клин (Московская область) совершил жесткую посадку на безлюдной местности вертолет Ми-8 ВКС России. В результате жесткой посадки экипаж вертолета от полученных ранений погиб", - сказали в ведомстве.
> 
> ...




Фото :

https://yadi.sk/i/KF81dfodRj-Z5A

http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/top...tml#msg1485925

----------


## Avia M

Техническая неисправность могла стать причиной жесткой посадки военного вертолета Ми-8 в Анадыре, сообщили во вторник в экстренных службах.
Военный вертолет Ми-8 совершил жесткую посадку в субботу рано утром в аэропорту Анадыря, по предварительным данным, погибли четыре человека.

https://ria.ru/20200526/1571983961.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## AMCXXL

> Техническая неисправность могла стать причиной жесткой посадки военного вертолета Ми-8 в Анадыре, сообщили во вторник в экстренных службах.
> Военный вертолет Ми-8 совершил жесткую посадку в субботу рано утром в аэропорту Анадыря, по предварительным данным, погибли четыре человека.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20200526/1571983961.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews


Похоже, это мог быть Ми-8АМТШ-ВА

----------


## Avia M

В дополнение.

https://youtu.be/TXxXuo4g98k

----------


## Avia M

> Как стало известно РЕН ТВ, 27 мая самолет МиГ-31 загорелся на аэродроме Хотилово в Тверской области.
> По имеющимся данным, экипаж покинул воздушное судно самостоятельно.
> В результате ЧП никто не пострадал.


Череда происшествий...

----------


## OKA

" Инцидент с многоцелевым вертолетом Ми-38 в Подмосковье произошел из-за повышенной вибрации в двигателе во время испытательного полета, сообщили в пресс-службе холдинга "Вертолеты России". 
       "3 июня при выполнении планового испытательного полета по отработке чрезвычайного режима работы силовой установки была зафиксирована повышенная вибрация одного из двигателей опытного образца вертолета Ми-38, находящегося в эксплуатации АО "НЦВ Миль и Камов" (конструкторское бюро "Вертолетов России", - " ИФ"), - заявил сотрудник пресс-службы. 
       По его словам, нештатная работа двигателя была зафиксирована во время четвертого захода на чрезвычайный режим, три предыдущих захода были выполнены штатно. 
       "Экипажем вертолета было принято решение о заходе на посадку, которая была успешно выполнена. Пострадавших в ходе инцидента нет, повреждений вертолета не зафиксировано", - сказал представитель холдинга. 
       Он отметил, что в настоящее время формируется комиссия, которая после расшифровки и анализа средств объективного контроля установит причину произошедшего.
       Ранее информированный источник "Интерфакса" сообщил, что вертолет Ми-38 "из-за технических проблем аварийно сел на трассу в районе Гжели". 
       Многоцелевой вертолёт Ми-38 может применяться для перевозки грузов и пассажиров, в том числе VIP, использоваться в качестве поисково-спасательного вертолета и летающего госпиталя, для полетов над водной поверхностью. 
       Вертолет способен перевозить 5 тонн грузов или 30 пассажиров в эконом-классе, его максимальная скорость - 300 км/ч, дальность - 880 км. Экипаж Ми-38 состоит из двух человек. ". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...532941&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" 6 июня 2020 года при подлете к индустриальному парку Кендал в  индонезийской провинции Центральная Ява потерпел крушение вертолет Ми-17В-5 армейской авиации Индонезии. В вертолете находилось 9 челоек, включая экипаж. Сообщается о трех погибших и пятерых пострадавших. Начато расследование авиапроисшествия.




Согласно данным Scramble Magazine, индонезийская армия имеет одну эскадрилью на территории международного аэропорта TNI"Семаранг/Ахмад Яни" в Центральной Яве. Это вертолетное подразделение имело тринадцать вертолетов Ми-17В-5, один из которых был списан в ноябре 2013 года и один потерян в результате катастрофы в 2019 году.". 

https://youtu.be/MRNW95hhdlI

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1923312.html

----------


## Avia M

9 июня. /ТАСС/. Многоцелевой истребитель пятого поколения F-35A Lightning II совершил жесткую посадку на авиабазе ВВС США Хилл в штате Юта. Об этом сообщила в понедельник телекомпания ABC.
По ее информации, шасси истребителя сломалось после контакта с землей приблизительно в 10:45 по местному времени (19:45 мск). Летчик смог покинуть самолет

----------


## OKA

" Во время проведения учебно-тренировочного полета погибли инструктор 1964 года рождения Дмитрий Ш. и курсант Анатолий Б. 2002 года рождения.

Воздушное судно рухнуло в километре от поселка Октябрьский. По предварительным данным, Як-52 принадлежал ДОСААФ.

Что стало причиной жесткой посадки самолета, повлекшей гибель пилотов, устанавливается.

Ранее 5-tv.ru рассказывал, что легкомоторный самолет Як-52 совершил жесткую посадку в Самарской области."

Фото :

https://m.5-tv.ru/news/300106/instru...arskoj-oblasti

Лётные происшествия и катастрофы в 2020 году - Страница 6

----------


## AndyM

> По предварительным данным, Як-52 принадлежал ДОСААФ.


Як-52 RF-00261

----------


## Avia M

Издание American Military News сообщает о том, что самолёт F/A-18F Super Hornet, приписанный к авиакрылу авианосца, упал в Филиппинское море.
двое лётчиков, находившихся в кабине боевого самолёта, были вынуждены катапультироваться. Были организованы их поиски, и через некоторое время они были обнаружены и подняты на борт вертолёта. 
Он доставил катапультировавшихся военнослужащих на борт авианосца «Теодор Рузвельт».

https://topwar.ru/172313-pripisannyj...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Avia M

Падение самолёта,Одесса

https://youtu.be/dR4HfwP3S34

----------


## OKA

> Падение самолёта,Одесса
> 
> https://youtu.be/dR4HfwP3S34


А чьих ВВС он был? Или это  "учебник" ихний  :Confused:

----------


## Avia M

> Государственное предприятие «Одесский авиационный завод» по собственной инициативе разработало и продвигает новый легкий самолет Y1 «Дельфин». Это воздушное судно может выполнять широкий спектр задач.
> Y1 «Дельфин» является легким 4-местным одномоторным самолетом. Отмечается, что данная модель отличается легкостью управления и гибкостью применения. Он может использоваться для тренировки пилотов гражданской и военной авиации, в качестве патрульного самолета для мониторинга приграничных зон или лесных пожаров, а также – как акробатический или легкий пассажирских самолет.


https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/5044239.html

----------


## Avia M

8 июля. Сахалинская транспортная прокуратура проводит проверку по факту экстренной посадки в среду утром в аэропорту Южно-Сахалинска самолета авиакомпании *"Аврора"*, выполнявшего рейс из Владивостока в Петропавловск-Камчатский

https://www.interfax.ru/russia/716388

9 июля. Самолет авиакомпании *"Аврора"* совершил жесткую посадку в аэропорту Менделеево на острове Кунашир 

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/89195...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Avia M

С-130, принадлежащий южноафриканским ВВС, вынесло за пределы ВПП, он «пропахал» корпусом примыкающий к ней грунт и остановился. 

https://topwar.ru/172890-s-130-vnov-...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Avia M

14 июля 2020 г. Истребитель ВВС США F-16 Viper разбился в понедельник во время приземления на авиабазе в штате Нью-Мексико. Летчик катапультировался и спасся. Об этом сообщает ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

16 июля. По меньшей мере семь человек погибли в ночь на четверг в результате крушения самолета служб безопасности в провинции Ван на востоке Турции.

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/89777...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Fencer

Фильм-катастрофу о крушении самолёта, летевшего из Комсомольска в Благовещенск, снимут в Пермском крае

В августе в районе города Кизела в Пермском крае начнутся съемки фильма-катастрофы «Одна». Об этом в своем Instagram сообщил мэр города Андрей Родыгин. По его словам, съемки будут проходить на территории Кизела, Губахи, Гремячинска и в других районах Пермского края. Также используют локации на реках, в лесах и в туристических местах. Режиссер картины — Дмитрий Суворов. Съемки организует компания «ССБ Кино» при поддержке Министерства культуры России.

В основе сюжета — события 1981 года, когда в небе над Амурской областью столкнулись два самолета. В катастрофе выжила лишь одна пассажирка. Авиакатастрофа произошла 24 августа 1981 года недалеко от Завитинска. Самолет Ан-24РВ, следовавший из Комсомольска-на-Амуре в Благовещенск, столкнулся с бомбардировщиком Ту-16К, выполнявшим разведку погоды. Погибли 37 человек. Выжила студентка Лариса Савицкая. Подробности случившегося стали известны лишь в 2000 году. https://vk.com/search?c%5Bper_page%5...85796_00%2Frev

----------


## Avia M

3 августа 2020 г. Самолет, зафрахтованный миссией ООН в Мали, выкатился за пределы ВПП при посадке в городе Гао, сообщил "Интерфаксу" информированный источник.

Собеседник агентства уточнил, что самолет перевозил сотрудников миссии MINUSMA из столицы Бамако, при посадке в аэропорту Гао он «ударился о землю» и выкатился за пределы ВПП, застряв в грунте.

Самолет, по предварительным данным, был зафрахтован у российской авиакомпании «ЮТэйр». На борту находилось четыре члена экипажа и несколько сотрудников миссии. Никто не погиб, однако среди членов экипажа есть пострадавшие.

----------


## Avia M

Дальний перехватчик МиГ-31, у которого разрушилось колесо задней стойки шасси, совершил штатную посадку в Пермском крае, сообщил Центральный военный округ (ЦВО).

https://www.interfax.ru/russia/721341

----------


## Avia M

Видео. 

https://youtu.be/wNcXOIZIBmM

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 13 авг - РИА Новости. Учебный самолет Л-39 потерпел аварию в Краснодарском крае, экипаж, состоящий из двух человек, катапультировался, летчики не пострадали, сообщает Минобороны России.

----------


## OKA

"В Калифорнии (запад США) потерпел крушение военный вертолет Black Hawk, передает ТАСС со ссылкой на информацию местных СМИ.

"[Боевая] единица Командования специальными операциями Армии США проводила тренировку поблизости от Коронадо в штате Калифорния 27 августа, когда произошел воздушный инцидент, - подтвердили в Командование специальными операциями Армии Соединенных Штатов . - Двое военнослужащих погибли и трое пострадали. Территория оцеплена, ведется расследование инцидента"."

https://rg.ru/2020/08/29/dva-chelove...ta-v-ssha.html

----------


## OKA

Ещё :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/5358496.html

----------


## Avia M

В американском штате Вирджиния 31 августа потерпел крушение самолет E-2C Hawkeye военно-морских сил (ВМС) США, четыре находившихся на борту человека успели спастись...

https://iz.ru/1055172/2020-09-01/v-v...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

> В американском штате Вирджиния 31 августа потерпел крушение самолет E-2C Hawkeye военно-морских сил (ВМС) США, четыре находившихся на борту человека успели спастись...
> 
> https://iz.ru/1055172/2020-09-01/v-v...medium=desktop






" Самолет потерпел крушение в штате Вирджиния во время выполнения учебно-тренировочного полёта.
Четверо членов экипажа покинули самолет на парашютах.
Самолёт ДРЛО E-2C, из состава 120-й эскадрильи воздушного командования и управления ВМС США, потерпел крушение рядом с летным комплексом острова Уоллопс на восточном побережье Виргинии, чуть южнее границы с Мэрилендом примерно в 16:05 (23:05 по московскому времени) 31 августа 2020 года. Самолёт упал в безлюдной местности, повреждений и разрушений на земле нет. Причины крушения выясняются.". 

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2036170.html

----------


## Fencer

Архивы крушений военного аэродрома "Боярин" (Гаровка) - 11 Августа 2014 - Дальневосточный дестрой

----------


## OKA

" Истребитель Су-30 упал в Тверской области при совершении планового учебно-тренировочного полета, сообщают в пресс-службе Западного военного округа.

Там отметили, что экипаж катапультировался и уже эвакуирован на аэродром базирования. Самолет упал в лесистой местности, на земле разрушений нет.

"Для установления причин и обстоятельств происшествия к месту аварии направлена комиссия Западного военного округа", - сообщили в пресс-службе.".

https://www.interfax.ru/russia/728092

----------


## 9K720

> " Истребитель Су-30 упал в Тверской области при совершении планового учебно-тренировочного полета, сообщают в пресс-службе Западного военного округа.
> 
> Там отметили, что экипаж катапультировался и уже эвакуирован на аэродром базирования. Самолет упал в лесистой местности, на земле разрушений нет.
> 
> "Для установления причин и обстоятельств происшествия к месту аварии направлена комиссия Западного военного округа", - сообщили в пресс-службе.".
> 
> https://www.interfax.ru/russia/728092


https://postlmg.cc/ZWXWNQPW

----------


## OKA

" На юге Калифорнии во время отработки дозаправки столкнулись самолет-заправщик морской пехоты КС-130J и истребитель F-35B. Для последнего этого закончилось совсем плохо - пилоту пришлось катапультироваться (с земли наблюдали парашют до падания самолета), а заправщик КС-130J совершил вынужденную посадку на поле. 

Три двигателя разбиты, потеряны - один заправочный агрегат и элерон..."

Последний раз морпехи так влетали два года назад, когда у берегов Японии столкнулись F-18 и заправщик КС-130 - ошибка пилота "Хорнита". Тогда "жертвами событий" стали семь человек... ". 



https://afirsov.livejournal.com/582223.html

Ещё :

https://www.instagram.com/p/CFwwzPCDlcL/

----------


## Avia M

Необычное ДТП произошло в районе села Анучино Приморского края под вечер 6 октября. 

Источник: https://deita.ru/article/483557 © DEITA.RU

----------


## stream

что интересно, киль снят...вариант для транспортировки самолётом ))

https://sun1-25.userapi.com/1YBZ6o0P...ibkGVNNQUo.jpg
https://sun1-26.userapi.com/Xwg26a_I...giNGzcSZJs.jpg
https://sun1-14.userapi.com/YeL4tq3-...8rpALhNbzU.jpg

----------


## Avia M

> что интересно, киль снят...вариант для транспортировки самолётом ))


Варианты... https://www.newsvl.ru/society/2019/1...#ixzz63v9g4eev
https://vk.com/video-123538639_456256339
https://youtu.be/C3WjeAMtBcg

----------


## stream

демонтаж киля трудоёмкий процесс, что и удивило...для перекатки на колёсах высота по килю не такая уж и критическая ))

----------


## AndyK

> демонтаж киля трудоёмкий процесс, что и удивило...для перекатки на колёсах высота по килю не такая уж и критическая ))


Критичная. Площадь киля довольно большая, как следствие парусность и большой опрокидывающий момент.

----------


## GThomson

> Необычное ДТП произошло в районе села Анучино Приморского края под вечер 6 октября. 
> 
> Источник: https://deita.ru/article/483557 © DEITA.RU


"...появились кадры старого самолёта, предположительно Су-24, немодифицированные версии которого сняли с производства в 2016 году..."

МР, наверное, тащили на АРЗ ...

----------


## stream

> Критичная. Площадь киля довольно большая, как следствие парусность и большой опрокидывающий момент.


при транспортировке своим ходом критична высота по килю...
вот ни разу не наблюдал, что бы швартовали Су-24 на стоянках и при хранении.

----------


## Avia M

> вот ни разу не наблюдал, что бы швартовали Су-24 на стоянках и при хранении.


Вес разный, и условия транспортировки отличаются от хранения... Хотя в данном конкретном случае, отсутствие киля не уберегло от казуса.
По фото видно, сначала съехал в кювет, затем на бок лег (видимо решили, что вытянут малыми силами). 
Возм. данная машина.

----------


## AndyK

> при транспортировке своим ходом критична высота по килю...
> вот ни разу не наблюдал, что бы швартовали Су-24 на стоянках и при хранении.


Ну так понятно дело речь про транспортировку а/т. И высота по килю критична (чтобы под мостами и развязками проходили)

----------


## stream

пишут доставили до места назначения

----------


## Nazar

Везли то куда? Все-таки на 322 завод?

----------


## Avia M

Здесь о 322-м говорят... https://diana-mihailova.livejournal....plyto=61798370

Возм. на а/д?

----------


## OKA

" 6 октября 2020 г. вынужденную посадку с помощью парашюта в районе какой-то деревни около иранского г. Чахбехар (Чехбехар) в юго-восточной провинции Систан и Белуджистан совершил БПЛА Ababil-3 ВВС Ирана. Серийный номер - A3N-1-205, а о принадлежности к ВВС иранской Армии говорит камуфляж и бортовой номер "6-2323".". 




https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/963654.html

----------


## OKA

> "Истребитель F-35A 58-й истребительной авиационной эскадрильи (входит в состав 33-го истребительного авиакрыла - прим. ТАСС) разбился сегодня [19 мая] в 21:30 [04:30 мск 20 мая] при заходе на посадку на авиабазу Эглин. Летчик успешно катапультировался и был транспортирован в госпиталь 96-й медицинской группы на авиабазе Эглин для оценки физического состояния и дальнейшего наблюдения"
> 
> https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/8518973


" Тут отчетик подоспел... Во время посадки борта №12-5053   19 мая на авиабазе Эглин у пилота глюканул шлем, вернее система нашлемного отображения информации - изображение, похоже, просто "съехало" куда-то в сторону. В результате пилот "потерял" ряд важных параметров полета. Обычно в современных самолетах основные параметры полета как-то дублируются, но не на F-35! (Да, знаете почему там нет, например, классической системы отображения на фоне лобового остекления? банально решили сэкономить - "Нашлемная есть? Обойдется!"). Поэтому при касании полосы (а дело было, как полагается, ночью) скорость оказалась на 80 км/ч больше разрешенной, а посадочный угол атаки - на 8 гр меньше рекомендованного. Неудивительно, что самолет дал "козла". Пилот попытался "прижать" самолет к полосе - "козел" стал "прогрессивным". Вдобавок в дело вмешалась система управления ("логика" заложенных "законов"), которая стала выводить самолет в горизонтальный "полет". Пилот наконец догадался прекратить посадку и попытался уйти на второй круг, но самолет уже начал выполнять бочку - к счастью времени на катапультирование хватило.

Некоторые подробности: попытка отыграть ситуацию на наземном тренажере не удалась - там было "всевпорядке!" Напомню, на "спарке" F-35 тоже сэкономили, решили, что для подготовки пилотов хватит тренажера. Сам пилот жаловался, что летать на F-35A труднее, чем на привычном ему F-15E (специалисты отметили, что пилот действовал именно так, как он действовал бы на "Игле"), также жаловался на нарушение сна... (опять заподозрили систему генерации кислорода на F-35).. .". 

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/583777.html

Ещё на тему  :

https://ria.ru/20201008/istrebitel-f-35-1578669097.html

----------


## Avia M

Вчера F/A-18E.

----------


## OKA

" На городок Магнолия-спрингс упал самолет - учебный двухместный турбопроп Т-6В "Тексан", оба пилота погибли. Есть разрушения на земле. 
Самолет принадлежал флоту - на нем проходили первоначальную подготовку пилоты палубной авиации. 
Учитывая, что буквально на днях была очередная авария с флотским "Хорнитом" - что-то опять зачастили. ". 

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/588211.html

----------


## Avia M

> " На городок Магнолия-спрингс упал самолет


Странно, фотографии "перекликаются"... :Confused:

----------


## OKA

> Странно, фотографии "перекликаются"...


Ну дык тексты тоже)

----------


## Avia M

> Ну дык тексты тоже)


Каким образом? F-18 и T-6...

----------


## OKA

> Каким образом? F-18 и T-6...


Ну если хорошенько протереть оптические оси, то дочитав пост, вызвавший непонятные вопросы, можно заметить такое, например : 




> "... Учитывая, что буквально на днях была очередная авария с флотским "Хорнитом" - что-то опять зачастили. ". 
> 
> https://afirsov.livejournal.com/588211.html


Указано на недавнюю аварию" Хонита'= F-18.

----------


## Avia M

Москва. 13 ноября. INTERFAX.RU - Самолет Ан-124 "Руслан" выкатился за пределы взлетно-посадочной полосы при аварийной посадке в аэропорту Новосибирска, сообщил "Интерфаксу" источник в службах аэропорта "Толмачево".
Как сообщил источник, самолет направлялся без груза в Вену.
"После вылета командир доложил об отказе систем радиосвязи и запросил аварийную посадку. Во время посадки экипажу не удалось удержать самолет в полосе, и он выкатился на 200 метров", - сказал источник.
На борту было 14 человек. По предварительным данным, никто не пострадал. Однако самолет получил повреждения.
"Частично разрушены шасси и крылья", - сказал собеседник агентства. Вложение 102037

----------


## stream

https://vk.com/nskspotting?z=video-7...77477794_53612

13.11.2020, АН124-100, RA82042, VDA4066. КВС: Соловьев Евгений Борисович. Новосибирск. После взлета (05:08 утц) на 3й минуте полета произошел отказ 2го двигателя. КВС принял решение на посадку на аэродроме вылета. После посадки (05:18 утц) ВС выкатилось за пределы ВПП. На борту 15 человек экипажа, никто не пострадал. Груз 84600 кг (автозапчасти). Обстоятельства выясняются. ЦУП

----------


## Avia M

На видео, по левому борту только три основные стойки вышли...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Видимо, в полёте 2-й двигатель рассыпался.
  
https://www.gazeta.ru/social/photo/an-124.shtml

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Видимо, в полёте 2-й двигатель рассыпался.
>   
> https://www.gazeta.ru/social/photo/an-124.shtml


Похоже, не просто рассыпался, а разлетелся во все стороны и посёк осколками всё, что только можно.

----------


## stream

Фюзеляж насквозь прошило, а внутри то, 84 тонны груза ...

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Фюзеляж насквозь прошило, а внутри то, 84 тонны груза ...


Экипаж накажут, к гадалке не ходи.

----------


## stream

Подарки с неба в пятницу 13го

----------


## Nazar

> Экипаж накажут, к гадалке не ходи.


Не думаю, но посмотрим.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Интервью с КВС рейса 4066 Соловьёвым Е.Б.

----------


## Fencer

Военный самолет дважды совершил аварийную посадку в Хабаровске https://ren.tv/news/v-mire/772757-vo...-v-khabarovske

----------


## Avia M

Следователи проводят проверку после инцидента с вертолетом Ми-8, задевшим световую опору при передвижении по рулежной дорожке аэропорта в Волгограде.

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/10095...=1606312897000

----------


## Fencer

> Следователи проводят проверку после инцидента с вертолетом Ми-8, задевшим световую опору при передвижении по рулежной дорожке аэропорта в Волгограде.
> 
> https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/10095...=1606312897000


Ещё фотографии.

----------


## Fencer

> Следователи проводят проверку после инцидента с вертолетом Ми-8, задевшим световую опору при передвижении по рулежной дорожке аэропорта в Волгограде.
> 
> https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/10095...=1606312897000


https://youtu.be/I_ywiRGIQL8

----------


## stream

состояние RA-82042 на 25.11.2020
https://vk.com/aircrash?w=wall-5751308_1040384

----------


## stream

вытащили
https://sun9-46.userapi.com/impg/Xzq...303e5c8ede5cca

https://sun9-62.userapi.com/impg/xv_...4c7ae948aa1154

----------


## Fencer

Разбился корабельный истребитель МиГ-29КУБ авиации ВМС Индии https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4196505.html

----------


## Avia M

В результате инцидента на авиабазе Эмберли в Квинсленде никто не пострадал, сообщил телеканал 9 News со ссылкой на Минобороны Австралии.
Около 18.20 по местному времени (11.20 мск) экипаж истребителя F/A-18 Super Hornet австралийских ВВС катапультировался во время взлета. Причиной, предварительно, стала авария двигателя. Самолет самостоятельно продолжил движение по взлетно-посадочной полосе и на 200 метров выкатился за ее пределы. Истребитель получил повреждения.

----------


## Avia M

Вертолет столкнулся со зданием аэропорта в Красноярске.

https://youtu.be/yNmld7fm4Uk




> Видны темные следы от пламени


... :Smile:

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Вертолет столкнулся со зданием аэропорта в Красноярске.
> 
> https://youtu.be/yNmld7fm4Uk
> 
> ...


Хвостовой отдел....  :Smile:

----------


## PECHKIN

> в Красноярске.
> ...


У меня есть два знакомых военлета из Богучан, так они бы очень обиделись, что их поселок  обозвали бы "Красноярском", хотя там по прямой всего каких-то 500 км :)

----------


## OKA

> У меня есть два знакомых военлета из Богучан, так они бы очень обиделись, что их поселок  обозвали бы "Красноярском", хотя там по прямой всего каких-то 500 км :)


" Аэропорт «Богучаны». Принимаемые воздушные суда: Cessna 208B Grand Caravan, Ан-2, Ан-3, Ан-24, Як-40, Л-410, Ил-14, Ми-2, Ми-6, Ми-8, Ми-26[12]"

https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%...B0%D0%BD%D1%8B

" Полоса 1200х20 метров, покрытие - аэродромная плита.". 
Фото :

https://kirill-kvs.livejournal.com/34582.html

 И речки разные, и плотины тоже))

----------


## PECHKIN

Богучаны - не Красноярск! Это  факт!
Я понимаю, что бездумно скопипастили новость, но разве этим журналистам можно доверять?

----------


## OKA

Познавательно, про новый-старый F-16 :

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/617350.html

----------


## Avia M

Видео жесткой посадки военного Ан-12 на Курилах.

https://youtu.be/5aGKlSw6VQk

----------


## Avia M

Boeing 717 выкатился с рулежки едва не упав в овраг...

https://youtu.be/SNs5VJBmVVo

----------


## OKA

Морская авиация

----------


## Avia M

Французский истребитель Dassault Rafale во время полета разорвал линии электропередачи...

https://vz.ru/news/2021/2/18/1085723.html

Странные повреждения...

----------


## Red307

Крен под 90 гралусов был.

----------


## Avia M

Возможно. Но с трудом представляю ЛЭП оставившую такой след...

----------


## stream

> Возможно. Но с трудом представляю ЛЭП оставившую такой след...


Если и задел ЛЭП, то типа закоцовкой крыла....а это повреждение чисто при наземном обслуживании или транспортировке въехали во что-то...здесь-центроплан поперечное рассечение, а бак продольное)))

На Украине, су-25 когда задел провода ЛЭП, он там и остался ((

----------


## Red307

Если в баке найдут изолятор или какой-нибудь элемент ЛЭП не удивлюсь.

В Италии интрудер порвал трос канатной дороги и не повис на нем. С чего многотонному самолёту повиснуть на проводах?

----------


## stream

> Если в баке найдут изолятор или какой-нибудь элемент ЛЭП не удивлюсь.
> 
> В Италии интрудер плова трос канатной дороги и не повис на нем. С чего многотонному самолёту повиснуть на проводах?


ну, не буквально же, потеря управления, катастрофа

----------


## Red307

Как повезет. Помнится, у апачей специальные ножи для проводов есть. Не теряют управление.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да и не только у Апачей, у наших тоже. Тросорубы ставят.

----------


## OKA

" Репортаж кабельного телеканала KCRA 3 города Сакраменто (штат Калифорния) о жесткой посадке на взлетно-посадочную полосу аэропорта Сакраменто Матер учебно-тренировочного самолёта Northrop T-38 Talon ВВС США. Инцидент произошел в 9 утра 18 февраля 2021 года. Сообщается, что самолет сел "на брюхо" из-за неисправности шасси. Оба летчика не пострадали. Ведется расследование.". 

https://t.me/ChDambiev/6425

----------


## Avia M

У Boeing 777-200 United Airlines после взлета из Денвера 20 февраля загорелся и развалился двигатель.
Крупные обломки упали на окрестные дома и автомобили, однако на земле никто не пострадал  

https://youtu.be/-w2AKGYhJ8A

----------


## OKA

Катастрофы,аварии,проишествия...

Познавательно про крушение Ми-8МТПР-1 :

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/4703290

----------


## OKA

" Алабамщина, 25.02.21". 

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/6277...ments#comments


Про аварийность в ВВС амеров :

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/626931.html

----------


## Avia M

Самолет рухнул около Алматы! Видео очевидцев. 13 марта 2021 года

https://youtu.be/VITDeJqJY24

----------


## Avia M

Счастливый день одного парашютиста из Читы. Он зацепился парашютом за хвост вертолёта. 

Всё произошло в районе села Каштак. Мужчина повис в воздухе на несколько минут, пока пилот аккуратно и медленно сажал вертушку. Парашютист в итоге не пострадал, отделался сильным испугом.

https://t.me/aviadrive/5240?single

https://youtu.be/mmTX87E9a-0

----------


## stream

состояние RA-82042 на 20.03.2021



https://russianplanes.net/id281627

----------


## OKA

"МиГ-21 - это автомат Калашникова среди самолетов" 



В связи с очередной катастрофой истребителя МиГ-21 индийских ВВС там в прессе возникла очереднадцатая кампания под девизом "МиГ-21 - летающий гроб". На это представители ВВС Индии выступили с консолидированным опровержением (что-то нечасто такое бывает). Так, командир группы ВВС Индии Винод заявил, что это "глупейшее заблуждение" - среди одномоторных самолетов своего поколения МиГ-21 оказался самым надежным и при этом нужно учесть, что это самый массовый самолет индийских ВВС - всего было поставлено 872 истребителя.  График ежегодных потерь одномоторных самолетов 2-3-го поколений индийских ВВС в процентном отношении к общему их числу  Характерно, отмечал Винод, что предыдущий командующий индийских ВВС Дханоа старался летать на МиГ-21 всегда, когда мог, считая его самым надежным самолетом. "МиГ-21 - самый массовый сверхзвуковой истребитель в истории и фактически является АК-47 среди самолетов". 

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/634979.html

----------


## OKA

"На днях Минобороны Афганистана сообщило о крушении вертолета Ми-17  в округе Бехсуд в провинции Вардак, в результате чего погибло 9 человек, включая экипаж и спецназовцев, что были на борту. При этом сразу начали появляться слухи, что вертолет не просто так разбился. Так местный житель в округе Бехсуд сообщил РИА Новости: "вертолет был сбит ночью боевиками, лояльными командиру ополченцев Алипуру". Афганский новостной канал TOLOnews опубликовал видео данного инцидента на котором хорошо видно, что вертолет сбили, заявлено что сбили ракетой с "лазерным наведением" (возможно речь о ПТУР с наведением по лазерному лучу речь идет?).
Тут сразу надо заметить, что сбившие вертолет к талибам никакого отношения не имеют, наоборот Алипур - это один из влиятельных лидеров местных шиитов-хазарейцев, который во главе сформированного им ополчения воевал с талибами, но в последние годы у Алипура сложные отношения и с властями. В 2018 г. его задержание взывало массовые беспорядки и столкновения его сторонников с полицией и военными с погибшими и раненными, в результате его отпустили через несколько дней. В феврале были новые бои между его отрядами и военными афганского правительства. Сейчас пишут, что военные опять пытаются его задержать, а в иранских СМИ сообщают, что вертолет то как-раз и сбили из-за того, что военные начали операцию против людей Алипура.". 



https://mobile.twitter.com/TOLOnews/...%2F997287.html

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/997287.html

----------


## OKA

https://news.rthk.hk/rthk/en/compone...abChangeable=0

"22 марта 2021 года в уезде Пиндун во время учебно-тренировочного полета стокнулись в воздухе и упали в море два многоцелевых легких  истребителя Northrop F-5Е Tiger II ВВС Китайской Республики (Тайвань).  Истребители приписаны к 439-му смешанному авиационному крылу с дислокацией в городе Пиндун. Летчик одного из истребителей лейтенант Луо Шанхуа обнаружен спасательными силами тайваньской армии в тяжелом состоянии, поиски пилота второго истребителя, лейтенанта Пань Инчженя  продолжаются.". 

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2265984.html

Пишут, что один погиб :

https://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/248980

----------


## OKA

> Вечного полёта!Вложение 103611


 ... 

О гибели лётчиков :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.co...ments#comments

Фото Вадима Белослюдцева :

https://russianplanes.net/u/1418/photos

----------


## OKA

" Днем 24-го два истребителя F35, дислоцированные на авиабазе Сил самообороны Мисава, совершили вынужденную посадку в аэропорту Аомори. 
По данным Сил самообороны, никто не пострадал, потому что сигнальная лампа мигала, чтобы уведомить о неисправности системы двигателя во время учений, но полет некоторых гражданских самолетов был отложен. 

По данным префектуры Аомори, два истребителя ПВО приземлились в аэропорту Аомори около 14:20 24-го числа. 
По данным Сил самообороны Японии, два истребителя F35, дислоцированные на авиабазе Мисава, вылетели в 13:32 и проходили тренировку над Японским морем, а два самолета совершили вынужденную посадку. У одного из них была мигалка. сигнальная лампа, указывающая на неисправность в системе двигателя, что означает, что он приземлился после объявления аварийной ситуации. 
По данным Сил самообороны, пожара не было и пилоты не пострадали, но вылет рейса Japan Airlines из аэропорта Аомори в новый аэропорт Титосэ был задержан примерно на 10 минут... ". 

Автоперевод :

https://www3.nhk.or.jp/lnews/aomori/...080011908.html

----------


## Avia M

при выполнении планового тренировочного полета с экипажем воздушного судна Ка-32 МЧС пропала связь. По системе 112 поступила информация о падении воздушного судна в акватории Куршского залива в пяти километрах от города Полесск. МЧС России информировало, что на борту находились три человека: один погиб, один госпитализирован, один в медицинской помощи не нуждался.

https://ria.ru/20210326/vertolet-160...medium=desktop

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Telegram-канал Baza выложил полную расшифровку переговоров диспетчеров, бортпроводников и пилотов самолета Sukhoi Superjet RRJ-95B (RA-89098) авиакомпании «Аэрофлот» во время аварийной посадки в Шереметьево 5 мая 2019 г.

https://baza.io/posts/199edb4b-ee6b-...4-f253c78521bf

----------


## OKA

> при выполнении планового тренировочного полета с экипажем воздушного судна Ка-32 МЧС пропала связь. По системе 112 поступила информация о падении воздушного судна в акватории Куршского залива в пяти километрах от города Полесск. МЧС России информировало, что на борту находились три человека: один погиб, один госпитализирован, один в медицинской помощи не нуждался.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20210326/vertolet-160...medium=desktop



https://iz.ru/1142513/2021-03-26/sta...-kaliningradom


https://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/249136

----------


## читатель

> Telegram-канал Baza


Этому источнику можно доверять? 
Почему сейчас? Почти 2 года прошло

----------


## Rutunda

> Этому источнику можно доверять? 
> Почему сейчас? Почти 2 года прошло


https://c.radikal.ru/c22/2103/1b/454817d11ec2.png

https://b.radikal.ru/b14/2103/bd/c7717bff84c5.png

----------


## Avia M

В турецкой провинции Конья во время учебного полета разбился истребитель Northrop F-5 пилотажной группы Turkish Stars. Управлявший воздушной машиной пилот погиб.

https://www.vesti.ru/article/2547519...medium=desktop

----------


## Avia M

Самолет C-17A Globemaster III загорелся на военной авиабазе ВВС США 

https://youtu.be/yySfv6hp6k8

----------


## OKA

> Самолет C-17A Globemaster III загорелся на военной авиабазе ВВС США 
> 
> https://youtu.be/yySfv6hp6k8


Кранты птичке..

----------


## Avia M

Флорида, вынужденную посадку на воду совершил торпедоносец Второй мировой войны Grumman TBF Avenger.

https://youtu.be/ANM_0XAcab0

----------


## OKA

> Флорида, вынужденную посадку на воду совершил торпедоносец Второй мировой войны Grumman TBF Avenger.
> 
> https://youtu.be/ANM_0XAcab0


Сразу вспоминается Буш-старший))

----------


## OKA

В Зимбабве рухнул Bell-412. 

Погиб экипаж и ребёнок на земле. 

https://bulawayo24.com/index-id-news...yo-202782.html

----------


## OKA

> Казахстанские ВВС потеряли Су-30СМ. Предварительно столкновение с птицами. Экипаж катапультировался


Новости от 17апреля :

----------


## OKA

" 3 мая 2021 года этнические повстанцы из Качинской Армии Независимости (КАН) в штате Качин в Мьянме сбили вертолет армейской авиации вооруженных сил Мьянмы. Новостной портал Irrawaddy сообщает, что  вертолет, выполнявший штурмовку объектов КАН, был сбит в 10.29 (07.29 мск)  и упал около деревни Конгло в районе Момаук  штата Качин. О судьбе экипажа ничего неизвестно и какой именно вертолет был сбит повстанцами, также не сообщается. На вооружении ВВС Мьянмы стоят вертолеты китайского, российского, французского, польского и американского производства... ". 

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2311758.html

----------


## Avia M

19 мая в Барановичах упал военный самолет Лидской штурмовой авиабазы Як-130. Оба лётчика, Андрей Ничипорчик и Никита Куканенко, погибли.

https://ex-press.by/rubrics/obshhest...v-baranovichax

----------


## OKA

> 19 мая в Барановичах упал военный самолет Лидской штурмовой авиабазы Як-130. Оба лётчика, Андрей Ничипорчик и Никита Куканенко, погибли.  
> 
> Информация об иностранных ВВС из различных источников






...

----------


## Avia M

25 мая. /ТАСС/. Самолет под управлением пилота компании Draken разбился в понедельник почти сразу после взлета с авиабазы ВВС США Неллис, расположенной близ Лас-Вегаса (штат Невада). Летчик погиб. 

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/11462...=1621931586000

https://youtu.be/g0IyvIP0DqU

----------


## OKA

" Генерал-лейтенант Ибрагим Аттахиру командовал нигерийской армией менее полугода. 22 мая, информационное агентство BBC сообщило о том, что в авиакатастрофе возле международного аэропорта Кадуна погиб экипаж самолёта Beechcraft King Air 350 ВВС Нигерии и 11 его пассажиров.

Помимо генерала Аттахиру, на борту самолёта находились 10 высокопоставленных офицеров, в том числе его помощники, а также три члена экипажа. В пресс-службе ВВС Нигерии сообщили, что машина потерпела крушение при попытке захода на посадку.

В последние годы в Нигерии нарастала критика в адрес властей из-за усиливающегося движения экстремистов на севере страны. 54-летний Ибрагим Аттахиру стал начальником Генерального штаба в январе этого года, когда президент Нигерии Мухаммаду Бухари произвёл значительные кадровые перестановки в командовании. Аттахиру окончил Академию обороны Нигерии, а также получил образование за рубежом, в том числе в Китае и США. Военную карьеру он начал в качестве военного наблюдателя при ООН в Сьерра-Леоне. До своего назначения в январе этого года Аттахиру был командующим 82-й дивизией нигерийской армии.

Редакция Warspot". 

https://warspot.ru/19702-v-aviakatas...riyskoy-armiey

----------


## OKA

> 25 мая. /ТАСС/. Самолет под управлением пилота компании Draken разбился в понедельник почти сразу после взлета с авиабазы ВВС США Неллис, расположенной близ Лас-Вегаса (штат Невада). Летчик погиб. 
> 
> https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/11462...=1621931586000
> 
> https://youtu.be/g0IyvIP0DqU


"... Это уже второй "Мираж" F.1 - один уже упал три месяца назад на Тинделе. Если еще вспомнить упавший на Эдвардсе (какие места!) двухместный "Импала", в общем получается - тенденция, однако... Собственно пентагоновские "агрессоры" тоже спокойно жить не дают: флотские "классические" "Хорниты" F-18С/D оказываются обходятся в 44 тыс баксов за час полета - почти как F-35A. Запчастей практически не достать... Флотские опустились до того, что решили прикупить у ВВС старые "Фелконы" F-16C. Все проходит, все ломается...". 

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/656214.html

----------


## Avia M

Во время военного парада в ливийском городе Бенгази разбился истребитель МиГ-21...

https://ria.ru/20210529/istrebitel-1...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

> Во время военного парада в ливийском городе Бенгази разбился истребитель МиГ-21...
> 
> https://ria.ru/20210529/istrebitel-1...medium=desktop


" 29 мая силы так называемой Ливийской национальной армии (ЛНА) фельдмаршала Халифы Хафтара провели военный парад на авиабазе Бенина около Бенгази, посвященный семилетней годовщине начала силами ЛНА в Бенгази операции "Достоинство" в мае 2014 г.  Парад был гигантский по ливийским меркам, такое впечатление что для него свезли к Бенгази большую часть сил ЛНА, но он был омрачен трагедией, так как прямо во время него разбился истребитель МиГ-21 ВВС ЛНА. Пилот истребителя бригадный генерал Джамаль ибн Амер - погиб. Ливийские источники кстати пишут, что погибший пилот в 2019 г. на опять же МиГ-21 был сбит из ПЗРК около Триполи, но тогда он выжил... ". 

Ролики и фото с места :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/1011301.html

----------


## Avia M

у легкого многоцелевого истребителя F-5 произошло нештатное срабатывание системы катапультирования. Оба пилота находились в кабине и скончались от полученных травм.

https://ria.ru/20210601/samolet-1735063811.html

----------


## Fencer

https://m.ok.ru/dk?st.cmd=altGroupPh...s&tkn=8283#lst



> 26 марта 1965 г. на взлете на Су-9 , где-то в конце разбега, падение форсажной тяги, Зам. к-ра 22 иап Караулов Н.Ф. взлет прекратил, выкатился за пределы ВПП. На бруствере насыпи шоссе Владивосток-Хабаровск, в районе Красной Казармы  фюзеляж переломился пополам.

----------


## Avia M

Передняя опора шасси грузового самолета Boeing 787 Dreamliner подломилась в пятницу в аэропорту Хитроу.

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/11685929

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

24.06.2021 у деревни Корпикюля между Красносельским шоссе и дорогой Гатчина - Пушкин (Павловск) в Гатчинском районе Ленинградской области упал вертолёт Ми-8 Росгвардии.
По первоначальным данным, погибли три человека.
   
https://nevnov.ru/884381-ochevidcy-s...hinskom-raione
https://www.rosbalt.ru/piter/2021/06/24/1908308.html

----------


## Fencer

Последний вылет. Как летчики увели МИ-8 от жилых домов в Ленобласти https://spb.aif.ru/incidents/chp/pos...v_v_lenoblasti

----------


## Avia M

Бельгийский истребитель F-16 врезался утром в четверг в здание на авиабазе на севере Нидерландов. Об этом сообщает агентство Belga.

----------


## Fencer

Болгарская кассационная прокуратура затребовала дело о разбившемся МиГ-29

ИА Красная Весна
Читайте материал целиком по ссылке:
https://rossaprimavera.ru/news/46385a06

----------


## Fencer

> Последний вылет. Как летчики увели МИ-8 от жилых домов в Ленобласти https://spb.aif.ru/incidents/chp/pos...v_v_lenoblasti


В Башкирии похоронили летчика, который разбился в Ленинградской области на вертолете Ми-8 https://ufa1.ru/text/incidents/2021/07/01/70002161/

----------


## Fencer

Экипаж разбившегося на Камчатке Ан-26 мог "срезать траекторию" полёта https://ren.tv/news/v-rossii/854648-...ktoriiu-poleta

----------


## Fencer

> Экипаж разбившегося на Камчатке Ан-26 мог "срезать траекторию" полёта https://ren.tv/news/v-rossii/854648-...ktoriiu-poleta


Ан-26Б-100 RA-26085 https://russianplanes.net/reginfo/31971

----------


## L39aero

Таки не свежие новости)) или это намёк на то что с ними сейчас)?

----------


## Avia M

> Таки не свежие новости)) или это намёк на то что с ними сейчас)?


Потеря бдительности!  :Confused: 
Извиняюсь.

----------


## L39aero

Ну последствия то и сейчас сего происшествия разгребают, точнее забили в комплексе.

----------


## Avia M

> Ну последствия то и сейчас сего происшествия разгребают


Может поэтому и "светилось" сообщение о сим в ленте...

----------


## Fencer

Авиакомпания назвала версию вынужденной посадки Ан-28 https://www.aex.ru/m/news/2021/7/16/231960/

----------


## Fencer

> 24.06.2021 у деревни Корпикюля между Красносельским шоссе и дорогой Гатчина - Пушкин (Павловск) в Гатчинском районе Ленинградской области упал вертолёт Ми-8 Росгвардии.


Здесь https://m.tvzvezda.ru/news/202162512-fdUah.html пишут, что это был RF-34304.

----------


## Avia M

Греческий телеканал ЭРТ-1 уточняет, что пожарный самолет Petzetel потерпел крушение на Закинфе в районе поселка Килиоменос. По сведениям журналистов, в ходе тушения пожара возникла неисправность. 35-летний пилот смог совершить вынужденную посадку на покрытую соснами местность вблизи Килиоменоса.

https://ren.tv/news/v-mire/866731-na...medium=desktop

----------


## Fencer

На Камчатке вертолет с туристами мог упасть из-за ошибки пилотирования https://www.vesti.ru/article/2599486

----------


## stream

*Выживший о крушении Ми-8 на Камчатке
*
https://ren.tv/news/v-rossii/868063-...medium=desktop

вертолет Ми-8 авиаперевозчика "Витязь-Аэро" потерпел крушение на Камчатке, упав в Курильское озеро. На его борту находились 13 туристов, направлявшихся на экскурсию, и три члена экипажа. Удалось спасти восемь человек, судьба еще восьми остается неизвестной. 
По предварительным данным, борт может находиться на глубине 100-125 м. Сейчас на месте крушения проводится спасательная операция.

----------


## Fencer

> На Камчатке вертолет с туристами мог упасть из-за ошибки пилотирования https://www.vesti.ru/article/2599486


Ространснадзор проверит компанию "Витязь-Аэро" после катастрофы Ми-8 на Камчатке https://www.aex.ru/m/news/2021/8/12/233405/

----------


## OKA

"... F-22 из состава 199-й эскадрильи совершает посадку на авиафинишер с использованием тормозного гака-перед касанием троса самолет практически едет на гаке со снопом искр. Фактически все "сухопутные" самолеты ВВС США оснащаются этим элементом палубной авиации. Гак в основном используется при аварийных посадках, когда нет уверенности, что самолет "впишется" в длину ВПП. В боевой обстановке авиафинишер планируется также использовать при посадке на укороченную в следствии повреждений полосу.

Что произошло с самолетом пока не сообщали. Учитывая, что реальная летная готовность F-22 - наименьшая среди самолетов ВВС США - "летают" только где-то в среднем 60 F-22, там технических проблем хватает. Косвенным намеком была история с появлением наших "стратегов" в районе Перл-Харбора, когда на перехват для "идентификации" подняли F-22...  ". 

Фото :

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/676874.html

----------


## OKA

" Опубликовано видео удара в гору пожарного самолета Бе-200, который разбился в Турции

Удар о гору пожарного самолета Бе-200, который разбился в субботу, 14 августа, на юго-востоке Турции, попал на видео. 

Сообщается, что экипаж самолета состоял из восьми человек, в их числе были шестеро россиян и двое турок. В настоящее время судьба экипажа неизвестна.

Авиалайнер потерпел крушение близ города Кахраманмараш. Уточняется, что самолет был арендован у России для борьбы с лесными пожарами... ".

https://m.lenta.ru/news/2021/08/14/video/amp/

...

----------


## Rutunda

> " Опубликовано видео удара в гору пожарного самолета Бе-200, который разбился в Турции
> 
> Удар о гору пожарного самолета Бе-200, который разбился в субботу, 14 августа, на юго-востоке Турции, попал на видео. 
> 
> Сообщается, что экипаж самолета состоял из восьми человек, в их числе были шестеро россиян и двое турок. В настоящее время судьба экипажа неизвестна.
> 
> Авиалайнер потерпел крушение близ города Кахраманмараш. Уточняется, что самолет был арендован у России для борьбы с лесными пожарами... ".
> 
> https://m.lenta.ru/news/2021/08/14/video/amp/
> ...


Дотушился. Не хрен к туркам посылать когда у себя все горит. Не забудем Су-24М сбитый

----------


## Юрий Ф.

Ну, тушил он там пожары не за спасибо, конечно!
А вот то, что это, скорее всего, ошибка экипажа, тут почему-то сомнений не возникает - докладов об отказах не было!
А президент сразу поспешил награждать орденами экипаж! Хотя бы дождался заключения комиссии! А то теперь комиссия будет ориентироваться на ордена экипажа!

----------


## OKA

" Опытный образец нового лёгкого транспортника Ил-112В потерпел аварию в районе подмосковной Кубинки, сообщили в пресс-службе Объединённой авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК).
       "Во время тренировочного полёта при заходе на посадку в районе аэродрома Кубинка в лесополосе произошла авария лёгкого военно-транспортного самолёта Ил-112В. Подробности происшествия уточняются", - заявили в ОАК.
       Там отметили, что для выяснения причин аварии будет создана соответствующая комиссия.
       Как сообщал "Интерфакс", 13 августа опытный экземпляр нового лёгкого военно-транспортного самолёта Ил-112В, который продолжает предварительные испытания, прилетел с воронежского завода в Подмосковье для участия в форуме "Армия-2021".
       "Первый образец нового лёгкого военно-транспортного самолёта Ил-112В 13 августа совершил перелёт с аэродрома Воронежского авиационного завода (ВАСО, входит в транспортный дивизион ОАК госкорпорации "Ростех") на базу ПАО "Ил" в подмосковном Жуковском для подготовки к участию в VII Международном военно-техническом форуме "Армия-2021", - заявили в пресс-службе.
       Там отметили, что продолжаются предварительные испытания первого Ил-112В, второй образец проходит ресурсные испытания.
       Международный военно-технический форум "Армия-2021" пройдёт 22-28 августа в подмосковной Кубинке.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...555258&lang=RU




...

----------


## AndyK

> " Опытный образец нового лёгкого транспортника Ил-112В потерпел *аварию* в районе подмосковной Кубинки, сообщили в пресс-службе Объединённой авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК)


Пресс-служба, увы, и в ОАК "пресс-служба". Экипажу - земля пухом... Август, однако...  :Frown:

----------


## Fencer

> " Опытный образец нового лёгкого транспортника Ил-112В потерпел аварию в районе подмосковной Кубинки, сообщили в пресс-службе Объединённой авиастроительной корпорации (ОАК).


ОАК подтвердила гибель экипажа Ил-112В https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/8/17/233642/

----------


## Avia M

> ОАК подтвердила


Зачем?  :Confused: 

Ведь выше пост с соболезнованиями...

----------


## Avia M

Ещё подтверждение.




> В пресс-службе государственной корпорации «Ростех», которая занялась расследованием крушения военного транспортника Ил-112В в Подмосковье подтвердили, что пилоты воздушного судна уводили самолет от жилых домов.

----------


## L39aero

Уводили.... Ну блин, так звиздеть это прям талант, уже видео есть, но мы что нибудь придумаем.
Людям в теме видно, что там борьба шла за полет, но в какой то момент все решилось не в их пользу. Жаль экипаж.

----------


## Fencer

> ОАК подтвердила гибель экипажа Ил-112В https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/8/17/233642/


Некролог https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-center/news/nekrolog

----------


## CRC

https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2021/...reports-a74835

Истребитель МиГ-29 разбился на юге России, погиб пилот

----------


## Let_nab

Любопытное видео, на котором можно и не слушать этого «обманутого россиянина», а просто посмотреть. При этом посмотреть не тупо, а вдумчиво. По просмотру возникают конкретные вопросы, как и из увиденного становятся понятными простые вещи.

В частности, возникает основной вопрос: 
- *Почему российский военный самолёт, для забора воды для тушения пожара, летит в непосредственной близости вдоль курортного побережья (пляжей), где находятся и отдыхает огромное скопление людей, а не делает это в безопасном месте!?* 
При этом, судя по нескольким разным видео, этот пролёт и забор воды не единичный случай. Все манёвры происходят в районе, где могут быть плавсредства отдыхающих, акваскутеры, лодки, катера, яхты…, как и могут быть ныряльщики-дайверы. Это просто ужос! 

Как и есть другие вопросы… Само собой, почему Турция арендует военные самолёты МО РФ с экипажами!? Почему аренда оформлена, через азербайджанского бизнесмена!? Почему МО РФ направляет военные самолёты ВМФ России не пригодные для выполнения подобных задач в горной местности в Турцию, которая имеет свои специально приспособленные авиационные средства пожаротушения!? Почему российские лётчики такие безответственные и вместо серьёзной работы занимаются воздушным хулиганством!? Они что, вместо тушения пожаров, на курорт приехали шоу показывать, типа  ̶"̶С̶т̶р̶и̶ж̶и̶"̶ «Бакланы»!? 

Этот «пилотаж» перед отдыхающими – больше выделывание перед публикой, бесплатное шоу, а если серьёзно – нарушение правил полётов, безответственность, наплевательство и воздушное хулиганство. 
Так же, понятно по видео перед катастрофой, что самолёт не тушил пожар, а сбросил воду куда попало, просто чтобы набрать высоту. Однако, это ему не помогло, так как он летел среди гор на предельно малой высоте и не смог набрать высоту – врезался в гору.

Авиаторам, по данным видео, станут очевидны причины катастрофы. Прежде всего, данный самолёт не предназначен для пилотирования между гор на предельно малых высотах. И то, что лётчики нарушили всё, поэтому и поплатились…

Хотя, можно посмотреть видео со звуком. Этот россиянин задаёт теже вопросы и отвечает на них очевидными ответами….

----------


## Let_nab

Это видео с обсуждением катастрофы Ил-112В на Кубинке. 
Толбоев конкретно говорит. Он и не пустил этого недоделка к себе на МАКС в Жуковском. Показательно - по поводу состояния всей нашей авиации….
Тут в пору вспомнить и перефразировать крылатые слова: «Товарищ  ̶С̶т̶а̶л̶и̶н̶  Путин, Вы заставляете нас летать на гробах!»…

----------


## leha-lp

Место для забора воды определила турецкая сторона. Место тушения пожара определила турецкая сторона. Наведение на очаги возгорания осуществляла турецкая сторона, в том числе и в момент катастрофы. Для этого представители турецкой стороны находились на борту и осуществлял взаимодействие с землёй. И там большой вопрос именно к ним. По поводу почему МО РФ,  создайте петицию или пошлите запрос в думу, сами военные исполняли приказ

----------


## leha-lp

По поводу запрета полёта в горах на ПМВ, приведите цитату из РЛЭ...

----------


## Avia M

Авария Mи-17 ВМС Мексики.

https://youtu.be/tWqZPjKpaWA

----------


## Avia M

«Совершившие катапультирование с потерпевшего аварию в 95 км западнее города Пермь самолета Су-24 члены экипажа обнаружены. В настоящее время они находятся в ближайшем лечебном учреждении. Жизни пилотов ничего не угрожает», — рассказали в ЦВО.
Как пишет «Интерфакс» со ссылкой на информированный источник, летчики отказались от стационарного лечения.

https://iz.ru/1213507/2021-08-27/v-t...medium=desktop

----------


## Let_nab

*Очевидцы рассказали о крушении Су-24 в Пермском крае*

Свидетели крушения тактического фронтового бомбардировщика Су-24, которое произошло в Пермском крае, рассказали подробности произошедшего в разговоре с URA.RU.

По словам одной из местных жительниц, она и другие очевидцы увидели, как объятый пламенем самолет упал в лес. «Нашли потом двух парашютистов, которые упали за полем возле асфальта. Один лежит, рука только сломана. Другого пытались поднять — не дается. Говорит, больно все. Видимо, переломался», — поделилась она.

Ранее источник ТАСС в авиакругах рассказал, что члены экипажа получили травмы, но, несмотря на это, после приземления самостоятельно дошли за помощью в деревню Заполье и по телефону связались с командованием.

Фронтовой тактический бомбардировщик Су-24 разбился в Верещагинском районе Пермского края 27 августа. Оба пилота катапультировались. Они живы и доставлены в больницу. Возможной причиной крушения мог стать отказ техники.

- https://www.msn.com/ru-ru/news/russi...edgdhp&pc=U531

----------


## Avia M

> Свидетели крушения


К чему?

https://youtu.be/FCdA9-oVukY

----------


## Let_nab

> К чему?
> 
> https://youtu.be/FCdA9-oVukY


Вы о чём? И что не так со свидетелями или очевидцами происшедшего события!? Даже у приземления Гагарина были свидетели - https://volga.news/article/408024.html. Неужели у вас так всё запущено, что всех людей представляете такими же запущенными!?

----------


## Let_nab

*Горькая правда о состоянии российской авиации…
За четыре последние недели потеряны ШЕСТЬ самолётов и ОДИН вертолёт…*

----------


## Avia M

> Вы о чём?


Все о том же. 




> Су-24 летел над Пермью с дымом в хвосте.


Читайте на WWW.PERM.KP.RU: https://www.perm.kp.ru/online/news/4418252/




> Неужели у вас так всё запущено


Вы о чем?

Всех благ, без аварий. :Cool:

----------


## Let_nab

*Продолжают падать... Ещё три...
Прям с языка можно снять: "Товарищ  ̶С̶т̶а̶л̶и̶н̶  Путин, вы заставляете нас летать на гробах!"*

----------


## Let_nab

*Продолжение... Сегодня...*

----------


## Fencer

На Камчатке найдены обломки Ка-27 – источник https://kamchat.info/novosti/na_kamc...-27_istochnik/

----------


## Fencer

Очевидец запечатлел на видео жесткую посадку вертолета в Ижевске. ЧП https://www.vesti.ru/video/2340810
https://youtu.be/QI7WLqtDJKI

----------


## Fencer

19.09.21 г. Вынужденная посадка Ми-26Т RA-06042 https://pikabu.ru/story/vyinuzhdenna...a_mi26_8487948

----------


## OKA

> На Камчатке найдены обломки Ка-27 – источник https://kamchat.info/novosti/na_kamc...-27_istochnik/


" Пять членов экипажа погибли при крушении вертолета Ка-27 на Камчатке, сообщил "Интерфаксу" информированный источник.

"Погибли все пять человек, находившихся на борту. Их останки обнаружены", - сказал собеседник агентства.

По данным следствия, 23 сентября в соответствии с планом боевой подготовки войсковой части 
 около 22:00 по местному времени вертолет Ка-27 поднялся в воздух. На его борту были пять человек. Приблизительно через 40 минут полета связь с экипажем пропала. Сразу начались поиски.

В пятницу утром пропавший вертолет Ка-27 погранслужбы был обнаружен на южном склоне горы Острая вблизи села Сосновка Елизовского района Камчатского края.

Следователи Военно-следственного отдела СК РФ по гарнизону Петропавловск-Камчатский возбудили уголовное дело по ст. 351 УК РФ (нарушение правил полетов или подготовки к ним).". 

https://www.interfax.ru/russia/793673

Ещё такое было на тему :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/7028096.html

...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Avia M

Японский истребитель Mitsubishi F-2 во время вылета потерял обтекатель кабины пилота. :Smile: 

Источник: https://discover24.ru/2021/10/yapons...tekatel-kabiny

Посерьезнее.




> Самолет Сил самообороны Японии потерял в полете кабину пилота


https://rossaprimavera.ru/news/f85b9500

----------


## Let_nab

*Продолжается регулярный самолётопад в России с гибелью людей!*

----------


## Let_nab

"Товарищ ̶С̶т̶а̶л̶и̶н̶ Путин, вы заставляете нас летать на гробах!"

*Дочь пилота разбившегося L-410 рассказала о жалобах отца на технику*

Прямая ссылка на Ютуб - https://youtu.be/GSvsrLbi8Kk

----------


## Avia M

истребитель J-10, который относится к ВВС Китая, совершил сегодня вынужденную посадку на реке в провинции Хэнань. За экстренной ситуацией смогли наблюдать со стороны местные рыбаки, для которых маневры истребителя стали полной неожиданностью. Сообщается, что пилоты не пострадали, так как они смогли успешно катапультироваться, 

https://novostivl.ru/post/144475/

----------


## Let_nab

*В России продолжается серия нескончаемых авиационных катастроф с гибелью людей. Вот сегодня:*

----------


## stream

МЧС подтвердило, что на борту разбившегося Ан-12 было девять человек. Среди погибших было руководство компании «Заполярье».
Как уточнил иркутский губернатор Игорь Кобзев, речь идет о генеральном директоре и первом замгендиректора авиационной транспортной компании "Заполярье". "Это граждане России Володин Юрий Викторович и Вишнев Олег Эдуардович".

В состав экипажа Ан-12, который разбился под Иркутском, входили два гражданина РФ, два - Украины и трое - Белоруссии - белорусские авиационные власти.

----------


## Avia M

Грузовой самолет российской авиакомпании "Авиастар-Ту" загорелся незадолго перед вылетом из аэропорта китайского Ханчжоу

https://www.vesti.ru/article/2661301

----------


## Avia M

ТАСС, 11 января. Истребитель F-5 ВВС Республики Корея потерпел крушение во вторник в провинции Кёнгидо. Об этом сообщает агентство Yonhap со ссылкой на власти страны.
По его информации, самолет разбился о горный склон в городе Хвасон. Причины произошедшего не приводятся. На борту самолета был только его пилот. Информации о том, выжил ли он, пока также нет

----------


## Fencer

В Мурманске перед судом предстанут лица, обвиняемые в авиационной катастрофе

----------


## Fencer

Авиация [Все инциденты и происшествия] https://m.vk.com/fedorrrr1?from=sear...25B3%25D0%25B8

----------


## Fencer

Истребитель расписали на троих https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/5180804

----------


## Fencer

> Истребитель расписали на троих https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/5180804





> Как пояснил “Ъ” адвокат главного обвиняемого Андрей Яковлев, пилот Савельев отправился на воздушный бой в полной уверенности, что все вооружение с боевой машины снято, а ее пушка — деактивирована. Об этом было прямо сказано в журнале подготовки Су-35 к учениям, и двое специалистов по вооружению полка расписались в нем за проведенные мероприятия.


То есть лётчик теперь физически должен проверять каждую запись перед вылетом...

----------


## GThomson

МиГ-31К разложили в Сольцах...

----------


## николай-78

> МиГ-31К разложили в Сольцах...


А Саваслейка плохо подходит под базирование Миг-31 в Нижегородской области?

----------


## GThomson

> А Саваслейка плохо подходит под базирование Миг-31 в Нижегородской области?


Сольцы в *Новгородской* области, комендатура ДА.
Саваслейка в другой стороне и в учениях не задействована.

----------


## Fencer

В результате ЧП с военным Ми-8 под Ульяновском есть погибший и пострадавшие https://www.vesti.ru/article/2669515
https://russianplanes.net/f!b!t!a!c!...p1!reg!ser!y!n

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Avia M

Ан-2. Капотирование!  https://youtu.be/pOWALtu-CoE

----------


## Fencer

24.02.2022 катастрофа Ан-26 б/н 19 RF-36074 https://ren.tv/news/v-rossii/943714-...-ekipazh-pogib

----------


## Fencer

> 24.02.2022 катастрофа Ан-26 б/н 19 RF-36074 https://ren.tv/news/v-rossii/943714-...-ekipazh-pogib


https://sorokanews.ru/2022/02/24/an-...blasti/#js-dlg
https://m.ok.ru/group/52072700444924...6/919809958140

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Под Лугой в Ленинградской обл. недалеко от оз. Белое потерпел крушение истребитель-перехватчик МиГ-31. Экипаж катапультировался. Вероятной причиной происшествия в районе села Почап стала техническая неисправность.

----------


## Avia M

11 мая истребитель F-16 114-й эскадрильи ВВС Национальной гвардии Южной Дакоты потерпел аварию, совершая посадку в аэропорту Су-Фолс. У F-16 при посадке произошел отказ передних стоек шасси, после чего истребитель сошел со взлетно-посадочной полосы. Пилот остался жив.

https://t.me/ChDambiev/16684

----------


## Fencer

Два истребителя столкнулись на авиашоу во Франции https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/5/23/244300/

----------


## Fencer

https://t.me/bazabazon/12022



> В Корочанском районе Белгородской области потерпел крушение военный самолет. По предварительным данным самолет зацепил опору ЛЭП.
> 
> По предварительным данным речь о штурмовике Су-25. В настоящий момент место крушения оцеплено полицией. 
> 
> За видео спасибо каналу ЧП 31.
> t.me/bazabazon

----------


## Fencer

https://t.me/shot_shot/41054



> Под Ростовом потерпел крушение военный самолёт Су-25
> 
> Он упал на территории хутора Гусев Чертковского района. Пилот погиб. Его личность устанавливается. Других людей в самолёте не было.
> 
> Причины ЧП выясняют.
> 
> UPD: Это был плановый учебно-тренировочный полёт. Он выполнялся без боекомплекта, сообщили в Южном военном округе. В качестве основной версии катастрофы рассматривается техническая неисправность Су-25.
> t.me/shot_shot
> /41054

----------


## Avia M

На борту находились семь человек, трое из них пострадали, сейчас их везут в больницу.

----------


## Fencer

https://t.me/inside_avia/4186



> ⚡️112 показывает кадры падения Ил-76 под Рязанью. 
> 
> Борт загорелся ещё в воздухе. По последним данным, погибли 4 человека, ещё 5 госпитализированы. При падении самолёт задел линию электропередачи. Ил-76 совершал учебно-тренировочный полет.
> t.me/inside_avia/4186

----------


## Avia M

> Пилоты AH-64 Apache попытались повторить трюк Ка-52, и разбили вертолёт


 

https://youtu.be/SVTwatOSqG4

----------


## Fencer

В Улан-Удэ биплан По-2 совершил жёсткую посадку https://www.aex.ru/m/news/2022/7/26/246135/

----------


## Fencer

> В Улан-Удэ биплан По-2 совершил жёсткую посадку https://www.aex.ru/m/news/2022/7/26/246135/


Выходит этот - RA-3106G.

----------


## Fencer

Разбился истребитель МиГ-21 ВВС Индии, два пилота погибли https://www.vesti.ru/article/2866914

----------


## Fencer

В Грузии разбился вертолет пограничной службы https://www.aex.ru/m/news/2022/7/29/246307/

----------


## Fencer

Два Суперджета вернулись в аэропорт вылета из-за проблем с шасси komсity.ru

----------


## Avia M

В Великобритании произошел инцидент с музейным (нелетающим) самолётом бомбардировщиком Avro Vulcan B.2 (б/н XM655).

Один из трёх сохранившихся в Великобритании стратегических бомбардировщиков совершал скоростное руление в аэропорту Уллсборна (Wellesbourne Mountford Airfield, EGBW). По неизвестной причине во время одной из пробежек 58-летний бомбардировщик выкатился за пределы ВПП, не успев остановиться.

----------


## Avia M

Вертолет, потерпевший крушение при тушении пожара в Турции, принадлежал компании «Авиалифт Владивосток».
Напомним, ранее посольство России в Турции подтвердило информацию о том, что при крушении пожарного вертолета на юго-западе страны погибли двое российских граждан, еще трое пострадали.

Опять Турция. Ната не помогает...

----------


## Avia M

Шесть человек погибли в результате столкновения самолетов на авиашоу в городе Даллас в США...

https://youtu.be/pJzS6Sd8SvU

----------


## Avia M

Airbus A320neo авиакомпании LATAM при взлёте из аэропорта Лима столкнулся с пожарной машиной...

https://youtu.be/2rla3DQ3j5U

----------


## Avia M

У F-35 сложилась носовая стойка и самолёт застрял на рулежной дорожке.
На авиабазе Кадена на японском острове Окинава базируется 1-е авиакрыло корпуса морской пехоты США (1st Marine Aircraft Wing), на вооружении которого находятся истребители версии F-35B.

----------

